# Raideliikenne > Junat >  HSL-lähijunaliikenteellä voisi olla jokin tunnus

## vristo

Mielestäni HSL-lähijunaliikenteellä voisi olla jokin selvä tunnus, josta sen erottaisi muusta rautatieliikenteestä. Esimerkiksi asemilla lukeva "rautatieasema" on aivan liian yleistermi. "S" on Euroopassa tunnettu symbooli sellaiselle seudulliselle kaupunkiraideliikenteelle, joka ei kuulu metrojärjestelmään ja sitä voi käyttää myös tietyntyyppisessä raitiotieliikenteessäkin (voisi olla esim. Raide-Jokerin tunnuksena). Toki kirjain/symbooli "S' on peräisin vierasperäisestä termistä, "suburbahn", mutta niinhän sanat "metrokin" tai "intercitykin" ovat. Silti ne ovat ihan virallisessa käytössä puhutaessa tietyntyyppisistä joukkoliikenteen kulkumuodoista.

----------


## Minä vain

Jonkinlainen brändäys on järkevää mielikuvan kohentamiseksi, mutta ehdotukseen sisältyy kaksi sudenkuoppaa.

HSL-alueen ulkopuolelta tulevat linjat H, R, Z, T ja Y palvelevat myös HSL-alueen sisäistä liikennettä. HSL:n korostaminen voisi aiheuttaa sen, että matkustajat epäröisivät näiden junien käyttämistä. Nytkin keskiverto matkustaja ei uskalla käyttää U-linjoja, vaikka ne tarjoavat monia yhteyksiä, joita HSL:n oma liikenne ei tarjoa.Lisäksi matkustajat ovat hyvin tietoisia siitä, ettei junia liikennöi HSL vaan niitä liikennöi VR. Usein matkustajat eivät edes tiedä mikä HSL on, vaan VR ajaa junat ja HKL bussit, tai sitten HSL on vain Helsingin kaupungin alueella.

----------


## vristo

> HSL-alueen ulkopuolelta tulevat linjat H, R, Z, T ja Y palvelevat myös HSL-alueen sisäistä liikennettä. HSL:n korostaminen voisi aiheuttaa sen, että matkustajat epäröisivät näiden junien käyttämistä. Nytkin keskiverto matkustaja ei uskalla käyttää U-linjoja, vaikka ne tarjoavat monia yhteyksiä, joita HSL:n oma liikenne ei tarjoa.


Tämä on aivan totta. Onkohan niillä yhteistä kalustokiertoakin kaupunkiratojen kaluston kanssa (lähinnä Sm1/2)? Nämä H, R, Z, T ja Y-junathan ovat luonteeltaan kuin esimerkiksi Saksan RB-junat (Regionalbahn) ja pysähtyvät eri laitureillakin (siis Suomessa) kuin varsinaiset kaupunkijunat (paitsi L ja T, kai?). 

Mutta siitä huolimatta kehittäisin lähijunan "brändiä" omaksi muodokseen.

----------


## zige94

> Tämä on aivan totta. Onkohan niillä yhteistä kalustokiertoakin kaupunkiratojen kaluston kanssa (lähinnä Sm1/2)? Nämä H, R, Z, T ja Y-junathan ovat luonteeltaan kuin esimerkiksi Saksan RB-junat (Regionalbahn) ja pysähtyvät eri laitureillakin (siis Suomessa) kuin varsinaiset kaupunkijunat (paitsi L ja T, kai?).


Ei niillä pahemmin enään ole. Voi olla että jotkin ruuhka-junat saattavat vaihtaa H:ksi (I- tai K-junasta), mutta ainakaan pääradan puolella ei havaintojeni mukaan kalusto kierrä (paitsi tietty R, H, Z keskenään). Ennen saattoi hyvinkin olla niin kun Sm1/Sm2/Sm4 liikkui enemmän kaupunkiradalla että juna saapui Helsinkiin niin se vaihtoi esimerkiksi H-junaksi, mutta nykyään näitä harvemmin näkee.

Ja kyllä, L- ja T- pysähtyvät kaupunkiradalla kaupunkiradan raiteilla.

----------


## Knightrider

Miksi Pääradan Helsingin kaikilla asemilla on laituri 1, mutta joiltain puuttuu laituri 2? Mihin tarpeeseen on laituri 1 ilman laituria 2 näillä asemilla, en ainakaan ole koskaan tällaisella asemalla kuullut laituria käytettävän henkilöliikenteessä. Lastauslaiturina huoltotöissä, arvaan?

----------


## zige94

> Miksi Pääradan Helsingin kaikilla asemilla on laituri 1, mutta joiltain puuttuu laituri 2? Mihin tarpeeseen on laituri 1 ilman laituria 2 näillä asemilla, en ainakaan ole koskaan tällaisella asemalla kuullut laituria käytettävän henkilöliikenteessä. Lastauslaiturina huoltotöissä, arvaan?


Missäs ne junat pysähtyivät ennen kaupunkiradan rakentamista?  :Wink:  Esimerkiksi Pukinmäessä on laituri 1 radan ulkopuolella, ja Malmilla laiturit 1 ja 2 ratojen välissä. Olisiko näillä asemilla ollut se laituri 2 sillä puolella missä on kaupunkiradan läntinenraide, eli ns. raide 3? Asemalaiturit ovat jouduttu purkamaan kaupunkiradan tieltä pois. Laituria 1 ei ole tarvinnu purkaa, koska se ei minkään tiellä ole.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mielestäni HSL-lähijunaliikenteellä voisi olla jokin selvä tunnus, josta sen erottaisi muusta rautatieliikenteestä. Esimerkiksi asemilla lukeva "rautatieasema" on aivan liian yleistermi. "S" on Euroopassa tunnettu symbooli sellaiselle seudulliselle kaupunkiraideliikenteelle, joka ei kuulu metrojärjestelmään ja sitä voi käyttää myös tietyntyyppisessä raitiotieliikenteessäkin (voisi olla esim. Raide-Jokerin tunnuksena). Toki kirjain/symbooli "S' on peräisin vierasperäisestä termistä, "suburbahn", mutta niinhän sanat "metrokin" tai "intercitykin" ovat. Silti ne ovat ihan virallisessa käytössä puhutaessa tietyntyyppisistä joukkoliikenteen kulkumuodoista.


Paras brändäystoimenpide olisi jos HSL-alueen lähijunien reittikartta saataisiin yhditettyä metron reittikartan kanssa. Siihen voisi lisätä vielä Jokeri vaikka se (vielä) kulkee bussilla. 

Itse Lähijuna on ihan toimiva nimi, ruotsiksi se tosin pitäisi olla Pendeltåg kuten se oikeaoppisesti kuuluu olla eikä Närtåg. Englanninkielinen Commuter train on ihan oikeaoppista englantia. 

Symboliksi sopisi parhaiten HSL:n aikatauluissa käyttämä symboli jossa juna edestä kuvatuna. Sitä voisi muotoilla toki hieman nykyaikaisemmaksi. 

t. Rainer

----------


## aki

> Symboliksi sopisi parhaiten HSL:n aikatauluissa käyttämä symboli jossa juna edestä kuvatuna. Sitä voisi muotoilla toki hieman nykyaikaisemmaksi. 
> 
> t. Rainer


Samaa mieltä, junan keulakuvan pitäisi ilman muuta muistuttaa Flirttiä koska se tulee olemaan kehäradan myötä ensisijainen kulkuväline hyvin monella asemalla. Asemille siis modernit tolpat nykyisten vanhojen VR-pömpelien tilalle ja Flirt-logon alle voisi lisätä vielä yksinkertaisesti tekstin HSL, näin matkustajat yhdistäisivät myös lähijunaliikenteen paremmin osaksi HSL-liikennettä.

----------


## vristo

> "suburbahn"


Tässä tuli kyllä tosiaankin hieman "heittolaukaus"; saksaksi "S-Bahn" on toki "Stadtschnellbahn".

----------


## PSi

> Jonkinlainen brändäys on järkevää mielikuvan kohentamiseksi, mutta ehdotukseen sisältyy kaksi sudenkuoppaa.
> 
> HSL-alueen ulkopuolelta tulevat linjat H, R, Z, T ja Y palvelevat myös HSL-alueen sisäistä liikennettä. HSL:n korostaminen voisi aiheuttaa sen, että matkustajat epäröisivät näiden junien käyttämistä. Nytkin keskiverto matkustaja ei uskalla käyttää U-linjoja, vaikka ne tarjoavat monia yhteyksiä, joita HSL:n oma liikenne ei tarjoa.Lisäksi matkustajat ovat hyvin tietoisia siitä, ettei junia liikennöi HSL vaan niitä liikennöi VR. Usein matkustajat eivät edes tiedä mikä HSL on, vaan VR ajaa junat ja HKL bussit, tai sitten HSL on vain Helsingin kaupungin alueella.


Ja lisäksi VR:n lipunmyyntiautomaatista lippua ostava osaisi ehkä suoraan valita Helsingistä Espooseen lippua ostaessaan "S"-osaston eikä Pääkaupunkiseudun lähiliikennettä, jota kautta ajautuu Espooseen mennessään umpikujaan: "Palaa alkuun ja valitse HSL:n ..." (tms).

pekka

----------


## ultrix

Ehdotan, että käytettäisiin L-tunnusta kuvaamaan Lähijunaa  Lokaltåg  Local trains. L1 HkiAlgebra, L2 HkiMartsariLentoasema, L3 HkiHiekkisLentoasema ja L4 HkiKerava. Metrolinjat pilkottaisiin kahtia: M1 Mellunmäkeen ja M2 Vuosaareen.

----------


## sm3

Lipunmyynti automaatti voisi on tämmöinen:

1. Valitaan määränpää (aseman nimi, mahdollisuus saada kartta näkyviin josta valitsee aseman)
2. Laite kertoisi mahdolliset kulkutavat (ratikat, bussit, junat, metro) Reittioppaan tietokanta olisi käytössä. Asiakas valitsee kulkutavan.
3. Asiakas valitsee aikuisten, opiskelijoiden, lasten yms. määrän. 
4. Laite kertoo yhteishinnan, ja asiakas syöttää rahat.
5. Laite tulostaa lipun/liput. Laite tulostaisi HSL liput jotka ovat voimassa niin kauan kuin matkan pitäisi kestää + yksi tunti. Lipussa lukee ne linjat ja asemat joita tulee käyttää, ja lippu käy vain kyseisillä väleillä.

Lähijunat brändättäisiin niin että ne ovat HSL junia. Jotain tämän tapaista: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cercanías Suomeksi Cercanías tarkoittaa "Lähijunat". 

Junilla olisi selkeä kaukoliikenteestä eroava väritys, ja lähijunien asemat olisivat kyseisen brändin mukaisia. Ne asemat tai raiteet joilta lähtee vain lähijunia olisivat HSL:n lähijuna brändin mukaisia. Näin ne erottuvat selkeästi, ja ne ovat selkeästi oma systeeminsä. Kun VR asemien väritys on tumman sininen niin HSL:n väritys olisi vaikka vaalean sininen ja valkoinen, tai vaikka metron oranssi.

Mutta ennen kaikkea, vähemmän linjoja. Vaikka näin: Helsinki- Lentoasema (vuodesta 2015), Helsinki- Espoo, Helsinki- Vantaa, Helsinki- Kirkkonummi, Kirkkonummi- Karjaa yms.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ehdotan, että käytettäisiin L-tunnusta kuvaamaan Lähijunaa  Lokaltåg  Local trains. L1 HkiAlgebra, L2 HkiMartsariLentoasema, L3 HkiHiekkisLentoasema ja L4 HkiKerava. Metrolinjat pilkottaisiin kahtia: M1 Mellunmäkeen ja M2 Vuosaareen.


Lähijunien nykyinen linjatunnuskäytäntö on OK, mutta M-tunnus pitää saada vaihdettua johonkin muuhun, koska muuten on vaara että sitä luullaan metroksi. Varsinkin sitten kun Kehärata on käytössä ja useat sen asemat ovat tunnelissa. Kehäradan junan tunnus voisi olla vaikka   O, sehän kuvaa itse asiassa kehää. Itäinen ja läntinen haara voisi olla Oe ja Ow. 

Metro voitaisiin jakaa M1 ja M2 haarojen mukaisesti. 

Vain yöaikaan kulkevat lähijunalinjat L ja T voitaisiin korvata jatkamalla linjakartalla A ja N junien viivoja katkoviivalla yöliikenteen pääteasemilleen. 

Sitten ehdotan että Karjaan, Riihimäen ja Lahden junat alkaisivat käyttää etuliitettä R (="Regional" ) kaikki. Eli RY, RR, RH ja RZ. Ne voidaan toki näyttää samalla linjakartalla HSL:n junien kanssa mutta hieman haalennetulla värisävyllä että matkustajat ymmärtävät että ovat heiman pidempimatkalaisille tarkoitettuja junia, ja että niiden lähtölaiturit poikkeavat kaupunkiradan junista.

t. Rainer

----------


## kouvo

Tuntuu vähän siltä, että tässä nyt yritetään korjata jotain sellaista joka ei ole rikki. Lähijuna brändinä on varsin selkeä ja tuskin sitä nyt kannattaa lähteä pilkkomaan, etenkin kun koko HSL on vähintäänkin hutera ja häilyvällä pohjalla oleva viritys, josta kunnat saattavat pomppia pois ja jonka rajoja Virkkunen voi piirrellä uusiksi mielensä mukaan.

Rautatieaseman tavallinen kuolevainen tunnistaa vaikka siinä ei mitään hassulla logolla varustettua tolppaa nököttäisikään markkeeraamassa sitä, ja hyvin harva nyt niin kuutamolla on että jossain Pukinmäen maitolaiturilla odottelisi Rovaniemen pikajunaa, vaikka siinä samantyylinen kyltti olisikin kuin Riihimäellä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Toki kirjain/symbooli "S' on peräisin vierasperäisestä termistä, "suburbahn" [Stadtschnellbahn], mutta niinhän sanat "metrokin" tai "intercitykin" ovat.


Siinä on vain se ero, että sana "metropoli" on suomen kieleen otettu lainasana. Stadt, schnell ja bahn eivät ole. InterCity ei toki ole edes lainasana, mutta universaalisti ymmärrettävämpi. Saksan kieli ei Suomessa (eikä Suomessa käyvillä turisteilla) ole yhtään niin laajasti hallussa kuin englanti, ja S-bahn rajautuu vain saksankielisiin maihin (ja varioituna Tanskaan). InterCityssä on myös se ero, että se on tuotenimi, ei järjestelmän nimi, joka nimeäisi myös asemia.

Onhan jo Ruotsissakin käytössä ihan toinen, J niin kuin järnväg.

Yhtä mieltä olen siitä, että nimi tarvittaisiin. Mutta ainoa oikea nimi on "metro", Helsingin ainoa kunnolla etabloitu raskaan raideliikenteen brändinimi. Sana "rautatieasema" voitaisiin varata eksklusiivisesti kaukoliikenteen asemien käyttöön. Jos asemalta kulkee vain lähijunia ja se on HSL-alueella, se on metroasema.

----------


## vristo

> Jos asemalta kulkee vain lähijunia ja se on HSL-alueella, se on metroasema.


Oikein hyvä näkökulma perusteluineen.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Oikein hyvä näkökulma perusteluineen.


Saattaa olla, mutta on siinäkin silti omat ongelmansa. Se on ehkä enemmän idealistinen näkemys hyvästä lopputilanteesta ilman menneisyyden painolastia kuin näkemys sinne pääsemisestä.

Ongelma syntyy lähinnä nopeista taajamajunista ja HSL-alueen kasvusta. Pitäisikö metrolaiturilta kulkea vain metrojunia? Vaikka esim. S-juna kulkee koko matkan HSL-alueella, se käyttää kaukojunien laitureita. Ja jos nämäkin siirrettäisiin silti metrobrändiin ja HSL-alue laajenisi vaikka Riihimäelle, mitä tehdään R-junalle, joka jatkaa Tampereelle?

Tuo toki on ongelma myös lähijunabrändin kanssa. Lähijunien pitäisi olla HSL:n brändi, koska se tosiasiassa on suurimmalta osiltaan osa HSL:n metrojärjestelmää. Mutta se on vaikeaa niin kauan kuin on sekaliikennettä. Tukholmassahan pendeltågit ovat selkeämmin SL:n liikennettä, vaikka niiden lisäksi on vielä SJ:n lähi-/taajamajuniakin.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Lähijunien nykyinen linjatunnuskäytäntö on OK, mutta M-tunnus pitää saada vaihdettua johonkin muuhun, koska muuten on vaara että sitä luullaan metroksi.


Sama ongelma on myös H-junan kohdalla. Tunnus H kun on käytössä yhden lähijunalinjan tunnuksena sekä taajamajunien tunnuksena. Ja esim. Riihimäeltä kun lähtee molempia H-tunnuksellisia junia samalta asemalta, on erehtymisen riski olemassa. Tämän vuoksi H-junan voisi muuttaa G:ksi.

Ja itse viestiketjun aiheeseen liittyen, kaikilla lähijunilla tulisi olla sama tunnuskirjain tai -teksti (mikä se ikinä onkaan) siitäkin huolimatta, että osa junista menee HSL-alueen ulkopuolelle. HSL-alue voidaan rajata karttaan paksulla viivalla, kuten nykyään VR:n lippuvyöhykekartassa. Lisäksi HSL-alueen loppuminen voitaisiin kuuluttaa (ja näyttää infotaululla) lähijunissa viimeisen HSL-alueella olevan aseman kuulutuksen yhteydessä. "Seuraavana Kerava, joka on viimeinen HSL:n lippualueen asema. Nästa Kervo, som är den sista station i HRT:s biljettområde."

----------


## Knightrider

Lähijunien keskinopeus on suurempi, kuin metrojen. Näin ollen, metrobrändi saattaa aiheuttaa mielikuvan hitaammasta liikenteestä. Minusta on tarpeeksi selkeää, että ne ovat yksinkertaisesti lähijunia ja niille on oma lähijunakarttansa ja niihin pääsee rautatieasemilta, muttei metroasemilta. Metrolla on nyt, tällä vuosikymmenellä ja todennäköisesti seuraavallakin vuosikymmenellä vain yksi yhteinen asema lähijunien kanssa, ennen Pisaraa päärautatieasema ja Pisaran jälkeen Hakaniemi. Matkustajat erottavat hyvin lähi- ja kaukojunat toisistaan nykyäänkin - suurempi ongelma matkustajien ymmärrykselle on nimenomaan se, että ne Buscomit nököttävät eteisissä Tampereelle saakka.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Lähijunien keskinopeus on suurempi, kuin metrojen.


Vain koska saman tuotenimen alle on sotkettu kahta erilaista junaa: joka asemalla pysähtyviä ja asemia ohittavia. A-, M- ja I-juna eivät ole metroa nopeampia. I-juna ehkä hitusen, muttei merkitsevästi.

----------


## Knightrider

> Vain koska saman tuotenimen alle on sotkettu kahta erilaista junaa: joka asemalla pysähtyviä ja asemia ohittavia. A-, M- ja I-juna eivät ole metroa nopeampia. I-juna ehkä hitusen, muttei merkitsevästi.


Kyllä vain on merkittävästi, kun huippunopeus, mitä normaalisti käytetään, on 150% suuri verrattuna metron vastaavaan. Lisäksi lähijunissa on konnareita/junamyyjiä, metroliikenteessä ei.

Ja nehän ovat sama tuote: Samanluokkainen kalusto, sama hinta, samat maksutavat, sama operaattori, joissain tapauksessa samat raiteet. Lisäksi on välimuotoja, kuten E, K, S, U jotka eivät kuitenkaan ole metromaisia, koska eivät pysähdy kaikilla asemilla ja niillä on myös nopeampi keskinopeus. Pitäisikö lähijunat jakaa kolmeen eri luokkaan, vaikka nykyinen systeemi ei ole epäselvä? En käsitä, miten se edes selventyisi. Olisiko Pisarallakin erikseen metroasemat ja rautatieasemat, ettei menisi brändit sekaisin? Entä, jos joku ei erottaisi, mistä kohtaa Pasilassa alkaa metro- ja mistä rautatieasema, varsinkin, kun metromaista liikennettä on molemmissa päissä?

Metrot ja lähijunat ovat entistä enemmän erillään automaattimetron, yhä enempien maanalaisten asemien, lyhyiden junien ja laituriovien edetessä. Harva turisti saa metrosta maanpäällisen miellekuvan muutenkaan, onhan nytkin kaikki Suomen metroasemat maan alla, kuopassa tai sillalla, kuten on muissakin maissa metroissa.

----------


## 339-DF

Lähijunien kutsuminen metroksi tuskin vaikuttaisi brändiin niin päin että syntyisi mielikuva hitaista Tiksin-metroista. Pikemminkin niin päin, että jos integraatio iskostuisi kansaan kunnolla, se alkaisi ajatella, että Itiksen-metrokin on epäluotettava ja säiden ja ties minkä ilmiöiden ja ilkivallan armoilla. Mihin on pakko lisätä, että kunhan automaatti tulee valmiiksi niin se varmaan sitä onkin.  :Wink:

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Kyllä vain on merkittävästi, kun huippunopeus, mitä normaalisti käytetään, on 150% suuri verrattuna metron vastaavaan. Lisäksi lähijunissa on konnareita/junamyyjiä, metroliikenteessä ei.


Mitä ihmettä sillä huippunopeudella on väliä? Matkustajaa kiinnostaa todellinen matka-aika eikä radalle painetut kyltit.

Lähijunista voitaisiin ja oikeastaan pitäisikin konnarit ja lipunmyyjät poistaa. Ne ovat vain turha kustannuslisä.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 0:09 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 0:03 ----------




> Ja nehän ovat sama tuote: Samanluokkainen kalusto, sama hinta, samat maksutavat, sama operaattori, joissain tapauksessa samat raiteet.


Sama hinta ja ja maksutavat ovat kaikilla HSL-alueen kulkuneuvoilla. Lähijunissa saa myös VR:n lippuja juuri siksi, ettei niitä ole osattu oikein integroida HSL-tuoteperheeseen. Ne ovat HSL:n tilaamaa liikennettä siinä missä ratikat ja metrotkin. Niissä vain nyt poikkeuksellisesti operaattori saa myydä omiakin lippuja. Ratikalla ja metrolla on sama operaattori, mutta ne eivät ole sama tuote. Jokerilla ja h55:llä on sama operaattori, eivätkä nekään ole saman brändin alla. Mannerheimintiellä kulkee ExpressBusseja ja HSL:n busseja, mutta niillä ei ole mitään yhteyttä. Ne pysähtyvät jopa samalla pysäkilläkin jossain.

----------


## vristo

Niin, HSL:llä on, tosiaankin, jo valmiit symbolit jokaista joukkoliikennemuotoa varten: Bussi juna metro ratikka lautta

Kuvien lähde: HSL

Minusta nuo ovat jopa parempia kuin kirjainsymbolit (vaikka pidänkin metron "M"-symboolia erinomaisena sellaisena), eikä minulla ei olisi mitään estettä noiden symboolien käytölle mm. pysäkeillä, asemilla ja satamaterminaaleissa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Minusta on tarpeeksi selkeää, että ne ovat yksinkertaisesti lähijunia ja niille on oma lähijunakarttansa ja niihin pääsee rautatieasemilta, muttei metroasemilta. Metrolla on nyt, tällä vuosikymmenellä ja todennäköisesti seuraavallakin vuosikymmenellä vain yksi yhteinen asema lähijunien kanssa, ennen Pisaraa päärautatieasema ja Pisaran jälkeen Hakaniemi.


Onko tuo ainoa perustelu, miksi lähijunilla ja metrolla ei voi olla yhtinen linjakartta? Noin ehkä ajattelevat ne vanhemman polven ihmiset joiden mielestä Helsingin tulee olla "pieni" ja suuren maailman hömpötyksiä ei haluta. Vai onko taustalla reviiriajattelu HKL - VR? Joka tapauksessa näyttä nyt siltä kuin lähijunat ja metro palvelisivat kahta kokonaan eri kaupunkia. Kummallakin on lisäksi yksi linja oranssilla M-tunnuksella. 

Viimeistään kun Kehärata otetaan käyttöön pitäisi linjakartat yhdistää. Kehärata tuo lähijunille kokonaan uuden matkustajakategorian, nimittäin ne jotka saapuvat lentäen Helsinkiin ja jotka tuntevat kaupunkia huonosti tai ei ollenkaan. Heille olisi tarpeen näyttää yhdellä ja samalla kartalla millainen nopea raideliikenneverkko Helsingin seudulla kokonaisuudessaaan on. Karttaan pitäisi lisätä myös Jokeri vaikka se on "bussimetro". Sillä ja lähijunilla ja metrolla on jo useita vaihtoasemia. Lisäksi länsimetron valmistuminen mahdollistaa nopean raideliikenneyhteyden lentokentältä Otaniemeen joka tulee varmaan olemaan ahkerassa käytössä. En ymmärrä miksi eivät voisi olla samalla kartalla?

t. Rainer

----------


## kouvo

> En ymmärrä miksi eivät voisi olla samalla kartalla?


Voihan ne junat, metro ja vaikka Jokeribussikin olla samalla kartalla ilman että niitä teennäisesti sen enempää yritetään uittaa saman brändin sisään.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Voihan ne junat, metro ja vaikka Jokeribussikin olla samalla kartalla ilman että niitä teennäisesti sen enempää yritetään uittaa saman brändin sisään.


Niin, mun mielestäni niillä pitäsi olla oma brändinsä kullakin. Pääasia olisi etä kartalla näytettäisiin nopeat ja tiheään kulkevat runkoyhteydet.

t. Rainer

----------


## sm3

Jokeri pitäisi brändätä pikalinjaksi (Limited-stop Route). Lähijunat lähijuniksi (Commuter Train). Ja metro kaupunkijunaksi.(*Metro*politan Railway). Kehärata, lentokenttä radaksi (Airport Express). 
Nämä neljä olisivat samalla kartalla. 

Helsinki on toki pieni*** kaupunki, mutta ei silti tarvitse pyrkiä egoa kasvattamaan kuvittelemalla lähijunat "metroksi". Jos unohdetaan egoilu niin Helsingissä ei edes ole perinteistä metroa (Underground, subway) vaan kaupunkijuna. Tulevaisuudessa (joskus) metro (*Metro*politan Railway) menee Espoosta Helsingin kautta lentoasemalle (Vantaalle) ja Sipooseen, jolloin se on selvästi "metropolialueen" lähi- tai kaupunkijuna (Metropolitan Railway). Sipoo on muutenkin jo pääkaupunkialueen ulkopuolinen. Mikään oikea metro maailmassa (Underground, subway) ei taida käydä neljän kaupungin alueella.
Lähijuna (Commuter Train) ei ole metro koska se menee "metropoli" alueen ulkopuolelle, ja palvelee pääosin muita kuin "*metro*polialueen" asukkaita.

Helsinkiä tulee kehittää 600 000 asukkaan kaupunkina ja pääkaupunkiseutua miljoonan asukaan alueena. Ei 10 miljoonan asukkaan kuten tähän asti.  :Laughing:  Tulee hahmottaa pääkaupunkiseudun todellinen koko (Miljoona asukasta). 


_*Noin Helsingin kokoisia kaupunkeja on paljon, mutta niillä on usein monen miljoonan asukkaan metropolialueet. Vertaa Boston n. 600 000 asukasta, metropolialue 4,5 milj. asukasta. Helsinki vähän vajaa 600 000 asukasta, metropolialue 1 milj. asukasta._

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Näihin väitteisiin kaivattaisiin perusteluja:




> Mikään oikea metro maailmassa (Underground, subway) ei taida käydä neljän kaupungin alueella.


Tukholman metro (tunnelbana) kulkee ainakin 7 eri kaupungin alueella.




> Lähijuna (Commuter Train) ei ole metro koska se menee "metropoli" alueen ulkopuolelle, ja palvelee pääosin muita kuin "*metro*polialueen" asukkaita.


Menee toki metropolialueen ulkopuolelle, mutta eiköhän käyttäjistä n 3/4 tule metropolialueen sisältä, ja lähijunia käytetään ainakin Espoossa ja Vantaaalla paljon kaupungin sisäisin matkoihin.

t. Rainer

----------


## sm3

> Näihin väitteisiin kaivattaisiin perusteluja:
> 
> 
> 
> Tukholman metro (tunnelbana) kulkee ainakin 7 eri kaupungin alueella.
> 
> 
>  Menee toki metropolialueen ulkopuolelle, mutta eiköhän käyttäjistä n 3/4 tule metropolialueen sisältä, ja lähijunia käytetään ainakin Espoossa ja Vantaaalla paljon kaupungin sisäisin matkoihin.


Tukholman metrossa on 3 linjaa (seitsemän osuutta), yli miljoona matkaa päivässä, pituutta 108 kilometriä, asemia 100. Metro ajaa Tuhkolman keskustassa (Vain A vyöhykeellä joka käsittää Tukholman keskustan), paikallisjunia ei lasketa metroksi  :Wink: . Lähteenä Tukholman kaupungin sivut.

Karjaalaiset, Kirkkonummelaiset, Riihimäkeläiset, Lahtelaiset ja Keravalaiset eivät sitten käytä lähijunaa? Eikä näihin kaupunkeihin tehdä lähijuna matkoja?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tukholman metrossa on 3 linjaa (seitsemän osuutta), yli miljoona matkaa päivässä, pituutta 108 kilometriä, asemia 100. Metro ajaa Tuhkolman keskustassa (Vain A vyöhykeellä joka käsittää Tukholman keskustan), paikallisjunia ei lasketa metroksi . Lähteenä Tukholman kaupungin sivut.


Tukholman metron kaukaisin asema on n 25 km keskustasta, Botkyrkan kunnassa. Vyöhykejako ei noudata kuntarajoja. Samaan käytäntöön pyrkii HSL kanssa joka länsimetron käyttöönoton myötä siirtää länsimetron Espoon puolen asemat Matinkylän asti samaan vyöhykkeeseen kuuluviksi kuin Helsingin puolen asemat.




> Karjaalaiset, Kirkkonummelaiset, Riihimäkeläiset, Lahtelaiset ja Keravalaiset eivät sitten käytä lähijunaa? Eikä näihin kaupunkeihin tehdä lähijuna matkoja?


Tehdään, mutta Kirkkonummi ja Kerava kuuluvat jo nyt HSL-lippujen kelpoisuusalueeseen eli voidaan laskea metropolialueeseen kuuluviksi, tai ovat ainakin rajatapauksia. 

Karjaa, Lahti, Hyvinkää ja Riihimäki ovat jo puhtaita maakuntakeskuksia ja junia jotka menevät niihin pitäisi kutsua taajamajuniksi tai seutujuniksi ennemmin ja erottaa HSL:n lähijunaliikenteestä ainakin "brändäyksen" osalta. Mun mielestäni HSL-alueen ulkopuolelle menevät junat voisi näyttäää HSL:n linjakartalla taajamajunalinjoina vaikka ruskealla värilla koska niiden pysähdyskäytäntö Keravan ja Helsingin sekä Kirkknummen ja Helsingin välillä on yhtenäinen.

t. Rainer

----------


## sm3

> Tukholman metron kaukaisin asema on n 25 km keskustasta, Botkyrkan kunnassa. Vyöhykejako ei noudata kuntarajoja. Samaan käytäntöön pyrkii HSL kanssa joka länsimetron käyttöönoton myötä siirtää länsimetron Espoon puolen asemat Matinkylän asti samaan vyöhykkeeseen kuuluviksi kuin Helsingin puolen asemat.
> 
> 
> Tehdään, mutta Kirkkonummi ja Kerava kuuluvat jo nyt HSL-lippujen kelpoisuusalueeseen eli voidaan laskea metropolialueeseen kuuluviksi, tai ovat ainakin rajatapauksia. 
> 
> Karjaa, Lahti, Hyvinkää ja Riihimäki ovat jo puhtaita maakuntakeskuksia ja junia jotka menevät niihin pitäisi kutsua taajamajuniksi tai seutujuniksi ennemmin ja erottaa HSL:n lähijunaliikenteestä ainakin "brändäyksen" osalta. Mun mielestäni HSL-alueen ulkopuolelle menevät junat voisi näyttäää HSL:n linjakartalla taajamajunalinjoina vaikka ruskealla värilla koska niiden pysähdyskäytäntö Keravan ja Helsingin sekä Kirkknummen ja Helsingin välillä on yhtenäinen.


Huomasin kyllä että reittikartassa menee junia Upsalaan ja ties minne. Mutta koska kartassa oli myös lähijunat. niin päätin hakea toista lähdettä selkeyden vuoksi. No, jollakin Tukholman kaupungin sivulla mainitaan metron kulkevan vain A- vyöhykkeellä. Ja toisaalla sanottiin että A- vyöhyke kattaa vain Tukholman keskustan.  :Confused:  Myönnän olevani välillä huono opiskelemaan lähialueiden ja maiden asioita, ja toisaalta kunnon lähteitä on vaikea löytää. Mutta olen nyt sitten taas hiukan viisampi kuin aiemmin.

Helsingin metropoli alue on todella epäselvä. Joskus se kattaa Pääkaupunkiseudun ja joskus koko Suur- Helsingin. Välillä vaikea keskustella koska sama sana tarkoittaa montaa asiaa, ja lukija voi ymmärtää vaikka viidellä eri tavalla. 

Tässä joudutaan menemään sen mukaan mitä HSL ja YTV aikoinaan on kaikessa "viisaudessaan" (tai typeryydessään) päättäneet. Luulen että Karjaalle ei lähes kukaan mene paikallisjunalla IC2:n ollessa monin verroin mukavampi kuin Sm1 tai Sm2. 
Yleisesti ihmettelen että HSL maksaa tuommosesta liikenteestä. Toki Karjaaltakin käydään täällä töissä, mutta heillä on käytössä joko omat autot tai junana IC2 taikka sitten tulevat bussilla. Eri asia jos VR itse järjestäisi tuon "paikallis"liikenteen. 
HSL alueella kulkeva juna olis hyvä merkitä jollain HSL kylteillä, ja muualle menevät ovat suoraan VR:n "omia" vuoroja vaikka HSL niistäkin maksaa. VR:n omaa lähiliikennettä (vai paikallisliikennettä) on toki jonkin verran muualla Suomessa.

----------


## Knightrider

> Mitä ihmettä sillä huippunopeudella on väliä? Matkustajaa kiinnostaa todellinen matka-aika eikä radalle painetut kyltit.


On sillä vähän väliä, kun matkustajat toivoivat juniin noupeuden näyttäviä näyttöjä ja todellinen matka-aika riippuu myös tästä tekijästä. I-junalla menee Kehä I:n kohdalle 12 minuuttia siinä missä metrolla vartti - on sillä jo joillekin merkitystä.



> Lähijunista voitaisiin ja oikeastaan pitäisikin konnarit ja lipunmyyjät poistaa. Ne ovat vain turha kustannuslisä.


Samalla logiikalla kaikki palvelu kaikkialta voidaan poistaa. Karkeasti joka toinen kerta kun matkustan lähijunalla, joku ostaa lipun konnarilta. Bussissa kertalipun oston näkee vain joka kolmas kerta. HSL on jopa selvittänyt, miksi illalla metroa ei tykätä käyttää - turvattomuuden tunteen vuoksi, vastasi suurin osa. Jos konnari poistettaisiin, tarvittaisiin toinen henkilö tilalle pitämään järjestystä - ei auta.



> Sama hinta ja ja maksutavat ovat kaikilla HSL-alueen kulkuneuvoilla. Lähijunissa saa myös VR:n lippuja juuri siksi, ettei niitä ole osattu oikein integroida HSL-tuoteperheeseen. Ne ovat HSL:n tilaamaa liikennettä siinä missä ratikat ja metrotkin. Niissä vain nyt poikkeuksellisesti operaattori saa myydä omiakin lippuja. Ratikalla ja metrolla on sama operaattori, mutta ne eivät ole sama tuote. Jokerilla ja h55:llä on sama operaattori, eivätkä nekään ole saman brändin alla. Mannerheimintiellä kulkee ExpressBusseja ja HSL:n busseja, mutta niillä ei ole mitään yhteyttä. Ne pysähtyvät jopa samalla pysäkilläkin jossain.


Haluatko integroida nyt lähijunan metroon vai HSL:ään? Nykyinen systeemi ei ole sekava ja esim. Reittiopas osaa katsoa reitin turistille, myös junilla.



> Voihan ne junat, metro ja vaikka Jokeribussikin olla samalla kartalla ilman että niitä teennäisesti sen enempää yritetään uittaa saman brändin sisään.


 Näin juuri. Yksi vahva brändi, HSL, joka korostuu jo aina kuljettaessa HSL-alueen joukkoliikenteessä. Se, että bussirunkolinjat ja lähijunat halutaan muuttaa metroiksi maalaamalla ne oransseiksi, ei vaikuta mielestäni järkevältä toiminnalta.



> Onko tuo ainoa perustelu, miksi lähijunilla ja metrolla ei voi olla yhtinen linjakartta? Noin ehkä ajattelevat ne vanhemman polven ihmiset joiden mielestä Helsingin tulee olla "pieni" ja suuren maailman hömpötyksiä ei haluta. Vai onko taustalla reviiriajattelu HKL - VR? Joka tapauksessa näyttä nyt siltä kuin lähijunat ja metro palvelisivat kahta kokonaan eri kaupunkia. Kummallakin on lisäksi yksi linja oranssilla M-tunnuksella. 
> t. Rainer


Millä tavalla on selvempää sekoittaa nämä oranssit M-junat ja metrot keskenään, kun tällä hetkellä niistä ei mennä sekaisin, kun juna ja metro on selkeästi eri kulkupelejä.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Se, että bussirunkolinjat ja lähijunat halutaan muuttaa metroiksi maalaamalla ne oransseiksi, ei vaikuta mielestäni järkevältä toiminnalta.


Eikö tämä ole mielestäsi järkevää? Pitäisikö niiden linjojen, jotka halutaan erottaa selkeästi runkolinjoiksi, kalusto olla samanväristä "tavallisten" linjojen kanssa? Itse olen sitä mieltä, että tavallisilla linjoilla ja runkolinjoilla tulee olla eri väriset bussit, eli Helsingin tapauksessa siniset ja oranssit (siihen en ota kantaa onko oranssi paras värivaihtoehto). Tällä tavalla toimitaan monessa muussakin kaupungissa maailmalla. Muilla kulkuneuvoilla taas olisi luontevinta antaa olla niiden nykyinen väritys käytössä jatkossakin, sillä niistä on jo muodostunut "brändejä".
Jokaisen runkolinjan erillisbrändäystä en taas näe kovinkaan järkeväksi, koska brändejä tulisi silloin liian paljon yhden ihmisen muistettavaksi.

----------


## JP12

> Millä tavalla on selvempää sekoittaa nämä oranssit M-junat ja metrot keskenään, kun tällä hetkellä niistä ei mennä sekaisin, kun juna ja metro on selkeästi eri kulkupelejä.


Tämä särähti korvaan ja kovaa. Useampaan kertaan on tullut metron kyydissä neuvottua ihmisiä, jotka luulevat olevansa M-junassa matkalla ties minne. Tällä hetkellä matkailualalla työskentelevänä ja turisteja neuvovana on lisäksi useasti saanut selittää rautalangasta vääntämällä, että se oranssilla värillä karttaan merkitty M-juna ei ole se juna, jota markkinoidaan oranssilla pohjalla olevalla M-kirjaimella. Kehärata ja lähijunien tuleminen yhä useampien ulkomaalaisten ja -paikkakuntalaisten käyttöön ei varmasti helpota asiaa.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Kehärata ja lähijunien tuleminen yhä useampien ulkomaalaisten ja -paikkakuntalaisten käyttöön ei varmasti helpota asiaa.


Tässä yksi hyvä syy lisää, miksi tunnusta M ei tulisi käyttää kuin metrossa.

----------


## JP12

> Tässä yksi hyvä syy lisää, miksi tunnusta M ei tulisi käyttää kuin metrossa.


Joko näin, tai vaihtoehtoisesti jos kaupunkirataliikenteen ja metron brändit halutaan saman katon alle, niin M1, M2, M3 jne ja kenties omat tunnusväritkin.

----------


## Kaid

> Tämä särähti korvaan ja kovaa. Useampaan kertaan on tullut metron kyydissä neuvottua ihmisiä, jotka luulevat olevansa M-junassa matkalla ties minne.


Vastaavaan ilmiöön törmäsin pariin otteeseen asuessani M-junan reitin varrella ja meille ensimmäistä kertaa tulossa olleet luulivat minun tarkoittavan M-junalla metroa ja siksi päätyivät aivan eri paikkaan kun oli tarkoitus...

----------


## Knightrider

Oli niin tai näin, M-junan muuttaminen F-junaksi neutralisoisi koko seikan - F erottuu myös hyvin muista tunnuksista äänteellisesti. F ei ehkä liity reittiin, paitsi Finnair-bussin vaihtoehtona tai englanninkielen sanan flights kautta :Wink: , mutta ei kai Z-tunnuskaan mitenkään liity mihinkään? Kehärata saanee uuden tunnusvärinkin joka tapauksessa.



> Eikö tämä ole mielestäsi järkevää? Pitäisikö niiden linjojen, jotka halutaan erottaa selkeästi runkolinjoiksi, kalusto olla samanväristä "tavallisten" linjojen kanssa? Itse olen sitä mieltä, että tavallisilla linjoilla ja runkolinjoilla tulee olla eri väriset bussit, eli Helsingin tapauksessa siniset ja oranssit (siihen en ota kantaa onko oranssi paras värivaihtoehto). Tällä tavalla toimitaan monessa muussakin kaupungissa maailmalla. Muilla kulkuneuvoilla taas olisi luontevinta antaa olla niiden nykyinen väritys käytössä jatkossakin, sillä niistä on jo muodostunut "brändejä".
> Jokaisen runkolinjan erillisbrändäystä en taas näe kovinkaan järkeväksi, koska brändejä tulisi silloin liian paljon yhden ihmisen muistettavaksi.


Sanoin, ettei mielestäni ole järkevää yhdistää runkobussilinjoja metrobrändiin, en sanonut, etten halua erottaa runkolinjoja selkeästi erillisellä brändillä. Mielestäni nykyinen Jokeri-brändi on 550:lle paljon onnistuneempi brändi ja on hyvinkin tunnettu.

----------


## hezec

> Sanoin, ettei mielestäni ole järkevää yhdistää runkobussilinjoja metrobrändiin, en sanonut, etten halua erottaa runkolinjoja selkeästi erillisellä brändillä. Mielestäni nykyinen Jokeri-brändi on 550:lle paljon onnistuneempi brändi ja on hyvinkin tunnettu.


Se on onnistunut brändi 550:lle yksinään, mutta kun jo bussin kyljessä mainostetaan yhtä nimenomaista reittiä, muiden runkolinjojen yhdistäminen siihen vaatisi joka tapauksessa brändin uudistamista. Eikä kai runkobussejakaan olla varsinaisesti yhdistämässä metrobrändiin; luotetaan vain, että ihmisille syntyy mielleyhtymä oranssin värin kautta. Sitä en vain ymmärrä, miksei lähijunille voida tehdä samaa, kun ne kuitenkin palvelevat verkostossa hyvinkin samaa tarkoitusta.

Mitä linjatunnuksiin tulee, olen miettinyt itsekseni useampiakin tapoja. Oma mielipiteeni on joka tapauksessa, että metrolinja(t)kin pitäisi saada mukaan samaan järjestelmään. Lyhyesti:

_Numerointi_ olisi sinällään selkeä ja joustava tapa, mutta mahdolliset linjastomuutokset voisivat luoda epäjohdonmukaisuutta. Esimerkiksi jos Espoon kaupunkirata rakennetaan ja nykyiset A- ja E-junat yhdistetään, yksi numero voi hävitä välistä kokonaan. Lisäksi VR:n pidempimatkaiset lähijunat varmaankin käyttäisivät vanhoja kirjaimiaan, vaikka HSL päättäisi mitä. Ja metro lienee niin pyhä, ettei sille voi käyttää samaa etuliitettä kuin muille junille. Muiden junien välilläkin pitäisi ehkä tehdä joku jako, ja se on täällä jo todettu vaikeaksi tehdä yksiselitteisesti. Luultavasti joka tapauksessa paras ratkaisu hyvin toteutettuna.

_Kirjaimet_, kuten tähänkin asti, olisivat varmaankin helpointa saada toteutettua. Niitäkin olisi silti varaa yksinkertaistaa. Lisäksi metro pitäisi saada mukaan. Oma ehdotelmani:

A, E, H, R, S, T, U, Y, Z kuten nykyisin (kunnes joskus kaukana tulevaisuudessa saadaan Espoon kaupunkirata selkeyttämään lännen suuntaa)
N kuten nykyinen L
M Matinkylä - Mellunmäki
V Tapiola - Vuosaari
L Helsinki C - Huopalahti - Lentoasema (Lännen kautta / Lento)
I Helsinki C - Hiekkaharju - Lentoasema (Idän kautta / Ilmailu)
K Helsinki C - Kerava, kaikki asemat

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Mikään oikea metro maailmassa (Underground, subway) ei taida käydä neljän kaupungin alueella.


Helsingin varsinaiset lähijunatkin kulkevat vain yhden kaupungin (jonka nimi on tyhmästi pääkaupunkiseutu) alueella samalla tavoin kuin Lontoon Underground kulkee yhden kaupungin, Lontoon, alueella. Helsingin lähijunat kyllä kulkevat kuuden kunnan alueella, samalla tavoin kuin Underground kulkee noin kolmenkymmenen kunnan alueella (en nyt jaksa kaivaa lähdettä, kuinka monen tarkalleen).

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 12:56 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 12:54 ----------




> Karjaalaiset, Kirkkonummelaiset, Riihimäkeläiset, Lahtelaiset ja Keravalaiset eivät sitten käytä lähijunaa? Eikä näihin kaupunkeihin tehdä lähijuna matkoja?


Y-, Z-, H-(, T-) ja R-junat ovat täysin eri tuote kuin HSL:n tilaamat lähijunat (kaikki loput). Siksi se tulisi tulla brändissä ja tuotteistuksessa selkeämmin esiin.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 12:59 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 12:56 ----------




> I-junalla menee Kehä I:n kohdalle 12 minuuttia siinä missä metrolla vartti - on sillä jo joillekin merkitystä.


3 minuutin ero yhden junan kohdalla ei muuta tuotteen olennaisinta olemusta. Se ei tee lähijunasta express-vuoroa. Ne tulevat entistä enemmän olemaan sama tuote Pisaran myötä.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 13:01 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 12:59 ----------




> Haluatko integroida nyt lähijunan metroon vai HSL:ään? -- Yksi vahva brändi, HSL, joka korostuu jo aina kuljettaessa HSL-alueen joukkoliikenteessä.


Sekä että. Mutta HSL ei tarvitse kahta erinimistä ja -näköistä mutta muuten täysin samanlaista metrotuotetta. Jos tuote kaikilta olennaisilta osiin on samanlainen, sen tulee olla samanniminenkin. Silloin metro-brändi pääsee vahvistamaan myös tätä toista metrotuotetta. Ja jollei lähijunien laatutaso kaikilta osin vastaa metroa, sekin tulee pikimmiten korjata.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 13:03 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 13:01 ----------




> Millä tavalla on selvempää sekoittaa nämä oranssit M-junat ja metrot keskenään, kun tällä hetkellä niistä ei mennä sekaisin, kun juna ja metro on selkeästi eri kulkupelejä.


Ei tuo Vantaankosken metrolinjan kirjaintunnus mikään taivaalta annettu ole. Se tulisi joka tapauksessa muuttaa, ja se myös muutetaan Kehäradan myötä.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 13:06 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 13:03 ----------




> Sanoin, ettei mielestäni ole järkevää yhdistää runkobussilinjoja metrobrändiin, en sanonut, etten halua erottaa runkolinjoja selkeästi erillisellä brändillä.


Runkobussilinjojen maalaaminen oranssiksi _ei_ ole sen yhdistämistä metrobrändiin. Ne ovat edelleen täysin oma brändinsä. Niillä on vain hyvin hienoinen viite siitä, että niilläkin on hyvin tiheä palvelu, vakaa laatutaso ja ne ovat kenties myös vähän nopeampia. Ne ovat metro-brändin alla vasta jos niitä myös nimitetään metroiksi. Mutta niin ei tulla tekemään.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 13:15 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 13:06 ----------




> No, jollakin Tukholman kaupungin sivulla mainitaan metron kulkevan vain A- vyöhykkeellä. Ja toisaalla sanottiin että A- vyöhyke kattaa vain Tukholman keskustan.


Central-Stockholm on eri asia kuin Stockholm Centrum. Tästä kartasta näet, että Tukholman kunta kyllä kuuluu kokonaan A-vyöhykkeeseen, mutta käänteinen ei ole totta. A-vyöhykkeeseen kuuluvat tai ulottuvat myös Solna, Danderyd, Lidingö (johon metro tosin ei kulje; piti kyllä), Nacka (kuten ei myöskään; ja samoin on yhä suunnitteilla), Huddinge ja Botkyrka. Tällä ei kuitenkaan ole mitään väliä, koska kyse on yhdestä yhtenäisestä kaupunkiseudusta, ihan samoin kuin Helsingin seudullakin. Täälläkin kehitys (onneksi) on koko ajan integroidumpaan suuntaan. HSL oli yksi osa tätä kehitystä. HSL on leimallisesti yhden metropolialueen liikennettä, ei kaupunkienvälistä.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 13:20 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 13:15 ----------




> Tässä joudutaan menemään sen mukaan mitä HSL ja YTV aikoinaan on kaikessa "viisaudessaan" (tai typeryydessään) päättäneet. Luulen että Karjaalle ei lähes kukaan mene paikallisjunalla IC2:n ollessa monin verroin mukavampi kuin Sm1 tai Sm2. 
> Yleisesti ihmettelen että HSL maksaa tuommosesta liikenteestä. Toki Karjaaltakin käydään täällä töissä, mutta heillä on käytössä joko omat autot tai junana IC2 taikka sitten tulevat bussilla. Eri asia jos VR itse järjestäisi tuon "paikallis"liikenteen.


Y-junalla pääsee Leppävaaraan ja Masalaan sekä kyytiin Inkoosta ja Siuntiosta. Se on niiden pääasiallinen funktio. Lisäksi ne ovat halvempi vaihtoehto piheille. Ne eivät kuitenkaan ole HSL:n liikennettä, vaan HSL maksaa niistä nettoperiaatteella, eli VR saa pitää kaikki lipputulot ja HSL maksaa vain HSL-alueen sisäisistä matkoista, ja niitäkin toistaiseksi vain vanhan HSL-alueen mukaan, eli ei Kirkkonummelle ulottuvia matkoja. Varsinaisesti Y-junat ovat LVM:n tilaamaa liikennettä, mutta sekin maksaa nettoperiaatteella. Kaikilta olennaisilta osin Y-junat ovat siis vain ja ainoastaan VR:n järjestämää liikennettä, jota valtio subventoi ja johon HSL maksaa itselleen matkustusoikeuden.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 13:26 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 13:20 ----------




> Samalla logiikalla kaikki palvelu kaikkialta voidaan poistaa. Karkeasti joka toinen kerta kun matkustan lähijunalla, joku ostaa lipun konnarilta.


Ja kuinka monta kertaa olet nähnyt metrossa ostettavan lipun konnarilta? Et yhtään kertaa, koska siellä ei lippuja myydä. Onko siitä valitettu HSL:lle? Mikä on se olennainen ero, miksi lähijuna-nimisessä metrossa pitäisi saada lippu konnarilta, kun ei metrossakaan saa?

Palvelu on tärkeää, mutta on myös olennaista tutkia, mikä on kustannustehokasta palvelua. Konnareihin uppoava raha kannattaisi käyttää sekin tiheämpään liikenteeseen. Kyse on siitä, miten niukat resurssit kohdistetaan palvelutaso maksimoiden. Lipunmyyjät junassa ovat oikeasti vain marginaalisen ihmisryhmän palvelu. Sanoit itsekin, että joka toinen kerta. Voisi siis sanoa, että karkeasti koko lipunmyyntiosastolla myydään vain yksi lippu per matka. Ja samalla siellä matkustaa 100-1000 matkustajaa ilman tarvetta lipunmyyjälle. Lipunmyyjät ovat junassa vain ja ainoastaan, koska VR voi sen laskuttaa HSL:ltä eikä HSL voi sanoa siihen yhtään mitään.

Vai pitäisikö mielestäsi metrossakin olla lipunmyyjät? Ja ratikassa? Eikö sekin olisi parempaa palvelua?

Ensimmäinen lauseesi on muuten tyyppiesimerkki kaltevan pinnan argumentista eli loogisesta virheestä argumentoinnissa. En ehdottanut, että kaikki palvelu kaikkialla on turhaa, vaikka sanoin että yksi palvelu yhdessä paikassa onkin turhaa. Ja edeltävä kappaleeni on vastaavanlainen, käänteinen. Se on ihan yhtä huono argumentti.

----------


## jodo

Se, että lähijunissa on konnarit on vain positiivinen asia. Heidän avulla edes jonkinlainen järjestys pysyy junassa ilta- ja yöaikaan.  Ja varmaan eräs syy, miksi konnarit junissa on, on ammattiliitot. Veturimiesliitto ei voisi millään hyväksyä sitä, että junia ajettaisiin ilman konnreita. Joka tarkoittaisi sitä, että kuljettajan vastuu kasvaisi.            

Ja toisekseen, kuka hyötyisi ja mitä hyötyisi, jos lähijunat olisivatkin metroja? Ne ovat kaksi täysin eri asiaa, sattuvat vain molemmat kuljettamaan ihmisiä kiskoilla, joiden raideleveys on 1524 millimetriä.                 

Kaupunkirataliikenne toki on luonteeltaan metromaista, mutta mielestäni on parempi, että R, H, Z ja rantaradan junat täydentävät kaupunkirataliikennettä, jolloin on luonnollista, ettei niitä eriytetä toisistaan. Joku mainitsi joskus ihmetelleensä sitä, että miksi VR:n vyöhykelipuilla voi matkustaa K, N ja I junissa, Ensinnäkin Kerava ei ole edelleenkään HSL:n täysjäsen, jolloin junaliikenne on edelleen VR:n monopolialuetta, mutta HSL on sopinut lippuyhteistyöstä VR:n kanssa, samoin pääradalla voi matkustaa Keravan ja Helsingin välillä HSL:n lipuilla linjoilla R, H ja Z, vaikka ne ovatkin VR:n liikennettä, ja HSL maksaakin VR:lle korvausta menetetyistä lipputuloista.   
Olisiko sitten parempi, että kaupunkiradoilla voisi matkustaa vain HSL:n lipuilla, ja pidemmän matkan lähijunissa kelpaisi vain VR:n liput? Palvelutaso tässä kärsisi.

----------


## sm3

Elmo Allenilla hyviä vastauksia viesteihini. 

Ei liity noihin vastauksiin suoraan, mutta pistän tähän
Tässä on Google Mapsiin perustuva Tukholman kattava linja kartasto, kaikki metro, juna, ja bussi reitit: http://sl.se/scripts/kartor-geografi...stan.2011.html
Tällä sivulla voi valita myös muita alueita kuin tuon keskustan: http://sl.se/en/Visitor/Plan-your-journey/Maps/

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 14:12 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 13:58 ----------

Metro ja lähijuna ovat tosiaan kaksi täysin eri järjestelmää. 

Heitän tämmösen yleisen kysymyksen: Miksi lähijunat pitäisi muuttaa metroksi? Miten niiden tapa liikennöidä saadaan muutettua metromaiseksi? 

Metro: Mielestäni metro on nopeasti kiihtyvä, tiheään kulkeva, joka asemalla (useimmiten) pysähtyvä kevyt rakenteinen juna joka kulkee *omalla täysin eristetyllä* radallaan.
Lähijuna: Hitaasti kiihtyvä, raskarakenteinen, ruuhka ajan ulkopuolella harvaan kulkeva juna joka ei pysähdy kaikilla asemilla. Juna käyttää samaa rataverkkoa kuin nopeat kaukojunat ja antaa niille tietä tarvittaessa.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Se, että lähijunissa on konnarit on vain positiivinen asia. Heidän avulla edes jonkinlainen järjestys pysyy junassa ilta- ja yöaikaan.


Metrossa se hoidetaan vartijoilla, kuten järjestyksen ylläpito kuuluukin. Konduktööri on vain sivutoiminen järjestyksen ylläpitäjä eikä sitä paitsi voi toimia kuin lipunmyyntiosastossa. Ja jos kerran konnari pitää järjestystä yllä, miksi sitten siitä huolimatta junissa ja asemilla näkyy vartijoita?




> Ja toisekseen, kuka hyötyisi ja mitä hyötyisi, jos lähijunat olisivatkin metroja? Ne ovat kaksi täysin eri asiaa, sattuvat vain molemmat kuljettamaan ihmisiä kiskoilla, joiden raideleveys on 1524 millimetriä.


Olen jo joitakin tuhansia merkkejä kirjoitellut tuossa ylempänä, miksi ne ovat tosiasiassa kaksi täysin samaa asiaa, joilla nyt vain on eri nimi. Raideleveys ei tähän edes liity. Se saisi olla vaikka ihan erilainen, eikä se silti muuttaisi niitä eri järjestelmiksi. Kyseessä on matkustajan kokeman joukkoliikennepalvelun kannalta täysin sama asia. Siitä hyötyisi HSL, kun sen markkinointi muuttuisi selkeämmäksi. Kaksi nyt erillistä brändiä hyötyisivät toisistaan, kun matkustajat mieltäisivät ne samaksi. Monet metronkäyttäjät eivät osaa mieltää lähijunia samaksi palveluksi. Vaikka tämä onkin vain anekdootti, itähelsinkiläissyntyinen kollegani kertoi yllättyneensä esimerkiksi, miten lähellä Leppävaara olikin ja miten ei ole osannut lähijunia käyttää ja mieltää niitä samanlaiseksi palveluksi kuin metroa.




> Olisiko sitten parempi, että kaupunkiradoilla voisi matkustaa vain HSL:n lipuilla, ja pidemmän matkan lähijunissa kelpaisi vain VR:n liput? Palvelutaso tässä kärsisi.


Periaatteessa olisi. Tikkurilaan kaukojunalla tai zetalla saapuvalle matkustajalle pitäisi olla ihan sama, jatkaako siitä eteenpäin lähijuna-metrolla vai bussilla. Eihän busseihinkaan kelpaa muut kuin HSL:n liput. VR voi toki tehdä sopimuksen HSL:n kanssa, että HSL-jatkolipun saa pakettihintaan VR:ltä suoraan. Mutta se kelpaisi sitten kaikkeen HSL-liikenteeseen. Tuohon tilanteeseen ei kuitenkaan päästä niin kauan kuin VR saa kelpuuttaa lähijunissa omat lippunsa.

Sitä paitsi lähijunaliikenne tullaan vuorenvarmasti kilpailuttamaan. Siinä vaiheessa operaattorien omat liput häviävät joka tapauksessa. Ja siinä vaiheessa on syytäkin, että RHZ-junat ovat korostuneesti eri tuote kuin IK-junat (tai mikä Kehäradalla nyt silloin ajaakaan).

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 14:20 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 14:15 ----------




> Metro: Mielestäni metro on nopeasti kiihtyvä, tiheään kulkeva, joka asemalla (useimmiten) pysähtyvä kevyt rakenteinen juna joka kulkee *omalla täysin eristetyllä* radallaan.
> Lähijuna: Hitaasti kiihtyvä, raskarakenteinen, ruuhka ajan ulkopuolella harvaan kulkeva juna joka ei pysähdy kaikilla asemilla. Juna käyttää samaa rataverkkoa kuin nopeat kaukojunat ja antaa niille tietä tarvittaessa.


Siinä tapauksessa A-, M-, I- ja K-juna ovat ihan selkeästi metroja. Niiden yhteys muuhun rataverkkoon on käytännössä yhtä vähäinen kuin metrollakin (joka on yhteydessä huoltoraiteen kautta). Se voitaisiin hallinnollisesti erottaa vaikka huomenna, jos haluttaisiin. Vaihtoliikenne varikolle voidaan hoitaa muutenkin. Helsingin asemalta voi nimittää niiden käyttämät seitsemän laituria eri rataverkoksi, jolla on vain huoltoyhteys muuhun verkkoon. Asetinlaite voidaan muuttaa niin, että kulkuyhteyden niiden välillä saa vain erityistoimenpitein. Ne pysähtyvät joka asemalla, paitsi K-juna skippaa kolme (se on vielä selkeästi "useimmiten"). Pisara vielä korostaa erottelua, kun Helsingin ratapihan vaihdeyhteydetkin katoavat. Ainoa ero on, että niille ei ole osattu (vielä) lainsäädännössä tehdä kevyempää törmäyslujuusvaatimusta. Ero on vain lainsäädännössä; tekninen turvallisuus ei sitä vaatisi.

Kaikki lähijunat ja metrot muuten kiihdyttävät ihan yhtä nopeasti. Sitä rajoittaa matkustusmukavuus, ei kaluston suorituskyky.

----------


## sm3

Lähijunat vastaavat S-Bahn järjestelmää, ja sen ja metron välillä on eroja. 

Luulisin että olisi selkeintä muuttaa Metro S-Bahn junaksi. 

Jos valikoituja lähijuna linjoja muutettaisiin metroksi niin ne pitäisi erottaa niistä junista jotka myös pysähtyvät samoilla asemilla ja lähtevät samasta paikasta mutta eivät olisi metroja koska menevät Lahteen, Karjaalle yms. Ne pitäisi eristää muusta liikenteestä (eli ei-metro-lähijunista ja kaukoliikenteestä). Niille myös pitäisi varmistaa esteetön kulku kaikkina aikoina, niin että se ei koskaan joudu pysähtymään esim. 10 minuutiksi odottamaan jotain kaukojunaa. Sen pitäisi olla 100% itsenäinen järjestelmä, jotta sillä voisi liikennöidä samoin kuin metrolla. Vuoroväli olisi kaikkina aikoina 5-10 minuuttia. Juna olisi n. minuutin asemalla kerrallaan.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Lähijunat vastaavat S-Bahn järjestelmää, ja sen ja metron välillä on eroja. 
> 
> Luulisin että olisi selkeintä muuttaa Metro S-Bahn junaksi.


Näin voidaan tehdä. Helsingin metro muistuttaa sekä ulkonäöltään että rakenteeltaan S-Bahnia. Sitten vain annetaan Suomen S-Bahn-järjestelmälle jo vakiintunut markkinointinimi "metro". Metronhan ei tarvitse tarkoittaa samaa kuin U-Bahn.

----------


## sm3

> Kaikki lähijunat ja metrot muuten kiihdyttävät ihan yhtä nopeasti. Sitä rajoittaa matkustusmukavuus, ei kaluston suorituskyky.


Mutta metrojunalla pystyy nopeaan kiihdytykseen mukavuuden kärsimättä. Siinä se ero.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Mutta metrojunalla pystyy nopeaan kiihdytykseen mukavuuden kärsimättä. Siinä se ero.


Ja millähän perusteella muka lähijunalla ei pysty?

----------


## sm3

> Näin voidaan tehdä. Helsingin metro muistuttaa sekä ulkonäöltään että rakenteeltaan S-Bahnia. Sitten vain annetaan Suomen S-Bahn-järjestelmälle jo vakiintunut markkinointinimi "metro". Metronhan ei tarvitse tarkoittaa samaa kuin U-Bahn.


Nyt tämä keskustelu meni tämmöseksi kehän kiertämiseksi eikä johda mihinkään. Ja olis mukava aina saada vastaus koko viestiin eikä vain yhteen lauseeseen, joka ei edes ole viestin pointti.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 15:09 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 15:08 ----------




> Ja millähän perusteella muka lähijunalla ei pysty?


Itse otit asian puheeksi.  :Laughing:  Perustin jutun siihen mitä kirjoitit.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Itse otit asian puheeksi.  Perustin jutun siihen mitä kirjoitit.


Minä en missään vaiheessa kirjoittanut, että lähijunalla ei pysty kiihdyttämään nopeasti ja mukavasti. Minä kirjoitin, että metrolla ja lähijunalla voi kiihdyttää vain yhtä lujaa. Mukavuuden suhteen ne ovat identtiset, kun vertaillaan samanikäistä ohjauselektroniikkaa.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 15:14 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 15:10 ----------




> Nyt tämä keskustelu meni tämmöseksi kehän kiertämiseksi eikä johda mihinkään. Ja olis mukava aina saada vastaus koko viestiin eikä vain yhteen lauseeseen, joka ei edes ole viestin pointti.


Minusta se lainaamani kohta tiivisti viestisi sisällön: lähijunat ovat ennemmin S-Bahn- kuin U-Bahn-järjestelmä. Ja minun viestini pointti oli, että näin saattaa olla, mutta myös Helsingin metro on monin tavoin lähempänä S-Bahn-järjestelmää ja edelleenkin ihan yhtä lähellä lähijunia kuin aikaisemmin. Linkittämäsi Wikipedian vertailu S- ja U-Bahneista ei antanut perusteita sille, miksi Helsingin metroa voisi verrata vain U-Bahneihin ja lähijunia S-Bahneihin. Ei, ne ovat edelleen kaikilla aikaisemmilla argumenteilla ihan yhtä samankaltaisia.

Ja viestini loppu oli tiivistettynä sanottu se, että "metro" on vain brändinimi. Se voidaan antaa ihan mille tahansa järjestelmälle. Mutta Helsingin seudulla on kaikki syyt, miksi sen yhden yhteisen X-Bahnin nimi pitäisi olla juuri "Metro".

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Lähijunat vastaavat S-Bahn järjestelmää, ja sen ja metron välillä on eroja. 
> 
> Luulisin että olisi selkeintä muuttaa Metro S-Bahn junaksi.


Itse asiassa Berliinin S-bahnin uudet vaunut ja Helsingin metron uusi junasarja ovat täsmälleen samoja junia, Siemensin tuotantoa. (pieniä eroja yksityiskohdissa tietysti on) Maailman mitassa Helsingin metro on mitoitukseltaan aika raskas ja noin teknisesti ottaen oikeastaan paikallisjunarata. Jos järjestelmiä halutaan muuttaa toisekseen, isoin ero on laiturikorkeus. Sähköistyksellä ei ole niin väliä, koska voidaan käyttää junia, jotka pystyvät käyttämään sekä ilmajohtoa että sivuvirtakiskoa, kuten Oslossa.

Metron ja paikallisjunien suurimmat erot ovat ihmisten mielikuvissa, eivät teknisissä ratkaisuissa. Varsinainen paikallisliikenne, joka kulkee samoilla raiteilla kaukoliikenteen kanssa on oma lukunsa. Mutta nythän jo kaluston puolesta alkaa olla omat junansa paikallisliikenteelle (sm 4) ja kaupunkiratojen lähiliikenteelle (flirtit).

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Jos valikoituja lähijuna linjoja muutettaisiin metroksi niin ne pitäisi erottaa niistä junista jotka myös pysähtyvät samoilla asemilla ja lähtevät samasta paikasta mutta eivät olisi metroja koska menevät Lahteen, Karjaalle yms. Ne pitäisi eristää muusta liikenteestä (eli ei-metro-lähijunista ja kaukoliikenteestä). Niille myös pitäisi varmistaa esteetön kulku kaikkina aikoina, niin että se ei koskaan joudu pysähtymään esim. 10 minuutiksi odottamaan jotain kaukojunaa. Sen pitäisi olla 100% itsenäinen järjestelmä, jotta sillä voisi liikennöidä samoin kuin metrolla. Vuoroväli olisi kaikkina aikoina 5-10 minuuttia. Juna olisi n. minuutin asemalla kerrallaan.


Mutta lainataan sitten se loppuosakin viestistäsi. Siihen ei ollut kuitenkaan mitään syytä vastata samassa viestissäni.

Näinhän käytännössä onkin, paitsi että työ on Espoossa vähän vielä kesken. Kun meillä on lopputilanteessa Pisara, Kehärata ja Espoon kaupunkirata, meillä on E-, MI- ja K-junia vastaavat metrolinjat. Ne kulkevat täysin esteettömästi omilla raiteillaan kaikkina aikoina, ja niiden tulisikin olla niin itsenäinen järjestelmä kuin vain mahdollista. Koko ajan mennään siihen suuntaan, kun kalusto siirtyy kalustoyhtiöön ja niiden liikenne kilpailutetaan omana kokonaisuutenaan, erillä VR:n mahdollisesti jatkuvasta monopoliasemasta.

S-juna taas siinä vaiheessa päivittyy takaisini R-junan tasoiseksi Regional Expressiksi, jota ei tulekaan nimittää metroksi. Sen sekasikiöasema johtuu vain siitä, että kaupunkirata on kesken. Siihen voi kuitenkin tarjota edelleen R-junan tapaan HSL:n matkustusmahdollisuuden. Jos HSL joskus laajenee, voidaan SURHZ-sarja muuttaa joksikin HSL:n tuotteeksi, vaikka Metro Express.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 15:22 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 15:20 ----------




> Metron ja paikallisjunien suurimmat erot ovat ihmisten mielikuvissa, eivät teknisissä ratkaisuissa.


Näin juuri. Tämä on pointtini ydin. Mutta on ihan turhaa, että lähijunien ja metron mielikuvat ovat erilaisia. Integroitu brändäys muuttaisi ne samaksi. Koko kaupunkiratojen idea on ollut järjestää metrotasoista liikennettä ratojen varsille. Koko lähtökohta on ollut tehdä tuotteesta ja palvelusta niin samankaltainen metron kanssa kuin vain on mahdollista. Miksi tämä työ sitten pitäisi jättää brändin osalta kesken? Idea on ollut viestiä, että kaupunkiradoilta saa metromaista palvelua ja että siksi sitä on helppo ja mukava käyttää. Paras tapa viestiä tätä on sitten kutsua sitä myös metroksi.

----------


## sm3

Tässä noita painoja ja tehoja lähi- ja metrojunille:

Sm1 Teho 860 kW Paino 97t
Sm2 Teho 620 kW Paino 77t
Sm4 Teho 1 200 kW Paino 114t 
Sm5 Teho 2000 kW Paino 132t 
M100 Teho 1000 kW Paino 63t
M200 Teho 920 kW Paino 65t

M100 ja M200 junissa on jatkuva teho painoon suhteutettuna suurempi kuin lähijunissa. Se vaikuttaa kiihtyvyyteen. Sm5 junassa on toki tehoa kaksikertainen määrä, mutta painoa samaten. 
Eli metrojunissa on sama teho kuin kaksi kertaa painavammassa lähijunassa.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 15:27 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 15:24 ----------




> Näin juuri. Tämä on pointtini ydin. Mutta on ihan turhaa, että lähijunien ja metron mielikuvat ovat erilaisia. Integroitu brändäys muuttaisi ne samaksi. Koko kaupunkiratojen idea on ollut järjestää metrotasoista liikennettä ratojen varsille. Koko lähtökohta on ollut tehdä tuotteesta ja palvelusta niin samankaltainen metron kanssa kuin vain on mahdollista. Miksi tämä työ sitten pitäisi jättää brändin osalta kesken? Idea on ollut viestiä, että kaupunkiradoilta saa metromaista palvelua ja että siksi sitä on helppo ja mukava käyttää. Paras tapa viestiä tätä on sitten kutsua sitä myös metroksi.


En näe syytä kutsua lähijunaa metroksi, vaan metroa lähijunaksi. Koska Helsingin metro on enemmän lähijuna kuin metro.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> M100 ja M200 junissa on jatkuva teho painoon suhteutettuna suurempi kuin lähijunissa. Se vaikuttaa kiihtyvyyteen. Sm5 junassa on toki tehoa kaksikertainen määrä, mutta painoa samaten. 
> Eli metrojunissa on sama teho kuin kaksi kertaa painavammassa lähijunassa.


Teho ei noin alhaisilla nopeuksilla vaikuta kiihtyvyyteen, toisin kuin työntövoima. Teho vaikuttaa huippunopeuteen sekä kiihtyvyyteen sitten kun teho alkaa sitä rajoittaa. Sillä ei kaupunkiradoilla ja metroradalla ole käytännön vaikutusta kiihdytykseen. Sitä edelleenkin rajoittaa enemmän se ihmisten mukavuusraja, eli että kiihtyvyys on jotain alle 1,0 m/s^2. Metrolla se on tiettävästi 0,8 m/s^2. Sm1-junissa on ihan riittävästi työntövoimaa ja tehoa metromaisiin kiihdytyksiin. Metro vain pitää kovempaa ulinaa, niin se saattaa varsinkin tunnelissa tuntua reippaalta.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 15:31 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 15:29 ----------




> En näe syytä kutsua lähijunaa metroksi, vaan metroa lähijunaksi. Koska Helsingin metro on enemmän lähijuna kuin metro.


Syy on se, että "metro" on HSL:n brändeistä kaikkein voimakkaimmin hyvään ja säännölliseen laatuun yhdistettävä. Nimeen "lähijuna" ei yhdisty samoja laatukriteerejä, ja sitä ei tule siltikään käyttää, koska se yhdistää ne täysin metron kanssa yhtenevät junat täysin niistä poikkeavaan Regional Express -palveluun. Ja koska se nimi yhdistyy VR:ään, joka on kaukoliikenneyhtiö, ei HSL:n palveluntuottaja. HSL:n palvelulla tulee olla HSL:n brändinimi.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 15:33 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 15:31 ----------

Sitä paitsi tuo väittely kiihdytyksistä on ihan turhaa. Näethän jo aikatauluista suoraan, että metrolla ja lähijunilla päästään ihan samanlaiseen suorituskykyyn.

----------


## sm3

Selvä juttu, jos lopetetaan tähän.  :Smile:  HSL, VR, Lähijuna, Metro sotku jatkuu kuitenkin, vaikka täällä mitä tahansa keskustellaan. 

Ongelma on se että miellän metro sanan tarkoittavan sitä "oikeaa" metroa (esim. Lontoon metro). Semmosta ei saa lähijunista millään, mutta "metron" kyllä. 

Olikos se Houstonissa missä on METRORail niminen pikaratikka... Tosin tuo metro tulee operoijan nimestä lähes suunnilleen. Ja noita metroja on maailma pullollaan maissa joissa puhutaan kieltä johon se (metro- sana) kuuluu osana sanastoa (ainakin Espanja ja Englanti sekä Portugali). Metrolink, Metrorail, Metro Light Rail, Metro de Malaga (pikaratikka tai kevytmetro) yms. Ehkä Suomessakin voisi sitten olla metro niminen lähijuna (Sm5 junat voisi brändätä, mm. Kehä- radalla.), vaikka näin tuskin tulee käymään. 

Enpä tiedä oliko tästä keskustelusta nyt hyötyä... 

PS. Luulen että ihmiset eivät ikinä oppisi kutsumaan lähijunaa metroksi (HKL- bussi syndrooma).

----------


## jodo

> Sm1-junissa on ihan riittävästi työntövoimaa ja tehoa metromaisiin kiihdytyksiin.


Nyt täytyy kyllä sen verran sanoa, että Sm1 ja 2 junat häviävät Helsingin metrojunille kiihtyvyydessä 10-0.   Sekä teho, että voimansiirron välitykset ovat erilaiset.

----------


## sm3

> Nyt täytyy kyllä sen verran sanoa, että Sm1 ja 2 junat häviävät Helsingin metrojunille kiihtyvyydessä 10-0.   Sekä teho, että voimansiirron välitykset ovat erilaiset.


Tätä minäkin yritin tuoda esille...

----------


## jodo

> Itse asiassa Berliinin S-bahnin uudet vaunut ja Helsingin metron uusi junasarja ovat täsmälleen samoja junia, Siemensin tuotantoa. (pieniä eroja yksityiskohdissa tietysti on).


  Bombardierin tekeleitä ovat, ja on niissä oikeastaan aika erkittäviä eroja. M200 on kuitenkin viitisen vutta tuoreempi malli.

----------


## vristo

> Bombardierin tekeleitä ovat.


OT:Itseasiassa M200-junat tilattiin tarjouskilpailun perusteella alunperin Deutsche Waggonbau AG:ltä, joka oli itäsaksalainen kiskoliikennevalmistaja. Vuonna 1998 DWA liitettiin Bombardier Transportation-yhtiöön.

----------


## tlajunen

> Nyt täytyy kyllä sen verran sanoa, että Sm1 ja 2 junat häviävät Helsingin metrojunille kiihtyvyydessä 10-0.   Sekä teho, että voimansiirron välitykset ovat erilaiset.


Näin on. Toisaalta kuitenkin Sm5 voittaa molemmat metrojunatyypit kiihtyvyydessä, joka Sm5:lla on 1,3 m/s². Kuljettajat on tosin koulutettu olemaan käyttämättä täyttä kiihdytyspotentiaalia matkustusmukavuuden vuoksi.  :Smile:

----------


## sm3

> Syy on se, että "metro" on HSL:n brändeistä kaikkein voimakkaimmin hyvään ja säännölliseen laatuun yhdistettävä. Nimeen "lähijuna" ei yhdisty samoja laatukriteerejä, ja sitä ei tule siltikään käyttää, koska se yhdistää ne täysin metron kanssa yhtenevät junat täysin niistä poikkeavaan Regional Express -palveluun. Ja koska se nimi yhdistyy VR:ään, joka on kaukoliikenneyhtiö, ei HSL:n palveluntuottaja. HSL:n palvelulla tulee olla HSL:n brändinimi.


Täytyy vielä lisätä:

Ei lähijunien taso parane siitä että ne nimetään metroksi, vaan siinä vain pilataan tuo metro nimen maine. Ihmiset rupeisivat puhumaan VR:n metrosta ja HKL metrosta. Ymmärtääkseni alussa jutun idea oli se että haluat nimetä lähijunat metroksi.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Entä kuka muistaa ajan kun puhuttiin lähijunien sijaan "sähköjunista"?

Eikö vanha kunnon "Sähköjuna" tai "Sähkäri"  voisi olla hyvä brändi? 

Esim Venäjällä ja ex-Neuvostoliiton valtioissa kaupunkiseutjen lähjijunia kutsutaan yhä "Elektritskaksi" eli sähköjunaksi, ja Norjassa taas raitiovaunua ja Oslon metroakin ilmeisesti (korjaa jos olen väärässä) "Trikkeniksi" .

t. Rainer

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Nyt täytyy kyllä sen verran sanoa, että Sm1 ja 2 junat häviävät Helsingin metrojunille kiihtyvyydessä 10-0.   Sekä teho, että voimansiirron välitykset ovat erilaiset.





> Tätä minäkin yritin tuoda esille...


Ja minä yritin koko ajan tuoda esille, että on aivan yksi lysti, miten tekninen suorituskyky eroaa, koska ei kuitenkaan voida ajaa teknisen suorituskyvyn mukaan vaan joka tapauksessa kiihdytetään hitaammin. Kuten jo aikaisemmin sanoin ainakin kahdesti, se seikka näkyy jo aikatauluista.

----------


## jodo

> OT:Itseasiassa M200-junat tilattiin tarjouskilpailun perusteella alunperin Deutsche Waggonbau AG:ltä, joka oli itäsaksalainen kiskoliikennevalmistaja. Vuonna 1998 DWA liitettiin Bombardier Transportation-yhtiöön.


Aivan, alkupään Br 481 S-Bahn junissa on DWA:n valmistajanlaatat.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Ei lähijunien taso parane siitä että ne nimetään metroksi, vaan siinä vain pilataan tuo metro nimen maine. Ihmiset rupeisivat puhumaan VR:n metrosta ja HKL metrosta. Ymmärtääkseni alussa jutun idea oli se että haluat nimetä lähijunat metroksi.


Ymmärsit oikein. Kukaan ei kuitenkaan 10 vuoden päästä edes tiedä, mikä on HKL. Yhtä vähän kuin kukaan tietää, mikä on Nobina. Ihmiset eivät todellakaan rupea puhumaan VR:n metrosta eikä HKL:n metrosta, vaan yhdestä ainoasta metrosta, joka on HSL:n alainen. Ei niitä välttämättä VR liikennöi ollenkaan.

Kaupunkiratojen lähijunat ovat jo olennaiselta osin metron kanssa samalla tasolla. Ja loput osat tuleekin muuttaa. En nyt kuitenkaan heti keksi montakaan sellaista, A-junan vuoroväliä lukuun ottamatta. Se paranee kunhan kaupunkirata jatkuu.

Ne kaikki osat, joissa lähijunat eroavat metron laatutasosta, ovat hyvin helppoja muutettavia. Ne osat, joita on hyvin vaikea muuttaa, ovat jo samanlaiset, kuten palvelun perusluonne. Metro-brändin arvostus nimenomaan kertoo, että se kannattaisi. Brändi ei todellakaan perustu vain nimeen, vaan koettuun laatuun. Koko ajan kun olen kirjoittanut lähijunien integroimisesti metro-brändiin, totta kai myös tarkoitan, että koetun laadun tulee myös vastata sitä brändin lupausta.

----------


## jodo

> Ja minä yritin koko ajan tuoda esille, että on aivan yksi lysti, miten tekninen suorituskyky eroaa, koska ei kuitenkaan voida ajaa teknisen suorituskyvyn mukaan vaan joka tapauksessa kiihdytetään hitaammin. Kuten jo aikaisemmin sanoin ainakin kahdesti, se seikka näkyy jo aikatauluista.


Vanhoilla Sm:llä kyllä usein kiihdytetään niin kovaa kuin pystyy...  Se ei kovin ripeää ole.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Vanhoilla Sm:llä kyllä usein kiihdytetään niin kovaa kuin pystyy...  Se ei kovin ripeää ole.


No lyöpä siis faktaa tiskiin: Kun Sm1 kiihdyttää normaaliliikenteessä 70 km/h nopeuteen, kuinka monta sekuntia sillä menee? Ja kun M100 tekee saman, kuinka monta sekuntia sillä menee? Ja mitkä ovat ne lukemat, joiden perusteella aikataulut on laadittu?

----------


## tlajunen

> Ja minä yritin koko ajan tuoda esille, että on aivan yksi lysti, miten tekninen suorituskyky eroaa, koska ei kuitenkaan voida ajaa teknisen suorituskyvyn mukaan vaan joka tapauksessa kiihdytetään hitaammin. Kuten jo aikaisemmin sanoin ainakin kahdesti, se seikka näkyy jo aikatauluista.


Sm1- ja Sm2-kalustolla ajetaan normaalisti aina kahva laidassa. Sen käytännössä toteutettu kiihtyvyys on juurikin kaluston maksimikiihtyvyys - niissä ei edes normaalisti käytetä minkäänlaista kuljettajan suorittamaa tehonsäätöä, vaan niitä ajetaan "vakionopeudensäätimellä". Ajomoottorivirtojen muutosnopeus toki on hidastettu, jotta kiihtyvyydenmuutokset olisivat pehmeämpiä.

Sm4-kalustolla yleensä ei liikkeellelähtöä tehdä aivan "kahva laidassa", mutta vähänkin suuremmassa nopeudessa kyllä.

Sm5-kalustolla sen sijaan pitää kahvaa käyttää huomattavasti maltillisemmin, sillä suorituskyky on vähintäänkin riittävä.

...mutta tällä kaikella ei oikeastaan ole juurikaan merkitystä itse käsiteltyyn aiheeseen. Kaikki lähijunakalusto sekä metrojunakalusto kiihtyvät "samalla hehtaarilla", ja käyttötarkoitukseensa riittävän hyvin. Erot eivät ole merkittäviä, vaikkakin havaittavissa.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Sm1- ja Sm2-kalustolla ajetaan normaalisti aina kahva laidassa.


Mutta sillä ei ole merkitystä, jollei myös metrolla ajeta kahva laidassa. Kun puhuttiin nyt nimenomaan siitä, että kiihdytetäänkö metrolla nopeammin kuin lähijunilla.

Enkä nyt tiedä, onko kovin relevanttia vertailla yli 40 vuotta vanhaa, käytöstä poistuvaa junaa 30 vuotta vanhaan metrojunaan. Kun Sm1:den valmistusaikana ei ollut tarkoitus niillä metromaista liikennettä ajaa. Mutta hyvin ne näyttävät silti sihen pystyvän. Martinlaakson ratahan piti jo alusta alkaen rakentaa metroradaksi, mutta siitä tulikin VR:n metro. Sm2:det varmaankin olisi voinut rakentaa metromaisemmaksi, jos olisi ollut tarvetta. Mutta ilmeisesti todettiin suorituskyvyn riittävän ihan hyvin tuohon 1975 avattuun Helsingin ensimmäiseen metrolinjaan.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 17:40 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 17:37 ----------




> ...mutta tällä kaikella ei oikeastaan ole juurikaan merkitystä itse käsiteltyyn aiheeseen. Kaikki lähijunakalusto sekä metrojunakalusto kiihtyvät "samalla hehtaarilla", ja käyttötarkoitukseensa riittävän hyvin. Erot eivät ole merkittäviä, vaikkakin havaittavissa.


Ja tähän voin vain yhtyä. Sm1 saattaa olla hitusen matkustusmukavuuden määräämää maksimia laiskempi, mutta käytännössä eroa ei ole. Ja koska se on juurikin väistyvää kalustoa. Siinä vaiheessa kun kaupunkiratojen metro on valmis (eli Kehärata, Espoon kaupunkirata ja Pisara rakennettu), Sm1:det on paalattu, Sm2:det muussa käyttötarkoituksessa ja niiden liikenteessä ainoastaan Sm5:tä ja mahdollisesti sen seuraajaa.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 17:45 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 17:40 ----------

...mutta jos minulta kysytään hyvää aikarajaa sille, milloin lähijuna-nimikkeestä tulisi luopua ja siirtyä yhteen metrobrändiin, se on kaikkein selkeintä tehdä lähijunaliikenteen kilpailutuksen alkaessa. Siinä voidaan myös kilpailutuksen ehtoihin mahdollisimman tarkkaan määrittää, mitä se metron brändi edellyttää. Se on selvää, että siinä vaiheessa VR:n lähijuna-brändistä tule luopua. Kysymys on vain, otetaanko sen tilalle jokin uusi nimi vai luopuuko VR lähijuna-nimikkeestä kaikkialla muualla, vai otetaanko käyttöön yksi metro-brändi HSL:n raskaalle raideliikenteelle.

----------


## sm3

> Ymmärsit oikein. Kukaan ei kuitenkaan 10 vuoden päästä edes tiedä, mikä on HKL. Yhtä vähän kuin kukaan tietää, mikä on Nobina. Ihmiset eivät todellakaan rupea puhumaan VR:n metrosta eikä HKL:n metrosta, vaan yhdestä ainoasta metrosta, joka on HSL:n alainen. Ei niitä välttämättä VR liikennöi ollenkaan.
> 
> Kaupunkiratojen lähijunat ovat jo olennaiselta osin metron kanssa samalla tasolla. Ja loput osat tuleekin muuttaa. En nyt kuitenkaan heti keksi montakaan sellaista, A-junan vuoroväliä lukuun ottamatta. Se paranee kunhan kaupunkirata jatkuu.
> 
> Ne kaikki osat, joissa lähijunat eroavat metron laatutasosta, ovat hyvin helppoja muutettavia. Ne osat, joita on hyvin vaikea muuttaa, ovat jo samanlaiset, kuten palvelun perusluonne. Metro-brändin arvostus nimenomaan kertoo, että se kannattaisi. Brändi ei todellakaan perustu vain nimeen, vaan koettuun laatuun. Koko ajan kun olen kirjoittanut lähijunien integroimisesti metro-brändiin, totta kai myös tarkoitan, että koetun laadun tulee myös vastata sitä brändin lupausta.


Riippuu tosiaan siitä miten paljon HSL haluaa hommaan panostaa. Kehärata ja tuleva Pisararata muuttavat lähiliikenteen luonnetta, joten siinä on hyvä sauma tehdä jotain. Jos ja kun nykymetro vedetään lentokentälle sinne menee kaksi junaa, ne pitäisi tällöin erottaa toisistaan vaikka "metron" oranssiksi (M100, M200, ja tuleva M300) ja vihreäksi (Sm5) linjaksi. Nykytilanteessa ei kannata vielä tehdä muutoksia. 

Ihmiset eivät opi ettei HKL aja busseja, joten vanhojen junien uudelleen nimeäminen ei auta koska ihmiset eivät opi sitä. Kehärata pitää alusta alkaen nimetä vaikka sitten metroksi, jos se on vaikkapa viisi vuotta kehärata-juna ja sitten sen nimi muutetaan niin se on vielä 2025 kehärata- juna ihmisten mielissä. Ihmisiä ei kiinnosta opetella uusia asioita ellei niitä heille tuputa ja syötä alusta saakka, päivittäin, ja joka paikassa. 

Jos vanha nimetään uusiksi (vaikka lähijunat) niin ihmiset eivät käytä uutta nimeä koska "vanha oli parempi, tämä on taas jotain ihme pelleilyä", ellei sitä heille tuputa vuosia etukäteen ennen nimenvaihdosta, jolloin ihmiset eivät nolostele ja ujostele enää uutta nimeä. ja iso osa ei vaan opi mitään uutta. 

Ja luulen että meillä on "HKL busseja" niin kauan kunnes sitä nimitystä käyttävät ihmiset päättävät maallisen vaelluksensa.  :Wink:  Jotkut eivät vaan opi.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Jos ja kun nykymetro vedetään lentokentälle sinne menee kaksi junaa, ne pitäisi tällöin erottaa toisistaan vaikka "metron" oranssiksi (M100, M200, ja tuleva M300) ja vihreäksi (Sm5) linjaksi.


Tämä on ihan oma keskustelunsa, mutta on melkoisen varmaa, että HKL-metro ei tule koskaan lentoasemalle kulkemaan. Sen pahin puolestapuhuja on jo eläkkeellä, ja se edellyttäisi Kamppi-Pasila-metroa (ns. toinen metrolinja), jonka taas Pisara on käytännössä syrjäyttänyt. Sen voi myös päätellä Vepsäläisen puheista; hän on nykyään paljon innokkaampi puhumaan Pasila-Itäkeskus-metrolinjasta kuin lentokenttämetrosta.

Paljon enemmän taas poliittista ja liikenneteknis-taloudellista järkeä olisi lentoaseman kaukojunaradassa. Jos ja kun se rakennetaan, lentokentän HKL-metro on 101-prosenttisen varmasti kuopattu.

----------


## Knightrider

> Se on onnistunut brändi 550:lle yksinään, mutta kun jo bussin kyljessä mainostetaan yhtä nimenomaista reittiä, muiden runkolinjojen yhdistäminen siihen vaatisi joka tapauksessa brändin uudistamista. Eikä kai runkobussejakaan olla varsinaisesti yhdistämässä metrobrändiin; luotetaan vain, että ihmisille syntyy mielleyhtymä oranssin värin kautta. Sitä en vain ymmärrä, miksei lähijunille voida tehdä samaa, kun ne kuitenkin palvelevat verkostossa hyvinkin samaa tarkoitusta.


Lähijunille? Nyt et selventänyt, mille lähijunille. Kaikilleko? Mites K ja T? Entäs E? Mitäs ne ovat, metroja vai junia? Mikä metro menisi Matinkylästä tulevaisuudessa Östersundomiin pysähtymättä väliasemilla? 



> Y-, Z-, H-(, T-) ja R-junat ovat täysin eri tuote kuin HSL:n tilaamat lähijunat (kaikki loput). Siksi se tulisi tulla brändissä ja tuotteistuksessa selkeämmin esiin.


Täysin eri tuote, niinpä niin. Kuinkakohan moni matkustaja ajattelee noita junia täysin eri tuotteina, tai edes tietää, että mitä HSL tilaa ja mistä HSL maksaa HSL-matkoista?

 


> 3 minuutin ero yhden junan kohdalla ei muuta tuotteen olennaisinta olemusta. Se ei tee lähijunasta express-vuoroa. Ne tulevat entistä enemmän olemaan sama tuote Pisaran myötä.


Kyllä sinne Pisaraan menee ne Z H R Y junatkin, eli *lähijunat*. Miten kutsut Pisara-asemaa sitten?




> Sekä että. Mutta HSL ei tarvitse kahta erinimistä ja -näköistä mutta muuten täysin samanlaista metrotuotetta. Jos tuote kaikilta olennaisilta osiin on samanlainen, sen tulee olla samanniminenkin. Silloin metro-brändi pääsee vahvistamaan myös tätä toista metrotuotetta. Ja jollei lähijunien laatutaso kaikilta osin vastaa metroa, sekin tulee pikimmiten korjata.


No, aloitetaan repimällä irti pehmeät penkit, verhot ja lehtihylly. Sitten poistetaan eteisten ja osastojen väliset seinät, äänimaailman yhdistämiseksi. Sitten poistetaan konnarit. Vastaako jo metron palvelutasoa? Kyllä vain. Sitten nimitetään rautatieasemia "hybridiasemiksi" mistä pääsee sekä metroihin, lähikaukojuniin että kaukojuniin. Lakkaa kirjoittamasta joka viestiin, ettet näe lähijunissa ja metroissa mitään eroa - uskotaan jo.



> Runkobussilinjojen maalaaminen oranssiksi _ei_ ole sen yhdistämistä metrobrändiin. Ne ovat edelleen täysin oma brändinsä.


HSL tarvitsee siis kaksi samannäköistä, mutta erinimistä brändiä. ok.



> Y-junalla pääsee Leppävaaraan ja Masalaan sekä kyytiin Inkoosta ja Siuntiosta. Se on niiden pääasiallinen funktio. Lisäksi ne ovat halvempi vaihtoehto piheille. Ne eivät kuitenkaan ole HSL:n liikennettä, vaan HSL maksaa niistä nettoperiaatteella, eli VR saa pitää kaikki lipputulot ja HSL maksaa vain HSL-alueen sisäisistä matkoista, ja niitäkin toistaiseksi vain vanhan HSL-alueen mukaan, eli ei Kirkkonummelle ulottuvia matkoja. Varsinaisesti Y-junat ovat LVM:n tilaamaa liikennettä, mutta sekin maksaa nettoperiaatteella. Kaikilta olennaisilta osin Y-junat ovat siis vain ja ainoastaan VR:n järjestämää liikennettä, jota valtio subventoi ja johon HSL maksaa itselleen matkustusoikeuden.


Miten haluat tätä muuttaa? Kaikilla lähijunilla saa HSL-alueella matkustaa HSL-lipuilla, thats it. Kaukojunat ja lähijunat ovat aivan eri tuote..


> Ja kuinka monta kertaa olet nähnyt metrossa ostettavan lipun konnarilta? Et yhtään kertaa, koska siellä ei lippuja myydä. Onko siitä valitettu HSL:lle? Mikä on se olennainen ero, miksi lähijuna-nimisessä metrossa pitäisi saada lippu konnarilta, kun ei metrossakaan saa?


 Metroissa on ollut konduktöörejä - 0 vuotta. Junissa - 150 vuotta. Metroilla ei maalainen tule Helsinkiin, joten hänellä ei ole tätä ongelmaa. Päärautatieasemalla onkin HSL:n palvelupiste, josta hän saa kaiken tarvitsemansa tiedon metromatkustamisesta.



> Metrossa se hoidetaan vartijoilla, kuten järjestyksen ylläpito kuuluukin. Konduktööri on vain sivutoiminen järjestyksen ylläpitäjä eikä sitä paitsi voi toimia kuin lipunmyyntiosastossa. Ja jos kerran konnari pitää järjestystä yllä, miksi sitten siitä huolimatta junissa ja asemilla näkyy vartijoita?


Väittäisin, että suhteessa asemien määrään lähijunilla on saman verran henkilökuntaa. Se vasta olisikin palvelua, kun 150 vuoden perinteen jälkeen junasta saisi vain tarkastusmaksuja ja vartijoiden tyhmiä ilmeitä kysyessä lippua Keravalle, joka tässä skenaariossa erosi HSL:stä. Vartija vastaa vanhukselle, että ostapa automaatista, mutta Keravalle asti metro ei aja - Kerava erosi eikä halunnut maksaa Länsimetrosotkuja saadakseen palan "metroa" kaupunkiin, metrorata purettiin. :Wink: 



> Ja siinä vaiheessa on syytäkin, että RHZ-junat ovat korostuneesti eri tuote kuin IK-junat (tai mikä Kehäradalla nyt silloin ajaakaan).


Ei ne siitä korostu miksikään, ellei HKL ala kuskaamaan ihmisiä Kehäradalla. Edelleen, eri operaattorit ovat juurikin yhdentekevää HSL-alueella. HSL-junat, HSL-metrot, HSL-lautat, sehän on juuri lopullinen tarkoitus.

Ja K-junat kulkevat nykyistä reittiään Kehäradan jälkeenkin, nykyisten suunnitelmien mukaan, joten ne kulkevat vain Helsinki-Hiekkaharju-osuuden Kehärataa, ja sen jälkeen epävarmaan HSL-kuntaan, Keravalle.



> Siinä tapauksessa A-, M-, I- ja K-juna ovat ihan selkeästi metroja. Niiden yhteys muuhun rataverkkoon on käytännössä yhtä vähäinen kuin metrollakin


Metrot pysähtyvät kerran suuntaansa VR:n rataverkon läheisyydessä. Lähijunat kulkevat VR:n radalla, ikkunoista näkyy VR:n muita junia, kaupunkiratalähijunat ovat kaukolähijunien kanssa samoilla näytöillä, niihin mennään samoista asemarakennuksista ja molempien reitit saa VR:n sivuilta, kuten jotkut ovat tottuneet rautatieasemalta toiselle päästäkseen. VR myös tiedottaa poikkeustilanteista asemilla nopeammin kuin HSL. Vielä kummallisempaa olisi, jos lähijunista soiteltaisiin HKL:lle.



> En näe syytä kutsua lähijunaa metroksi, vaan metroa lähijunaksi. Koska Helsingin metro on enemmän lähijuna kuin metro.


 Millä tavalla? Jos nykyiset suunnitelmat tulevat voimaan, Helsingin metro on.. (kirjoitin tämän jo mutta kokeillaas uudestaan)joka asemalla pysähtyvähidas: 35-40 kmh keskinopeus. Nopeutta ei voida kasvattaa, koska katso kohta 1suurimmaksi osin laituriovin varustettumaan alla, sillalla tai kuopassa pysähtyvä, ei koskaan maan tasallaeritasoinen kaikilta radanylitysratkaisuiltaanlippuportteja harkitaanei konduktööriä, ei ole koskaan ollutkaantyyppistä liikennöintiä. Mikä tässä on (lähi)junamaista?



> Syy on se, että "metro" on HSL:n brändeistä kaikkein voimakkaimmin hyvään ja säännölliseen laatuun yhdistettävä.


Joka kesä katkoksia, laituriovet toimivat niin tai näin, paljon huligaaneja, kun on tupaten täynnä, läkähtyy ilman ilmastointia, Länsimetro viivästyy, hidastaa hieman Espoolaisten keskimääräisiä jl-matkoja Helsinkiin, automaattimetrosotku.. kuinkakohan kauan tämä on vielä maailman paras metro? Samaan aikaan lähijuna parantaa uskottavuuttaan 98-prosenttisin aikataulussa pysymisin - tämä vuosihan on mennyt ensimmäisestä päivästä alkaen mainiosti. Lähijuna ei tarvitse "pelastavaa, täydellistä" metrobrändiä pysyäkseen uskottavana jl-muotona.



> Nyt täytyy kyllä sen verran sanoa, että Sm1 ja 2 junat häviävät


Lyhensin viestiäsi. Kyllä, Sm1 ja 2 junat häviävät HSL-alueelta pian, sitä mukaa kun Sm5-kalusto saadaan raiteillemme. Kirkkonummelle saattaa vielä Y-junan muodossa mennä vanhaa kalustoa, mutta oliko se Y-juna nyt kaukojuna vai metro? Menin jo sekaisin.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Ihmiset eivät opi ettei HKL aja busseja, joten vanhojen junien uudelleen nimeäminen ei auta koska ihmiset eivät opi sitä. -- Ja luulen että meillä on "HKL busseja" niin kauan kunnes sitä nimitystä käyttävät ihmiset päättävät maallisen vaelluksensa.  Jotkut eivät vaan opi.


Minä luulen samaa. En kuitenkaan usko, että nämä olisivat edes kovin merkittävä osa ihmisistä. Nämä ovat myös ihmisiä, joiden liikkumistottumuksiin ei muutenkaan voi vaikuttaa ja siksi eivät ole edes tuon integroidun brändin tavoitteiden kohteita. Paljon tärkeämpi kohderyhmä on joka tapauksessa uudet ja muuttavat asukkaat.

Bussit ovat muutenkin ihan eri tapaus, koska niiden pysäkit eivät ole isoja tunnistettavia asemia, jotka olisi merkitty erottuvin M-kirjaimin. Kyllä aika moni vähemmänkin tiedostava ihminen erottaa sen metroaseman näköiseksi tehdyn metroaseman metroasemaksi.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 18:24 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 17:52 ----------




> Täysin eri tuote, niinpä niin. Kuinkakohan moni matkustaja ajattelee noita junia täysin eri tuotteina --


No jos ei ajattele, on se HSL:n kannalta huonompi juttu. Siksi HSL:n pitäisikin viestiä tehokkaammin, että ne ovat eri tuote, koska ne tarjoavat ihan eri palvelua kuin mistä HSL:n palvelussa on pohjimmiltaan kyse.




> -- tai edes tietää, että mitä HSL tilaa ja mistä HSL maksaa HSL-matkoista?


Ei varmaan moni, mutta ei sillä ole mitään merkitystä tähän.




> Kyllä sinne Pisaraan menee ne Z H R Y junatkin, eli *lähijunat*.


Olen 100-prosenttisen varma, ettei mene. Sinne menee ainoastaan kaupunkiratojen liikenne, eikä sinne yhtään enempää junia edes mahtuisi.




> No, aloitetaan repimällä irti pehmeät penkit, verhot ja lehtihylly.


Metron laatulupauksen ydin ei ole penkkien laatu, verhot eikä lehtihylly.




> Sitten poistetaan eteisten ja osastojen väliset seinät, äänimaailman yhdistämiseksi.


Sm5:stä on jo poistettu, koska se helpottaa metromaisen ruuhkaisessa liikenteessä käytävillä kulkemista.




> Sitten poistetaan konnarit.


Kyllä. Henkilökohtainen lipunmyynti ei ole yhtään sen enempää nykyaikana laatupalvelun vaatimus kuin se, että lentolippuja saisi ostaa jostain muualta kuin netistä.




> Sitten nimitetään rautatieasemia "hybridiasemiksi" mistä pääsee sekä metroihin, lähikaukojuniin että kaukojuniin.


Ei tarvitse. Niiden nimi voi olla ihan hyvin edelleenkin "rautatieasema". Aika monelta rautatieasemalta maailmalla menee myös metroja.




> HSL tarvitsee siis kaksi samannäköistä, mutta erinimistä brändiä. ok.


Brändien ulkoasu on vain hyvin pieni jäävuorenk huippu siinä, mistä brändissä on todella kyse.




> Miten haluat tätä muuttaa? Kaikilla lähijunilla saa HSL-alueella matkustaa HSL-lipuilla, thats it. Kaukojunat ja lähijunat ovat aivan eri tuote.


Haluanko aina muuttaa kaikkea, mistä kirjoitan?




> Metroilla ei maalainen tule Helsinkiin, joten hänellä ei ole tätä ongelmaa. Päärautatieasemalla onkin HSL:n palvelupiste, josta hän saa kaiken tarvitsemansa tiedon metromatkustamisesta.


No ei se maalainen tule kaupunkiin lähijunallakaan. Niillä rautatieasemilla, joissa kaukojunista voi vaihtaa HSL:n lähijunametroon, tulisikin olla HSL:n palvelupiste, jollei vielä ole. Niitä on päärautatieaseman lisäksi viisi, jos Kerava lasketaan mukaan.

Ja jos oikeasti laadukas viestintä on mielestäsi sitä, että kaikenhan voi kysyä palvelupisteestä, olet vähän harhateillä. Laadukkaasti viestitty liikennejärjestelmä on täysin intuitiivinen. Metro on aika hyvin sellainen, ja lähijunametron tulisi olla ihan vastaava.




> Ei ne siitä korostu miksikään, ellei HKL ala kuskaamaan ihmisiä Kehäradalla. Edelleen, eri operaattorit ovat juurikin yhdentekevää HSL-alueella.


Niin pitäisikin olla, mutta kun lähijuna on VR:n brändi ja VR:n operaattorius tulee lähijunissa korostuneesti esille. Metrossa HKL ei tule.




> Ja K-junat kulkevat nykyistä reittiään Kehäradan jälkeenkin, nykyisten suunnitelmien mukaan, joten ne kulkevat vain Helsinki-Hiekkaharju-osuuden Kehärataa, ja sen jälkeen epävarmaan HSL-kuntaan, Keravalle.


HSL:n strateginen suunta on kuitenkin, että se ottaa ennemmin lisää lähijunia hoitoonsa kuin vähemmän. Keravan nykyiset epäilykset eivät muuta keskustelun ydintä.




> Metrot pysähtyvät kerran suuntaansa VR:n rataverkon läheisyydessä. Lähijunat kulkevat VR:n radalla, ikkunoista näkyy VR:n muita junia, kaupunkiratalähijunat ovat kaukolähijunien kanssa samoilla näytöillä, niihin mennään samoista asemarakennuksista ja molempien reitit saa VR:n sivuilta, kuten jotkut ovat tottuneet rautatieasemalta toiselle päästäkseen. VR myös tiedottaa poikkeustilanteista asemilla nopeammin kuin HSL.


Nuo kaikki asiat juuri viestivät sitä, mikä HSL-alueen lähijunissa on vialla ja miksi ne tulisi korjata vastaamaan integroidumpaa HSL-brändiä. Rataverkko ei muuten ole VR:n vaan liikenneviraston. Samoin asemat eivät Helsingin päärautatieasemaa lukuun ottamatta ole VR:n vaan liikenneviraston. SL:n pendeltågit kulkevat radalla, jossa menee SJ:n junia. Ne ovat silti SL:n brändi, ei SJ:n. Ne myös käyttävät samoja asemia ja aikataulunäyttöjä, eikä kukaan mene sekaisin.

VR:n ei tulisi olla HSL:n järjestämän liikenteen poikkeusten ensisijainen ja parempi lähde. Se on jälleen yksi asia, mikä HSL:n tulisi korjata. Tätä osaltaan häiritsee se, että lähijunat ovat VR:n brändi ja siksi juuri ne pitäisi heivata sieltä pois johonkin HSL:n brändiin. Ja parempi käyttää olemassa olevaa tunnettua ja hyvämaineista brändiä kuin keksiä taas jokin uusi. Koska tarkoitus on tarjota ihan samanlainen tuote.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 18:26 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 18:24 ----------




> Kirkkonummelle saattaa vielä Y-junan muodossa mennä vanhaa kalustoa, mutta oliko se Y-juna nyt kaukojuna vai metro? Menin jo sekaisin.


Ainakaan se ei ole metro. Kukahan olisi sellaista väittänyt? Se on Regional Express -juna, joka on juurikin käsittämättömistä syistä päätetty lähijuna-nimen kautta yhdistää metron kanssa yhtenevään palveluun.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 18:28 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 18:26 ----------




> Ainakaan se ei ole metro. Kukahan olisi sellaista väittänyt? Se on Regional Express -juna, joka on juurikin käsittämättömistä syistä päätetty lähijuna-nimen kautta yhdistää metron kanssa yhtenevään palveluun.


...ja VR:llä tuon Regional Express -tuotteen brändinimi on muuten "taajamajuna", joka menee osittain myös Regional-sarjan palveluun.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Joka kesä katkoksia, laituriovet toimivat niin tai näin, paljon huligaaneja, kun on tupaten täynnä, läkähtyy ilman ilmastointia, Länsimetro viivästyy, hidastaa hieman Espoolaisten keskimääräisiä jl-matkoja Helsinkiin, automaattimetrosotku.. kuinkakohan kauan tämä on vielä maailman paras metro? Samaan aikaan lähijuna parantaa uskottavuuttaan 98-prosenttisin aikataulussa pysymisin - tämä vuosihan on mennyt ensimmäisestä päivästä alkaen mainiosti. Lähijuna ei tarvitse "pelastavaa, täydellistä" metrobrändiä pysyäkseen uskottavana jl-muotona.


Metro sai jo 1970-luvulla kyseenalaista mainetta lahjussotkujensa myötä. Silti ne eivät ole vaikuttaneet ihmisten kyselyissä kertomaansa arvostukseen. Metron palvelukokemus on silti niin hyvä.

Ja kyseessä ei ole sitä, mitä lähijunat tarvitsevat, vaan sitä mitä HSL tarvitsee. Se tarvitsee mahdollisimman tehokasta viestintää siitä, mikä palvelu on laadukasta. Jos metro olisi heikko brändi ja lähijunat vahva, sitten metro tulisi muuttaa lähijunaksi. Mutta näin nyt ei vain näytä ihmisten mielestä olevan. Metron brändillä on paljon viestintäpotentiaalia, mitä lähijunilla ei ole. Ja lähijuna-nimi kun on jo pilattu sillä, että se ei ole HSL:n vaan VR:n brändi. Se on jo ihan riittävä syy sille, miksi sitä ei tulisi käyttää. Jos lähijunat ovat todella arvostettu palvelu, siitä tuleva maine pitäisi mennä HSL:lle, ei VR:lle. VR on HSL-lähiliikenteessä vain operaattori, mutta maine kuuluu aina sille, joka on asiakasrajapinnassa, ts. myy liput. Ja se on HSL.

----------


## Knightrider

> Metron laatulupauksen ydin ei ole penkkien laatu, verhot eikä lehtihylly.


Ei valitettavasti. Mutta eikö Keravalta Helsingin väliasemille matkaava saa vaatia edes mukavia penkkejä, jos ne eivät kuulu tulevaan kilpailutukseen eikä metroon? Matinkylästä Mellunmäkeenkin alkanee varmasti monen takapuoli valittamaan nykyisellä laatutasolla, saati sitten vielä Kivenlahden ja/tai Itämetron jatkeen jälkeen.



> Kyllä. Henkilökohtainen lipunmyynti ei ole yhtään sen enempää nykyaikana laatupalvelun vaatimus kuin se, että lentolippuja saisi ostaa jostain muualta kuin netistä.


Jokaiselta itseään kunnioittavalta lentoasemalta saa lippuja myös tiskiltä. Voi olla kalliimpaa, ja voi olla, että pitää tulla kentälle paljon ennen lentoa, mutta se on peruspalvelutaso. Konduktöörit antavat myös kuljettajalle viimeisen lähtöluvan.



> Ei tarvitse. Niiden nimi voi olla ihan hyvin edelleenkin "rautatieasema". Aika monelta rautatieasemalta maailmalla menee myös metroja.


Aika monessa tapauksessa metro on se, joka lähtee pohjakerroksesta ja junat pinnalta. Tällöin kyseessä on käytännössä kaksi eri asemaa, samassa kompleksissa.





> No ei se maalainen tule kaupunkiin lähijunallakaan. Niillä rautatieasemilla, joissa kaukojunista voi vaihtaa HSL:n lähijunametroon, tulisikin olla HSL:n palvelupiste, jollei vielä ole. Niitä on päärautatieaseman lisäksi viisi, jos Kerava lasketaan mukaan.
> 
> Ja jos oikeasti laadukas viestintä on mielestäsi sitä, että kaikenhan voi kysyä palvelupisteestä, olet vähän harhateillä. Laadukkaasti viestitty liikennejärjestelmä on täysin intuitiivinen. Metro on aika hyvin sellainen, ja lähijunametron tulisi olla ihan vastaava.


 Samassa kommentissa haluat viisi kallista palvelupistettä lisää ja sanot, että laadukas viestintä ei tarvitse palvelupisteitä. Kyllä ne ovat kätevä tapa saada tietoa ja lippuja samasta pisteestä, eikä metroissa paljoa infoa ole matkustamisesta. Ja infotaulutkin kätevästi maksullisella laiturialueella. Ai niin, jos lähijunat haluat metroiksi, vaaditko myös etukäteen ostettavaa lippua kaikilta? Eli Buscomit veks? Näinollen osasta lähijunia ei saisi lippua eteisestä, osasta saisi? Vai eikö mielestäsi HRZ ym linjoilla saisi matkustaa HSL-lipulla ollenkaan? Entä laiturialue, tarvitseeko sielläkin sitten jo lipun?





> Niin pitäisikin olla, mutta kun lähijuna on VR:n brändi ja VR:n operaattorius tulee lähijunissa korostuneesti esille. Metrossa HKL ei tule.


Toistaalta VR tarjoaa kaiken tarvittavan tiedon sekä VR:n konduktöörit myyvät lippuja ja suurimmilla asemilla on lipunmyynti/infotiski.




> HSL:n strateginen suunta on kuitenkin, että se ottaa ennemmin lisää lähijunia hoitoonsa kuin vähemmän. Keravan nykyiset epäilykset eivät muuta keskustelun ydintä.


Muuttaa sinänsä, että olisi aikamoinen sotku tehdä metro, ja vieläpä ehkä automaattisena, kuntaan, joka on ilmaissut eriävän mielipiteensä HSL:n yhtenäisestä kuntien maksupolitiikasta.




> Ainakaan se ei ole metro. Kukahan olisi sellaista väittänyt? Se on Regional Express -juna, joka on juurikin käsittämättömistä syistä päätetty lähijuna-nimen kautta yhdistää metron kanssa yhtenevään palveluun.





> VR:n ei tulisi olla HSL:n järjestämän liikenteen poikkeusten ensisijainen ja parempi lähde. Se on jälleen yksi asia, mikä HSL:n tulisi korjata. Tätä osaltaan häiritsee se, että lähijunat ovat VR:n brändi ja siksi juuri ne pitäisi heivata sieltä pois johonkin HSL:n brändiin. Ja parempi käyttää olemassa olevaa tunnettua ja hyvämaineista brändiä kuin keksiä taas jokin uusi. Koska tarkoitus on tarjota ihan samanlainen tuote.


 Uusi brändi? HSL:lä on jo lähijunabrändi, ei tarvita uutta. Mutta jos lähijuna olisikin Metro,  tai toisin päin, tarvittaisiin silti oma brändinsä HZRTYEUS-junille, joilla voi matkustaa HSL:n lipuilla. Vai mihin brändiin ajattelit sen yhdistää? Miten pääset lopputulokseen, että brändejä on yksi vähemmän, kuin nyt?



> ...ja VR:llä tuon Regional Express -tuotteen brändinimi on muuten "taajamajuna", joka menee osittain myös Regional-sarjan palveluun.


Siinä on tehty virhe sillä eikös ne pysähdy kaikilla pikku seisakkeillakin tietyillä osuuksilla? VR:llä ei ole erillistä Pikataajamajunaa, pitäisi kyllä olla.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Jos nykyiset suunnitelmat tulevat voimaan, Helsingin metro on..


...edelleenkin suhteellisen nopeaa raskasta raideliikennettä, jonka pääasiallinen funktio on tuoda ihmisiä lähiöistä keskustaan ja vain erittäin toissijaisesti keskustan sisäistä liikennettä. Kaikkein olennaisin kysymys on juuri se, että minkälaatuisia yhteyksiä metro tarjoaa, ja ne eivät juuri poikkea siitä, mitä lähijunat tarjoavat. Mitä nyt lähijunat ikinä ovatkin. Tämä kysymys on joka tapauksessa lillukanvarsi, kun kysymys on siitä, että meillä Helsingissä on kaksi hyvin samanlaista raskaan raideliikenteen verkostoa ja joita tulisi viestinnässä korostaa samanlaisiksi. Siihen nähden on hyvin, hyvin toissijaista, vertautuuko kumpikaan niistä ulkomaisiin Undergroundeihin, S-Bahneihin, U-Bahneihin, Subwayhin tai vaikka Stadtbahneihin.

Olennaista on myös huomata ero, että kun puhutaan U-Bahnista, Undergroundista tai Tunnelbanasta, sen nimellä on myös kirjaimellinen merkitys "maanalainen". Metro-nimi taas ei merkitse tätä ja yleisesti ottaen on hyvin väljä kirjaimellisen merkinnän suhteen. Jos se jotain kirjaimellisesti merkitsee, niin juurikin koko metropolialueen kattavaa järjestelmää. Ja miksi meillä sitten pitäisi olla kaksi raideliikenteen järjestelmää, joista toinen merkitsee metropolialueen raidejärjestelmää, mutta vasta ne kaksi yhdessä kattavat sen?

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Mutta eikö Keravalta Helsingin väliasemille matkaava saa vaatia edes mukavia penkkejä, jos ne eivät kuulu tulevaan kilpailutukseen eikä metroon?


Saa vaatia. En ymmärrä miten ymmärrät minun kieltävän tämän. Missään en ole väittänyt, että lähijunien integrointi metro-brändiin tarkoittaisi oransseja muovipenkkejä junassa. Brändin laatulupaus on jotain ihan muuta kuin penkkien design. Paitsi jos se laatulupaus perustuu juuri siihen. Alvar Aallon kolmijaloilla ehkä perustuu, metrolla ei. Jos jokin asia on huono metrossa, on se ihan yhtä huono lähijunametrossa ja tulisi muuttaa molemmissa.




> Jokaiselta itseään kunnioittavalta lentoasemalta saa lippuja myös tiskiltä.


Mutta on olemassa enenevässä määrin lentoyhtiöitä, joilta ei saa.



> Konduktöörit antavat myös kuljettajalle viimeisen lähtöluvan.


Tlajunen voinee korjata, mutta olen melko varma, että ei. Kuljettaja on ainoassa oikeassa vastuussa junan liikkeellelähdöstä.

Ja sitä paitsi vaikka asia olisikin noin, et vielä kertonut, miksi asia pitäisi olla niin. Miksi Malminkartanossa tarvitaan lähtöluvan antaja ja Myllypurossa ei?




> Aika monessa tapauksessa metro on se, joka lähtee pohjakerroksesta ja junat pinnalta. Tällöin kyseessä on käytännössä kaksi eri asemaa, samassa kompleksissa.


Ja jossakin tapauksessa siis ei? Kuten esimerkiksi Helsingissä voisi olla? Ja sitten: jos pendeltågit ja Arlanda Expressitkin lähtevät samasta tasosta kuin SJ:n kauko- ja lähijunat, miksei HSL:n metrojunatkin voisi? Missään ei ole olemassa Metrobrändin Sääntökirjaa, joka sanoisi ettei niin saa tehdä.




> Samassa kommentissa haluat viisi kallista palvelupistettä lisää ja sanot, että laadukas viestintä ei tarvitse palvelupisteitä.


Hmph. Minä sanoin, että jos palvelupisteet ovat olennaista, niitä voi perustaa lisää. En halunnut niitä, vaan sinä halusit (tai siis halusit niiden palvelua, mikä on sama asia kuin haluta niitä lisää). Mutta todellakaan liikennejärjestelmän viestintä ei voi perustua siihen, että jokaisen tulee mennä palvelupisteeltä kysymään miten homma pelaa. Palvelupiste on viimeinen oljenkorsi.




> Ai niin, jos lähijunat haluat metroiksi, vaaditko myös etukäteen ostettavaa lippua kaikilta? Eli Buscomit veks? Näinollen osasta lähijunia ei saisi lippua eteisestä, osasta saisi? Vai eikö mielestäsi HRZ ym linjoilla saisi matkustaa HSL-lipulla ollenkaan? Entä laiturialue, tarvitseeko sielläkin sitten jo lipun?


No onko jokin este, miksei lähijunien lippua voi ostaa jo ennen laiturille menoa niin kuin metrossakin? Minusta olisi tästä brändikysymyksestä riippumatta hyvä asia, jos niin olisi.

HRZ-linjat eivät edelleenkään kuulu HSL-metroon. Ne ovat edelleenkin osa sitä VR:n taajamajunabrändiä, joka on sotkettu tähän HSL-alueen metroon sen lähijuna-nimen alla. HRZ-junat eivät käytä näiden HSL-metrojen kanssa samoja laitureita.




> Toistaalta VR tarjoaa kaiken tarvittavan tiedon sekä VR:n konduktöörit myyvät lippuja ja suurimmilla asemilla on lipunmyynti/infotiski.


Ja onkin erittäin sotkuinen tilanne, että VR hoitaa merkittävän osan HSL:lle kuuluvan palvelun informoinnista. Se vähentää sen viestinnän integraatiota. Ei Nobinakaan hoida HSL:n informaatiotarjontaa ollenkaan.




> Muuttaa sinänsä, että olisi aikamoinen sotku tehdä metro, ja vieläpä ehkä automaattisena, kuntaan, joka on ilmaissut eriävän mielipiteensä HSL:n yhtenäisestä kuntien maksupolitiikasta.


Siis nyt luulet, että ehdotin lähijunien automatisointia? ? x 27! Yhden metrolinjan automatisointi ei mitenkään vähennä brändin integraatiota. Ei Helsingissä niin kuin se ei ole vähentänyt Pariisissakaan.



> Uusi brändi? HSL:lä on jo lähijunabrändi, ei tarvita uutta.


Noin yhdeksännen kerran: se ei ole HSL:n brändi, se on VR:n ja se yhdistää tällä hetkellä VR:n ja HSL:n aivan erilaisia tuotteita.




> Mutta jos lähijuna olisikin Metro,  tai toisin päin, tarvittaisiin silti oma brändinsä HZRTYEUS-junille, joilla voi matkustaa HSL:n lipilla.


Ensinnäkin vähennä tuosta E-juna, koska se on vain nyt ongelma ja toivottavasti tulevaisuudessa mahdollisimman vähän aikaa. RHZSU-junat sopivat ihan hyvin siihen taajamajuna-brändiin. Niissä voi jatkossakin matkustaa HSL:n lipuilla samoin kuin nyt ja ne saavat olla VR:n täysin hoitamaa liikennettä.




> Miten pääset lopputulokseen, että brändejä on yksi vähemmän,kuin nyt?


Olennaista ei ole edes brändien määrä, vaan se että vahvat brändit vahvistavat toisiaan. Lähijuna-brändi saa vaikka jatkaa elämäänsäkin. Siitä ei ole mitään haittaa sinänsä. Haitta on se, jos merkittävä osa HSL:n palvelutarjonnasta kuuluu sinne ja jos on olemassa sen kanssa kilpaileva metro-brändi. Kyllä, se on brändinä kilpaileva, vaikka se kuuluukin saman katon alle. Samanlaisten tuotteiden tulee kuulua samaan brändiin. Se on ollut koko ydin kaikessa kirjoittamassani. Jos meillä on sen lisäksi erilaisia tuotteita eri brändeissä, se ei haittaa mitään.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 19:33 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 19:21 ----------




> Hmph. Minä sanoin, että jos palvelupisteet ovat olennaista, niitä voi perustaa lisää. En halunnut niitä, vaan sinä halusit (tai siis halusit niiden palvelua, mikä on sama asia kuin haluta niitä lisää). Mutta todellakaan liikennejärjestelmän viestintä ei voi perustua siihen, että jokaisen tulee mennä palvelupisteeltä kysymään miten homma pelaa. Palvelupiste on viimeinen oljenkorsi.


Tai jos nyt korjataan, taisin itsekin sanoa, että niitä palvelupisteitä tulisi olla. Ja kyllä se lopulta niin on. Mutta se ei silti tarkoita, etteikö kaikessa viestinnässä tulisi aina pyrkiä minimoimaan palvelupisteiden tarve. Palvelupisteen tarve tarkoittaa, että viestintä on epäonnistunut ja asiakas on ollut epätietoinen.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Tämä kysymys on joka tapauksessa lillukanvarsi, kun kysymys on siitä, että meillä Helsingissä on kaksi hyvin samanlaista raskaan raideliikenteen verkostoa ja joita tulisi viestinnässä korostaa samanlaisiksi. Siihen nähden on hyvin, hyvin toissijaista, vertautuuko kumpikaan niistä ulkomaisiin Undergroundeihin, S-Bahneihin, U-Bahneihin, Subwayhin tai vaikka Stadtbahneihin.


Samaa mieltä tästä. Ja olkoon brändäyksestä (tai brändin sisällöstä) sinänsä mitä tahansa mieltä, on vain rationaalista esittää eri liikennevälineitä yhdessä kartassa.




> Olennaista on myös huomata ero, että kun puhutaan U-Bahnista, Undergroundista tai Tunnelbanasta, sen nimellä on myös kirjaimellinen merkitys "maanalainen". Metro-nimi taas ei merkitse tätä ja yleisesti ottaen on hyvin väljä kirjaimellisen merkinnän suhteen. Jos se jotain kirjaimellisesti merkitsee, niin juurikin koko metropolialueen kattavaa järjestelmää.


Tuota... Pointti on hyvä, mutta metropolitan (vrt. Lontoo) tai métropolitain (vrt. Pariisi) ei sinänsä tarkoita jotain mikä kattaa koko metropoliksen vaan jotain mikä yksinkertaisesti sijaitsee sellaisessa. Siis kaupunkirata tai kaupunkirautatie. Etymologisesti metropolis tarkoittaa äitikaupunkia, vähän siis kuin "kaikkien kaupunkien äiti", lainaten Saddam-tyyliä.  :Wink:    Piti oikein tarkistaa tämä etymologia jotten puhu vahingossa puppua. Se on kr. meter = äiti + polis = kaupunki. Huomattakoon että kaikki "metrot" eivät ole samankantaisia, esim. metronomi: kr. metron = mitta + nomos = laki.

----------


## hezec

> Lähijunille? Nyt et selventänyt, mille lähijunille. Kaikilleko? Mites K ja T? Entäs E? Mitäs ne ovat, metroja vai junia? Mikä metro menisi Matinkylästä tulevaisuudessa Östersundomiin pysähtymättä väliasemilla?


Ideaalitilanteessa, joka toivottavasti toteutuu tulevaisuudessa, niille HSL:n tilaamille linjoille, jotka kulkevat osastoimattomalla matalalattiakalustolla kaupunkiradoilla pysähtyen kaikilla asemilla. Siis Keskusta - Kauklahti / Lentoasema / Kerava ( / Kirkkonummi / Hista / Nikkilä / ...). Vieressä tai vaikka samaa raidetta voi kaikessa rauhassa suhata saman tai toisen operaattorin omia taajamajunia, ja jos lippuyhteistyöstä sovitaan, niin niillä voi matkustaakin. Minua ei kiinnosta, millä nimellä näitä junia kutsutaan, kunhan niiden asemilla on selvästi samantyyliset (vaikka tolppa olisikin vihreä eikä oranssi) opasteet, lippuautomaatit ja linjakartat kuin "oikeilla" metroasemillakin. Samaten junissa sisällä saisi olla sama informaatio tarjolla.

Nyt ensi alkuun linjat A, E, M ja I/K/N. Olennaista on näyttää, että ne ovat HSL:n liikennettä ja osa samaa verkkoa kuin metro. Hyvä alku olisi jo linjakartta, jossa ko. linjat on merkitty samanvahvuisilla viivoilla ja asemamerkeillä metron kanssa.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Etymologisesti metropolis tarkoittaa äitikaupunkia, vähän siis kuin "kaikkien kaupunkien äiti", lainaten Saddam-tyyliä.    Piti oikein tarkistaa tämä etymologia jotten puhu vahingossa puppua. Se on kr. meter = äiti + polis = kaupunki.


Taustalla on antiikin kreikan historia, missä kreikan kaupunkivaltiot perustivat uusia kaupunkeja esimerkiksi Sisiliaan. Nämä olivat tytärkaupunkeja (ja tämä sana on yhäkin ymmärrettävää nykysuomea), joten siirtokunnan perustanut kaupunki oli äitikaupunki. Eli näin esimerkiksi Ateena ja Korintti olivat metropoleja. Sana on sitten yleistynyt kuvaamaan yleensä ei niinkään isoa kaupunkia, vaan (oman) kansainvälisen verkoston keskipisteessä olevaa kaupunkia. Sana metropoli siis kuvaa oikein hyvin Lontoota ja Pariisia, imperiumien pääkaupunkeja. Kannattaa muistaa, että sata vuotta sitten käytännössä koko eurooppalainen yläluokka ja osin keskiluokka oli saanut klassisen sivistyksen.

Tällä logiikalla muuten jos Hervanta on (vanhan) Tampereen tytärkaupunki, niin Tampere on metropoli!

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 20:57 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 20:42 ----------




> Kaupunkiratojen lähijunat ovat jo olennaiselta osin metron kanssa samalla tasolla. Ja loput osat tuleekin muuttaa. En nyt kuitenkaan heti keksi montakaan sellaista, A-junan vuoroväliä lukuun ottamatta. Se paranee kunhan kaupunkirata jatkuu.


Paraneekohan? Kaupunkirata haarautuu kahtia Huopalahdessa, mistä seuraa, että sekä Kehäradan että Espoon kaupunkiradan vuorovälit voivat olla vain puolet yhteisen osuuden vuorovälistä, joka puolestaan Pisaran takia tulee olemaan sama kuin Pääradan suuntaisen kaupunkiradan vuoroväli. Jos liikenne Espoon kaupunkiradalla on tiheää, niin Keravan kaupunkiradalla liikenne on herkästi ylimmitoitettua. Koko verkoston konfiguraatiossa on siis valuvika, jonka takia Rantaradan suunta tulee melkein väkisin huonosti palvelluksi. Ja sitten tilanne vasta hankala onkin, jos Klaukkalan suunnan rata toteutetaan.Saatamme nähdä niinkin irvokkaan tilanteen, että Espoon kaupunkiradalla vuoroväli on kaksikymmentä minuuttia ja Rantaradan paikallisjunilla noin viisitoista minuuttia. (tai näinhän asia jo nyt on...) Pitemmän päälle Espoon suunnan kaupunkirata täytynee potkaista pois kaupunkirataverkosta, joko ajamalla junat paikallisjunien kanssa rautatieasemalle tai tekemällä kokonaan uusi rata kaupunkiin. Jos jälkimmäisen saisi kytkettyä metroon, niin silloin saataisiin toinenkin valuvika korjattua: Espoon kaupunkirata yhdessä Länsimetron kanssa muodostaisivat tasapainossa olevan yhtä suuren matkustajavirran, kuin metrolla itäänpäin. Muutama ylimääräinen miljardi, kiitos.

(Eli tuo E-sotku on oikeastaan järjestelmätason ongelma)

----------


## Knightrider

> Mutta on olemassa enenevässä määrin lentoyhtiöitä, joilta ei saa.


Vapailla markkinoilla jokainen tehköön, kuin tahtokoon. HSL-joukkoliikenne ei kuitenkaan ole vapaata markkinaa, vaan kaikkien on tehtävä sopimus HSL:n kanssa, HSL:n ehdoin ja kaikki jl-matkustaminen tapahtuu pian HSL:n alla.



> Tlajunen voinee korjata, mutta olen melko varma, että ei. Kuljettaja on ainoassa oikeassa vastuussa junan liikkeellelähdöstä.


Vastuussa kyllä, mutta luottaa kondyktöörin antamaan signaaliin.



> Ja sitä paitsi vaikka asia olisikin noin, et vielä kertonut, miksi asia pitäisi olla niin. Miksi Malminkartanossa tarvitaan lähtöluvan antaja ja Myllypurossa ei?


Metrot ovat lyhyempiä - ja pian luultavimmin lyhentyvät entisestään. Taas juna-asemille mahtuisi nykyistä pitempiäkin yhdistelmiä.



> Ja jossakin tapauksessa siis ei? Kuten esimerkiksi Helsingissä voisi olla? Ja sitten: jos pendeltågit ja Arlanda Expressitkin lähtevät samasta tasosta kuin SJ:n kauko- ja lähijunat, miksei HSL:n metrojunatkin voisi? Missään ei ole olemassa Metrobrändin Sääntökirjaa, joka sanoisi ettei niin saa tehdä.


Huoh. No, ei kai kukaan kiellä, mutta saattaisipa sekoittaa turisteja.





> Hmph. Minä sanoin, että jos palvelupisteet ovat olennaista, niitä voi perustaa lisää. En halunnut niitä, vaan sinä halusit (tai siis halusit niiden palvelua, mikä on sama asia kuin haluta niitä lisää). Mutta todellakaan liikennejärjestelmän viestintä ei voi perustua siihen, että jokaisen tulee mennä palvelupisteeltä kysymään miten homma pelaa. Palvelupiste on viimeinen oljenkorsi.


Palvelupisteitä, oli sitten omia tilojaan tai kioskien yhteydessä, pitää aina olla, sillä painettua aikataulua tai linjakarttaa ei voi saada muutenkaan ennen matkustamista. Olen visioinut kylläkin automaateista, joista saisi ulos karttoja, vuorokausilippuja ja aikatauluja.





> No onko jokin este, miksei lähijunien lippua voi ostaa jo ennen laiturille menoa niin kuin metrossakin? Minusta olisi tästä brändikysymyksestä riippumatta hyvä asia, jos niin olisi.


Kaikilla, tai kovinkaan monella, asemalla ei ole lippuhallia. Lipun ostaminen pimeästä alikulkukäytävästä tai ulkoa säiden armoilla kuulostaa huonommalta idealta, kuin junaan päästyään. Aika kalliiksi alkaa brändisi tulemaan, jos vielä tähänkin pitää löytää ratkaisu. Ja laiturialueelle on rikollis(t)en helppo päästä, joten tämä ei poistaisi kuitenkaan tarkastuksen tarvetta.



> HRZ-linjat eivät edelleenkään kuulu HSL-metroon. Ne ovat edelleenkin osa sitä VR:n taajamajunabrändiä, joka on sotkettu tähän HSL-alueen metroon sen lähijuna-nimen alla. HRZ-junat eivät käytä näiden HSL-metrojen kanssa samoja laitureita.


Ei samoja laitureita, mutta vierekkäisiä laitureita ja raiteita kylläkin. Kyllä se sekottaa turhaan.




> Ja onkin erittäin sotkuinen tilanne, että VR hoitaa merkittävän osan HSL:lle kuuluvan palvelun informoinnista. Se vähentää sen viestinnän integraatiota. Ei Nobinakaan hoida HSL:n informaatiotarjontaa ollenkaan.


Tuskin HSL paremmin tietää, mitä radalla tapahtuu juuri tietyllä minuutilla. Luulen, että VR on nopeampi antamaan informaatiota matkustajille poikkeustilanteissa.




> Siis nyt luulet, että ehdotin lähijunien automatisointia? ? x 27! Yhden metrolinjan automatisointi ei mitenkään vähennä brändin integraatiota. Ei Helsingissä niin kuin se ei ole vähentänyt Pariisissakaan.


Pelkään, että se kuuluu pian metroomme. Eikä sen jälkeen pidä olla häpeäpilkkulinjoja ilman automaattia :Smile: 



> Noin yhdeksännen kerran: se ei ole HSL:n brändi, se on VR:n ja se yhdistää tällä hetkellä VR:n ja HSL:n aivan erilaisia tuotteita.


Se on molempien yhteinen brändi, mutta se näkyy HSL:n julisteissa ja sivuilla siinä, missä muutkin välineet. Yhtä HSL:n brändi, kuin "bussi" kuten on myös U-linjoja, jolla saa matkustaa HSL-alueella. Junaliikenteessä on vain onnistuttu saamaan ihmiset tajuamaan, että niillä VR:n taajamajunillakin saa matkustaa vapaasti ja systeemi pelaa. Yhteinen linjakartta on jo kaikilla lähijunilla, ja selkeä onkin - samoja reittejä kun kulkevat.




> Ensinnäkin vähennä tuosta E-juna, koska se on vain nyt ongelma ja toivottavasti tulevaisuudessa mahdollisimman vähän aikaa.


Jos matkustajat vieroitetaan lähijuna-brändistä ja HSL:n ei lähijuna enää kuuluisi, miten hyvin matkustajat tajuaisivat, ettei matkustajan kannalta ole mitään väliä, meneekö lähimetrolla vai taajamajunalla?

Ja ihan hyvin olen onnistunut E-junalla matkustamaan, vaikka se onkin mielestäsi ongelmallinen. Eikä ollut edes hankalaa! Toivonpahan vain, että tulevaisuudessakin mm. Kauniaisista pääsee Helsinkiin ilman, että pitää pysähdellä joka pysäkillä. Se olisi palvelukatoa.



> Olennaista ei ole edes brändien määrä, vaan se että vahvat brändit vahvistavat toisiaan. Lähijuna-brändi saa vaikka jatkaa elämäänsäkin. Siitä ei ole mitään haittaa sinänsä. Haitta on se, jos merkittävä osa HSL:n palvelutarjonnasta kuuluu sinne ja jos on olemassa sen kanssa kilpaileva metro-brändi. Kyllä, se on brändinä kilpaileva, vaikka se kuuluukin saman katon alle. Samanlaisten tuotteiden tulee kuulua samaan brändiin. Se on ollut koko ydin kaikessa kirjoittamassani. Jos meillä on sen lisäksi erilaisia tuotteita eri brändeissä, se ei haittaa mitään.


Mitä haittaa on matkustajille siitä, että HSL-lähimetrot kuuluvat lähijunabrändiin? Ihan konkreettisia esimerkkejä, kiitos.

 



> Ideaalitilanteessa, joka toivottavasti toteutuu tulevaisuudessa, niille HSL:n tilaamille linjoille, jotka kulkevat osastoimattomalla matalalattiakalustolla kaupunkiradoilla pysähtyen kaikilla asemilla. Siis Keskusta - Kauklahti / Lentoasema / Kerava ( / Kirkkonummi / Hista / Nikkilä / ...). Vieressä tai vaikka samaa raidetta voi kaikessa rauhassa suhata saman tai toisen operaattorin omia taajamajunia, ja jos lippuyhteistyöstä sovitaan, niin niillä voi matkustaakin. Minua ei kiinnosta, millä nimellä näitä junia kutsutaan, kunhan niiden asemilla on selvästi samantyyliset (vaikka tolppa olisikin vihreä eikä oranssi) opasteet, lippuautomaatit ja linjakartat kuin "oikeilla" metroasemillakin. Samaten junissa sisällä saisi olla sama informaatio tarjolla.
> 
> Nyt ensi alkuun linjat A, E, M ja I/K/N. Olennaista on näyttää, että ne ovat HSL:n liikennettä ja osa samaa verkkoa kuin metro. Hyvä alku olisi jo linjakartta, jossa ko. linjat on merkitty samanvahvuisilla viivoilla ja asemamerkeillä metron kanssa.


Ja taajamajunat eri karttaanko? Kun kulkevat ihan eri paikkoihin, Tikkurilaan ja Huopalahteen sun muihin maaseutuidylleihin? Metro menee minusta eri paikkoihin ja on enemmänkin linkitetty verkostoon bussilinjojen, kuin lähijunien kanssa.

Ja on asemilla jo nyt linjakartat, lippuautomaatit ja tarvittavat opasteet. Ja jos ei ole kaikilla, se voidaan hoitaa muutenkin kuin oransseilla junilla.




> (Eli tuo E-sotku on oikeastaan järjestelmätason ongelma)


Mikä on E-sotku? E-juna käyttää koko matkallaan Pasilasta länteen samoja raiteita ja jos se pitää luokitella, on se enemmänkin kaupunkien välinen yhteys, kuin metro. A pysähtyy kaikilla asemilla, E menee suoraan Espooseen pysähtyen vain suurilla Pasilan ja Huopalahden asemilla. E(/U/S) ja A yhdessä tarjoavat tarpeeksi kapasiteettia matkoille Helsingistä Espooseen ja toisinpäin. Tärkeintä on, että HSL-lipuilla saa matkustaa kaikilla lähi/taajamajunilla.

----------


## tlajunen

> Tlajunen voinee korjata, mutta olen melko varma, että ei. Kuljettaja on ainoassa oikeassa vastuussa junan liikkeellelähdöstä.


No, kuljettaja niitä kahvoja kääntelee, joten toki viime kädessä kuljettaja päättää liikkeellelähdöstä.

Viranomaisen säännöstö sanoo, että ennen matkustajapalvelullisen pysähdyksen jälkeistä liikkeellelähtöä pitää (muun muassa) saada junan konduktööriltä _valmis lähtöön -opaste_, mikäli junassa on konduktööri. Viranomainen ei siis edes vaadi, että junassa olisi konduktööriä lainkaan.

Säännöstö kuitenkin vaatii, että kuljettajalla tulee olla tieto junan lähtövalmiudesta. Ainakin toistaiseksi osa tästä tiedosta tulee konduktöörin ilmoituksen kautta, osa kuljettajan omien silmien havainnoimana ja osa teknisillä järjestelmillä (esim. ovivalo). Säännöstö ei suoraan määrittele, mitä vaaditaan tietoon junan lähtövalmiudesta. Pidän mahdollisena (mutten toivottavana), että konduktööri voitaisiin joissain tapauksissa korvata teknisillä ratkaisuilla (kamerajärjestelmät, ym.).

Eli, sekä kuljettaja että konduktööri ovat osaltaan vastuussa siitä, että juna ei lähde liikkeelle, mikäli se ei ole havaintojen mukaan valmis siihen. Lähtöpäätös on siis yhteinen.

(Termi _lähtölupa_ on sitten aivan eri juttu. Se on liikenteenohjauksen lupa kuljettajalle aloittaa junaliikennöinti tai joissain tapauksessa jatkaa sitä. Yleisimmin se tarvitaan vain junan lähtöpaikalla ja useimmiten se annetaan pääopastimen opasteella.)

----------


## 339-DF

Onko Sm5 teknisesti sellainen, että ilman konduktööriä pärjättäisiin tekemättä junaan muutoksia?

Jos pituus on ongelma, niin sovittakoon, että kahden yksikön Sm5:ia saa liikennöidä ilman ja kolmesta alkaen pitää olla konduktööri. Tai jotain.

----------


## hezec

> Ja taajamajunat eri karttaanko? Kun kulkevat ihan eri paikkoihin, Tikkurilaan ja Huopalahteen sun muihin maaseutuidylleihin?


Saa olla samassa kartassa, mutta vieressä erillään. On niillä harvempi vuorovälikin (noh, paitsi E-junaan verrattuna, mutta se muuttunee), ja se ei muutu miksikään ilman Lentorataa tai muuta vastaavaa megainvestointia.




> Metro menee minusta eri paikkoihin ja on enemmänkin linkitetty verkostoon bussilinjojen, kuin lähijunien kanssa.


Eri paikkoihin kyllä, mutta suunnilleen samanlaiselle etäisyydelle (etenkin jos Östersundomin jatke toteutuu) ja suunnilleen vastaavalla nopeudella. Ja tietysti bussit ovat osa samaa verkkoa, runkobussit varsinkin. Mutta selkeyden nimissä ihan kaikki ei mahdu yhteen karttaan, ainakaan junan oven yläpuolella.




> Ja on asemilla jo nyt linjakartat, lippuautomaatit ja tarvittavat opasteet. Ja jos ei ole kaikilla, se voidaan hoitaa muutenkin kuin oransseilla junilla.


En minä oransseista junista puhunutkaan (vaikka se olisi kyllä seuraava kehitysaskel). Useimmilla asemilla ei valitettavasti ole automaatteja. Linjakartta voi olla, mutta esimerkiksi Pukinmäessä se on niinkin uusi kuin vuodelta 2005. Ei siinä kyllä mitään, yhtä huonosti junarata erottuu tämänvuotisessakin kartassa. Mitä opasteisiin tulee, jossain on mitäänsanomaton sininen kyltti, jossa lukee "Liik enne vira sto | Rautatieasema | Järnvägsstation". Metroasemilla mainostetaan sentään oransseilla opasteilla HSL:ää ja Metroa HKL:n lisäksi.

Lähijunat ja metro palvelevat HSL-alueella niin samaa tarkoitusta, että miksi ihmeessä niitä ei voisi esittää ihmisille samanarvoisina?

----------


## ultrix

Aloitetaanpa vastailu kommentteihin ensimmäiseltä sivulta alkaen.  :Wink: 




> Lähijunien nykyinen linjatunnuskäytäntö on OK, mutta M-tunnus pitää saada vaihdettua johonkin muuhun, koska muuten on vaara että sitä luullaan metroksi. Varsinkin sitten kun Kehärata on käytössä ja useat sen asemat ovat tunnelissa. Kehäradan junan tunnus voisi olla vaikka   O, sehän kuvaa itse asiassa kehää. Itäinen ja läntinen haara voisi olla Oe ja Ow. 
> 
> Vain yöaikaan kulkevat lähijunalinjat L ja T voitaisiin korvata jatkamalla linjakartalla A ja N junien viivoja katkoviivalla yöliikenteen pääteasemilleen.


Minusta lähijunalinjojen merkitseminen satunnaisilla kirjaimilla on aikansa elänyt meemi. Loogisempaa olisi käyttää tunnuskirjain+numero-tyyliä, oli se sitten M1, M2 tai L1, L2 tai mitä ikinä.




> Sitten ehdotan että Karjaan, Riihimäen ja Lahden junat alkaisivat käyttää etuliitettä R (="Regional" ) kaikki. Eli RY, RR, RH ja RZ. Ne voidaan toki näyttää samalla linjakartalla HSL:n junien kanssa mutta hieman haalennetulla värisävyllä että matkustajat ymmärtävät että ovat heiman pidempimatkalaisille tarkoitettuja junia, ja että niiden lähtölaiturit poikkeavat kaupunkiradan junista.


Ditto, mieluummin R1, R2, R3, hitaammalle palvelulle esim. H1, H2, H3




> Siinä on vain se ero, että sana "metropoli" on suomen kieleen otettu lainasana. Stadt, schnell ja bahn eivät ole. InterCity ei toki ole edes lainasana, mutta universaalisti ymmärrettävämpi. Saksan kieli ei Suomessa (eikä Suomessa käyvillä turisteilla) ole yhtään niin laajasti hallussa kuin englanti, ja S-bahn rajautuu vain saksankielisiin maihin (ja varioituna Tanskaan). InterCityssä on myös se ero, että se on tuotenimi, ei järjestelmän nimi, joka nimeäisi myös asemia.


"Stadibaana"  :Laughing: 




> Yhtä mieltä olen siitä, että nimi tarvittaisiin. Mutta ainoa oikea nimi on "metro", Helsingin ainoa kunnolla etabloitu raskaan raideliikenteen brändinimi. Sana "rautatieasema" voitaisiin varata eksklusiivisesti kaukoliikenteen asemien käyttöön. Jos asemalta kulkee vain lähijunia ja se on HSL-alueella, se on metroasema.


Paitsi että taajamajunaliikenne ja muu kuin kaupunkirataliikenne tulee jatkossakin olemaan nimenomaan rautatieasemilla palveltua liikennettä. Huopalahden ja Hiekkaharjun välisellä radalla metroasema on toki oikea nimitys, mutta historiallisesti jokseenkin kontrafaktuaalista lähteä jotain Huopalahtea nimittämään metroasemaksi.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 1:21 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 1:08 ----------




> Sama ongelma on myös H-junan kohdalla. Tunnus H kun on käytössä yhden lähijunalinjan tunnuksena sekä taajamajunien tunnuksena. Ja esim. Riihimäeltä kun lähtee molempia H-tunnuksellisia junia samalta asemalta, on erehtymisen riski olemassa. Tämän vuoksi H-junan voisi muuttaa G:ksi.
> 
> Ja itse viestiketjun aiheeseen liittyen, kaikilla lähijunilla tulisi olla sama tunnuskirjain tai -teksti (mikä se ikinä onkaan) siitäkin huolimatta, että osa junista menee HSL-alueen ulkopuolelle. HSL-alue voidaan rajata karttaan paksulla viivalla, kuten nykyään VR:n lippuvyöhykekartassa. Lisäksi HSL-alueen loppuminen voitaisiin kuuluttaa (ja näyttää infotaululla) lähijunissa viimeisen HSL-alueella olevan aseman kuulutuksen yhteydessä. "Seuraavana Kerava, joka on viimeinen HSL:n lippualueen asema. Nästa Kervo, som är den sista station i HRT:s biljettområde."





> Pitäisikö lähijunat jakaa kolmeen eri luokkaan, vaikka nykyinen systeemi ei ole epäselvä? En käsitä, miten se edes selventyisi.


Pitäisi. Kaupunkirataliikenne ("stadibaana"/metro) on eri asia kuin Kirkkonummen juna, ja toisaalta Y/R/H/Z on eri asia kuin kumpikaan näistä, puhdas taajamajuna. Keravan suunnalla ei ole tällä hetkellä Kirkkiksen tapaista välimallin junaa, mutta jos sellainen olisi, se pysähtyisi Hki, Pasila, Malmi, Tikkurila ja kaikki asemat siitä landelle päin liikennöiden 20-30 min vuorovälillä.

Yksi, mitä tässä keskustelussa ei ole huomioitu on, millä Tampereen ja Turun lähijunat brändätään. Olisi hyvä, jos koko maassa olisi yksi yhteinen brändi samantyyppiselle liikenteelle seudusta riippumatta. Turun lähijuna tulee tosin olemaan luonteeltaan lähinnä yhdistelmä H- ja S-junatyyppejä, Tampereen lähijuna 2030-tilanteessa joko H- tai S-junan tyyppistä liikennettä  tai sekä että riippuen investoinneista ja painotuksesta.




> Viimeistään kun Kehärata otetaan käyttöön pitäisi linjakartat yhdistää. Kehärata tuo lähijunille kokonaan uuden matkustajakategorian, nimittäin ne jotka saapuvat lentäen Helsinkiin ja jotka tuntevat kaupunkia huonosti tai ei ollenkaan. Heille olisi tarpeen näyttää yhdellä ja samalla kartalla millainen nopea raideliikenneverkko Helsingin seudulla kokonaisuudessaaan on. Karttaan pitäisi lisätä myös Jokeri vaikka se on "bussimetro". Sillä ja lähijunilla ja metrolla on jo useita vaihtoasemia. Lisäksi länsimetron valmistuminen mahdollistaa nopean raideliikenneyhteyden lentokentältä Otaniemeen joka tulee varmaan olemaan ahkerassa käytössä. En ymmärrä miksi eivät voisi olla samalla kartalla?


Nimenomaan. Riippumatta siitä, yhdistetäänkö brändit tai ei. Ensimmäisen version voisi tuottaa asemille jo ennen Kehärataa, mutta viimeistään Kehäradan ja Länsimetron myötä raideliikennekukkanen on niin nätti, että sitä kehtaa näyttää yhdellä kartalla kahden erillisen kaavion sijaan.

----------


## Knightrider

> Onko Sm5 teknisesti sellainen, että ilman konduktööriä pärjättäisiin tekemättä junaan muutoksia?
> 
> Jos pituus on ongelma, niin sovittakoon, että kahden yksikön Sm5:ia saa liikennöidä ilman ja kolmesta alkaen pitää olla konduktööri. Tai jotain.


"Lippuja myydään vain vähintään kolmen yksikön junissa. Tämä ei koske M100- ja 200-malleja." Ei ole selkeää, ei säästä paljoa. Ja olisi sekin järjetöntä, että konnarit asemien välillä seisovat kuin patsaat eivätkä myy lippuja.




> (noh, paitsi E-junaan verrattuna, mutta se muuttunee)


Projekti ei ole pian valmis, kun se on vielä lapsenkegissä. Lisäksi E-junan palvelua pitäisi jatkaa Espoon kaupunkiradan jälkeenkin, emmehän halua sentään huonontaa palvelua niinkin suurilta asemilta kuin Espoon keskus ja Leppävaara Helsinkiin, matkaavien osalta. E voisi auttaa myös Espoon keskuksen ja Leppävaaran väliä suhaavia, ohittamalla myös Espoossa kaikki väliasemat, kun se kerta kaukoraiteilla kulkee eikä kaupunkiradalle mahdu, ainakaan minun laskujeni mukaan. Lisäksi asemien ohittelu nopeuttaisi kaukoradan junaliikenteen minimietenemiskeskinopeutta. A taas pysähtyisi toki yksinkertaisesti kaikilla asemilla.




> Eri paikkoihin kyllä, mutta suunnilleen samanlaiselle etäisyydelle (etenkin jos Östersundomin jatke toteutuu) ja suunnilleen vastaavalla nopeudella. Ja tietysti bussit ovat osa samaa verkkoa, runkobussit varsinkin. Mutta selkeyden nimissä ihan kaikki ei mahdu yhteen karttaan, ainakaan junan oven yläpuolella.


 Ei yhtenäinen karttakaan vaadi yhtenäistä brändiä. Metro on niin erilainen, ettei sitä voi kutsua lähijunaksi tai toisinpäin. Jos runkobussitkin tulevat karttaan, niin ei se sitten vain ole metrokartta, vaan se on runkolinjakartta. Ehkäpä tämän metromuunnoksen sijaan matkustajia informoitaisiin siitä, mikä on runkolinja?




> En minä oransseista junista puhunutkaan (vaikka se olisi kyllä seuraava kehitysaskel). Useimmilla asemilla ei valitettavasti ole automaatteja. Linjakartta voi olla, mutta esimerkiksi Pukinmäessä se on niinkin uusi kuin vuodelta 2005. Ei siinä kyllä mitään, yhtä huonosti junarata erottuu tämänvuotisessakin kartassa. Mitä opasteisiin tulee, jossain on mitäänsanomaton sininen kyltti, jossa lukee "Liik enne vira sto | Rautatieasema | Järnvägsstation". Metroasemilla mainostetaan sentään oransseilla opasteilla HSL:ää ja Metroa HKL:n lisäksi.


Sekö, että juna-asemilla mainostetaan oransseilla opasteilla HSL:ää ja jotain junaoperaattoria, on se, mitä haet? Mitä kaikki tämä auttaa matkustajaa? Menee vain sekavammaksi, kun metrolla ei olekaan se tuttu poikittainen reitti ja yksi operaattori ja ei pysähdykään kaikilla asemilla. Miksei vain lätkitä HSL-logoja ympäri Helsingin seudun asemia, ja julisteita informoimaan reiteistä ja matkustamisesta junissa? Ja pidetä tietty minimipalvelutaso kaikilla HSL-juna-asemilla? Ei ole järkeä jakaa junia kahdeksi eri ryhmäksi vain vuorovälin mukaan. Ei se metrobrändi ole helpoin tapa korostaa HSL:ää asemilla tai tuo parasta informaatiota mistään. Metrotasoinen on eri asia, kuin maalata lähijunia oranssiksi ja väitetä niitä metroiksi. 

Kyllä rautatieasemalta on päästävä junaankin, oli se sitten todellisuudessa metromainen HSL:n kilpailuttama juna tai ei, ja on saatava junasta lippu. Niin on ollut aina. Lisäksi pitäisi sitten varoa laiturille astumista, kun saattaa jotakuta junaan? Kaiken tämän näette palveluna? Voin jo kuvitella otsikot kaikesta siitä, mikä Länsimetro- ja automatisointiprojekteissa menee pieleen ja sitten se heijastuu juniinkin, vaikka ne ovat täysin eri rataverkolla. Lisäksi "metrobrändin" alla liikennöinnissä on muitakin turhia kustannuksia, kuten eristämisprosessi, jossa matkustaja kävelytetään toiseen päähän asemaa, jotta hän joutuu käyttämään alikulkua, eikä tuttua lautaa päästäkseen radan toiselle puolelle. Kyllähän ihmiset osaavat ylittää tienkin, eikä voida väittää, että kaupunkiradoilla ajelisi suurnopeusjunia. Lisäksi junan kuulee aikaisemmin, kuin auton sekä onhan niissä ylityspaikoissakin ihan varoituslaitteisto. Yksinkertaisten ylityspaikkojen poistaminen eri riitä, tarvitaan myös laituriovet. Junien allehan jää joskus ihminen!



> Lähijunat ja metro palvelevat HSL-alueella niin samaa tarkoitusta, että miksi ihmeessä niitä ei voisi esittää ihmisille samanarvoisina?


Kaupunkibussit ja raitiovaunuthan palvelevat HSL-alueella niin samaa tarkoitusta, että miksi ihmeessä niitä ei voisi esittää ihmisille samanarvoisina?

Miten sitten metro ja lähijuna ovat eriarvoisia? Onko lähijunissa pakko ostaa VR:n kalliimpi lippu? Ei, jos ostat junasta niin tarjoavat sinulle HSL-lippua, ja maksaa voi ihan matkakortilla. Lähijuna tarjoaa myös palvelua pikkuseisakkeille, joille ei tarvita sitä palvelutasoa mitä metroasemilla on.

----------


## ultrix

> _Numerointi_ olisi sinällään selkeä ja joustava tapa, mutta mahdolliset linjastomuutokset voisivat luoda epäjohdonmukaisuutta. Esimerkiksi jos Espoon kaupunkirata rakennetaan ja nykyiset A- ja E-junat yhdistetään, yksi numero voi hävitä välistä kokonaan.


Entä sitten? Voi sen numeroinnin tehdä myös idästä länteen: jos kaikki ovat M-linjoja, niin M1 Vuosaareen, M2 Mellunmäkeen, M3 Keravalle, M4 Tikkurilan kautta Lentoasemalle, M5 Martsarin kautta Lentoasemalle ja M6 Lepuskiin. M7  tai M66 voi olla E-junan tilapäinen nimi, joka katoaa, kun M6 jatketaan Espooseen/Kauklahteen. 




> Sekä että. Mutta HSL ei tarvitse kahta erinimistä ja -näköistä mutta muuten täysin samanlaista metrotuotetta. Jos tuote kaikilta olennaisilta osiin on samanlainen, sen tulee olla samanniminenkin. Silloin metro-brändi pääsee vahvistamaan myös tätä toista metrotuotetta. Ja jollei lähijunien laatutaso kaikilta osin vastaa metroa, sekin tulee pikimmiten korjata.


Tuotteilla on tällä hetkellä jonkinasteisia eroja, kuten kalusto ja sen väri, asemien kalustus ja opastus sekä rahastuskäyttäytyminen (lähijunassa ei ole pakollisia lippuhalleja). Niin kauan, kuin nämä poikkeavat toisistaan, ne on syytä pitää erillisinä brändeinä  toki toisiaan lähentäen, kunnes ovat yhtä. Tosin pakollisia lippuhalleja en lähijuna-asemille halua, koska ne rahat voi käyttää paremmin esim. raitiotierakentamiseen tai tiheämpään liikennöintiin.




> Kaupunkirataliikenne toki on luonteeltaan metromaista, mutta mielestäni on parempi, että R, H, Z ja rantaradan junat täydentävät kaupunkirataliikennettä, jolloin on luonnollista, ettei niitä eriytetä toisistaan. Joku mainitsi joskus ihmetelleensä sitä, että miksi VR:n vyöhykelipuilla voi matkustaa K, N ja I junissa, Ensinnäkin Kerava ei ole edelleenkään HSL:n täysjäsen, jolloin junaliikenne on edelleen VR:n monopolialuetta, mutta HSL on sopinut lippuyhteistyöstä VR:n kanssa, samoin pääradalla voi matkustaa Keravan ja Helsingin välillä HSL:n lipuilla linjoilla R, H ja Z, vaikka ne ovatkin VR:n liikennettä, ja HSL maksaakin VR:lle korvausta menetetyistä lipputuloista.   
> Olisiko sitten parempi, että kaupunkiradoilla voisi matkustaa vain HSL:n lipuilla, ja pidemmän matkan lähijunissa kelpaisi vain VR:n liput? Palvelutaso tässä kärsisi.


Täydentää toki, mutta periaatteessa myös kaukojunat täydentävät  niissä tosin HSL-liput eivät käy. Minusta olisi parempi, että myös niissä kävisivät HSL-liput.

Mihin perustuu väitteesi, ettei Kerava olisi "HSL:n täysjäsen"? Helsingin Seudun Liikenne-kuntayhtymässä on kuusi perustajajäsentä, joista yksi on Keravan kaupunki.




> Metro: Mielestäni metro on nopeasti kiihtyvä, tiheään kulkeva, joka asemalla (useimmiten) pysähtyvä kevyt rakenteinen juna joka kulkee *omalla täysin eristetyllä* radallaan.
> Lähijuna: Hitaasti kiihtyvä, raskarakenteinen, ruuhka ajan ulkopuolella harvaan kulkeva juna joka ei pysähdy kaikilla asemilla. Juna käyttää samaa rataverkkoa kuin nopeat kaukojunat ja antaa niille tietä tarvittaessa.


Tämä vahvistaa Elmon propagoimaa jakoa lähijuniin ja metroihin. Ainakin A-, M-, I- ja N-junat täyttävät metromäärittelysi ehdot, K on toki skipstop, mutta niin on moni NYC Subway:nkin linja. Suomeksi puhutaan New Yorkin metrosta.




> Metrossa se hoidetaan vartijoilla, kuten järjestyksen ylläpito kuuluukin. Konduktööri on vain sivutoiminen järjestyksen ylläpitäjä eikä sitä paitsi voi toimia kuin lipunmyyntiosastossa. Ja jos kerran konnari pitää järjestystä yllä, miksi sitten siitä huolimatta junissa ja asemilla näkyy vartijoita?


Hyvä kysymys. Puhtaasti oikeusturva- ja asjallisuussyistä haluaisin, että junissa järjestystä pitäisi järjestyksenvalvoja-, junaturvallisuus- ja lipuntarkastuskoulutetut HSL:n henkilökuntaan kuuluvat viranhaltijat, joiden virkanimike olisi _konduktööri_ ja toimivalta perinteiseen tapaan sama kuin poliisilla, mutta rajoittunut HSL:n hallinnoimiin alueisiin. Virkapukuna luonnollisesti hiivatillisuusehdot täyttävä uniformu virkalakkeineen ja natsoineen, joka kuitenkin toimisi myös tositilanteessa. Tässäkin kyseessä on brändinhallinta, halutaanko levottomuuden tunnetta lietsovia pelottavia kaljupäisiä, maihareilla ja teleskooppipampuilla brassailevia fäpsistevareita (kärjistetysti), vaiko reinikaismaisia rennon isällisiä poliisihahmoja tai larinylundmaisia ( :Wink: ) letkeitä ja asiakaspalveluorientoituneita konnareita. Rekrytoinnissa voisi panostaa molempiin arkkityyppeihin (Reinikais-poliisi, Lari-konnari) ja nämä voisivat muodostaa työpareja, joista toinen keskittyy kuulutuksiin ja asiakaspalveluun, kun toinen painottaisi järjestyksenpitoa, toimien saumattomana tiiminä kriisitilanteissa.





> Monet metronkäyttäjät eivät osaa mieltää lähijunia samaksi palveluksi. Vaikka tämä onkin vain anekdootti, itähelsinkiläissyntyinen kollegani kertoi yllättyneensä esimerkiksi, miten lähellä Leppävaara olikin ja miten ei ole osannut lähijunia käyttää ja mieltää niitä samanlaiseksi palveluksi kuin metroa.


Aika yllättävää! Ulkopaikkakuntalaisena mulle Helsingin metro taas oli myöhäisteiniksi asti ihan vieras, maaginen maahisten valtakunta, joka vie Syvään Itään, mutta matkustettuani sillä ensi kertaa varhaislapsuuden jälkeen koin sen hyvin samanlaisena Itä-Helsingissä kuin lähijunan, mutta kuitenkin tietyllä tapaa erilaiselta (kalusto, brändi ja niihin liittyvä aistimaailma). 

Kun Tampereelle on puhuttu lähijunaa, on eri selvityksissä suunniteltu ihan erilaisia lähijunia. Mulle lähijuna on ollut aina Helsingistä Leppävaaraan tai Tikkurilaan kulkeva punakeltainen Sm1/2, joka pysähtyy joka asemalla parin kilometrin välein, ja että sellainen pitää tulla Tampereellekin viimeistään vuonna 2000 ( :Razz: ) keväällä 1988 lakkautettujen asemien liikennettä palauttamaan. Muun muassa siksi on ollut järkyttävää nähdä Tampereen lähijunaselvityksissä karttoja, joissa pysähdysten väli on ollut keskimäärin jotain 10 km luokkaa, sehän on taajamajuna eikä palvele mua mitenkään!

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 1:59 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 1:50 ----------




> Syy on se, että "metro" on HSL:n brändeistä kaikkein voimakkaimmin hyvään ja säännölliseen laatuun yhdistettävä. Nimeen "lähijuna" ei yhdisty samoja laatukriteerejä, ja sitä ei tule siltikään käyttää, koska se yhdistää ne täysin metron kanssa yhtenevät junat täysin niistä poikkeavaan Regional Express -palveluun. Ja koska se nimi yhdistyy VR:ään, joka on kaukoliikenneyhtiö, ei HSL:n palveluntuottaja. HSL:n palvelulla tulee olla HSL:n brändinimi.


Koska oman kaupungin lehmä ojassa, olisin erittäin tyytyväinen M-metron sisarbrändistä L-lähijunasta (lokaltåg, local train), jonka funktio olisi sama kuin oranssilla Metrolla ja joka näkyisi samalla kartalla metron kanssa. L viestisi hyvän palvelutason lähiliikenteestä, joka olisi parhaimmillaan metromaista ja huonoimmillankin 30 min vuorovälillä, mutta aina kiinteästi osa integroitua joukkoliikennejärjestelmää tietyllä palvelulupauksella (Sm-kalusto, korkeat laiturit, kalusto esteetöntä ruuhkavuoroja lukuunottamatta, kahden linjan yhteisen osuuden palvelutaso ruuhka-aikaan 5 min, muulloin 10 min). Vrt. T-bana ja J-bana, U-Bahn ja S-Bahn, Metro ja S-tog, Métro ja RER Ja kun L olisi etabloitu Helsinkiin, sitä brändiä voisi levittää myös täällä Tampereella ensi vuosikymmenellä, kun Nokialle pääsee vartin välein sekä Lempäälään ja Suinulaan puolen tunnin välein.  :Wink: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 2:32 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 1:59 ----------




> Enkä nyt tiedä, onko kovin relevanttia vertailla yli 40 vuotta vanhaa, käytöstä poistuvaa junaa 30 vuotta vanhaan metrojunaan. Kun Sm1:den valmistusaikana ei ollut tarkoitus niillä metromaista liikennettä ajaa. Mutta hyvin ne näyttävät silti sihen pystyvän. Martinlaakson ratahan piti jo alusta alkaen rakentaa metroradaksi, mutta siitä tulikin VR:n metro. Sm2:det varmaankin olisi voinut rakentaa metromaisemmaksi, jos olisi ollut tarvetta. Mutta ilmeisesti todettiin suorituskyvyn riittävän ihan hyvin tuohon 1975 avattuun Helsingin ensimmäiseen metrolinjaan.



Sinänsä hätkähdyttävää, että erityisesti Sm1- mutta myös toki Sm2-junat muistuttavat melkeinpä enemmän sterotyyppisiä metrojunia kuin mitkään muut sähköjunat Suomessa. Mm. Tukholman, Oslon, Berliinin ja NYC:n vanhat metrojunat ovat keulastaan samankaltaisia tylppänokkia kuin Samit.




> ...mutta jos minulta kysytään hyvää aikarajaa sille, milloin lähijuna-nimikkeestä tulisi luopua ja siirtyä yhteen metrobrändiin, se on kaikkein selkeintä tehdä lähijunaliikenteen kilpailutuksen alkaessa. Siinä voidaan myös kilpailutuksen ehtoihin mahdollisimman tarkkaan määrittää, mitä se metron brändi edellyttää. Se on selvää, että siinä vaiheessa VR:n lähijuna-brändistä tule luopua. Kysymys on vain, otetaanko sen tilalle jokin uusi nimi vai luopuuko VR lähijuna-nimikkeestä kaikkialla muualla, vai otetaanko käyttöön yksi metro-brändi HSL:n raskaalle raideliikenteelle.


Brändiuudistukselle on muutama hyvä hetki:
2014: Kehäradan valmistuminen. Kilometrikaupalla uutta tunnelirataa valmistuu, jossa ajetaan yksinomaan Sm5-junilla metromaista lähiliikennettä. Helsingin päässä tosin saavutaan 19-raiteiselle ratapihalle, jossa on kaikki junat Moskovan yöpikajunaa myöten, mutta ei ratikoita eikä rannikkoa myötäileviä tunnelijunia.
2018: Kilpailutettu lähijunaliikenne alkaa. VR:n rooli kaupunkirataliikenteessä pienenee statistiksi tai olemattomaksi.
2020-luku tai myöhemmin: PISARA tai vastaava järjestely Helsingin päässä toteutuu, jossa kaupunkiratojen junat saapuvat Helsingissä johonkin enemmän metromaisemmaksi miellettävälle liikennepaikalle kuin Helsinki C.




> Miten haluat tätä muuttaa? Kaikilla lähijunilla saa HSL-alueella matkustaa HSL-lipuilla, thats it. Kaukojunat ja lähijunat ovat aivan eri tuote..


Miksei kaukojunissa saa matkustaa HSL-lipuilla? Kysyn vakavissani. Merkittävä osa Turun suunnasta tulijoista jää pois jo Espoossa, samaten pohjoisesta tulevista moni jo Tiksissä, eikä käytännössä ketään tule tilalle.




> Metrot pysähtyvät kerran suuntaansa VR:n rataverkon läheisyydessä. Lähijunat kulkevat VR:n radalla


Höpsis, sillä rataverkko on valtion omistama ja Liikenneviraston hallinnoima.




> molempien reitit saa VR:n sivuilta, kuten jotkut ovat tottuneet rautatieasemalta toiselle päästäkseen.


Helsingin lähijuna-aikataulut saa myös DB:n sivuilta, kuten myös kaukojuna-aikataulut.




> Millä tavalla? Jos nykyiset suunnitelmat tulevat voimaan, Helsingin metro on.. (kirjoitin tämän jo mutta kokeillaas uudestaan)joka asemalla pysähtyvähidas: 35-40 kmh keskinopeus. Nopeutta ei voida kasvattaa, koska katso kohta 1suurimmaksi osin laituriovin varustettumaan alla, sillalla tai kuopassa pysähtyvä, ei koskaan maan tasallaeritasoinen kaikilta radanylitysratkaisuiltaanlippuportteja harkitaanei konduktööriä, ei ole koskaan ollutkaantyyppistä liikennöintiä. Mikä tässä on (lähi)junamaista?


Kohdat 1 ja 2 ovat oleellisia sekä metrossa että metromaisessa kaupunkijunaliikenteessä. Laituriovet, asemien fyysinen sijainti, eritasot, lippuportit ja konduktöörit ovat toissijaisia, teknisluonteisia kysymyksiä.




> No ei se maalainen tule kaupunkiin lähijunallakaan. Niillä rautatieasemilla, joissa kaukojunista voi vaihtaa HSL:n lähijunametroon, tulisikin olla HSL:n palvelupiste, jollei vielä ole. Niitä on päärautatieaseman lisäksi viisi, jos Kerava lasketaan mukaan.


Tai edes joku miehitetty palvelupiste, jotta odotushuone on avoinna matkustavaa yleisöä varten ja tietysti mieluummin jokin muu kuin pseudo-orientaaliseksi sisustettu kebabbila entisen aseman lipunmyynnin paikalla. Taidan joskus vanhana tai edes oikeasti aikuisena toteuttaa unelmani rautatieasemayrittäjyydestä, kunhan muut epäkohdat on ensin hoidettu alta pois.  :Razz: 




> Uusi brändi? HSL:lä on jo lähijunabrändi, ei tarvita uutta. Mutta jos lähijuna olisikin Metro,  tai toisin päin, tarvittaisiin silti oma brändinsä HZRTYEUS-junille, joilla voi matkustaa HSL:n lipuilla. Vai mihin brändiin ajattelit sen yhdistää? Miten pääset lopputulokseen, että brändejä on yksi vähemmän, kuin nyt?


Taajamajuna on valmis, VR Kaukoliikenteen käyttämä brändi, joka sopii myös VR Lähiliikenteen käyttöön reiteillä HkiKarjaa, HkiRiihimäki ja HkiLahti.




> Siinä on tehty virhe sillä eikös ne pysähdy kaikilla pikku seisakkeillakin tietyillä osuuksilla? VR:llä ei ole erillistä Pikataajamajunaa, pitäisi kyllä olla.


IC2. Mulla on vahva veikkaus, että muutaman vuoden päästä ravintolavaunuton IC2-brändi on muutettu InterRegio- tai RegioExpress-brändiksi, junissa kelpaa seutuliput ja junat pysähtyvät tiheämmin kuin IC-junat, mutta harvemmin kuin hitaammat taajamajunat. Jo nyt moni IC2-juna pysähtyy Lempäälässä, yksikään "perinteinen" IC ei.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 3:15 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 2:32 ----------




> No onko jokin este, miksei lähijunien lippua voi ostaa jo ennen laiturille menoa niin kuin metrossakin? Minusta olisi tästä brändikysymyksestä riippumatta hyvä asia, jos niin olisi.


Ei, mutta on kohtuutonta vaatia lipun maksamista ennen kuin astuu sivulaiturille, johon pääsee "mistä vain", kun metroasemalle pääsee vain liukuportaiden tai hissin kautta.




> Olennaista ei ole edes brändien määrä, vaan se että vahvat brändit vahvistavat toisiaan. Lähijuna-brändi saa vaikka jatkaa elämäänsäkin. Siitä ei ole mitään haittaa sinänsä. Haitta on se, jos merkittävä osa HSL:n palvelutarjonnasta kuuluu sinne ja jos on olemassa sen kanssa kilpaileva metro-brändi. Kyllä, se on brändinä kilpaileva, vaikka se kuuluukin saman katon alle. Samanlaisten tuotteiden tulee kuulua samaan brändiin. Se on ollut koko ydin kaikessa kirjoittamassani. Jos meillä on sen lisäksi erilaisia tuotteita eri brändeissä, se ei haittaa mitään.


Mielestäni brändien yhdistäminen yhdeksi metro-brändiksi on hyvä idea, mutta yllä ehdottamalleni L-lähijunabrändille on myös hyvät perusteet. Lähijunalla ja metrolla on tiettyjä, toki alati väheneviä eroavuuksia, joten ne voisi pitää mielestäni vahvoina sisarbrändeinä, kuten S-Bahn ja U-Bahn Saksassa niin kauan, kunnes ilmajohtovirroitettu metro tuntuu myös Helsingin keskustassa metrolta. 




> Minua ei kiinnosta, millä nimellä näitä junia kutsutaan, kunhan niiden asemilla on selvästi samantyyliset (vaikka tolppa olisikin vihreä eikä oranssi) opasteet, lippuautomaatit ja linjakartat kuin "oikeilla" metroasemillakin. Samaten junissa sisällä saisi olla sama informaatio tarjolla.
> 
> Nyt ensi alkuun linjat A, E, M ja I/K/N. Olennaista on näyttää, että ne ovat HSL:n liikennettä ja osa samaa verkkoa kuin metro. Hyvä alku olisi jo linjakartta, jossa ko. linjat on merkitty samanvahvuisilla viivoilla ja asemamerkeillä metron kanssa.


Kannatetaan. Ja tämähän toimisi silloinkin, jos M-kirjaimen sijaan tolpassa lukisi L. Mutta en ala vaatimalla vaatimaan, koska kaikenkattava metro-brändikin voi toimia, jopa ilman kallista Pisaraa.




> Paraneekohan? Kaupunkirata haarautuu kahtia Huopalahdessa, mistä seuraa, että sekä Kehäradan että Espoon kaupunkiradan vuorovälit voivat olla vain puolet yhteisen osuuden vuorovälistä, joka puolestaan Pisaran takia tulee olemaan sama kuin Pääradan suuntaisen kaupunkiradan vuoroväli. Jos liikenne Espoon kaupunkiradalla on tiheää, niin Keravan kaupunkiradalla liikenne on herkästi ylimmitoitettua. Koko verkoston konfiguraatiossa on siis valuvika, jonka takia Rantaradan suunta tulee melkein väkisin huonosti palvelluksi. Ja sitten tilanne vasta hankala onkin, jos Klaukkalan suunnan rata toteutetaan.Saatamme nähdä niinkin irvokkaan tilanteen, että Espoon kaupunkiradalla vuoroväli on kaksikymmentä minuuttia ja Rantaradan paikallisjunilla noin viisitoista minuuttia.


Klaukkalan baana on niin hypoteettisella tasolla, että siitä ei kannata murehtia. Sekin on luonteeltaan taajamajunamainen ja väitän, että ongelma ratkaistaan joko rakentamalla Huopalahdesta Kamppiin ns. U-metron läntinen tunneli tai rakentamalla uudelleen yhteys Martsarin radalta Rantaradan kaukoliikenneraiteille.




> Metrot ovat lyhyempiä - ja pian luultavimmin lyhentyvät entisestään. Taas juna-asemille mahtuisi nykyistä pitempiäkin yhdistelmiä.


Mitäs ne yhden Sm5-yksikön junina liikennöitävät vuorot ovat?




> No, ei kai kukaan kiellä, mutta saattaisipa sekoittaa turisteja.


En usko, että selkeästi kaukoliikenteestä erilleen brändätty lähiliikenteen raskasraidebrändi sekoittaisi ketään, pikemminkin päin vastoin. Metroaseman opasteet toimisivat visuaalisena vihjeenä.





> Tuskin HSL paremmin tietää, mitä radalla tapahtuu juuri tietyllä minuutilla. Luulen, että VR on nopeampi antamaan informaatiota matkustajille poikkeustilanteissa.


Älä ajattele tätä päivää. Jo viiden ja puolen vuoden päästä voi olla, että VR:llä ei ole mitään tekemistä kaupunkirataliikenteen kanssa. Ja viisi ja puoli vuotta takaperin vasta availtiin Kalasataman metroasemaa!




> Yhteinen linjakartta on jo kaikilla lähijunilla, ja selkeä onkin - samoja reittejä kun kulkevat.


Minusta se ei ole kovin selkeä, kun linjavariaatioita on älytön määrä, vaikka reittejä onkin periaatteessa vain kolme. Eikä sillä kartalla ole itäsuunnan raskasraidetta, jolloin kahden universumin yhdistäminen on matkustajan omalla vastuulla, se maaginen marssi Helsingin päärautatieaseman hallin läpi lähijunasta metroon.




> Mikä on E-sotku? E-juna käyttää koko matkallaan Pasilasta länteen samoja raiteita ja jos se pitää luokitella, on se enemmänkin kaupunkien välinen yhteys, kuin metro. A pysähtyy kaikilla asemilla, E menee suoraan Espooseen pysähtyen vain suurilla Pasilan ja Huopalahden asemilla. E(/U/S) ja A yhdessä tarjoavat tarpeeksi kapasiteettia matkoille Helsingistä Espooseen ja toisinpäin. Tärkeintä on, että HSL-lipuilla saa matkustaa kaikilla lähi/taajamajunilla.


Helsinki ja Espoo ovat yhtä kaupunkia, vaikka nimellisesti ovatkin mukamas eri kaupunkeja, mitä ne toki hallinnollisesti ovat. E ei lopulta skippaa kovin montaa asemaa, ja ESKARAn valmistuttua A ja E on yhtä Espooseen tai jopa Kauklahteen ulottuvaa junatyyppiä. Rantaradalla on tällöin todennäköisesti S-junan tyyppinen palvelu 20 minuutin vuorovälillä, jonka lomassa kaukojunat ja taajamajunat.




> Ei yhtenäinen karttakaan vaadi yhtenäistä brändiä. Metro on niin erilainen, ettei sitä voi kutsua lähijunaksi tai toisinpäin. Jos runkobussitkin tulevat karttaan, niin ei se sitten vain ole metrokartta, vaan se on runkolinjakartta. Ehkäpä tämän metromuunnoksen sijaan matkustajia informoitaisiin siitä, mikä on runkolinja?


Tässä on ideaa. Raskasraidekaavion luominen on helpompaa, mutta pidän silti tästä ajatuksesta erittäin paljon.




> Menee vain sekavammaksi, kun metrolla ei olekaan se tuttu poikittainen reitti ja yksi operaattori ja ei pysähdykään kaikilla asemilla.


En usko, että matkustajat ovat näin yksinkertaisia tampioita. Jos jollakulla menee tästä konseptit sekaisin, niin ensimmäiset kuukaudet joka asemalla voisi olla päiviystävä Hösseliläinen kertomassa, mistä nyt on kyse.




> Kaupunkibussit ja raitiovaunuthan palvelevat HSL-alueella niin samaa tarkoitusta, että miksi ihmeessä niitä ei voisi esittää ihmisille samanarvoisina?


Mutta juuri näinhän asia on! Keskustan linjakartassa on ratikkain ohella mm. linjat 11, 15,A, 24.

----------


## hezec

> Projekti ei ole pian valmis, kun se on vielä lapsenkegissä.


Odotan silti, että se on valmis omaan eläkeikääni mennessä. Eikä se ole mikään perimmäinen edellytys muulle, vaikka osaltaan selkeyttäisikin sitä.




> Lisäksi E-junan palvelua pitäisi jatkaa Espoon kaupunkiradan jälkeenkin, emmehän halua sentään huonontaa palvelua niinkin suurilta asemilta kuin Espoon keskus ja Leppävaara Helsinkiin, matkaavien osalta.


Suurilta asemilta pääsee varmasti jatkossakin "kaukolähijunilla". Kirkkonummen junat kuuluvat muutenkin HSL-alueeseen, joten ne olisi järkevää sisällyttää samaan pakettiin. Pienemmiltä asemilta tulevat saavat sitten sietää parin minuutin pidennyksen matka-aikaan sillä korvauksella, että liikenne on tiheämpää ja luotettavampaa.




> Ei yhtenäinen karttakaan vaadi yhtenäistä brändiä.


Vaatii se yhtenäisen HSL-brändin. Henkilökohtaisesti minua ei kiinnosta pätkän vertaa, piirretäänkö lähijunat kartalle oranssilla, vihreällä vai taivaansinisellä  kunhan ne erottuvat sieltä samalla tavalla kuin metro, oli nimi ja väri mikä hyvänsä. Täytynee tehdä tästä havainnekuva paremmalla ajalla.




> Miksei vain lätkitä HSL-logoja ympäri Helsingin seudun asemia, ja julisteita informoimaan reiteistä ja matkustamisesta junissa? Ja pidetä tietty minimipalvelutaso kaikilla HSL-juna-asemilla?


Tätähän minä juuri toivon. Niitä logoja ja julisteita on pienillä bussipysäkeilläkin, ja ne ovat osa samaa joukkoliikennejärjestelmää. Miksi niiden siis pitäisi erota tältä osin asemista?




> Ei ole järkeä jakaa junia kahdeksi eri ryhmäksi vain vuorovälin mukaan. Ei se metrobrändi ole helpoin tapa korostaa HSL:ää asemilla tai tuo parasta informaatiota mistään. Metrotasoinen on eri asia, kuin maalata lähijunia oranssiksi ja väitetä niitä metroiksi.


Tietenkin se on eri asia, mutta siihen pitää tähdätä. Maalauspuuhiin voidaan ryhtyä sen jälkeen kun tavoite on suunnilleen saavutettu. Koko kaupunkiratojen rakentaminen perustuu ajatukseen metromaisesta palvelusta, eikä se kyllä kaukana ole. Vuoroväli on hieman pidempi ja muutama juna päivässä hyppii vielä väliasemien ohi, mutta olet itsekin todennut monen muun asian olevan jopa paremmin. Rinnakkaisilla raiteilla kulkeva muu liikenne on irrelevanttia, vaikka ei tietenkään haittaakaan, jos osassa siitä kelpaa sama lippu. *Jaottelu on hankalaa juuri siksi, että lähijunia on niin monenlaisia, mutta pääpointti on se, että esim. N-junalla on enemmän yhteistä metron kuin R-junan kanssa* (paitsi jos lasketaan yhteisiä asemia).




> Kyllä rautatieasemalta on päästävä junaankin, oli se sitten todellisuudessa metromainen HSL:n kilpailuttama juna tai ei, ja on saatava junasta lippu. Niin on ollut aina. Lisäksi pitäisi sitten varoa laiturille astumista, kun saattaa jotakuta junaan? Kaiken tämän näette palveluna?


"Niin on ollut aina" onkin hyvä tapa perustella asioita. Miksi lippu pitäisi välttämättä saada junasta, jos sen saa laiturilta? Nykyään ei tosin useinkaan saa, mille pitäisi tehdä jotain. Junahenkilökunnan läsnäolon voi kyllä perustella vaikkapa niillä turvallisuussyillä, ja lipunmyynti on sitten lisäpalvelua. Mutta ei kukaan yritä ostaa Espoossa bussikuskilta lippua Oulun pendolinoon. Miksi saman palveluntarjoajan toisella linjalla vastaavan pitäisi välttämättä olla mahdollista? Semminkin, kun kymmenen vuoden päästä lähijunalla ja Oulun pendolinolla saattaa olla aivan eri operaattorit. Toki samassa yhteydessä voisi myös poistaa lippuvaatimuksen metrolaitureilta, kun ei sitä käytännössä valvota paljonkaan tehokkaammin.




> Voin jo kuvitella otsikot kaikesta siitä, mikä Länsimetro- ja automatisointiprojekteissa menee pieleen ja sitten se heijastuu juniinkin, vaikka ne ovat täysin eri rataverkolla.


Jos tulee teknisiä ongelmia, niin miksi heijastuisi? *Ei yhteinen brändi edellytä yhteistä tekniikkaa.*




> Lisäksi "metrobrändin" alla liikennöinnissä on muitakin turhia kustannuksia, kuten eristämisprosessi, jossa matkustaja kävelytetään toiseen päähän asemaa, jotta hän joutuu käyttämään alikulkua, eikä tuttua lautaa päästäkseen radan toiselle puolelle. Kyllähän ihmiset osaavat ylittää tienkin, eikä voida väittää, että kaupunkiradoilla ajelisi suurnopeusjunia. Lisäksi junan kuulee aikaisemmin, kuin auton sekä onhan niissä ylityspaikoissakin ihan varoituslaitteisto. Yksinkertaisten ylityspaikkojen poistaminen eri riitä, tarvitaan myös laituriovet. Junien allehan jää joskus ihminen!


Miltähän vuosikymmeneltä se lauta on niin tuttu? Ehkä sitten olen itse ihan kakara, mutta minusta on täysin luonnollista hakeutua junalaiturilla portaille. Korkeat laiturit myös vaatisivat hiukkasen pidemmät rampit tälle laudalle kuin matala kiveys/lautakehikko jonka päältä pitää harpata junaan. Esteettömyyttä, katsos. Kaiken lisäksi monet kaupunkiratojen asemista ovat penkan päällä tai kallioleikkauksessa niin, ettei vieressä edes olisi juuri mitään, minne kävellä samassa tasossa. Laituriovet ovat minunkin mielestäni pientä liioittelua suomalaisilla ruuhkautumisasteilla. Eipä niitä kyllä ole toisaalta kukaan tainnut esittääkään pakolliseksi osaksi metromaista palvelua. Automaattimetroa kylläkin, mutta sen pitäisi voida elää saman (HSL-)brändin sisällä toteutuessaankin.




> Kaupunkibussit ja raitiovaunuthan palvelevat HSL-alueella niin samaa tarkoitusta, että miksi ihmeessä niitä ei voisi esittää ihmisille samanarvoisina?


Tätäkin voi ihmetellä. Bussikartoissa ei näy ratikoita, ja ratikkakartassa joka linja on oma värillinen viivansa bussien ollessa yhtä sinistä spagettia. Ratikoille on myös jostain syystä oma lipputuotteensa. Pysäkit sentään ovat suht samantasoisia ja linjanumerointi osittain yhteinen. Tähänkin voisi toki toivoa parannusta samassa yhteydessä.




> Miten sitten metro ja lähijuna ovat eriarvoisia? Onko lähijunissa pakko ostaa VR:n kalliimpi lippu? Ei, jos ostat junasta niin tarjoavat sinulle HSL-lippua, ja maksaa voi ihan matkakortilla. Lähijuna tarjoaa myös palvelua pikkuseisakkeille, joille ei tarvita sitä palvelutasoa mitä metroasemilla on.


Ne ovat eriarvoisia siten, että metro on HSL:n joukkoliikennejärjestelmässä "omaa ja hienoa ja erityistä johon ei vahingossakaan saa sotkea muuta", mutta lähijunat ovat VR:ltä ostettua ulkopuolista palvelua, jossa vain sattuu käymään samat liput. Niitä markkinoidaan aivan eri tavalla, vaikka ne palvelevat aivan samaa tarkoitusta.

Hyvää yötä.

----------


## ultrix

> VR:n omaa lähiliikennettä (vai paikallisliikennettä) on toki jonkin verran muualla Suomessa.


Eikä ole, hämmästyttävää kyllä. Taajamajunaliikennettä on toki, mutta se on VR Kaukoliikenteen alaista toimintaa, eikä taajamajunat ole vielä yhdenkään paikallisen tai seudullisen viranomaisen integroidun lippujärjestelmän osana. Itse asiassa ensi vuoden alussa Lempäälä tulee olemaan pilottikohde ensimmäisenä HSL-alueen ulkopuolisena kuntana, jossa seutulippu kelpaa myös junissa.

Muualla Suomessa tarjonta on muutenkin niin onnetonta, että niitä junia ei käytetä paikallisliikenteeseen. Jossain Kotkassa pysäkkejä on oikein mukavasti puolen tusinaa kaupungin alueella, mutta kun bussliikenteen käyttämät lipputuotteet eivät kelpaa eikä junia ole kuin 6+6 päivässä, niin kukaan ei jaksa vaivautua. Tampereella ei edes pääse junan kyytiin muualla kuin päärautatieasemalla  asuinkiinteistöni edustalla oli vielä keväällä 1988 Järvensivun seisake, ja siitä itään kaupunkialueella neljä muuta seisaketta, mutta ne kaikki lakkautettiin tuolloin ollessani taaperoikäinen. Nyt seuraava pysäkki radala itään päin on Orivesi 40 km päässä, että puhu siinä sitten kiskobussiliikenteestä, kun pysäkkejä on kiskobusseilla liikennöidyillä taajamajunavuoroilla monta kertaa vähemmän kuin pikavuorobusseilla.

----------


## kouvo

> Olennaista on myös huomata ero, että kun puhutaan U-Bahnista, Undergroundista tai Tunnelbanasta, sen nimellä on myös kirjaimellinen merkitys "maanalainen". Metro-nimi taas ei merkitse tätä ja yleisesti ottaen on hyvin väljä kirjaimellisen merkinnän suhteen. Jos se jotain kirjaimellisesti merkitsee, niin juurikin koko metropolialueen kattavaa järjestelmää.


 mielikuvatasolla on kuitenkin aika vahva "brändi" että metro=maanalainen.       keravasta vielä sen verran, että miten tähän metrobrändäilykuvioon istuu se, että kyseisen hösselikunnan suosituimmat sähkärit rajataan ulkopuolelle?

----------


## 339-DF

> keravasta vielä sen verran, että miten tähän metrobrändäilykuvioon istuu se, että kyseisen hösselikunnan suosituimmat sähkärit rajataan ulkopuolelle?


Kunhan Kerava eroaa höselistä niin toi ei ole ongelma.

----------


## tlajunen

> Onko Sm5 teknisesti sellainen, että ilman konduktööriä pärjättäisiin tekemättä junaan muutoksia?
> 
> Jos pituus on ongelma, niin sovittakoon, että kahden yksikön Sm5:ia saa liikennöidä ilman ja kolmesta alkaen pitää olla konduktööri. Tai jotain.


Ainakaan samaa turvallisuustasoa ei saavuteta ilman tekniikkamuutoksia (joko junaan tai asemille). Alemmalla turvallisuustasolla pärjäämisestäkään en ole vakuuttunut: kaarreasemilla yhdenkin yksikön kauemmat ovet jäävät katveeseen, eikä valvontakamerajärjestelmän käyttöliittymä sovellu rutiininomaiseen ovivalvontaan.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Ainakaan samaa turvallisuustasoa ei saavuteta ilman tekniikkamuutoksia (joko junaan tai asemille). Alemmalla turvallisuustasolla pärjäämisestäkään en ole vakuuttunut: kaarreasemilla yhdenkin yksikön kauemmat ovet jäävät katveeseen, eikä valvontakamerajärjestelmän käyttöliittymä sovellu rutiininomaiseen ovivalvontaan.


Asiat kannattaa pitää selkeänä mielessä: ei ole mitään syytä epäillä, etteikö junia voitaisi operoida ilman kuljettajia, mutta ei pidä kuvitella, että tämä voisi olla yli yön -muutos. Konduktöörin poisjäänti voi vaikuttaa yllättävän moneen asiaan, varsinkin operointikäytäntöihin. Varmaan tarkastelua kannattaisi tehdä asemittain: kaupunkiradan asemat on rakennettu metroasemien periaatteilla, joten voitaneen kohtuudella olettaa, että kaupunkiradoilla konduktöörejä ilman pärjätään kyllä tekemättä teknisiä parannuksia.

----------


## hezec

> keravasta vielä sen verran, että miten tähän metrobrändäilykuvioon istuu se, että kyseisen hösselikunnan suosituimmat sähkärit rajataan ulkopuolelle?


Istuu erittäin hyvin. Pysähtelevä kaupunkijuna on metro ja harvempi, nopeampi taajamajuna sitten jotain muuta, vaikkapa Lähijuna jos niitä niin halutaan kutsua. Sopivalla (= nykyistä siltä osin vastaavalla) sopimuksella samat liputkin käyvät.

----------


## Mikle

Mun mielestä nykyisellään nämä brändäykset on ihan kohdillaan. Miksi muuttamisen vuoksi muutettaisiin jotain, johon on totuttu ja kulkuvälineitä on opittu käyttämään? 
Ihmiset mieltävät junan junana ja metron metrona vaikka kyseessä on kaupunkiliikenteessä hyvinkin samankaltainen liikkumismuoto.  Tässä siis tarkoitan noiden kulkuneuvojen käyttäjien suurta joukkoa yleensä, en asiaan harrastunutta porukkaa. 
Matkustajainformaatiota eri muodoissaan voisi tietysti kehittää tästä huolimatta kuten muutakin asiakaspalveluun liittyvää. 





> Asiat kannattaa pitää selkeänä mielessä: ei ole mitään syytä epäillä, etteikö junia voitaisi operoida ilman kuljettajia, mutta ei pidä kuvitella, että tämä voisi olla yli yön -muutos. Konduktöörin poisjäänti voi vaikuttaa yllättävän moneen asiaan, varsinkin operointikäytäntöihin. Varmaan tarkastelua kannattaisi tehdä asemittain: kaupunkiradan asemat on rakennettu metroasemien periaatteilla, joten voitaneen kohtuudella olettaa, että kaupunkiradoilla konduktöörejä ilman pärjätään kyllä tekemättä teknisiä parannuksia.


Tosiaan myös kuljettajia ollaan toisaalla ihan vakavalla naamalla poistamassa ja oltiin jo 1970-luvun alussa. Tai eihän Hesan metroon silloin pitänyt tulla kuskeja lainkaan. No tästähän on keskusteltu toisessa ketjussa vuosikaudet. Ehkäpä tulemme näkemään, miten hyvin täsmällisesti vehkeet sitten aikanaan koneälyllä kulkee tuulessa ja tuiskussa.
Konnarit näissä lyhyenmatkankin junissa edesauttavat osaltaan turvallisuutta, asiakaspalvelua, nopeuttavat poikkeus-  / häiriötilanteiden hoitoa sekä montaa muuta seikkaa.  Monta hyötyä siis. Yksi ylimääräinen silmäpari esim. ovia suljettaessa ei ole sekään mitenkään huono homma varsinkaan vähän heikommissa valaistusoloissa tai sateella tms. Homman voisi uumoilla korostuvan entisestään pitempien yksiköiden kanssa. 
Tekniikalla voitanee korvata monelta osin konnarin työpanosta, mutta itse uskon, ettei tekniikkaan investoimalla saavuteta kuitenkaan samoja käytännön hyötyjä tai turvallisuustasoa.
Se tietysti on selvä, että tekniikan puolesta junat liikkuu ilman konnaria, tekeehän sitä mm. tavarajunatkin.

----------


## ultrix

> Mun mielestä nykyisellään nämä brändäykset on ihan kohdillaan. Miksi muuttamisen vuoksi muutettaisiin jotain, johon on totuttu ja kulkuvälineitä on opittu käyttämään? 
> Ihmiset mieltävät junan junana ja metron metrona vaikka kyseessä on kaupunkiliikenteessä hyvinkin samankaltainen liikkumismuoto.  Tässä siis tarkoitan noiden kulkuneuvojen käyttäjien suurta joukkoa yleensä, en asiaan harrastunutta porukkaa.


Jos kaupunkiradoilla ajaisi metroksi brändätty kalusto metron graafisella ilmeellä (toki radoittain värikoodattuna), ihmiset oppisivat mieltämään ne metroiksi. Onhan Lähijuna-brändikin omaksuttu, vaikka vielä 1990-luvulla ennen kaupunkirata-aikaa niistä puhuttiin mm. kuulutuksissa paikallisjunina, jotka toki operoivat silloinkin Pääkaupunkiseudun lähiliikenteessä.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 14:50 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 14:46 ----------

Ja miltä yhteinen linjastokaavio voisi näyttää? Esim. tältä: http://www.raitio.org/hkitrackdiag_pert_10.jpg
Entäs metron visuaalinen ilme? Se on jo 40 vuotta vanha, mutta pieniä päivityksiä kokeneena edelleen ajankohtainen. http://www.raitio.org/metro/liitteet...rolla_1974.pdf - tässä myös vihreä versio, joka mielestäni toimii yhtä hyvin kuin oranssi. Sinisestähän meillä on jo kokemusta VR/RHK/LiVi-henkilöjunaliikenteen visuaalisen ilmeen kautta. Esitteessä on myös kuvattu ratkaisu tilanteeseen, jossa kaksi eriväristä metrolinjaa käyttää samaa asemaa, mikä tulee olemaan rataosilla Hki-Töölönlahti  Huopalahti ja Hki-Kaisaniemi  Hiekkaharju.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Asiat kannattaa pitää selkeänä mielessä: ei ole mitään syytä epäillä, etteikö junia voitaisi operoida ilman kuljettajia, mutta ei pidä kuvitella, että tämä voisi olla yli yön -muutos. Konduktöörin poisjäänti voi vaikuttaa yllättävän moneen asiaan, varsinkin operointikäytäntöihin. Varmaan tarkastelua kannattaisi tehdä asemittain: kaupunkiradan asemat on rakennettu metroasemien periaatteilla, joten voitaneen kohtuudella olettaa, että kaupunkiradoilla konduktöörejä ilman pärjätään kyllä tekemättä teknisiä parannuksia.


Jassoo, pieni lapsus on käynyt: tarkoitin tietenkin ilman konduktöörejä.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 15:32 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 15:22 ----------




> Konnarit näissä lyhyenmatkankin junissa edesauttavat osaltaan turvallisuutta, asiakaspalvelua, nopeuttavat poikkeus-  / häiriötilanteiden hoitoa sekä montaa muuta seikkaa.  Monta hyötyä siis. Yksi ylimääräinen silmäpari esim. ovia suljettaessa ei ole sekään mitenkään huono homma varsinkaan vähän heikommissa valaistusoloissa tai sateella tms. Homman voisi uumoilla korostuvan entisestään pitempien yksiköiden kanssa. 
> Tekniikalla voitanee korvata monelta osin konnarin työpanosta, mutta itse uskon, ettei tekniikkaan investoimalla saavuteta kuitenkaan samoja käytännön hyötyjä tai turvallisuustasoa.


Minua hämmentää tässä eräänlainen kaksoisstandardi: teknisesti ja toiminnallisesti kaupunkiratajunat ja metrot ovat lähes identtisiä. Joten jos metrossa ei tarvita konduktööriä, niin miksi kaupunkijunissa tarvitaan? Ja jos kaupunkijunissa konduktööristä on paljonkin hyötyä, niin kaiken järjen mukaan silloin metroihinkin kannattaisi palkata konduktöörit. Mutta sen sijaan vähän laiskasti vain ajatellaan, että varmaan kaikki on hyvin kun jatketaan niin kuin aina ennenkin ja kerätään muutama nykytilaa puoltava argumentti. On todella helppo kehittää viitisen ihan mitä tahansa väitettä tukevaa argumenttia. Samoin kuin väitteen vastaisiakin. Harvemmin näkee pohdintaa, mihin suuntaan hyötyjen ja haittojen puntari lähtee kallistumaan.

----------


## Mikle

> Jos kaupunkiradoilla ajaisi metroksi brändätty kalusto metron graafisella ilmeellä (toki radoittain värikoodattuna), ihmiset oppisivat mieltämään ne metroiksi.


Toki näin. Mä en kuitenkaan näe mitään lisäarvoa siinä, mieltävätkö ihmiset sen kiskokulkuneuvonsa metroksi, junaksi tai vaikka rautahevoksi (Rautahepo-brändäyksellä muuten saataisiin hieman historian havinaa kehiin :Cool: 
Niitä osataan eri nimistä (tai pitääkö nykyään sanoa eri brändeistä) huolimatta käyttää  ja aina myös uudet matkustajasukupolvet oppivat niitä käyttämään. Kaupunkiradat lisäksi ainakin toistaiseksi ovat osa valtion rataverkkoa ja niitä liikennöidään samoilta asemilta kuin noita pidemmän matkan junia, niin en näe ideaa turhassa hämmentämisessä.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 16:30 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 16:26 ----------




> Jassoo, pieni lapsus on käynyt: tarkoitin tietenkin ilman konduktöörejä.


Joo sori viisastelu. Minäkin päättelin tuon tekstisi asiayhteydestä, mutta nykymaailmanmenossa tuo tietenkin ei ole niinkään itsestäänselvää, joten päätin varmuuden maksimoimiseksi kommentoida myös kuljettaja-asiaa :Very Happy:  Kyllähän joidenkin mielestä junat liikkuu yhtä hyvin ilman mitään henkilökuntaa. Eihän juniin verrattavissa liikennevälineissä eli hisseissä tai liukuportaissakaan ole ollut kuskia sataan vuoteen..




> Minua hämmentää tässä eräänlainen kaksoisstandardi: teknisesti ja toiminnallisesti kaupunkiratajunat ja metrot ovat lähes identtisiä. Joten jos metrossa ei tarvita konduktööriä, niin miksi kaupunkijunissa tarvitaan? Ja jos kaupunkijunissa konduktööristä on paljonkin hyötyä, niin kaiken järjen mukaan silloin metroihinkin kannattaisi palkata konduktöörit.


Itseasiassa aikojen alussa vuonna nuppi ja nappi niihin Hesan automaattimetroihinhan piti perustaa eräänlainen konnarin virka. Tai ei se titteli tietty olisi konduktööri ollut vaan jotain muuta. Mutta toimenkuva sinällään osin yhteneväinen.  Samahan se tietysti lopulta onkin, mikä on sen ammattihenkilön nimike, kunhan hän on tietyistä asioista huolehtimassa.  
Tarvetta tuollaiselle henkilölle metroissakin varmaan olisi edelleen ja onhan nykyään ollut viimeisimmän automaatiohommailun nimissä ollut esillä ns. junavalvoja. Ehkäisee ilkivaltaa, parantaa matkustajaturvallisuutta ehkä viihtyisyyttäkin, voi ratkoa osaltaan ongelmatilanteita jne. Niin, kulkeehan se metrokin toki ilman sitä valvojaa.  
Tuollaiselle junavalvojalle varmaan on vähän vaikea laskea mitään Excelissä näkyvää tuottoa, koska valvojan työpanos muuttuvissa tilanteissa vaikuttaa moneen asiaan.  Vähän sama ongelma kuin pelastustoimella . Eiväthän hekään tuota mitään siihen exceliin, vaan sen sijaan ovat kuluerä. Mutta joka päivä ne brankkarit  toiminnallaan säästää isoja summia niin yhteistä kuin yksityistäkin rahaa puhumattakaan autettujen yksilöiden hyvinvoinnista.
Eihän meillä Suomessa ole esimerkiksi metroasemilla henkilökuntaa, mutta joissain ulkomaan metroissa sitä on palvelemassa asiakkaita ja huolehtimalla lippukoneiden ym. toiminnasta, asiattomista kulkijoista ym. Voisi kuvitella heistäkin olevan hyötyä yleisessä matkustuksen laatuun liittyvissä asioissa eli pitävät paikat kunnossa ja pyytävät tarvittaessa järeämpää apua paikalle vartijoiden, poliisin, siivoojien tai korjaajien muodossa.  Ilman heitäkin ne junat kulkisivat, mutta kyse on vain siitä mihin halutaan satsata.

Lisään vielä tähän Ultrixin alunperin linkkaaman linkin, siinä nimittäin sivutaan juuri näitä metron junavahteja tai junailijoita. http://www.raitio.org/metro/liitteet...rolla_1974.pdf

----------


## late-

> Niitä osataan eri nimistä (tai pitääkö nykyään sanoa eri brändeistä) huolimatta käyttää  ja aina myös uudet matkustaja sukupolvet oppivat niitä käyttämään.


Ainakin, jos nykytilanne oletetaan riittäväksi. Kulkeehan niillä nyt väkeä ja varmaan jatkossakin joku kulkee.

Vaihtoehtoisesti voi yrittää miettiä miten mahdollisimman moni saataisiin käyttämään joukkoliikennettä mahdollisimman paljon (monipuolisesti). Silloin suunnittelunäkökulma on aivan eri kuin "on se tähänkin asti toiminut ainakin jotenkin".

----------


## Mikle

> Silloin suunnittelunäkökulma on aivan eri kuin "on se tähänkin asti toiminut ainakin jotenkin".


Ainahan asioita kannattaa sparrata keskenään, ei hommat muuten kehity. Mutta en edelleenkään näe lisäarvoa kaiken leveäraideliikenteen nimeämisessä metroksi. Pikemminkin lisähaittaa. No se nyt on tietysti makuasia, enkä mä ole opiskellut näitä brändejä ja brändäämisiä kuin joskus pintaraapaisuna kurssin pari ja sekin tieto jostain viime vuosituhannelta :Very Happy:  
Mielestäni joukkoliikenteen markkinointimahdollisuudet, käytännön parannukset ja helpotukset liikkumiseen tai mielikuvan nostamiset ei ole kiinni siitä onko ne junat junia vai metroja vai molempia.Vaan juuri päinvastoin.

----------


## Knightrider

> Koska oman kaupungin lehmä ojassa, olisin erittäin tyytyväinen [/COLOR][/COLOR]M-metron sisarbrändistä L-lähijunasta (lokaltåg, local train), jonka funktio olisi sama kuin oranssilla Metrolla ja joka näkyisi samalla kartalla metron kanssa. L viestisi hyvän palvelutason lähiliikenteestä, joka olisi parhaimmillaan metromaista ja huonoimmillankin 30 min vuorovälillä, mutta aina kiinteästi osa integroitua joukkoliikennejärjestelmää tietyllä palvelulupauksella (Sm-kalusto, korkeat laiturit, kalusto esteetöntä ruuhkavuoroja lukuunottamatta, kahden linjan yhteisen osuuden palvelutaso ruuhka-aikaan 5 min, muulloin 10 min). Vrt. T-bana ja J-bana, U-Bahn ja S-Bahn, Metro ja S-tog, Métro ja RER Ja kun L olisi etabloitu Helsinkiin, sitä brändiä voisi levittää myös täällä Tampereella ensi vuosikymmenellä, kun Nokialle pääsee vartin välein sekä Lempäälään ja Suinulaan puolen tunnin välein.


Olisikin paljon parempi, jos HSL omisi lähijunabrändin.



> Miksei kaukojunissa saa matkustaa HSL-lipuilla? Kysyn vakavissani. Merkittävä osa Turun suunnasta tulijoista jää pois jo Espoossa, samaten pohjoisesta tulevista moni jo Tiksissä, eikä käytännössä ketään tule tilalle.


VR menettäisi lipputuloja, jos HSL ei maksaisi tarpeeksi, joka taas ei HSL:le käy, kun lähijunat riittää. Tiksistä tulee väkeä sisään aina kaukojuniin Helsinkiinkin, kylminä talvipäivinä jopa yli 15 hlö.



> Kohdat 1 ja 2 ovat oleellisia sekä metrossa että metromaisessa kaupunkijunaliikenteessä. Laituriovet, asemien fyysinen sijainti, eritasot, lippuportit ja konduktöörit ovat toissijaisia, teknisluonteisia kysymyksiä.


Kyllä nämäkin liittyvät brändiin ja mielikuvaan.



> Tai edes joku miehitetty palvelupiste, jotta odotushuone on avoinna matkustavaa yleisöä varten ja tietysti mieluummin jokin muu kuin pseudo-orientaaliseksi sisustettu kebabbila entisen aseman lipunmyynnin paikalla. Taidan joskus vanhana tai edes oikeasti aikuisena toteuttaa unelmani rautatieasemayrittäjyydestä, kunhan muut epäkohdat on ensin hoidettu alta pois.


Minua harmittaa vietävästi, kun rautatieasemia suljetaan odotustiloja myöten. Kyllä esim. Kauniasissa ja monessa muussa vastaavankokoisessa kohteessa voisi vaatia lipunmyyntiä, sisäodotustuoleja ja kahvilaa.



> Kannatetaan. Ja tämähän toimisi silloinkin, jos M-kirjaimen sijaan tolpassa lukisi L. Mutta en ala vaatimalla vaatimaan, koska kaikenkattava metro-brändikin voi toimia, jopa ilman kallista Pisaraa.


Tuttu lähijuna-brändi toimii paremmin. Mutta tosiaan, miksei sitä voisi parantaa - lähijuna on kuitenkin vain HSL-alueella liikennöivissä junissa käytössä, vaikkakaan Tampereelle asti ei HSL-lipulla saa matkustaa, Järvenpäähän ehkäpä tulevaisuudessa saakin.



> Mitäs ne yhden Sm5-yksikön junina liikennöitävät vuorot ovat?


Metro ei kuitenkaan koskaan tule kulkemaan viidellä yksiköllä, mikä on rautatieverkossa mahdollista.



> En usko, että selkeästi kaukoliikenteestä erilleen brändätty lähiliikenteen raskasraidebrändi sekoittaisi ketään, pikemminkin päin vastoin. Metroaseman opasteet toimisivat visuaalisena vihjeenä.


 Ihan yhtä hyvin toimii rautatieaseman opasteet, ratainfra ja radan äänet. Rautatieasemillakin on sellainen tolppa ja aseman kuva tolpan nokassa.



> Minusta se ei ole kovin selkeä, kun linjavariaatioita on älytön määrä, vaikka reittejä onkin periaatteessa vain kolme.





> Helsinki ja Espoo ovat yhtä kaupunkia, vaikka nimellisesti ovatkin mukamas eri kaupunkeja, mitä ne toki hallinnollisesti ovat. E ei lopulta skippaa kovin montaa asemaa, ja ESKARAn valmistuttua A ja E on yhtä Espooseen tai jopa Kauklahteen ulottuvaa junatyyppiä. Rantaradalla on tällöin todennäköisesti S-junan tyyppinen palvelu 20 minuutin vuorovälillä, jonka lomassa kaukojunat ja taajamajunat.


 Toisin kuin Helsinki ja Vantaa, Helsingillä ja Espoolla on ihan oikeasti maantieteelliset erot - Hanasaari <> Laajalahti <> Huopalahti <> Talin mäki <> Lintumetsä.



> Tässä on ideaa. Raskasraidekaavion luominen on helpompaa, mutta pidän silti tästä ajatuksesta erittäin paljon.


Kumpi on matkustajille helpompaa? Monia ei kiinnosta jl-asiat yhtään ja matkustavat niin, kuin ovat tottuneet tähänkin mennessä ja jos sekavuusaste/muutosaste nousee tietyn rajan yli, autolla ajelu tulee helpommaksi. Juuri kuuntelin pysäkillä, kun väkijoukko alkoi ajan kuluksi valittaa siitä, kuinka joukkoliikenne uudistuu liian tiuhaan ja turhaan, muutosta muutoksen vuoksi. Linjan 18 kolmas reittimuutos ja 68X:n uusi reitti (kun vielä vanhakin juuri opittiin) häiritsivät ainakin näitä latokartanolaisia.



> En usko, että matkustajat ovat näin yksinkertaisia tampioita. Jos jollakulla menee tästä konseptit sekaisin, niin ensimmäiset kuukaudet joka asemalla voisi olla päiviystävä Hösseliläinen kertomassa, mistä nyt on kyse.


Kyseinen hösseliläinen voisi mieluummin jakaa esitteitä siitä, mikä on runkolinja ja jakaa myös uudistuneita karttoja, joissa on kaikki HSL-lippuun kelpuuttavat linjat, millä voi matkustaa.


> Mutta juuri näinhän asia on! Keskustan linjakartassa on ratikkain ohella mm. linjat 11, 15,A, 24.


Mutta busseja ei vielä kutsuta ratikoiksi - ja sopiva edistysaskel olisikin maalata ratikat HSL-tilaajaväreihin - vai? Yhtenäinen HSL-brändi vs. perinteet.



> Vaatii se yhtenäisen HSL-brändin. Henkilökohtaisesti minua ei kiinnosta pätkän vertaa, piirretäänkö lähijunat kartalle oranssilla, vihreällä vai taivaansinisellä  kunhan ne erottuvat sieltä samalla tavalla kuin metro, oli nimi ja väri mikä hyvänsä. Täytynee tehdä tästä havainnekuva paremmalla ajalla. --
> Tätähän minä juuri toivon. Niitä logoja ja julisteita on pienillä bussipysäkeilläkin, ja ne ovat osa samaa joukkoliikennejärjestelmää. Miksi niiden siis pitäisi erota tältä osin asemista?


Voitaisiin aloittaa siitä, että lähijunalinjat merkittäisiin pääkaupunkiseudun linjakarttaan samalle pohjalle, kuin muutkin linjat, eikä kulmaan erikseen. Suomenlinnan lauttakin voisi erottua paremmin.



> Tietenkin se on eri asia, mutta siihen pitää tähdätä. Maalauspuuhiin voidaan ryhtyä sen jälkeen kun tavoite on suunnilleen saavutettu. Koko kaupunkiratojen rakentaminen perustuu ajatukseen metromaisesta palvelusta, eikä se kyllä kaukana ole. Vuoroväli on hieman pidempi ja muutama juna päivässä hyppii vielä väliasemien ohi, mutta olet itsekin todennut monen muun asian olevan jopa paremmin. Rinnakkaisilla raiteilla kulkeva muu liikenne on irrelevanttia, vaikka ei tietenkään haittaakaan, jos osassa siitä kelpaa sama lippu. *Jaottelu on hankalaa juuri siksi, että lähijunia on niin monenlaisia, mutta pääpointti on se, että esim. N-junalla on enemmän yhteistä metron kuin R-junan kanssa* (paitsi jos lasketaan yhteisiä asemia).





> Eikä sillä kartalla ole itäsuunnan raskasraidetta, jolloin kahden universumin yhdistäminen on matkustajan omalla vastuulla, se maaginen marssi Helsingin päärautatieaseman hallin läpi lähijunasta metroon.


Mielestäni N- ja R-junalla on nimenomaan enemmän yhteistä toistensa kanssa, kuin N-junalla metron kanssa, katsoi sitä miten päin tahansa. Varsinkin, kun mietitään normaalia matti meikäiläis-matkustajaa. Se saattaa johtua lähijunabrändistä, mutta se toimii. Metro ja lähijuna palvelevat niin eri alueita, että niitä ei tarvitsekaan sekoittaa. Lisäksi se maaginen vaihto lähijunasta metroon onnistunee kaikilta, ja varsinkin, kun Reittiopaskin osaa vaihtoa ehdottaa ja varmasti helsinkiläinen, jonka kylään maalainen x voisi olla menossa, osaa sen verran ohjeistaa, että Rautatieasemalta pääsee metrolla perille. Palvelupistekään tuskin sekoittaa pakkaa. Ja edelleen, yhteinen kartta ei vaadi yhteistä brändiä.



> "Niin on ollut aina" onkin hyvä tapa perustella asioita. Miksi lippu pitäisi välttämättä saada junasta, jos sen saa laiturilta? Nykyään ei tosin useinkaan saa, mille pitäisi tehdä jotain. Junahenkilökunnan läsnäolon voi kyllä perustella vaikkapa niillä turvallisuussyillä, ja lipunmyynti on sitten lisäpalvelua. Mutta ei kukaan yritä ostaa Espoossa bussikuskilta lippua Oulun pendolinoon. Miksi saman palveluntarjoajan toisella linjalla vastaavan pitäisi välttämättä olla mahdollista? Semminkin, kun kymmenen vuoden päästä lähijunalla ja Oulun pendolinolla saattaa olla aivan eri operaattorit. Toki samassa yhteydessä voisi myös poistaa lippuvaatimuksen metrolaitureilta, kun ei sitä käytännössä valvota paljonkaan tehokkaammin.


Mielestäni lippuvaatimus laiturialueella on yksinkertaisesti hyvä metroasemilla ja huono lähijuna-asemilla. Lisäksi Espoon bussista ei osteta Pendolinolippua, koska bussi ei kolistele satasta kiskojen päällä rautatieasemien välillä. Kun astuu junaan, on hyvää palvelua, että pääsee perille asti samalla lipulla ja lipunmyyntipalvelu on samaa luokkaa kaikissa junissa.



> Jos tulee teknisiä ongelmia, niin miksi heijastuisi? *Ei yhteinen brändi edellytä yhteistä tekniikkaa.*


Mitä et ymmärtänyt? 1. Lehti uutisoi, että taas on metrosotkut pahalla päällä ja katkoksia tulee metroliikenteeseen automatisoinnista johtuen ja aikataulu venyy pari vuotta ja myöhästymisiä... 2. Joku uuno matkustaja luulee, että tämä uutinen liittyy jotenkin *erillisellä verkolla kulkevaan* lähijunaan, jota on alettu kutsumaan metroksi.



> Miltähän vuosikymmeneltä se lauta on niin tuttu? Ehkä sitten olen itse ihan kakara, mutta minusta on täysin luonnollista hakeutua junalaiturilla portaille. Korkeat laiturit myös vaatisivat hiukkasen pidemmät rampit tälle laudalle kuin matala kiveys/lautakehikko jonka päältä pitää harpata junaan. Esteettömyyttä, katsos. Kaiken lisäksi monet kaupunkiratojen asemista ovat penkan päällä tai kallioleikkauksessa niin, ettei vieressä edes olisi juuri mitään, minne kävellä samassa tasossa. Laituriovet ovat minunkin mielestäni pientä liioittelua suomalaisilla ruuhkautumisasteilla. Eipä niitä kyllä ole toisaalta kukaan tainnut esittääkään pakolliseksi osaksi metromaista palvelua. Automaattimetroa kylläkin, mutta sen pitäisi voida elää saman (HSL-)brändin sisällä toteutuessaankin.


En tarkoittanut lainkaan tätä, kannatan korkeita laitureita, ja mielestäni ne kuuluvat junaliikenteen brändiin jo nykyisellään, ollessaan niin yleisiä. Tarkoitin laiturin vaihtamista laituritasossa, mielestäni se ei ole sen vaarallisempaa kuin tien ylitys, kun kyseessä on hitaammat metromaiset lähijunat. Tarvittavalla hälytyslaitteistolla, toki. Ja aina on jommassa kummassa päässä alikulku, jos ei halua ylittää rataa alkeellisesti.




> Tätäkin voi ihmetellä. Bussikartoissa ei näy ratikoita, ja ratikkakartassa joka linja on oma värillinen viivansa bussien ollessa yhtä sinistä spagettia. Ratikoille on myös jostain syystä oma lipputuotteensa. Pysäkit sentään ovat suht samantasoisia ja linjanumerointi osittain yhteinen. Tähänkin voisi toki toivoa parannusta samassa yhteydessä.


Yksi kaksivärinen kartta liikennemuodosta riippumatta: Oranssit runkolinjat ja siniset ei-runkolinjat. Brändit pidettäisiin nykyisellä, tarpeeksi selkeällä tavalla ennallaan. Kartasta voisi sitten osata vaihtaa lähijunasta metroonkin. Näin on jo Tampereella, vaikkakin vain bussejahan siellä kulkee, mutta siellä on bussilinjat kolmessa kategoriassa kartoitettu. 




> Ne ovat eriarvoisia siten, että metro on HSL:n joukkoliikennejärjestelmässä "omaa ja hienoa ja erityistä johon ei vahingossakaan saa sotkea muuta", mutta lähijunat ovat VR:ltä ostettua ulkopuolista palvelua, jossa vain sattuu käymään samat liput. Niitä markkinoidaan aivan eri tavalla, vaikka ne palvelevat aivan samaa tarkoitusta.


Arvaat varmaan, suostuttaisiinko edes HSL:n puolesta liittämään lähijunat metrobrändiin? Käytännössä luulen, että silloin kaikki pitäisi olla tiptop kuin "aidossa" metrossakin, ja siitä vasta lasku syntyisi.




> Kunhan Kerava eroaa höselistä niin toi ei ole ongelma.


Tuostakaan ei voi olla satavarma, vaikka siltä vaikuttaakin. Eli ette aikoneet Keravan kaupunkirataa liittää metrobrändiin sitten, kuin vain puoliksi? Selkeämmäksi vain menee.. Tosin metro, jolla ei saa matkustaa koko matkaa HSL-lipulla, se vasta selkeää olisikin :Wink: 



> Aika yllättävää! Ulkopaikkakuntalaisena mulle Helsingin metro taas oli myöhäisteiniksi asti ihan vieras, maaginen maahisten valtakunta, joka vie Syvään Itään, mutta matkustettuani sillä ensi kertaa varhaislapsuuden jälkeen koin sen hyvin samanlaisena Itä-Helsingissä kuin lähijunan, mutta kuitenkin tietyllä tapaa erilaiselta (kalusto, brändi ja niihin liittyvä aistimaailma).





> Minua hämmentää tässä eräänlainen kaksoisstandardi: teknisesti ja toiminnallisesti kaupunkiratajunat ja metrot ovat lähes identtisiä. Joten jos metrossa ei tarvita konduktööriä, niin miksi kaupunkijunissa tarvitaan? Ja jos kaupunkijunissa konduktööristä on paljonkin hyötyä, niin kaiken järjen mukaan silloin metroihinkin kannattaisi palkata konduktöörit. Mutta sen sijaan vähän laiskasti vain ajatellaan, että varmaan kaikki on hyvin kun jatketaan niin kuin aina ennenkin ja kerätään muutama nykytilaa puoltava argumentti. On todella helppo kehittää viitisen ihan mitä tahansa väitettä tukevaa argumenttia. Samoin kuin väitteen vastaisiakin. Harvemmin näkee pohdintaa, mihin suuntaan hyötyjen ja haittojen puntari lähtee kallistumaan.


Oletko varma, että tulevaisuudessakin kaupunkiratajunat ja metrot ovat lähes identtisiä teknisesti? Samanlaiset laituriovet ja automaattilähijunat? Sitä "tekniset ratkaisut" mielestäni tarkoittaa, muun muassa.

----------


## Minä vain

> Onko lähijunissa pakko ostaa VR:n kalliimpi lippu? Ei, jos ostat junasta niin tarjoavat sinulle HSL-lippua, ja maksaa voi ihan matkakortilla.


VR:n liput ovat halvempia kuin HSL:n samalle yhteysvälille. Esimerkiksi Helsingin ja Keravan välillä junalippu vyöhykkeelle ABC maksaa 6.15  ja Lähiseutu 3 puolestaan 7.00 . Matkakortin arvolippu toki on halvempi maksaen vain 5.60 .

----------


## 2000/Inkognito

> En tarkoittanut lainkaan tätä, kannatan korkeita laitureita, ja mielestäni ne kuuluvat junaliikenteen brändiin jo nykyisellään, ollessaan niin yleisiä. Tarkoitin laiturin vaihtamista laituritasossa, mielestäni se ei ole sen vaarallisempaa kuin tien ylitys, kun kyseessä on hitaammat metromaiset lähijunat. Tarvittavalla hälytyslaitteistolla, toki. Ja aina on jommassa kummassa päässä alikulku, jos ei halua ylittää rataa alkeellisesti.


En ole kyllä ihan vastikään käynyt kaikilla HSL-alueen asemilla, mutta eihän kai nytkään ole mahdollista ylittää raiteita samassa tasossa millään kaupunkiratojen asemilla (eli niillä joilla tätä metromaista liikennettä on)? Eikä ero metroasemiin ole sijainnin/kulkuyhteyksien osalta muutenkaan kovin suuri: suuri osa kaupunkiratojen asemista sijaitsee yhtä lailla kuopassa/sillalla/tunnelissa suhteessa ympäristöön kuin metroasemat, ainoat poikkeukset jotka tulee itselle mieleen ovat Leppävaara, Kerava ja tietysti Helsinki, joissa (ainakin jollekin) laiturille pääsee suoraan katutasosta


Mitä tulee ketjun varsinaiseen aiheeseen, olisi mielestäni lähijunien kytkemisessä muuhun HSL-liikenteeseen vielä paljonkin työtä. Täysin riippumatta siitä, millä nimellä liikennettä kutsutaan, kuka junia ajaa ja millaisia ovat tekniset ratkaisut. Lähijunia nykyään käyttävälle, VR:n kaukojunalla saapuvalle tai liikennejärjestelmää paremmin tuntevan kannalta varmasti nykytilannekin on toimiva, mutta juuri uusien matkustajien, turistien jne. kannalta parannattevaa löytyy. Otetaanpa muutama esimerkki:

Aikataulut: HSL:n sivuilta voisi olettaa löytävänsä tiedon kaikesta liikenteestä, jossa sen lippuja voi käyttää (ja reittioppaasta tietysti löytyykin). Kaikkien muiden liikennemuotojen osalta "Aikataulut ja reitit" sivulta löytyy vähintään eri linjojen aikautaulut, mutta "Lähijunat" onkin vain linkki VR:n nettisivuille (ja vielä etusivulle, ei suoraan mihinkään lähijunista kertovaan). Esimerkiksi Oslossa Ruterin (paikallinen HSL) sivulta löytyvät myös junien aikataulut, vaikka se ei siellä edes tilaa liikennettä kuten HSL meillä, vaan kyseessä on täysin NSB:n oma liikenne, jossa liput vain kelpaavat...

Linjakartta/kaavio: Lähijunille ja metrolle on toki olemassa omat sinällään selkeät kaavionsa, mutta miksei kaikki HSL-alueen raskas raideliikenne voisi löytyä samasta kaaviosta. Matkustajan (varsinkin siis uuden/turistin) kannaltahan juuri tällainen raideliikenne on selkeintä ja helppokäyttöisintä, ja viimeistään Länsimetron ja Kehäradan myötä se kattaa suurimman osan seutua, jolloin olisi selkeintä että kaikki vastaava tarjonta esitettäisiin kerralla. Tämä ei edes vaatisi välttämättä muutoksia nykyisiin brändeihin: jälleen esimerkki ulkomailta Berliinistä jossa paikallisesta raskaan raideliikenteen kaaviosta löytyvät niin S-Bahn kuin U-Bahn ja lisäksi vielä pidemmälle jatkavat junat (operaattorista riippumatta), joissa samat liput kelpaavat. Samalla tavalla meillä voisi kaaviosta löytyä samanarvoisina varsinaiset HSL-alueen Lähijunat ja Metro ja siinä sivussa myös ne VR:n pidempimatkaiset junat (kuten Y), joissa liput kelpaavat.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Korkeat laiturit myös vaatisivat hiukkasen pidemmät rampit tälle laudalle kuin matala kiveys/lautakehikko jonka päältä pitää harpata junaan. Esteettömyyttä, katsos.


Pakko kommentoida tähän... Saksalainen ei selittele, saksalainen tekee - Metrinen laituri keskellä tietä Stuttgartin raitioteillä tv-tornin suuntaan vievän radan varrella Gerokstraße 33:n kohdalla: http://goo.gl/maps/rZ4I  :Cool:

----------


## ultrix

> VR menettäisi lipputuloja, jos HSL ei maksaisi tarpeeksi, joka taas ei HSL:le käy, kun lähijunat riittää. Tiksistä tulee väkeä sisään aina kaukojuniin Helsinkiinkin, kylminä talvipäivinä jopa yli 15 hlö.


Jos VR ja HSL sopisivat U-linjatyyppisestä yhteistariffista kaukojunissa, jolloin matkakortilla maksetuista matkoista menisi vakiohinta, seutulipun arvolipun hinta, saisi VR todennäköisesti enemmän lipputuloja kuin nuo "yli 15" talvipäivän matkustajaa per vuoro. Tietysti HSL-taloudellisesti järjestely voisi olla huono, varsinkin kun sitä tarjontaa on jo ennestään yllin kyllin. Mutta tasaisipa ainakin ruuhkia osaltaan.




> Minua harmittaa vietävästi, kun rautatieasemia suljetaan odotustiloja myöten. Kyllä esim. Kauniasissa ja monessa muussa vastaavankokoisessa kohteessa voisi vaatia lipunmyyntiä, sisäodotustuoleja ja kahvilaa.


Tästä asiasta ollaan varmaan kaikkein eniten yhtä mieltä.  :Razz:  On suorastaan typerää, että lipunmyynti- ja odotushuoneet on noin vain suljettu, ja jätetty matkustajien käyttöön suunnilleen tuulikaappeja. Parasta olisi antaa tilat "ilmaiseksi" vuokralle sillä vastikkeella, että vuokranantaja edellyttää HSL-brändin mukaiset opasteet, lipunmyynnin ja aukioloajat ja että paikka täyttää muut odotushuoneelta vaadittavat laatukriteerit ilman ostopakkoa. Eli ei kaljabaaria, roskaruokapaikka ehkä, jos käry ei ole häiritsevää ja paikka pidetään siistinä.




> Tuttu lähijuna-brändi toimii paremmin.


Perustelu?




> Ihan yhtä hyvin toimii rautatieaseman opasteet, ratainfra ja radan äänet. Rautatieasemillakin on sellainen tolppa ja aseman kuva tolpan nokassa.


Totta. Mutta kenen brändi tällöin on kyseessä? Viimeksi kun tarkistin, niissä pyloneissa ja taustavalaistuissa kilvissä oli VR:n, RHK:n ja Liikenneviraston logoja sekä geneerisiä piktogrammeja, jotka sinänsä ovat kyllä asiallisia. Joka tapauksessa kaupunkirataraiteilla yhdistäisin opastejärjestelmän yhteneväiseksi nimenomaan metron kanssa riippumatta siitä, yhdistetäänkö brändejä muuten vai tyydytäänkö sisarbrändeihin M ja L.




> Toisin kuin Helsinki ja Vantaa, Helsingillä ja Espoolla on ihan oikeasti maantieteelliset erot - Hanasaari <> Laajalahti <> Huopalahti <> Talin mäki <> Lintumetsä.


Höpö höpö. Olen joskus matkustanut Jokerilla Espoon puolelta Helsingin puolelle ja piti oikein tarkkaan katsoa, koska se kuntaraja vaihtuu. Katu jatkui samanlaisena, eikä sitä olisi huomannut, jollei olisi ollut Mäkkylässä skarppina. Yhtä lailla voisi sanoa, että "Metroskoin" (Itä-Helsingin) ja Stadin välillä on maantieteelliset erot: Vanhankaupunginlahti, Kulosaari, Korkeasaari ja Viapori.




> Kumpi on matkustajille helpompaa? Monia ei kiinnosta jl-asiat yhtään ja matkustavat niin, kuin ovat tottuneet tähänkin mennessä ja jos sekavuusaste/muutosaste nousee tietyn rajan yli, autolla ajelu tulee helpommaksi. Juuri kuuntelin pysäkillä, kun väkijoukko alkoi ajan kuluksi valittaa siitä, kuinka joukkoliikenne uudistuu liian tiuhaan ja turhaan, muutosta muutoksen vuoksi. Linjan 18 kolmas reittimuutos ja 68X:n uusi reitti (kun vielä vanhakin juuri opittiin) häiritsivät ainakin näitä latokartanolaisia.


Jos raskasraidejärjestelmät esitetään yhdellä kartalla, julkisilla matkustaminen ei ainakaan vaikeudu. Lähiliikenteen nykyinen helmitaulu on jopa joukkoliikenneharrastajalle vaikeaselkoinen, metron haarukka taas helppo. Koska pysytään HSL-alueella, voidaan helmitaulu jättää pidemmän matkan taajamajunia varten.




> sopiva edistysaskel olisikin maalata ratikat HSL-tilaajaväreihin - vai? Yhtenäinen HSL-brändi vs. perinteet.


 En ollut vaatimassa Flirttien maalaamista oransseiksi enkä toisaalta metrojen maalaamista Flirt-väreihin, raitioliikenteen "tilaajaväritys" on ja pysyy keltavihreänä.




> Mielestäni N- ja R-junalla on nimenomaan enemmän yhteistä toistensa kanssa, kuin N-junalla metron kanssa, katsoi sitä miten päin tahansa. Varsinkin, kun mietitään normaalia matti meikäiläis-matkustajaa. Se saattaa johtua lähijunabrändistä, mutta se toimii. Metro ja lähijuna palvelevat niin eri alueita, että niitä ei tarvitsekaan sekoittaa. Lisäksi se maaginen vaihto lähijunasta metroon onnistunee kaikilta, ja varsinkin, kun Reittiopaskin osaa vaihtoa ehdottaa ja varmasti helsinkiläinen, jonka kylään maalainen x voisi olla menossa, osaa sen verran ohjeistaa, että Rautatieasemalta pääsee metrolla perille. Palvelupistekään tuskin sekoittaa pakkaa. Ja edelleen, yhteinen kartta ei vaadi yhteistä brändiä.


Ajattele vuoteen 2018. Tällöin R-junat ajetaan yksinomaan VR:n omistamalla ja liikennöimällä Sm4-kalustolla ja N-junat (lähes) yksinomaan JKOY:n omistamalla Sm5-kalustolla, jota liikennöi VR, HKL, DB, MTR, OnniRail tai joku muu.




> Espoon bussista ei osteta Pendolinolippua, koska bussi ei kolistele satasta kiskojen päällä rautatieasemien välillä. Kun astuu junaan, on hyvää palvelua, että pääsee perille asti samalla lipulla ja lipunmyyntipalvelu on samaa luokkaa kaikissa junissa.


 Eikö olisi perusteltua, että myös Keilaniemen asemalta kyytiin noussut voisi ostaa lipun Tampereelle, vaikka Hervantaan saakka? Minusta olisi.



> Yksi kaksivärinen kartta liikennemuodosta riippumatta: Oranssit runkolinjat ja siniset ei-runkolinjat. Brändit pidettäisiin nykyisellä, tarpeeksi selkeällä tavalla ennallaan. Kartasta voisi sitten osata vaihtaa lähijunasta metroonkin. Näin on jo Tampereella, vaikkakin vain bussejahan siellä kulkee, mutta siellä on bussilinjat kolmessa kategoriassa kartoitettu.


Tampereen malli on parannus vanhaan spagettiin, mutta suosittelisin runkolinjoille värikoodatut viivat, jotka voivat haarautua päissään. Koska metro on oranssi haarukka, olisi A/E-juna vihreä soiro, K/N-juna sininen soiro ja M/I-juna keltainen tai punainen ylösalainen pisara.




> Eli ette aikoneet Keravan kaupunkirataa liittää metrobrändiin sitten, kuin vain puoliksi? Selkeämmäksi vain menee.. Tosin metro, jolla ei saa matkustaa koko matkaa HSL-lipulla, se vasta selkeää olisikin


Minusta Keravan irtoaminen HSL:tä on samanlainen uhkakuva kuin euron totaalihajoaminen. Teoriassa mahdollinen, mutta poliittisesti sellainen katastrofi, jota ei vain päästetä tapahtumaan.




> Linjakartta/kaavio: Lähijunille ja metrolle on toki olemassa omat sinällään selkeät kaavionsa, mutta miksei kaikki HSL-alueen raskas raideliikenne voisi löytyä samasta kaaviosta. Matkustajan (varsinkin siis uuden/turistin) kannaltahan juuri tällainen raideliikenne on selkeintä ja helppokäyttöisintä, ja viimeistään Länsimetron ja Kehäradan myötä se kattaa suurimman osan seutua, jolloin olisi selkeintä että kaikki vastaava tarjonta esitettäisiin kerralla. Tämä ei edes vaatisi välttämättä muutoksia nykyisiin brändeihin: jälleen esimerkki ulkomailta Berliinistä jossa paikallisesta raskaan raideliikenteen kaaviosta löytyvät niin S-Bahn kuin U-Bahn ja lisäksi vielä pidemmälle jatkavat junat (operaattorista riippumatta), joissa samat liput kelpaavat. Samalla tavalla meillä voisi kaaviosta löytyä samanarvoisina varsinaiset HSL-alueen Lähijunat ja Metro ja siinä sivussa myös ne VR:n pidempimatkaiset junat (kuten Y), joissa liput kelpaavat.


Niinpä. Tämä olisi se lähtökohta, joka olisi pitänyt toteuttaa jo viime vuosituhannen puolella tai viimeistään Leppävaaran kaupunkiradan myötä. Seuraava otollinen lanseeraushetki on tosiaan noin 2014 Kehäradan avauksen kanssa.




> Pakko kommentoida tähän... Saksalainen ei selittele, saksalainen tekee - Metrinen laituri keskellä tietä Stuttgartin raitioteillä tv-tornin suuntaan vievän radan varrella Gerokstraße 33:n kohdalla: http://goo.gl/maps/rZ4I


Haluan nähdä metron logon myös Lasipalatsin spårapysäkillä joku päivä. Enkä tarkoita nyt Sokoksen kulmaovea, jossa voi ihailla Rautatientorin kylttiä.

----------


## Knightrider

> VR:n liput ovat halvempia kuin HSL:n samalle yhteysvälille. Esimerkiksi Helsingin ja Keravan välillä junalippu vyöhykkeelle ABC maksaa 6.15  ja Lähiseutu 3 puolestaan 7.00 . Matkakortin arvolippu toki on halvempi maksaen vain 5.60 .


En näe tässä mitään ongelmaa: Säästyy HSL:ltäkin rahaa, kun ei lipulla voi vaihtaa HSL:n tappiota tekevään liikennevälineeseen - mitä lähes kaikki HSL-liikenne onkin. Ja muutenkin, pitäisikö pelkkä juna ilman vaihto-oikeutta ollakaan muuta kuin edullisempi? Tietysti on eri asia, pitäisikö VR:ltä kieltää näiden lippujen myyminen, en siihen ota kantaa kun en tiedä asiasta enempää, muttaa matkustajille on sekä parempaa palvelua että sekavampaa, kun on edullisempi vaihdoton sekä HSL:n lippu.




> En ole kyllä ihan vastikään käynyt kaikilla HSL-alueen asemilla, mutta eihän kai nytkään ole mahdollista ylittää raiteita samassa tasossa millään kaupunkiratojen asemilla (eli niillä joilla tätä metromaista liikennettä on)?


Tähän toivonkin muutosta. Lisäksi Käpylässä oli muistaakseni eteläpäässä ennen tämmöinen kaupunkiradalla, mutta nyt siinä on portti. Pitäjänmäellä olin näkevinäni länsipäässä myös mahdollisuuden siirtyä asemalaiturille samalta tasolta, mutta näin tämän junasta joten voisiko joku tsekata?

Ainakin tulevalla Espoon kaupunkiradalla on ainakin Kilon Kartanon tasoristeys sekä ainakin yhdellä, ellei useallakin asemalla mahdollisuus ylittää rata laillisesti jalan. Tietysti kaupunkirataa suunnitellessa näitä harkitaan uudelleen, mutta toivon, ettei ihmisiä pidetä niin tampioina, ettei osattaisi enää ylittää rataakaan. Ajan lisäksi se haaskaa vielä rahaakin. 



> Eikä ero metroasemiin ole sijainnin/kulkuyhteyksien osalta muutenkaan kovin suuri: suuri osa kaupunkiratojen asemista sijaitsee yhtä lailla kuopassa/sillalla/tunnelissa suhteessa ympäristöön kuin metroasemat, ainoat poikkeukset jotka tulee itselle mieleen ovat Leppävaara, Kerava ja tietysti Helsinki, joissa (ainakin jollekin) laiturille pääsee suoraan katutasosta


Niin pääsee, sekä on asemia kuten Tikkurila ja Käpylä, joissa reunalaitur(e)ille pääsee katutasosta.

Suurin osa asemista on katutasossa, mutta laiturit ovat keskellä joten niille pääsee silti vain alikulusta. Ongelmaksi näen, jos alikulku on vain toisessa päässä, mutta silti väki ohjataan kuin pässiä narusta toiseen päähän, josta alikulkutunneliin, sieltä ylös ja radanvartta takaisin parin metrin päähän lähtöpisteestä. Tälläisistä asemista mieleen tulee näin pikaisesti Valimo. Asemalaiturin itäpäästä lähin Vihdintien bussipysäkki on reilun 50 metrin päässä, mutta siitä matkaa ko. pysäkille on 500 metriä, koska radan ylittäminen on kielletty :Mad:  Ei siinä kävelyssä mitään, mutta jos sen takia myöhästyy 30 minuutin välein kulkevasta junasta...




> Mitä tulee ketjun varsinaiseen aiheeseen, olisi mielestäni lähijunien kytkemisessä muuhun HSL-liikenteeseen vielä paljonkin työtä. Täysin riippumatta siitä, millä nimellä liikennettä kutsutaan, kuka junia ajaa ja millaisia ovat tekniset ratkaisut. Lähijunia nykyään käyttävälle, VR:n kaukojunalla saapuvalle tai liikennejärjestelmää paremmin tuntevan kannalta varmasti nykytilannekin on toimiva, mutta juuri uusien matkustajien, turistien jne. kannalta parannattevaa löytyy. Otetaanpa muutama esimerkki: --


Nyt alkaa kuulostaa paremmalta. En nimenomaan halua metrotasoista liikennettä, metroon liittyviä "moderneja teknisiä ratkaisuja", suljettuja, eristettyjä asemia, kahta eri verkkoa saman katon alle, lipun ennakko-ostopakkoa, lähijuna-brändinimen hylkäämistä enkä metro-brändiäkään, joka saa ainakin 2018 asti lokaa niskaansa, ellei tässä automaatio- ja Länsimetrosotkussa synny ihmeitä. Mutta Lähijuna-brändinimi pois VR:ltä ja sen HSL-brändiin linkittäminen, totaalinen kartta- ja aikataulu-uudistus, niissä ei ole mitään muuta kuin hyvää. Kaikille asemille ei kuitenkaan voi asettaa tasan samoja standardeja, jos rataa aiotaan vetää Kauklahteen asti - vaan asemakohtaisesti tutkitaan kohennustarpeet. Aikataulut ja kartat pitää löytyä kaikilta asemilta, ja yksi VR:n automaatti (sillä voi myös lisäksi ostaa kaikki samat HSL-liput, mitä HSL-automaatistakin) Automaatissa voisi olla myös HSL-logo.




> Tästä asiasta ollaan varmaan kaikkein eniten yhtä mieltä.  On suorastaan typerää, että lipunmyynti- ja odotushuoneet on noin vain suljettu, ja jätetty matkustajien käyttöön suunnilleen tuulikaappeja. Parasta olisi antaa tilat "ilmaiseksi" vuokralle sillä vastikkeella, että vuokranantaja edellyttää HSL-brändin mukaiset opasteet, lipunmyynnin ja aukioloajat ja että paikka täyttää muut odotushuoneelta vaadittavat laatukriteerit ilman ostopakkoa. Eli ei kaljabaaria, roskaruokapaikka ehkä, jos käry ei ole häiritsevää ja paikka pidetään siistinä.





> Perustelu?


 Sama brändi, mihin on tähänkin mennessä totuttu sekä on selkeää, että sana "juna" löytyy brändin nimestä, kun rautatieasemalta toiselle on matka. En väitä, etteikö metrokaan juna olisi, mutta ei kaikki sitä edes niin pitkälle ajattele.



> Totta. Mutta kenen brändi tällöin on kyseessä? Viimeksi kun tarkistin, niissä pyloneissa ja taustavalaistuissa kilvissä oli VR:n, RHK:n ja Liikenneviraston logoja sekä geneerisiä piktogrammeja, jotka sinänsä ovat kyllä asiallisia. Joka tapauksessa kaupunkirataraiteilla yhdistäisin opastejärjestelmän yhteneväiseksi nimenomaan metron kanssa riippumatta siitä, yhdistetäänkö brändejä muuten vai tyydytäänkö sisarbrändeihin M ja L.


Sisarbrändit M ja L kuulostavat aika luontevalta, onhan Saksassakin vastaava otettu usein esille. Tämä tukisi paremmin niitä jo olemassa olevia brändejä sekä mielikuvia, eikä sekoittaisi ihmisiä niin paljoa.



> Höpö höpö. Olen joskus matkustanut Jokerilla Espoon puolelta Helsingin puolelle ja piti oikein tarkkaan katsoa, koska se kuntaraja vaihtuu. Katu jatkui samanlaisena, eikä sitä olisi huomannut, jollei olisi ollut Mäkkylässä skarppina. Yhtä lailla voisi sanoa, että "Metroskoin" (Itä-Helsingin) ja Stadin välillä on maantieteelliset erot: Vanhankaupunginlahti, Kulosaari, Korkeasaari ja Viapori.


Espoolaisille löytyy kaikki tarvittava palvelu Espoosta, joten kunnalla ei ole mitään intressejä yhdistyä. Ja kyllä, monet osaavat erottaa Itä-Helsingin muusta Helsingistä, mutta silloin kun Itä-Helsinki liittyi Helsinkiin ennen muinoin, ei täällä ollut lähes mitään palvelua. Nyt Itä-Helsinki selviäisi yksinkin, kun täällä on jo kaikki palvelu sekä tämä on hallinnollisesti iso alue, asukasluvultaankin. Uskon, että erillisenä kaupunkina Itä-Helsinki voisi jopa kehittyä nopeammin, Helsingin virastot tuntien. No, pysytään aiheessa.



> Jos raskasraidejärjestelmät esitetään yhdellä kartalla, julkisilla matkustaminen ei ainakaan vaikeudu. Lähiliikenteen nykyinen helmitaulu on jopa joukkoliikenneharrastajalle vaikeaselkoinen, metron haarukka taas helppo. Koska pysytään HSL-alueella, voidaan helmitaulu jättää pidemmän matkan taajamajunia varten.


 Helmitauluun voisi silti jättää taajamajunien lisäksi myös lähijunat, sillä niillä on paljon yhteistä - ei sekään palvelua pahenna, kun molemmissa käy joka tapauksessa HSL-liput HSL-alueella ja VR-liput ulkopuolella/le/lta. Helmitauluun voisi merkata voimakkaammin HSL-rajan ja harmaalla pohjalla ulkopuolisen alueen.

 En ollut vaatimassa Flirttien maalaamista oransseiksi enkä toisaalta metrojen maalaamista Flirt-väreihin, raitioliikenteen "tilaajaväritys" on ja pysyy keltavihreänä.



> Ajattele vuoteen 2018. Tällöin R-junat ajetaan yksinomaan VR:n omistamalla ja liikennöimällä Sm4-kalustolla ja N-junat (lähes) yksinomaan JKOY:n omistamalla Sm5-kalustolla, jota liikennöi VR, HKL, DB, MTR, OnniRail tai joku muu.


Ajetaanhan N-junia nytkin FLIRT-kalustolla, eikä liikennöitsijää junasta huomaa ja HSL-logot ovat esillä. Ja R-junat ajetaan jo VR:n omistamalla ja liikennöimällä Sm4 kalustolla. Ei tämä tästä miksikään muutu, Matti Meikäläisen kannalta.
 Eikö olisi perusteltua, että myös Keilaniemen asemalta kyytiin noussut voisi ostaa lipun Tampereelle, vaikka Hervantaan saakka? Minusta olisi.



> Tampereen malli on parannus vanhaan spagettiin, mutta suosittelisin runkolinjoille värikoodatut viivat, jotka voivat haarautua päissään. Koska metro on oranssi haarukka, olisi A/E-juna vihreä soiro, K/N-juna sininen soiro ja M/I-juna keltainen tai punainen ylösalainen pisara.


Juu, näin. Tunnukset sitten samalla värillä karttaan, reitin varrelle.



> Minusta Keravan irtoaminen HSL:tä on samanlainen uhkakuva kuin euron totaalihajoaminen. Teoriassa mahdollinen, mutta poliittisesti sellainen katastrofi, jota ei vain päästetä tapahtumaan.


Kuinka suuria tukipaketteja suostuisit Keravalle maksamaan, jos se ei haluaisi enää maksaa HSL:n riistohintoja ja uhkaisi erota HSL:stä? Ihan oikeasti, olisitko valmis antamaan alennusta muiden kustannuksella? Sipoo olisi seuraavana valittamassa.



> Haluan nähdä metron logon myös Lasipalatsin spårapysäkillä joku päivä. Enkä tarkoita nyt Sokoksen kulmaovea, jossa voi ihailla Rautatientorin kylttiä.


Pikaraitiotien brändiä mietitään sitten, kun oikeasti tänne on tulossa joku bussia nopeampi raitiolinja. Teknisesti mahdollista, silti kaukana tulevaisuudessa. Minusta kaikkien pikaraitiolinjojen brändien pitäisi olla Metron sijaan sama, kuin muilla runkolinjoillakin ja idean myös: esim. ei mieluummin alle 800m pysäkinväliä. Pikaraitiotiet ja runkolinjabussit ovat oikeasti tasan sama tuote, toinen vain kiskoilla. Toivottavasti molemmat sähköllä, mutta saa nähdä.

----------


## hylje

Miksi ratikan pitäisi olla nopeampi kuin bussi? Nopeat bussilinjat ovat järjestään moottoritielinjoja, jotka ovat täysin vinksalleen kuormitettuja eli yhtäaikaa täpötäysiä ruuhkan suuntaisesti ja huonosti kannattavia ruuhkaa vastaan. Isolla ratikalla tahi junalla voi lievittää tukkoisuutta, mutta tyhjä sivu ruuhkaa vastaan sattuu sitten sitäkin enemmän talouteen. Nopeita linjoja pitäisi olla vähemmän: kokonaisvaltaisesti kehittämällä kaupunkia tasapainoisesti kuormitettujen kaupunkilinjojen varaan. Runkolinjat ovat hyvä lähtökohta, mutta jokainen runkolinja ei ole Jokeri.

----------


## ultrix

> Kaikille asemille ei kuitenkaan voi asettaa tasan samoja standardeja, jos rataa aiotaan vetää Kauklahteen asti - vaan asemakohtaisesti tutkitaan kohennustarpeet. Aikataulut ja kartat pitää löytyä kaikilta asemilta, ja yksi VR:n automaatti (sillä voi myös lisäksi ostaa kaikki samat HSL-liput, mitä HSL-automaatistakin) Automaatissa voisi olla myös HSL-logo.


Eri asemilla voi olla eri palvelutaso, mutta kaikilla asemilla voidaan edellyttää olevan jonkinlainen minimitaso. VR:n automaatteja ei tarvita kuin kaukojuna-asemilla, koska VR ei kohtalaisen suurella todennäköisyydellä operoi enää 2018 jälkeen kaupunkiradoilla.




> Espoolaisille löytyy kaikki tarvittava palvelu Espoosta, joten kunnalla ei ole mitään intressejä yhdistyä. Ja kyllä, monet osaavat erottaa Itä-Helsingin muusta Helsingistä, mutta silloin kun Itä-Helsinki liittyi Helsinkiin ennen muinoin, ei täällä ollut lähes mitään palvelua.


Espoo oli vielä ennen sotia pieni, ruotsinkielinen maalaiskunta Helsingin kupeessa. Tätä nykyä Itä-Helsingissä on kaikki palvelut mitä Espoossakin Stockmannia myöten. 




> Ajetaanhan N-junia nytkin FLIRT-kalustolla, eikä liikennöitsijää junasta huomaa ja HSL-logot ovat esillä. Ja R-junat ajetaan jo VR:n omistamalla ja liikennöimällä Sm4 kalustolla. Ei tämä tästä miksikään muutu, Matti Meikäläisen kannalta.


Hyvä huomio. Tilanne on muuttunut huomattavasti siitä, kun Sm4-junilla ajettiin sekä pitkän matkan lähijunia että kaupunkiratojen lähijunia.




> Kuinka suuria tukipaketteja suostuisit Keravalle maksamaan, jos se ei haluaisi enää maksaa HSL:n riistohintoja ja uhkaisi erota HSL:stä? Ihan oikeasti, olisitko valmis antamaan alennusta muiden kustannuksella? Sipoo olisi seuraavana valittamassa.


Lähinnä selvitys siitä, mitä maksaa sama palvelutaso HSL:n ulkopuolella järjestettynä Keravan kaupungille ja Keravan kaupungin asukkaille. Kerava on kuitenkin niin vahvasti joukkoliikennekaupunki, että siellä tuskin oikeasti uskalletaan luopua HSL:stä, kun sinne on lopulta päästy ja vieläpä täysivaltaiseksi jäseneksi.




> Pikaraitiotien brändiä mietitään sitten, kun oikeasti tänne on tulossa joku bussia nopeampi raitiolinja. Teknisesti mahdollista, silti kaukana tulevaisuudessa. Minusta kaikkien pikaraitiolinjojen brändien pitäisi olla Metron sijaan sama, kuin muilla runkolinjoillakin ja idean myös: esim. ei mieluummin alle 800m pysäkinväliä. Pikaraitiotiet ja runkolinjabussit ovat oikeasti tasan sama tuote, toinen vain kiskoilla. Toivottavasti molemmat sähköllä, mutta saa nähdä.


Berliinissähän on niitä metroratikoita ja metrobusseja tavallisten ratikoiden ja bussien ohella. Otetaanko sieltä mallia?  :Wink:

----------


## tlajunen

> Tiksistä tulee väkeä sisään aina kaukojuniin Helsinkiinkin, kylminä talvipäivinä jopa yli 15 hlö.


Ei tule aina. Kokemuksiini perustuen ehkä puolet kerroista vähintään yksi yrittää sisälle, ja niistä puolessa tapauksista konduktööri estää pääsyn. Maksimissaan olen havainnut ehkä n. 5 henkilön onnistuvan jäämään kyytiin. Tuo 15 kuulostaa kyllä melkoiselta yksittäistapaukselta, mikäli siis pitää paikkansa.

Käytännössähän nuo kaikki kulkevat pummilla, joten asia ei oikeastaan liity edes käsiteltävänä olevaan aiheeseen.

----------


## jodo

> Ei tule aina. Kokemuksiini perustuen ehkä puolet kerroista vähintään yksi yrittää sisälle, ja niistä puolessa tapauksista konduktööri estää pääsyn. Maksimissaan olen havainnut ehkä n. 5 henkilön onnistuvan jäämään kyytiin. Tuo 15 kuulostaa kyllä melkoiselta yksittäistapaukselta, mikäli siis pitää paikkansa.
> 
> Käytännössähän nuo kaikki kulkevat pummilla, joten asia ei oikeastaan liity edes käsiteltävänä olevaan aiheeseen.


Minulle taas IC-juna on halvin yhteys Tikkurilasta Helsinkiin  :Very Happy:    Opiskelijahinta on noin 2,5 euroa, kun HSL:n seutulippu ilman alennusta maksaa matkakortilla reippaasti yli kolme euroa, ja kolmen vyöhykkeen vyöhykelippu 3,10 euroa.   Monta kertaa olen tullut Ic:llä Tikkurilasta Helsinkiin, ja ihan lipun kanssa.

----------


## tlajunen

> Tähän toivonkin muutosta. Lisäksi Käpylässä oli muistaakseni eteläpäässä ennen tämmöinen kaupunkiradalla, mutta nyt siinä on portti. Pitäjänmäellä olin näkevinäni länsipäässä myös mahdollisuuden siirtyä asemalaiturille samalta tasolta, mutta näin tämän junasta joten voisiko joku tsekata?


Ei ole nykyään millään kaupunkiratojen asemilla (laillista) mahdollisuutta ylittää raiteita tasossa. Ja hyvä niin.





> Ongelmaksi näen, jos alikulku on vain toisessa päässä, mutta silti väki ohjataan kuin pässiä narusta toiseen päähän, josta alikulkutunneliin, sieltä ylös ja radanvartta takaisin parin metrin päähän lähtöpisteestä. Tälläisistä asemista mieleen tulee näin pikaisesti Valimo.


Valimossa alikulku on kutakuinkin keskellä, ja junat pysähtyvät kutakuinkin alikulun kohdalle.





> Asemalaiturin itäpäästä lähin Vihdintien bussipysäkki on reilun 50 metrin päässä, mutta siitä matkaa ko. pysäkille on 500 metriä, koska radan ylittäminen on kielletty Ei siinä kävelyssä mitään, mutta jos sen takia myöhästyy 30 minuutin välein kulkevasta junasta...


A-junat kulkevat suuren osan vuotta ruuhka-aikaan 10 minuutin välein ja päivällä 20 minuutin välein. Nyt kesäaikana ja etenkin Vantaankosken radan suurremontin vuoksi on poikkeuksia.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 10:43 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 10:42 ----------




> Minulle taas IC-juna on halvin yhteys Tikkurilasta Helsinkiin    Opiskelijahinta on noin 2,5 euroa, kun HSL:n seutulippu ilman alennusta maksaa matkakortilla reippaasti yli kolme euroa, ja kolmen vyöhykkeen vyöhykelippu 3,10 euroa.   Monta kertaa olen tullut Ic:llä Tikkurilasta Helsinkiin, ja ihan lipun kanssa.


Juu, tiedän, että teikäläiselle tuo on halvin (vai olisiko yöpikajuna vielä halvempi...), mutta joitain harvoja sinunlaisia poikkeuksia lukuunottamatta porukka yrittää pummilla kulkea, koska tietävät ettei kaukojunissa juuri koskaan kulje tarkastajia.

----------


## Sami Koskinen

> En näe tässä mitään ongelmaa: Säästyy HSL:ltäkin rahaa, kun ei lipulla voi vaihtaa HSL:n tappiota tekevään liikennevälineeseen - mitä lähes kaikki HSL-liikenne onkin.


Miettisit nyt vähän, mitä kirjoitat... Tarkoitatko todella, että esimerkiksi Keravan sisäiseen liikenteeseen menee sitä vähemmän rahaa, mitä vähemmän siinä on nousuja?

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Paraneekohan? Kaupunkirata haarautuu kahtia Huopalahdessa, mistä seuraa, että sekä Kehäradan että Espoon kaupunkiradan vuorovälit voivat olla vain puolet yhteisen osuuden vuorovälistä, joka puolestaan Pisaran takia tulee olemaan sama kuin Pääradan suuntaisen kaupunkiradan vuoroväli.


En tarkoittanut minimivuoroväliä, vaan sitä että A-junalla on pitkän osaa päivästä 20 tai 30 minuutin vuoroväli. 10 minuutin vuoroväli onnistuu nytkin ruuhkassa ihan hyvin.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 16:21 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 16:17 ----------




> Huoh. No, ei kai kukaan kiellä, mutta saattaisipa sekoittaa turisteja.


Mutta mielestäsi sitten on vähemmän sotkuista, että ei ole vahvalla visualisoinnilla ja eri brändein erotettu metroliikennettä vastaavaa kaupungin omaa liikennettä sekä aina Kolariin asti ulottuvaa liikennettä? Sehän se juuri sekoittaa turistin, kun kaksi aivan eri palvelua on samannäköisiä, mutta kaksi aivan samaa palvelua on erinäköisiä.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 16:25 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 16:21 ----------




> Yhtä HSL:n brändi, kuin "bussi" kuten on myös U-linjoja, jolla saa matkustaa HSL-alueella. Junaliikenteessä on vain onnistuttu saamaan ihmiset tajuamaan, että niillä VR:n taajamajunillakin saa matkustaa vapaasti ja systeemi pelaa.


Nykyinen käyttö ei kerro mitään siitä, mikä potentiaali paremmin integroidulla brändillä olisi. U-linjojen esimerkki on juuri varoittava. Parempi brändi jopa voisi nostaa maan arvoa asemien läheisyydessä, koska ihmiset hahmottaisivat radanvarsialueet metromaisen palvelun alueeksi.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 16:28 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 16:25 ----------




> Luulen, että VR on nopeampi antamaan informaatiota matkustajille poikkeustilanteissa.


VR:n tuleekin olla nopea informaatiossaan, mutta se on operaattorina vastuussa siitä HSL:lle. Matkustajien ei tule joutua käyttämään useita kanavia saadakseen poikkeusinformaatiota. Kaiken HSL-liikenteen poikkeusinfon tulee olla saatavilla HSL:ltä ihan yhtä ripeästi kuin sitä kysyisi operaattorilta suoraan. Koska vaihtoehtohan, että tavallisen matkustajan pitäisi kaivaa sitä infoa vuoroin VR:ltä, HKL:ltä, HelBiltä, Nobinalta, Veolialta, Pohjolan Liikenteeltä ja vaikka Åbergin linjalta. Ei ole mitään syytä tehdä poikkeusta VR:n kohdalla.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 16:33 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 16:28 ----------




> Paitsi että taajamajunaliikenne ja muu kuin kaupunkirataliikenne tulee jatkossakin olemaan nimenomaan rautatieasemilla palveltua liikennettä. Huopalahden ja Hiekkaharjun välisellä radalla metroasema on toki oikea nimitys, mutta historiallisesti jokseenkin kontrafaktuaalista lähteä jotain Huopalahtea nimittämään metroasemaksi.


Minä oikeastaan tuossa laskin ne kaukoliikenteeseen (eli kaikkee siihen, mikä ei ole metroliikennettä). Ne ns. metroasemat olisivat tosiaan vain niitä, joissa on yksi laituri kahdelle kaupunkiradan raiteelle. Kaikki muut jäisivät nimelle "rautatieasema", jossa tosin olisi oma selkeästi viitoitettu metrolaiturinsa.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 16:39 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 16:33 ----------




> Menee vain sekavammaksi, kun metrolla ei olekaan se tuttu poikittainen reitti ja yksi operaattori ja ei pysähdykään kaikilla asemilla.


On se kumma miten Lontoo on kehittynyt suurkaupungiksi, kun ei siellä olekaan enää vain sitä yhtä tuttua Metropolitan Railwaysin linjaa, vaan jollakin ihme Underground-brändin alla menee linjoja sikin sokin ties minne ja jotain ihme linjoja, jotka eivät pysähdy kaikilla asemilla. Jos ihmiset todellakin mieltävät metron vain yhdeksi linjaksi, se on ongelma joka tulee korjata. Koska sitä metropalvelua on tarjolla paljon enemmän.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 16:47 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 16:39 ----------

Taidan kyllä lopettaa kuolleen hevosen piiskaamisen tähän. Viesti pitenee kilometriin, jos vastaan vielä kaikkeen keskusteluun. Mutta lisätään silti loppuun:

Lontoo on erittäin hyvä esimerkki muutenkin, koska siellähän on todella kaksi teknisesti toisistaan eroavaa metroa. Sisäpiireissä niitä kutsutaan nimillä "underground" ja "subsurface", mutta käyttäjille ne ovat yhtä ja samaa Undergroundia. Subsurface on näistä se lähijunamaisempi kookkaammalla kalustollaan ja enemmän maan päällä kulkevalla radallaan. Se on alun perin ollutkin juuri sitä mitä lähijuna-nimellä ymmärretään. Mutta ei todellakaan olisi sielläkään mitään järkeä erotella näitä kahta käyttäjille eri järjestelmänä.

Suunta on myös nykyään vastaava. Lontoon nykyisistä lähijunista tehtiin junista eroteltu brändinsä Overground, joka nimellä pyrkii viestimään samankaltaisuutta tuubin kanssa. Niillä kuitenkin palvelu on hyvin erilaista kuin tuubilla, joten niitä ei ainakaan nykyisellään voisi liittää kokonaan Underground-nimen alle.

Joku paremmin tietävä voisi kertoa, onko Undergroundilla asemia, jossa junat olisivat rinnakkain varsinaisten rautateiden junien kanssa.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 17:06 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 16:47 ----------




> Helsinki ja Espoo ovat yhtä kaupunkia, vaikka nimellisesti ovatkin mukamas eri kaupunkeja, mitä ne toki hallinnollisesti ovat. E ei lopulta skippaa kovin montaa asemaa, ja ESKARAn valmistuttua A ja E on yhtä Espooseen tai jopa Kauklahteen ulottuvaa junatyyppiä. Rantaradalla on tällöin todennäköisesti S-junan tyyppinen palvelu 20 minuutin vuorovälillä, jonka lomassa kaukojunat ja taajamajunat.


Tähän vielä kommmenttina, että tämähän on vain paluu kymmenen vuoden takaiseen tilanteeseen. Tuolloin liikennöitiin juuri noin: E-junat pysähtyivät joka asemalla ja Ässä oli Kirkkonummen express, ihan Ärrän veroinen. Silloin L-juniakin meni vielä päivällä. Nykyinen järjestelmä on oikeasti vain välivaihe, kun rantaradan Espoon-asemille piti isomman kysynnän vuoksi alkaa pysäyttää kaikki junat. S-junan käyttäjät ymmärrettävästi eivät hirveästi pitäneet siitä.

Vuorotarjonta tuolloin oli toki paljon heikompi kuin se metro-E:llä tulisi olemaan.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 17:19 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 17:06 ----------




> Voin jo kuvitella otsikot kaikesta siitä, mikä Länsimetro- ja automatisointiprojekteissa menee pieleen ja sitten se heijastuu juniinkin, vaikka ne ovat täysin eri rataverkolla.


Ja tähän on vain pakko kommentoida: Viestinnän lähtökohta ei todellakaan voi olla se, että "kun kaikki menee kuitenkin pieleen, parempi pitää kaikki erillään ettei vain yksi pilaa toisen mainetta". Totta kai isoon brändiin sisältyy myös iso maineriski. Mutta sillä on aina myös positiivinen puolensa, joka jää saavuttamatta jollei viestintää integroida: kun yhdessä osassa menee hyvin, se välittyy myös toiseen. Jos metrossa todella on riski isoille teknisille vaikeuksille, silloin onkin HSL:n kannalta parempi, että lähijunien hyvä toimivuus kannattelisi sitä metron brändiä: kyllä se saadaan toimimaan; vaikka järjestelmän yhdessä osassa on vikaa, kokonaisuutena se toimii hyvin.

"Pää pensaaseen" ei ole mikään lähtökohta. Sillä ei sitten saavutetakaan mitään. Parempi lopettaa koko HSL ja seudun kattava liikennejärjestelmä ja palata bussiyhtiöiden omiin lippuihin. HSL:n koko synnyinajatus on "yksi kaupunki, yksi liikenneverkko" (jos sallitte hieman epäkorrektin viittauksen). Ei ole mitään järkeä, että viestinnässä pyritään integroimaan kaikki, paitsi että lähijunat jätettäköön VR:n tontille. Lähijunat ovat HSL:lle vielä metroa ja ratikoita tärkeämpi liikenneverkon osa.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 17:31 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 17:19 ----------




> Kaupunkibussit ja raitiovaunuthan palvelevat HSL-alueella niin samaa tarkoitusta, että miksi ihmeessä niitä ei voisi esittää ihmisille samanarvoisina?


Mutta näinhän ei itse asiassa ole. Muutama keskustabussilinja on poikkeus, ja niistäkin haluttaisiin kovasti eroon, koska ne eivät pysty ratikan palvelutasoon. Kaikki muut bussilinjat taas palvelevat lähinnä keskustaan tulemista ja keskustan ulkopuolista poikittaisliikennettä. Ratikka taas on se keskustan jalankulun jatke ja kantakaupunkilaisen kulkupeli. Lähijunilla ja metrolla ei ole yhtään niin suurta henkistä kuilua kuin ratikoilla ja busseilla on. Ja ratikoilla ja busseilla se ei ole muutettavissa, eikä niitä voi teknisestikään yhdistää, mutta lähijunien ja metron erot ovat kaikki helposti muutettavissa.

Laajasalon ratikka olisi ensimmäinen iso askel eri suuntaan. Mutta sillähän toisaalta haetaan myös niitä hyötyjä: Laajasaloon ei menisikään mikään lähiöbussilinja, vaan se olisi osa kantakaupungin ratikkavyöhykettä. Raide-Jokeri sitten taas olisi nimenomaan osa runkobusseja, mutta siitä positiivisesti ylöspäin poikkeava. Se kyllä tullaan joka tapauksessa esittämään aina runkobussien kanssa yhtä aikaa.

Ihmiset saavat kyllä itse keksiä saman brändin eri vempeleille eri merkityksiä. Syntyyhän niitä vaikka jo ihan nivelbusseillekin. Jos lähijunat kuuluisivat metroon, ihmiset varmasti keksisivät jonkin sopivan erottelun, esim. jättimetron tai jotain vastaavaa. Siinä ei ole mitään pahaa sinänsä.

Summa summarum: raitiovaunuille on luonnostaan kehittynyt oma brändinsä busseista eroavana kulkuneuvona. Sitä ei tule väkisin yhdistää busseihin, koska se ei ole mahdollista. Raitiovaunun brändi muodostuu sellaisista tekijöistä, joita bussi ei voi kopioida. Mutta metrolla ei ole sellaisia merkittäviä tekijöitä, joita ei voisi lähijunissa kopioida. Niitä joita ei voi, ei ole pakko.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 17:37 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 17:31 ----------




> Mun mielestä nykyisellään nämä brändäykset on ihan kohdillaan. Miksi muuttamisen vuoksi muutettaisiin jotain, johon on totuttu ja kulkuvälineitä on opittu käyttämään? 
> Ihmiset mieltävät junan junana ja metron metrona vaikka kyseessä on kaupunkiliikenteessä hyvinkin samankaltainen liikkumismuoto.


Tätä ei tehdäkään vain muuttamisen vuoksi, vaan siksi että HSL pystyisi paremmin viestimään laajalle ulottuvaa hyvän tason palvelua. Tämä ei eroa mitenkään niistä tavoitteista, mitä brändäämisellä missä tahansa liikeyrityksellä haetaan: lisää myyntiä. Vaikka brändääminen ei olekaan enää kuumin aihe markkinoinnissa, eivät sillä saadut vaikutukset ole mihinkään hävinneet. Hyvän brändäämisen lisäksi vain joudutaan nykyään tekemään vielä enemmän.

Tätä siis muutettaisiin juuri siksi, että ihmiset helpommin käyttäisivät niitäkin kulkuvälineitä, joihin eivät ole tottuneet ja oppineet käyttämään. Jottei se vaihtoehto olisi, että "menen autolla, koska kaikki muu paitsi metron käyttö on niin hankalaa".

----------


## Knightrider

> Miksi ratikan pitäisi olla nopeampi kuin bussi? Nopeat bussilinjat ovat järjestään moottoritielinjoja, jotka ovat täysin vinksalleen kuormitettuja eli yhtäaikaa täpötäysiä ruuhkan suuntaisesti ja huonosti kannattavia ruuhkaa vastaan. Isolla ratikalla tahi junalla voi lievittää tukkoisuutta, mutta tyhjä sivu ruuhkaa vastaan sattuu sitten sitäkin enemmän talouteen. Nopeita linjoja pitäisi olla vähemmän: kokonaisvaltaisesti kehittämällä kaupunkia tasapainoisesti kuormitettujen kaupunkilinjojen varaan. Runkolinjat ovat hyvä lähtökohta, mutta jokainen runkolinja ei ole Jokeri.


Pikaraitioteillä ja moottoritiebussilinjoilla ei ole paljoakaan yhteistä. Voisi olettaa, että useampi jättäisi autonsa vaikka Munkkiniemen puistotielle tai Haagaan ja hyppäisi siitä ratikkaan, jos ratikalla ei menisi 5 km matkaan 20 (talvella 25) minuuttia. Sama koskee muitakin päätepisteitä, kuten Arabiaa. Raitiolinjaverkkoa voisi myös laajentaa pitemmälle, jos matkanopeus olisi tarpeeksi sujuva.




> Eri asemilla voi olla eri palvelutaso, mutta kaikilla asemilla voidaan edellyttää olevan jonkinlainen minimitaso. VR:n automaatteja ei tarvita kuin kaukojuna-asemilla, koska VR ei kohtalaisen suurella todennäköisyydellä operoi enää 2018 jälkeen kaupunkiradoilla.


Mutta operoi kaikilla muilla radoilla. Nykyisellä VR:n automaatilla saa kaikki HSL-automaatin palvelut sekä VR:n lipun minne vain Suomeen, joten ehdotin sitä, kun en parempaa palvelua keksikään.



> Lähinnä selvitys siitä, mitä maksaa sama palvelutaso HSL:n ulkopuolella järjestettynä Keravan kaupungille ja Keravan kaupungin asukkaille. Kerava on kuitenkin niin vahvasti joukkoliikennekaupunki, että siellä tuskin oikeasti uskalletaan luopua HSL:stä, kun sinne on lopulta päästy ja vieläpä täysivaltaiseksi jäseneksi.


Keravalle onkin hyvä olla HSL:ssä, sillä niitä palveluja, ainakaan yksityisiä, ei taida sieltä löytyä aivan jokaista sorttia.



> Berliinissähän on niitä metroratikoita ja metrobusseja tavallisten ratikoiden ja bussien ohella. Otetaanko sieltä mallia?


Tiedän kyllä, että metro-sanaa käytetään kaikissa jl-kulkupeleissä, jos nyt ei köysiratoja ja lauttoja lasketa, mutta se hämmentääkin soppaa vain enemmän, kun metro ei enää ole mikään. Helsingissä sentään metro on yksinkertainen, erottuva ja selkeä tuote, jolla on selvät kriteerit, brändi ja tekniset ratkaisut - ja yhä enemmän se on maanalaisen kaltainen, kun Länsimetrokin sukeltaa koko matkan.



> Ei ole nykyään millään kaupunkiratojen asemilla (laillista) mahdollisuutta ylittää raiteita tasossa. Ja hyvä niin.


Miten voisi olla A-junan, joka 10-30 minuutin välein kulkee, joka asemien kohdalla ei kovaa kulje tai ohita yhtään asemaa, varominen kaikkine varoituslaitoksineen olla vaarallista? Toki siinä kuolemariski nousee, mutta niin nousee joka kerta kun ylittää autotien, eikä suvaitse käyttää ylikulkua vaan kehtaa posottaa suojatietä. Samalla logiikalla myös asemien niissä päissä, joissa ei ole ali/ylikulkua, pitäisi huimapäille olla mahdollisuus kokeilla onneaan :Wink:  Mutta siis, itse väitän tasoristeystä suojatietäkin turvallisemmaksi.



> Valimossa alikulku on kutakuinkin keskellä, ja junat pysähtyvät kutakuinkin alikulun kohdalle.





> A-junat kulkevat suuren osan vuotta ruuhka-aikaan 10 minuutin välein ja päivällä 20 minuutin välein. Nyt kesäaikana ja etenkin Vantaankosken radan suurremontin vuoksi on poikkeuksia.


Silti vaihto Vihdintieltä lähijuniin on erittäin hankalaksi tehty.



> Juu, tiedän, että teikäläiselle tuo on halvin (vai olisiko yöpikajuna vielä halvempi...), mutta joitain harvoja sinunlaisia poikkeuksia lukuunottamatta porukka yrittää pummilla kulkea, koska tietävät ettei kaukojunissa juuri koskaan kulje tarkastajia.


VR voisi lanseerata lisälipun, eli HSL-lipulla pääsisi kaukojuniin, ja lisälippu pitää leimata eteisestä normaalin HSL-lipun lisäksi ja se maksetaan normaalisti matkakortilla. VR pitäisi lisälipun tulot, ja HSL ei maksaisi korvauksia, sillä saahan VR lisää asiakkaita tyhjille paikoille ja pitää lisälipun hinnan, joka olisi HSL:n ja VR:n välisen sopimuksen tulos, esim. 2. Lisälipun saisi tietenkin myös kausilipun päälle, kunhan se 2 löytyy arvoa. Onhan sentään kaukojunat nopea ja mukava tapa matkustaa. Tuttu maksutapa ja vaihto-oikeus tähän päälle, niin on hyvää lisäpalvelua vailla huonoja puolia.




> Miettisit nyt vähän, mitä kirjoitat... Tarkoitatko todella, että esimerkiksi Keravan sisäiseen liikenteeseen menee sitä vähemmän rahaa, mitä vähemmän siinä on nousuja?


 Riippuu tietysti siitä, moniko näistä käyttäisi muutenkaan tätä sisäistä liikennettä. Eiköhän VR:n lipun ostavat asu aseman ympäristössä muutenkin, ja juuri siksi eivät nää tarpeellista maksaa muutamaa senttiä lisää HSL-lipusta.



> Kolariin asti ulottuvaa liikennettä? Sehän se juuri sekoittaa turistin, kun kaksi aivan eri palvelua on samannäköisiä, mutta kaksi aivan samaa palvelua on erinäköisiä.


Eli mielestäsi S-bahn ja U-bahn ovat saman näköistä palvelua ja ne kannattaisi yhdistää? Koska, kuten aikaisemmin mainittu, tilanne on aika vastaava kuin Berliinissä. Jos olen ymmärtänyt oikein, sinä nimenomaan haluat yhdistää metron ja lähijunan, etkä vain erottaa taajamajunaa VR:n ja lähijunaa HSL:n brändeiksi.



> Parempi brändi jopa voisi nostaa maan arvoa asemien läheisyydessä, koska ihmiset hahmottaisivat radanvarsialueet metromaisen palvelun alueeksi.


Luuletko, ettei asukkaat hahmota asuvansa lähijunamaisen palvelun alueella, kun asuvat lähellä rautatieasemaa? Rautatieasema on aika näyttävä ja tunnettu rakennus kaikilla asuinalueilla, joilla sellainen on. Lähijuna tuottaa pitemmälle matkalle suunnitellun, laadukkaamman sekä nopeamman, mutta harvemmin kulkevan junan mielikuvan, ja sitähän esim. se 10-20 minuutin välein kulkeva Flirt onkin. Metro ei ikinä tule ohittamaan asemia, koska se kuuluu sen brändiin, kun taas lähijunilla se on juuri ominaisuus ja suuren palvelualueen vuoksi onkin tarvetta myös linjoille, jotka eivät pysähdy kaikilla pikku seisakkeilla. Lähijunissa pitäisi nyt vaikka heti korostaa HSL-alueen rajoja vaikka huputtamalla Buscom-laite sekä uudistamalla kartat.



> Minä oikeastaan tuossa laskin ne kaukoliikenteeseen (eli kaikkee siihen, mikä ei ole metroliikennettä). Ne ns. metroasemat olisivat tosiaan vain niitä, joissa on yksi laituri kahdelle kaupunkiradan raiteelle. Kaikki muut jäisivät nimelle "rautatieasema", jossa tosin olisi oma selkeästi viitoitettu metrolaiturinsa.


Jotkut voivat mennä siitäkin sekaisin, kun rautatieasemalta ei pääse "oikeaan junaan" ollenkaan. Lähijuna on mielikuvana nopeampi, oli sitten oikeasti vain muutaman minuutin nopeampi tai ei. Osittain tämä myös johtuu siitä, että yleinen metromatka voi olla R.tori-Itäkeskus, siinä missä yleinen lähijunamatka vie toiseen kaupunkiin - samassa ajassa. Hitaammat lähijunat hyötyvät nopeampien brändistä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Toisin kuin Helsinki ja Vantaa, Helsingillä ja Espoolla on ihan oikeasti maantieteelliset erot - Hanasaari <> Laajalahti <> Huopalahti <> Talin mäki <> Lintumetsä.


Nuo eivät ole todellisia rajoja. Yhtä hyvin voitaisiin nimetä, että Helsinki on oikeasti kolme eri kaupunkia, jonka rajat ovat keskuspuistosta Töölönlahdelle ja Pitkänsillan ali merelle sekä idempänä Kulosaaren sillalla, Viikin pelloilla, Malmin hautausmaalla ja Lahdenväylän pusikoissa. Sen puoleen että tällä olisi ylipäätään merkitystä mihinkään.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 17:48 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 17:45 ----------




> Kyseinen hösseliläinen voisi mieluummin jakaa esitteitä siitä, mikä on runkolinja ja jakaa myös uudistuneita karttoja, joissa on kaikki HSL-lippuun kelpuuttavat linjat, millä voi matkustaa.


Eli kun mielestäsi metron ja lähijunien integrointi yhtenäiseksi on ihan ylivoimaisen vaikeaa, esität että tämän täysin uuden "runkolinja"-käsitteen alle niputettaisiin sekä metro että lähijunat ja vielä joukko bussilinjoja ympäri seutua? Miten tämä voisi olla mitenkään helpompaa? Ei tuollaista keinotekoista käsitettä ota kukaan oikeasti edes käyttöön.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 17:51 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 17:48 ----------




> 1. Lehti uutisoi, että taas on metrosotkut pahalla päällä ja katkoksia tulee metroliikenteeseen automatisoinnista johtuen ja aikataulu venyy pari vuotta ja myöhästymisiä... 2. Joku uuno matkustaja luulee, että tämä uutinen liittyy jotenkin *erillisellä verkolla kulkevaan* lähijunaan, jota on alettu kutsumaan metroksi.


Ja sitten kun joku uuno lukee, että lähijunilla on Leppävaarassa ongelmia, hän luulee että junat Keravallekin lakkaavat kulkemasta? Miten tämä eroaa tuosta esittämästäsi? Pitäisiko Rantarata brändätä erilleen, etteivät vain lähijunien yhden osuuden ongelmat heijastu toiseen?

----------


## SD202

> Joku paremmin tietävä voisi kertoa, onko Undergroundilla asemia, jossa junat olisivat rinnakkain varsinaisten rautateiden junien kanssa.


En ole varma, olenko paremmin tietävä  :Smile:  ...mutta Farringdon täyttänee tämän kriteerin:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Farringdon_station
...samoin Harrow-on-the-hill:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/26357712@N03/6751837389/

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Pakko kommentoida tähän... Saksalainen ei selittele, saksalainen tekee - Metrinen laituri keskellä tietä Stuttgartin raitioteillä tv-tornin suuntaan vievän radan varrella Gerokstraße 33:n kohdalla: http://goo.gl/maps/rZ4I


...josta muuten tuli mieleeni, että Saksan Stadtbahnhan on myös oiva esimerkki tästä brändäyksestä. Stadtbahn eroaa ties millä periaatteilla U-Bahnista, mutta silti niitä merkitään tuolla U-symbolilla (jossa hyvin hyvin pienellä on mainittu se Stadtbahn). Metron ja lähijunien brändien integrointi voi ihan hyvin olla myös tämän kaltaista: yhdistetään se mikä voidaan ja kannattaa.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 18:00 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 17:58 ----------




> En ole varma, olenko paremmin tietävä  ...mutta Farringdon täyttänee tämän kriteerin:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Farringdon_station
> ...samoin Harrow-on-the-hill:
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/26357712@N03/6751837389/


Kiitoksia, näyttäisi hyvältä. Miten ovatkin Lontoossa uskaltaneet tuolla tavoin sotkea maailman kuuluisimman joukkoliikennebrändin rinnakkain maailman ehkä huonomaineisimman rautatiebrändin (koko UK:n rautatieliikenne; heti Amtrakin jälkeen ainakin) kanssa?! Mutta ei, eroavat brändithän juuri selkeyttävät työnjakoa. Yhdellä vilkaisulla selviää, että tässä vaihdetaan yhdestä palvelusta toiseen.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 18:05 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 18:00 ----------




> Lisäksi Espoon bussista ei osteta Pendolinolippua, koska bussi ei kolistele satasta kiskojen päällä rautatieasemien välillä.


Mutta Espoon bussista ei voi myöskään ostaa lippua Kotkan pikavuoroon, vaikka molemmat huristelevat aika kovaa moottoritietä pitkin. Menevät vielä samalle bussiasemallekin!

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 18:10 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 18:05 ----------




> Ainakin tulevalla Espoon kaupunkiradalla on ainakin Kilon Kartanon tasoristeys sekä ainakin yhdellä, ellei useallakin asemalla mahdollisuus ylittää rata laillisesti jalan. Tietysti kaupunkirataa suunnitellessa näitä harkitaan uudelleen, mutta toivon, ettei ihmisiä pidetä niin tampioina, ettei osattaisi enää ylittää rataakaan. Ajan lisäksi se haaskaa vielä rahaakin.


Näin nyt kuitenkin tullaan kaupunkiratoja rakennettaessa takuuvarmasti tekemään. Yhtään tasoristeystä ja tasojalankulkua ei tule Espoon kaupunkiradalle jäämään. Leppävaarassakin oli aluksi tasoylikulku 4-raiteen yli 2-3-laiturille aseman länsipäässä, mutta se on suljettu aidoin.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 18:15 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 18:10 ----------




> Kuinka suuria tukipaketteja suostuisit Keravalle maksamaan, jos se ei haluaisi enää maksaa HSL:n riistohintoja ja uhkaisi erota HSL:stä? Ihan oikeasti, olisitko valmis antamaan alennusta muiden kustannuksella? Sipoo olisi seuraavana valittamassa.


Kerava ei käsittääkseni ole vaatinut mitään ihmeellistä; muun muassa vain junaliikennettä samoilla ehdoilla kuin Helsinki, Espoo ja Vantaakin saavat. Oikea valitusosoite tässä olisi valtion omistajaohjaus, jotta VR:n sopimuspolitiikka saataisiin kuriin nyt eikä 2018. HSL:llä on sen verran painoarvoa onneksi valtion suuntaan, että homma onnistunee. Hyvä vain jos Kerava vähän uhkailee. Mitään tukipaketteja se ei tarvitse. HSL:hän järjestää kuntaan bussiliikennettä juuri niin paljon kuin mistä Kerava maksaa.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 18:22 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 18:15 ----------




> Miten voisi olla A-junan, joka 10-30 minuutin välein kulkee, joka asemien kohdalla ei kovaa kulje tai ohita yhtään asemaa, varominen kaikkine varoituslaitoksineen olla vaarallista?


Tlajunen varmaan tietää taas paremmin, mutta veikkaisin, että laiturin päässä (johon sen tasoylikulun voi ainoastaan tehdä) vauhti saattaa olla hyvin jopa 80 km/h. Ja asemallehan enimmäkseen kulkee ihmisiä vain silloin, kun se junakin on tulossa. Harvalla vuorovälillä ei siis ole merkitystä, ellet tarkoita koko radan ylittämistä. Mutta silloinhan siellä on ne kaukojunienkin raiteet.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 18:29 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 18:22 ----------




> Eli mielestäsi S-bahn ja U-bahn ovat saman näköistä palvelua ja ne kannattaisi yhdistää?


Jos jossakin Saksan kaupungissa olisi todella tilanne, että siellä olisi yksi U-Bahn-linja ja kolme S-Bahn-linjaa, joita kovin koko ajan kehitettäisiin vastaamaan U-Bahnia (käytettäisiin jopa ilmaisua "pyritään U-Bahn-maiseen palveluun" tai että "nämä junat ovat niin lähellä U-Bahnia kuin vain voivat olla"), niin kyllä mielestäni kannattaisi.

S-Bahnilla nyt vain on siinä mielessä Saksassa hyvä asema, että se on kovin metromainen jo lähtökohdiltaan. Siksi se ei olisi välttämätöntä. Tilanne HSL:ssä taas ei ole sama, vaan meillä on hyvä metro-brändi ja sekava lähijuna-brändi.

Toinen kysymys on sitten, mitä Kööpenhaminassa pitäisi tehdä. Mutta siellä taas metro on rakennettu aivan hiljattain hyvän aseman saaneen S-togin rinnalle. Ja aivan erinäköiseksi ja erilaista palvelua tarjoavaksi (joku voisi sanoa leikkikaluksi). Helsingin metro ei edes automatisoinnin ja lyhentämisen jälkeen ole samanlainen. Metro on Köpiksessä toistaiseksi kuriositeetti.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 18:36 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 18:33 ----------




> Jotkut voivat mennä siitäkin sekaisin, kun rautatieasemalta ei pääse "oikeaan junaan" ollenkaan. Lähijuna on mielikuvana nopeampi, oli sitten oikeasti vain muutaman minuutin nopeampi tai ei. Osittain tämä myös johtuu siitä, että yleinen metromatka voi olla R.tori-Itäkeskus, siinä missä yleinen lähijunamatka vie toiseen kaupunkiin - samassa ajassa. Hitaammat lähijunat hyötyvät nopeampien brändistä.


Öö, mitä tarkoitat tällä? Nythän kaikki asemat ovat rautatieasemia, eikä Käpylästäkään pääse "oikeaan junaan". Eikö olisi siis vain parempi, että ne joista vähiten pääsee "oikeaan junaan" eivät ole rautatieasemia ollenkaan? Ne sitten ovat, joista pääsisi edes taajamajunaan, joka nyt on enemmän oikea juna kuin mikään I-metrojuna.

Ja sitä paitsi yleinen lähijunamatka ei todellakaan vie toiseen kaupunkiin. Se vie vain paikalliseen aluekeskukseen (so. lähiöön): Leppävaaraan, Myyrmäkeen, Malmille tai Tikkurilaan. Mikään näistä ei ole mikään "toinen kaupunki".

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 18:41 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 18:36 ----------

...ja sitten vielä: Jos tosiaan ajatellaan, että lähijuna vie "toiseen kaupunkiin" mutta metro vain Itä-Helsinkiin, ja syyllinen siihen on lähijuna-nimessä, se on jälleen yksi syy luopua koko nimestä. HSL:n perustamisajatus on juuri kaupunkien välinen yhteistyö ja yhden työssäkäynti- ja palvelualueen korostaminen (ilman kuntien pakkoliitoksia). Jos lähijuna-nimi nimenomaan estää sitä, siitä tulee pikimmiten luopua ja siirtyä viestimään nimeä, joka korostaa yhden kaupungin sisällä liikkumista. No sen olen jo sanonut, mikä se sellainen nimi on.

----------


## SD202

> S-Bahnilla nyt vain on siinä mielessä Saksassa hyvä asema, että se on kovin metromainen jo lähtökohdiltaan. Siksi se ei olisi välttämätöntä. Tilanne HSL:ssä taas ei ole sama, vaan meillä on hyvä metro-brändi ja sekava lähijuna-brändi.


Riippuu saksalaiskaupungista. Väitteesi on totta esim. Hampurissa, Berliinissä ja Münchenissä. Sen sijaan S-Bahn Hannover ja S-Bahn Rhein-Neckar ovat jo hyvin kaukana metromaisuudesta. :Wink:

----------


## ultrix

Minkälaisen vastaanoton tällainen tunnus saisi? Ehkä liikaa sälää liian ahtaassa, mutta noin niinkuin periaatetasolla? Vrt. U-Stadtbahn.



edit: täähän oli niin kiva, etä menee avatariin. Postin modifoitu logo olikin jo aikansa elänyt.  :Smile: 
edit2: s-kirjain lisätty stadin ja baanan väliin

----------


## late-

> Ainahan asioita kannattaa sparrata keskenään, ei hommat muuten kehity. Mutta en edelleenkään näe lisäarvoa kaiken leveäraideliikenteen nimeämisessä metroksi.


Minulla ei ole oikein vahvaa näkemystä miten tässä kannattaisi toimia. Minusta on kuitenkin ongelmallista, että HSL:n yhtenäiseksi tarkoitetun järjestelmän sisällä myydään palvelua kovin monilla nimillä niiden kytkeytymättä hyvin kokonaisuuteen. Ihmisten tulisi pystyä hahmottamaan järjestelmä ja sen tarjoamat palvelut mahdollisimman pitkälti kokonaisuutena. Silloin ihmiset näkevät mitä kaikkea on tarjolla ja miten kattava paketti on kyseessä. Jos ihmiset ymmärtävät palvelukseen vain oman kodin ja työpaikan välillä kulkevan nimikkeen (metro tai lähijuna), he eivät välttämättä saa kokonaisuudesta irti niin paljon kuin voisivat. Tai sitten he jättävät palvelun kokonaan käyttämättä, koska kuvittelevat sen olevan riittämätön tarpeisiinsa.

Paljon voidaan tehdä nimiä muuttamattakin. Erityisesti informaation pitää olla saatavilla yhdestä paikasta eli HSL:ltä ja kaiken opastuksen pitää olla yhtenäisesti HSL:n ilmeeseen sovitettua. Missään tapauksessa en kannata mitään "tiedot saa jo VR:ltä ja lippuja VR:n kiskalta" -ajattelua, jossa erikseen sirpaloidaan kokonaisuutta. Tämä ei tarkoita, ettei tietoja ja lippuja saisi saada VR:ltä, mutta ne pitää saada yhtä hyvin HSL:ltä. Minusta on todella rasittavaa joutua tarkistelemaan erikseen HSL:n ja VR:n reaaliaika- ja poikkeusinfopalveluita, jos haluan kokonaiskuvan tilanteesta juuri nyt.

----------


## Knightrider

> Minkälaisen vastaanoton tällainen tunnus saisi? Ehkä liikaa sälää liian ahtaassa, mutta noin niinkuin periaatetasolla? Vrt. U-Stadtbahn.
> []
> edit: täähän oli niin kiva, etä menee avatariin. Postin modifoitu logo olikin jo aikansa elänyt. 
> edit2: s-kirjain lisätty stadin ja baanan väliin


K-kirjain mielummin, ja Kaupunkijuna-tekstillä, jos ei voi VR:ltä omia Lähijunaa. Mutta ulkoasu on hieno sekoitus tälle sisarbrändille - sama kirjain kuitenkin vain sekoittaisi soppaa.



> Tlajunen varmaan tietää taas paremmin, mutta veikkaisin, että laiturin päässä (johon sen tasoylikulun voi ainoastaan tehdä) vauhti saattaa olla hyvin jopa 80 km/h. Ja asemallehan enimmäkseen kulkee ihmisiä vain silloin, kun se junakin on tulossa. Harvalla vuorovälillä ei siis ole merkitystä, ellet tarkoita koko radan ylittämistä. Mutta silloinhan siellä on ne kaukojunienkin raiteet.


Valimon tapauksessa riittäisi yhden raiteen ylitys ja sekin on raide, jolta juna lähtee asemalta, joten kuskin päässä nopeus siinä kohti lienee maksimissaan 40 km/h.



> Mutta Espoon bussista ei voi myöskään ostaa lippua Kotkan pikavuoroon, vaikka molemmat huristelevat aika kovaa moottoritietä pitkin. Menevät vielä samalle bussiasemallekin!


Pikavuorot ja kaupungin vuorot kulkevat samaa reittiä kuitenkin murto-osan matkastaan, siinä missä lähi- ja kaukojunat vieri vieren koko matkan. Lisäksi Suomen tieverkko on aika lailla laajempi käsite, kuin rataverkko.



> Eli kun mielestäsi metron ja lähijunien integrointi yhtenäiseksi on ihan ylivoimaisen vaikeaa, esität että tämän täysin uuden "runkolinja"-käsitteen alle niputettaisiin sekä metro että lähijunat ja vielä joukko bussilinjoja ympäri seutua? Miten tämä voisi olla mitenkään helpompaa? Ei tuollaista keinotekoista käsitettä ota kukaan oikeasti edes käyttöön.


Runkolinjabrändi tulee joka tapauksessa, halusit tai et. Sille ei ole vielä vain nimeä valittu. Se korvaa Jokeri-brändin, ellei runkolinjabrändiksi valita nimenomaan Jokeria. Siihen kuuluu joka tapauksessa joukko verkostomaisia bussilinjoja, joilla on normaalia bussia 2-3 kertaa harvempi pysäkinväli. Ajattelin vain, että samaan karttaan runkobussilinjojen kanssa sopii myös pikaraitiotiet, metrot ja kaikki lähijunat.



> Eikö olisi siis vain parempi, että ne joista vähiten pääsee "oikeaan junaan" eivät ole rautatieasemia ollenkaan?


On mielikuvallisesti helpompaa ja nopeampaa vaihtaa lähijunasta lähijunaan tai kaukojunaan eli liikkua Suomen rataverkolla, kuin mennä ensin metrolla päästäkseen juna-asemalle, päästäkseen lähijunaan, vaikka oli rataverkkomme äärellä koko ajan.



> Ja sitten kun joku uuno lukee, että lähijunilla on Leppävaarassa ongelmia, hän luulee että junat Keravallekin lakkaavat kulkemasta? Miten tämä eroaa tuosta esittämästäsi? Pitäisiko Rantarata brändätä erilleen, etteivät vain lähijunien yhden osuuden ongelmat heijastu toiseen?


Eroaa siten, että lähijunilla on oikeasti yhtenäinen verkko ja varsinkin Kehäradan jälkeen Rantaradan ja Pääradan ongelmat saattavat pahimmassa tapauksessa heijastua keskenään. Miksi kuitenkaan liioitella brändäämällä kaupunkijunien lisäksi vielä metroakin kaikkine automatisointiongelmineen mukaan soppaan? Nyt, jos metroliikenteeseen tulee katkos, se ei vaikuta lainkaan lähi/kaupunkijunaliikenteeseen. Miksiköhän?

----------


## Elmo Allen

> On mielikuvallisesti helpompaa ja nopeampaa vaihtaa lähijunasta lähijunaan tai kaukojunaan eli liikkua Suomen rataverkolla, kuin mennä ensin metrolla päästäkseen juna-asemalle, päästäkseen lähijunaan, vaikka oli rataverkkomme äärellä koko ajan.


Mutta HSL:n tilaamien ja maksamien lähijunien ei kuulukaan edistää VR-brändin kattavuutta vaan viestiä HSL-alueen liikennetarjonnan kattavuudesta. Mainitsemasi mielikuva nimenomaan toimii VR:n eduksi mutta HSL:n haitaksi. Näin ei voi olla.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 21:32 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 21:29 ----------




> Miksi kuitenkaan liioitella brändäämällä kaupunkijunien lisäksi vielä metroakin kaikkine automatisointiongelmineen mukaan soppaan?


Koska ongelmasi on oikeasti suurimmalta osaltaan keksitty ja todellinen vain häviävän pieneltä osalta. Se ei missään tapauksessa ylitä yhtenäisen brändäyksen hyötyjä. Minkä tahansa suurkaupungin asukkaatkin osaavat lukea häiriötiedotteita siten, että katsovat mihin osaan se todella vaikuttaa. Vai onko tosiaan niin, että koko New York aina lamaantuu, kun kerrotaan että yhdellä Subwayn linjalla on häiriöitä?

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 22:16 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 21:32 ----------




> Vapailla markkinoilla jokainen tehköön, kuin tahtokoon. HSL-joukkoliikenne ei kuitenkaan ole vapaata markkinaa, vaan kaikkien on tehtävä sopimus HSL:n kanssa, HSL:n ehdoin ja kaikki jl-matkustaminen tapahtuu pian HSL:n alla.


Tähän liittyen vielä piti kysyä: Mielestäsi siis metroonkin pitäisi saada lipunmyyjät? Jos lähijunissa on ehdottomasti hyvän palvelutason vuoksi oltava kiertävä lipunmyyjä, kai sitten metrossakin?

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 22:25 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 22:16 ----------




> Minkälaisen vastaanoton tällainen tunnus saisi? Ehkä liikaa sälää liian ahtaassa, mutta noin niinkuin periaatetasolla? Vrt. U-Stadtbahn.


Ihan kiva, mutta minä tosin muokkaisin vähän metronkin piktogrammia HSL-suuntaan. Tuo Helvetica on niin HKL-ajalta. Gotham ei olisi kuitenkaan iso muutos. Ja ehkä pyöristetyt kulmat, kun ne on kaikkialla muuallakin informaatioviestinnässä, niin voisivat olla asemillakin.

Mutta varsinkin jos puhutaan todellisesta siirtymävaiheesta eikä vain parhaimman lopputilanteen hypoteesista, on ehkä ihan hyvä, että pieni aspekti tuttuun junarataan säilytetään. Ja "kaupunkiradalla" ei ole VR-painolasteja myöskään.

Väristä en sitten tiedä. Tuo on vähän HKL-bussien sininen. En kyllä tiedä, olisko HSL-bussien sininen sitten parempi, mutta ainakaan se ei olisi taas yksi uusi väri. Toisaalta jollei metron oranssinpunaiseen (Kalasatama on jo todella punainen) mennä, ei ole paljon vaihtoehtojakaan. Minua ei kyllä haittaisi, että tuo piktogrammi olisi oranssi vaikka junat eivät. Eikä kalustoa muuten kannatakaan maalata oranssiksi niin kauan kuin VR on vielä vaiheessa siirtyä vihreään. Ja niin kauan kuin meillä on VR:n punavalkoista kalustoa HSL-liikenteessä. Ehkäpä siinä vaiheessa kun seuraava junasarja tilataan, asiaa voi miettiä uudelleen.

Minusta joka tapauksessa HSL:n piktogrammit tulisi miettiä kokonaisuutena kunnolla ja sitten myös toteuttaa ne. Lontoossahan se viivaympyrä löytyy joka bussipysäkiltäkin. Kun HSL todella ajaa joka niemennotkoon ja saarelmaan, pitäisi niissä jokaisessa olla se. Nyt Espoossa on jopa pysäkkejä, joissa ei ole kuin se oranssi liikennemerkki. Olkoonkin että Nuuksiossa, mutta silti.




> edit2: s-kirjain lisätty stadin ja baanan väliin


En ole ruotsin ekspertti, mutta miksi? Ruotsin stads-sanat myös suomennetaan kaupungin-, kuten nyt vaikka stadshus.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 22:35 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 22:25 ----------




> K-kirjain mielummin, ja Kaupunkijuna-tekstillä, jos ei voi VR:ltä omia Lähijunaa. Mutta ulkoasu on hieno sekoitus tälle sisarbrändille - sama kirjain kuitenkin vain sekoittaisi soppaa.


No ensinnäkin se Kaupunkijuna-teksti on turha, jos kirjain on K. Sama kirjain ei sekoita soppaa, vaan on juuri se vahva yhdysside siihen metron palveluun. Ulkoasun eri väri ja lisäteksti ovat aivan riittävä erottelija. Kuten jo aikaisemminkin sanoin, Stadtbahnin vahva U-Bahn-viittaus juuri hakee niitä viitteitä ihmisille tutusta järjestelmästä, vaikka ajetaankin ratikoilla. Se kaikki menetetään, jos otetaan K-kirjain käyttöön. Kaikilla uusilla kirjaimilla pitäisi aloittaa iso koulutustyö siinä, mitä se kirjain sitten myös tarkoittaa.

Jos se on K, kysymys on mitä se tarkoittaa. Seuraava kysymys on, mitä se kaupunkirata tarkoittaaa. Mutta jos meillä on M (Kaupunkirata), se aukeaa: Ahaa, M niin kuin metro? Ja Kaupunkirata sitten täytyy olla vähän niin kuin metrorata?

Mutta tässäkin on riskinsä. Ja siinä olen samaa mieltä, että myytävä palvelu ei ole se rata, ja Suomessa ei liikennepalveluita myydä väylän nimellä. Suomessa kuljetaan junalla, bussilla, metrolla ja ratikalla. Ruotsissa otetaan tunnelirata ja Saksassa maanalainen rata. Olisi ihan oma vaivansa opettaa ihmisiä käyttämään rataa sillä kulkevien junien sijaan. Kaupunkirata on ollut vain suunnittelunimi. Jos se olisi osattu lanseerata ratojen käyttöönottovaiheessa, tilanne olisi helpompi. Mutta siinäkin on menetetty yksi sauma, kun kaupunkiradoille ei alusta alkaen otettu yhtä tunnistettavaa ja yhtenäistä ilmettä käyttöön. YTV ei ollut siihen riittävän vahva tekijä HKL:n ja VR:n puristuksessa.

Kaupunkijuna-nimessä on taas vähän tautologian vika. Metrohan on kuin onkin kaupunkijuna; miksi sitä pitäisi erikseen selittää sillä sanalla? Sikäli "kaupunkirata" on hyvä täydentäjä, koska se vihjaisi juuri siitä, että kyseessä on rautatieverkolla kulkeva metrojuna.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Joku paremmin tietävä voisi kertoa, onko Undergroundilla asemia, jossa junat olisivat rinnakkain varsinaisten rautateiden junien kanssa.


Tube- ja sub-surface -linjoilla suurin ero on kuormaulottuma. En menisi väittämään, että kyseessä on kaksi kokonaan eri järjestelmää, vaikka toki hieman tarkoitushakuisesti asian voi niinkin nähdä.

Mutta itse kysymykseen vastauksena: Lontoon metro ei ole totaalisen erotettu rautateistä. Niillä on yhteisiä asemia, sekä sellaisia joilla metro ja junat ovat viereisillä raiteilla että sellaisia joilla ne käyttävät samoja raiteita. Esimerkkinä mainittakoon vaikkapa Kew Gardens. Kyseinen asema palvelee sekä metron District Linea (sub-surface -linja) että entistä British Railin (ja sen seuraajien) North London Linea. Esimerkki on tosin vähän ongelmallinen, koska sattumoisin North London Linea ei enää ole olemassa vaan se on osa uutta London Overgroundia, josta taas vastaa TfL (Transport for London) eli sama taho kuin metrosta. Ero taustaorganisaatioissa on siis hävinnyt, mutta teknisesti toinen linja on edelleen metrolinja ja toinen "tavallinen" urbaani rautatie. Tosin kun ne liikennöivät samoilla raiteilla, voidaan myös väittää että tiukasti ottaen teknistä eroa ei ole... Loppujen lopuksi kaikki tämä on määrittelykysymys.

Pilkkua viilaten vastaan myös kirjaimellisesti kysymykseen onko asemia, joilla tube-linja ja rautatiet ovat vierekkäisillä raiteilla. Toki on. En rupea selvittämään kuinka paljon niitä loppujen lopuksi on, mutta ainakin Stratfordin asema Itä-Lontoossa on erinomainen esimerkki tällaisesta. Ainakin Central Line (tube-linja) sijaitsee fyysisesti viereisillä raiteilla rautateistä katsoen. Lisäksi siellä kohtaavat toinen tube-linja Jubilee Line, jo mainittu London Overground sekä Docklands Light Railway, mutta en muista miten Jubilee Line sijoittuu asemalle fyysisesti (samaan vai eri tasoon). Kyseinen asema taitaa saada kuuluisuutta lähiaikoina, koska sen ympärille on noussut olympiakylä, jossa kisat alkavat piakkoin. Tämä tuo paljon painetta alueen joukkoliikenneyhteyksiin, joita onkin koetettu parantaa ennen kisoja.

----------


## Knightrider

> Mutta HSL:n tilaamien ja maksamien lähijunien ei kuulukaan edistää VR-brändin kattavuutta vaan viestiä HSL-alueen liikennetarjonnan kattavuudesta. Mainitsemasi mielikuva nimenomaan toimii VR:n eduksi mutta HSL:n haitaksi. Näin ei voi olla.


Se toimii matkustajien eduksi, kun ei eritellä junia. Sillä ehdolla toki, että myös taajamajuniin käy HSL-liput. Näinollen se on matkustajille kuin HSL-liikennettä, koska HSL:n asiakkaat voivat niitä käyttää ja näinollen niitä on turha erottaa.
 


> Koska ongelmasi on oikeasti suurimmalta osaltaan keksitty ja todellinen vain häviävän pieneltä osalta. Se ei missään tapauksessa ylitä yhtenäisen brändäyksen hyötyjä. Minkä tahansa suurkaupungin asukkaatkin osaavat lukea häiriötiedotteita siten, että katsovat mihin osaan se todella vaikuttaa. Vai onko tosiaan niin, että koko New York aina lamaantuu, kun kerrotaan että yhdellä Subwayn linjalla on häiriöitä?


Taas huono esimerkki, sillä New Yorkin Subwaylla on ihan oikeasti sama rataverkko ja yhden linjan lamaantuminen todennäköisesti aiheuttaa usealle muulle poikkeusreittejä.




> Tähän liittyen vielä piti kysyä: Mielestäsi siis metroonkin pitäisi saada lipunmyyjät? Jos lähijunissa on ehdottomasti hyvän palvelutason vuoksi oltava kiertävä lipunmyyjä, kai sitten metrossakin?


Jos sama henkilö voi myydä kahvia ja lippuja, tarkastaa matkustajien liput ja pitää järjestystä yllä, kyllä. Metroistahan tulee yhtenäisiä, väliseinättömiä M300-sarjan myötä. Jos Länsimetron myötä kaikki junat ovat kahden vaunuparin junia, M100- ja 200-vaunupareihin voisi asentaa välipalan, jolla luoda työntekijälle mahdollisuus vaihtaa vaunua. Lyhyen junan ehtii käydä läpi ennen kuin yksikään pummi on yhtä pysäkinväliä pitempää reissua ehtinyt matkaamaan.




> Ihan kiva, mutta minä tosin muokkaisin vähän metronkin piktogrammia HSL-suuntaan. Tuo Helvetica on niin HKL-ajalta. Gotham ei olisi kuitenkaan iso muutos. Ja ehkä pyöristetyt kulmat, kun ne on kaikkialla muuallakin informaatioviestinnässä, niin voisivat olla asemillakin.


Hmm, K-kirjaimen kolkkous katoaisi Gothamin avulla.



> Minusta joka tapauksessa HSL:n piktogrammit tulisi miettiä kokonaisuutena kunnolla ja sitten myös toteuttaa ne. Lontoossahan se viivaympyrä löytyy joka bussipysäkiltäkin. Kun HSL todella ajaa joka niemennotkoon ja saarelmaan, pitäisi niissä jokaisessa olla se. Nyt Espoossa on jopa pysäkkejä, joissa ei ole kuin se oranssi liikennemerkki. Olkoonkin että Nuuksiossa, mutta silti.


Raha-asioitakin kannattaa miettiä, joten jonkun tarran pitäisi riittää Nuuksiossa ja Sipoossa, sellaisia pysäkkejä kun on monta ja halpa ratkaisu ottaa huomioon mahdolliset (ei toivottavat) eroamiset. Päreeseen aina, kun mahdollista ja tolppaan muuten.



> No ensinnäkin se Kaupunkijuna-teksti on turha, jos kirjain on K. Sama kirjain ei sekoita soppaa, vaan on juuri se vahva yhdysside siihen metron palveluun. Ulkoasun eri väri ja lisäteksti ovat aivan riittävä erottelija. Kuten jo aikaisemminkin sanoin, Stadtbahnin vahva U-Bahn-viittaus juuri hakee niitä viitteitä ihmisille tutusta järjestelmästä, vaikka ajetaankin ratikoilla. Se kaikki menetetään, jos otetaan K-kirjain käyttöön. Kaikilla uusilla kirjaimilla pitäisi aloittaa iso koulutustyö siinä, mitä se kirjain sitten myös tarkoittaa.


Koska mikään muu ei muutu kuin se tolppa ja kartat, ei mitään tarvitse selittää. Hiljalleen matkustajat oppivat, että näillä K-asemilla näyttäisi olevan _k_aupunkimainen, *k*orkealaatuinen palvelu, eli automaatti, kartta, aikataulut, penkit, korkea laituri ja katos - lyhyen odotusajan lisäksi.



> Jos se on K, kysymys on mitä se tarkoittaa. Seuraava kysymys on, mitä se kaupunkirata tarkoittaaa. Mutta jos meillä on M (Kaupunkirata), se aukeaa: Ahaa, M niin kuin metro? Ja Kaupunkirata sitten täytyy olla vähän niin kuin metrorata?
> 
> Mutta tässäkin on riskinsä. Ja siinä olen samaa mieltä, että myytävä palvelu ei ole se rata, ja Suomessa ei liikennepalveluita myydä väylän nimellä. Suomessa kuljetaan junalla, bussilla, metrolla ja ratikalla. Ruotsissa otetaan tunnelirata ja Saksassa maanalainen rata. Olisi ihan oma vaivansa opettaa ihmisiä käyttämään rataa sillä kulkevien junien sijaan. Kaupunkirata on ollut vain suunnittelunimi. Jos se olisi osattu lanseerata ratojen käyttöönottovaiheessa, tilanne olisi helpompi. Mutta siinäkin on menetetty yksi sauma, kun kaupunkiradoille ei alusta alkaen otettu yhtä tunnistettavaa ja yhtenäistä ilmettä käyttöön. YTV ei ollut siihen riittävän vahva tekijä HKL:n ja VR:n puristuksessa.
> 
> Kaupunkijuna-nimessä on taas vähän tautologian vika. Metrohan on kuin onkin kaupunkijuna; miksi sitä pitäisi erikseen selittää sillä sanalla? Sikäli "kaupunkirata" on hyvä täydentäjä, koska se vihjaisi juuri siitä, että kyseessä on rautatieverkolla kulkeva metrojuna.


Ei K kaupunkirata, koska ei tarvitse selittää kaupunkirataa eikä kertoa mikä on kaupunkirata. Ei M koska tämä ei ole metro: ei ole 2.5 minuutin vuoroväliä, ei ole sisätiloja ja lippuhallia, laiturilla saa oleskella, monia asioita joita on turha sekoittaa metroon. K kaupunkijuna, joka vain on tiheämpään, kuin mikä tahansa juna, mutta metroa harvempaan kulkeva ja kaupunkimaisemissa suhaileva väline, sillä ei siis pääse maaseudulle saakka. Kaupunkijuna, kaupunkitasoiset asemat. HSL:ää edustaisi vaikka se Gotham. Jos halutaan kertoa metromaisuudesta, voisi kyltti olla myös oranssi M-kirjaimen sijaan. Eihän Jokeri-busseillekaan tule M-kirjainta siniselle pohjalle vaan oma brändi oranssille pohjalle - sama logiikka.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Tube- ja sub-surface -linjoilla suurin ero on kuormaulottuma. En menisi väittämään, että kyseessä on kaksi kokonaan eri järjestelmää, vaikka toki hieman tarkoitushakuisesti asian voi niinkin nähdä.


No kun mun pointti oikeastaan oli, että nimenomaan ei ole haluttu että ne olisivat kaksi eri järjestelmää. HSL:n lähijunilla ja metrolla ei ole yhtään sen enempää eroa kuin undergroundilla ja sub-surfacella, jos niin vain halutaan. Kun tätä halutaan, ero kutistuu meilläkin nimenomaan vähän erilaiseen kalustoon ja laiturikorkeuteen.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 1:15 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 1:13 ----------




> Se toimii matkustajien eduksi, kun ei eritellä junia. Sillä ehdolla toki, että myös taajamajuniin käy HSL-liput.


Matkustajien eduksi ei toimi se, että markkinoidaan kahta samanlaista järjestelmää erilaisina. Tässä keskustelussa ei voida jättäytyä ainoastaan niihin matkustajiin, jotka lähijunissa jo nyt on, vaan myös potentiaaliin saada uusia.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 1:16 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 1:15 ----------




> Taas huono esimerkki, sillä New Yorkin Subwaylla on ihan oikeasti sama rataverkko ja yhden linjan lamaantuminen todennäköisesti aiheuttaa usealle muulle poikkeusreittejä.


Esimerkkini oli erittäin relevantti. Nykissä niin kuin maailman metroissa lähes kaikkialla muuallakin kaikki linjat ovat erittäin erillään toisistaan. Yhden linjan häiriö ei vaikuta toiseen. Yhtä hyvin voin tähän nimetä Lontoon, Pariisin, Tukholman. Minkä tahansa metrokaupungin.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 1:18 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 1:16 ----------




> Jos sama henkilö voi myydä kahvia ja lippuja, tarkastaa matkustajien liput ja pitää järjestystä yllä, kyllä.


Eihän lähijunassakaan konduktööri myy kahvia eikä tarkasta lippuja.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 1:20 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 1:18 ----------




> Eihän Jokeri-busseillekaan tule M-kirjainta siniselle pohjalle vaan oma brändi oranssille pohjalle - sama logiikka.


Mutta nyt ei puhutakaan kadulla kulkevista busseista (raide-Jokerikin kulkisi kadulla) ja metrojunista vaan kahdesta samanlaisesta raskasraiteesta. Siksi ei voida sanoa, että metroa ja lähijunia ei voida yhdistää yhteen markkinointinimeen sillä perusteella, että metroa ja bussejakaan ei voida.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 1:25 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 1:20 ----------




> Ei M koska tämä ei ole metro: ei ole 2.5 minuutin vuoroväliä, ei ole sisätiloja ja lippuhallia, laiturilla saa oleskella, monia asioita joita on turha sekoittaa metroon.


Ei ole olemassa mitään metroraamattua, joka sanoisi että metro-standardiin voidaan sisällyttää vain tuonkaltaisia linjoja. Metron brändi voi ihan yhtä hyvin tarkoittaa vain vähintään 10 minuutin välein kulkevaa liikennettä, laadukkaasti järjestettyä liityntäliikennettä (tämä on erittäin tärkeä aspekti meidän metrosta puhuttaessa), aseman keskeistä sijaintia ja hyvää saavutettavuutta, lipunoston helppoutta asemalla, aikataulussa pysymistä sekä keskustan kattavaa saavutettavuutta tunneliasemien avulla (Pisaran myötä).

Ainoa asia, josta kannattaa edes keskustella on tuo lipun käytön rajapinta, koska sen vain tulee olla mahdollisimman intuitiivista.

----------


## Knightrider

> Matkustajien eduksi ei toimi se, että markkinoidaan kahta samanlaista järjestelmää erilaisina. Tässä keskustelussa ei voida jättäytyä ainoastaan niihin matkustajiin, jotka lähijunissa jo nyt on, vaan myös potentiaaliin saada uusia.


Mutta sinulle ei riitäkään se, että luodaan sisarbrändi, jolla on selvä yhteys HSL:ään, perusvaatimukset kaupunkiasemille, aikataulu- ja karttauudistukset, tilaajaväritys (esim.Flirt-väritys) ja minimivuoroväli. Sinä haluat väittää, ettei 2,5 ja 10 sekä 5 ja 20 minuutin vuoroväleillä ole eroa, et ainakaan sinä näe niissä muuta kuin samanlaisuutta, eikä mielestäsi tekniset ratkaisut, palveluerot tai säännöt vaikuta matkustajan mieltymykseen brändistä. Sinä haluat, että kaupunkiradan junia kutsutaan - ja väitetään - metroiksi - se tässä nyt on suurin mielipide-ero.



> Esimerkkini oli erittäin relevantti. Nykissä niin kuin maailman metroissa lähes kaikkialla muuallakin kaikki linjat ovat erittäin erillään toisistaan. Yhden linjan häiriö ei vaikuta toiseen. Yhtä hyvin voin tähän nimetä Lontoon, Pariisin, Tukholman. Minkä tahansa metrokaupungin.


 Vilkaisepas uudestaan. Lähes tulkoon mikään linja ei ole yksin. Eikä sama väri tarkoita samaa linjaa, jos samanvärisillä, erinumeroisilla linjoilla on saman verran yhteistä, kuin erillistä osuutta.



> Eihän lähijunassakaan konduktööri myy kahvia eikä tarkasta lippuja.


Olenko väittänytkään niin? En. Lähijunat ja metrot eivät ole minulle edelleenkään sama asia, vaan sinulle, ja, jos metrossa on tasalattia ja Flirtissä ei, metrossa voi myydä kahvia ja Flirtissä ei. En ainakaan näe portaissa kahvin kiikuttelemista järkevämpänä, kuin kevyttä kärryä, joka voi sisältää myös vuorokausilippuja ja muita helposti syötäviä herkkuja. Kärry kuitenkin vaatii tasalattian.





> Mutta nyt ei puhutakaan kadulla kulkevista busseista (raide-Jokerikin kulkisi kadulla) ja metrojunista vaan kahdesta samanlaisesta raskasraiteesta. Siksi ei voida sanoa, että metroa ja lähijunia ei voida yhdistää yhteen markkinointinimeen sillä perusteella, että metroa ja bussejakaan ei voida.


Samanlainen, se on edelleenkin mielipiteesi, ei fakta. Se on tietyllä tasolla samanlainen ja tietyllä tasolla ajautumassa yhä erilaisemmiksi, laituriovetkin tulevat pakolla kaikille uusille asemille, se muiden ainakin kolme kertaa mainittujen erojen lisäksi.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Mutta sinulle ei riitäkään se, että luodaan sisarbrändi, jolla on selvä yhteys HSL:ään, perusvaatimukset kaupunkiasemille, aikataulu- ja karttauudistukset, tilaajaväritys (esim.Flirt-väritys) ja minimivuoroväli.


Tuossa tekstissä johon viittasin, sinähän halusit nimenomaan korostaa brändin yhteyksiä VR:ään ja kaukojuniin. Joita ei siis tule sillä brändillä olla, oli se sisarbrändi tai ei.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 1:46 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 1:38 ----------




> Vilkaisepas uudestaan. Lähes tulkoon mikään linja ei ole yksin.


Ihan sama. New York olisi kuollut kaupunki, jos häiriö yhdessä osassa verkkoa aiheuttaisi koko verkon lamaantumisen. Voi olla että laajojakin häiriöitä joskus tulee, mutta NY ei kaupunkina kerta kaikkiaan toimisi, jos se olisi yleistä. Tyypillinen häiriö on vuorenvarmasti vaikutuksiltaan pieni. Ja sama pätee edelleen myös vaikka sinne Lontooseen tai Pariisiin. Matkustajien on kerta kaikkiaan opittava havaitsemaan, miten jokin häiriö vaikuttaa omaan matkustukseen eikä vain ajatella, että koko verkko on sitten pois käytöstä. Helsinkiin pätee aivan sama. Ei ole mitään syytä pitää kahta järjestelmää vain sen takia, että häiriötiedotuksessa on helpompi sanoa vaikutuksista. Kuten jo sanoin, nytkin rantarata ja päärata ovat täysin toisistaan erillään. Siihen ei vaikuta se, että tulevaisuudessa ne ovat enemmän yhdessä, koska jo nykyhetkestä voidaan havaita, että homma pelaa. Sitä paitsi tulevaisuudessakin meillä on toisistaan täysin riippumattomia osuuksia ja toisistaan täysin erillisiä häiriöitä. Vai onko ajatuksesi, että Kehäradan jälkeen häiriötiedotus yksinkertaistetaan tasolle, että "lähijunaverkossa häiriöitä; emme kerro keitä vaikutus koskee ja miten"? Joka tapauksessa häiriötiedotus täytyy kohdistaa tarkkaan. Siinä ei ole vähäisintäkään merkitystä sillä, onko meidän neljä raskasraidelinjaa samannimisen järjestelmän alla vai eivät.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 1:48 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 1:46 ----------




> Olenko väittänytkään niin? En. Lähijunat ja metrot eivät ole minulle edelleenkään sama asia, vaan sinulle, ja, jos metrossa on tasalattia ja Flirtissä ei, metrossa voi myydä kahvia ja Flirtissä ei. En ainakaan näe portaissa kahvin kiikuttelemista järkevämpänä, kuin kevyttä kärryä, joka voi sisältää myös vuorokausilippuja ja muita helposti syötäviä herkkuja. Kärry kuitenkin vaatii tasalattian.


Mutta kun minun pointtini on se, että olet koko ajan vaatinut, että lähijunissa on myytävä lippuja ja katsottava ovet. Jos metroon halutaan palveluhenkilökuntaa vaikka jonglööraamaan ja sivutoimisesti myymään lippuja, on kyseessä täysin eri asia. Mutta sinun mielestäsi yksin lipunmyynti on jo ollut riittävä syy sille.

Eli toistan kysymyksen uudelleen muotoiltuna: jos metroon on ei ole saatavissa lipunmyyjiä muuten kuin pelkkää lipunmyyntiä hoitamaan, olisiko ne silti sinne saatava? Jos ei, miksi ne on sitten lähijuniin saatava?

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 1:55 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 1:48 ----------




> Samanlainen, se on edelleenkin mielipiteesi, ei fakta. Se on tietyllä tasolla samanlainen ja tietyllä tasolla ajautumassa yhä erilaisemmiksi, laituriovetkin tulevat pakolla kaikille uusille asemille, se muiden ainakin kolme kertaa mainittujen erojen lisäksi.


On myös vain sinun mielipiteesi, että metro-brändin ehtojen olisi oltava kaikki ne tekniset seikat, joita vain keksit luetella lähijunista eroavaksi. Ja vieläpä melko vähin perusteluin ilmaistu mielipide, kun en muista lukeneeni, miksi jollekulle käyttäjälle olisi metron käytön kannalta tärkeämpi seikka se, onko sillä laituriovet kuin se, minkälainen liityntäbussilinjasto asemalle kulkee.

Ja että miksi metro-brändille olisi tärkeää, että junat kulkevat 2,5 minuutin vuorovälein, kun eivät ne nytkään kulje niin usein. Mellunmäessä ja Myyrmäessä on nyt lähes sama vuoroväli. Kaikissa muissakin maailman kaupungeissa metron eri linjojen vuoroväli säädetään kysynnän mukaan alemmaksi, jos siihen on tarvetta. Ei niillä kaikilla ole muuta kuin riittävän tiheä laadukkaaseen palveluun. Eroja riittää.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 2:15 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 1:55 ----------




> Samanlainen, se on edelleenkin mielipiteesi, ei fakta.


Tosin on vielä pakko lisätä tähän, että kun olen luetellut ne tekijät, joiden perusteella metro ja lähijunat ovat ihan samanlaisia, miten se muka olisi vain mielipiteeni. Jokainen yhtäläisyys on yleisesti tiedossa. Valistunutta arvailua toki on, kun pitää määrittää, miten kaikki HSL:n miljoona käyttäjää ne tekijät kokevat. Mutta ei sekään silti ihan pelkkä mielipide ole, jos väitän että matkustajat kokevat järjestelmässä tärkeämmäksi riittävän vuorovälin, verkoston yleisen helppokäyttöisyyden, sen keskustan saavutettavuuden, liityntäliikenteen järjestelyt, sen ulottuvuuden koko seudulla, lippujen kelpaavuuden, luotettavuuden ja monen muun tekijän tärkeämmäksi kuin sen, kuka junia operoi, miten niistä voi vaihtaa kaukojuniin, onko niillä laituriovet, mikä niiden huippunopeus on, ovatko ne automatisoituja ja mitä muita niitä nyt olikaan.

Myytävä tuote ratkaisee aina jonkin ongelman. Brändi on lupaus siitä, että se ratkaisee sen hyvin ja saman brändin alla samalla tavalla. Siinä ei ole mitään merkitystä jollakin laituriovilla.

Metron ja lähijunien samanlaisuuden parhaiten havainnollistava seikka on se, että kun niiden verkon piirtää kartalle ja iskee vierelle aikataulut, voiko niitä sen perusteella luokitella kahdeksi eri tyypiksi. Ei voi. Tämä ei ole mielipide vaan faktaan perustuva argumentti. Siinäkin on iso ero.

----------


## ultrix

> K-kirjain mielummin, ja Kaupunkijuna-tekstillä, jos ei voi VR:ltä omia Lähijunaa. Mutta ulkoasu on hieno sekoitus tälle sisarbrändille - sama kirjain kuitenkin vain sekoittaisi soppaa.


Luulenpa, että Kesko Oyj:llä olisi jotain sanottavaa siihen




> Pikavuorot ja kaupungin vuorot kulkevat samaa reittiä kuitenkin murto-osan matkastaan, siinä missä lähi- ja kaukojunat vieri vieren koko matkan. Lisäksi Suomen tieverkko on aika lailla laajempi käsite, kuin rataverkko.


Entäs M-juna?




> Runkolinjabrändi tulee joka tapauksessa, halusit tai et. Sille ei ole vielä vain nimeä valittu. Se korvaa Jokeri-brändin, ellei runkolinjabrändiksi valita nimenomaan Jokeria.


Toivon itse, että poikittaisten runkolinjojen Jokeri-brändi ylläpidetään jollain tasolla uudistuneena, jottei se huku oranssiin massaan. Linjanumerot voisi vaihtaa kolminumeroisista esim. 550 > J1, mikä-hitto-se-kakkosjokeri-olikaan -> J2 jne. Säteittäisillä runkolinjoilla voisi olla oma nimensä, eikä se ole Pokeri.




> Ihan kiva, mutta minä tosin muokkaisin vähän metronkin piktogrammia HSL-suuntaan. Tuo Helvetica on niin HKL-ajalta. Gotham ei olisi kuitenkaan iso muutos. Ja ehkä pyöristetyt kulmat, kun ne on kaikkialla muuallakin informaatioviestinnässä, niin voisivat olla asemillakin.


Joudun käyttämään töissäni Gotham Roundedia, mutten voi sanoa pitäväni siitä fontista. Mielestäni se on ylipyöristetty ja joukkoliikenteen imagon kannalta ylifeminiinen. Siispä tuo 5 minuutissa tehty logoharjoitelma olikin samalla myös statement, sillä pidän Neue Helveticaa erittäin kauniina, loppuun asti viimeisteltynä ja joukkoliikenneopasteisiin sopivana, onhan se ollut jo 40 vuotta osa Helsingin metroa (ja edelleenkin, vaikka HSL yrittää pyrkiä siitä eroon) ja noin 30 vuotta myös osa Suomen rautateiden opastusjärjestelmää.




> Väristä en sitten tiedä. Tuo on vähän HKL-bussien sininen.


Väri on tarkalleen VR/RHK/LiVi:n opastejärjestelmän sininen. Helpottaa siirtymäaikaa, kun ihan jokaista pömpeliä Pääradalla ei tarvitse vaihtaa. 




> En ole ruotsin ekspertti, mutta miksi? Ruotsin stads-sanat myös suomennetaan kaupungin-, kuten nyt vaikka stadshus.


Google-menetelmä antoi liian vähän tuloksia "stadbana":lle verrattuna "stadsbana":an.
 



> Se toimii matkustajien eduksi, kun ei eritellä junia. Sillä ehdolla toki, että myös taajamajuniin käy HSL-liput. Näinollen se on matkustajille kuin HSL-liikennettä, koska HSL:n asiakkaat voivat niitä käyttää ja näinollen niitä on turha erottaa.


Onko Berliinissä matkustava yleisö pihalla siitä, kelpaako Berliinin liput RB- ja RE-junissa? Em. junatyypit näkyvät muuten Berliinin raskasraidekartalla, mutta erilaisella viivoituksella.




> Ei M koska tämä ei ole metro: ei ole 2.5 minuutin vuoroväliä, ei ole sisätiloja ja lippuhallia, laiturilla saa oleskella, monia asioita joita on turha sekoittaa metroon. K kaupunkijuna, joka vain on tiheämpään, kuin mikä tahansa juna, mutta metroa harvempaan kulkeva ja kaupunkimaisemissa suhaileva väline, sillä ei siis pääse maaseudulle saakka. Kaupunkijuna, kaupunkitasoiset asemat. HSL:ää edustaisi vaikka se Gotham. Jos halutaan kertoa metromaisuudesta, voisi kyltti olla myös oranssi M-kirjaimen sijaan. Eihän Jokeri-busseillekaan tule M-kirjainta siniselle pohjalle vaan oma brändi oranssille pohjalle - sama logiikka.


Elmo kerkisi jo huomauttaan, mutta metron haaroillehan vuoroväli on tällä hetkellä 8/10 minuuttia. Samoin kaupunkiradoille vuoroväli on 10 min latvoille, yhteisillä osuuksilla HkiHpl ja HkiTkl vuoroväli on noin 5 min, K-junan kirimisestä johtuen Pääradalla paikoin jopa tiheämpi. Jos lähijunien liikennöinti ei olisi niin törkeän kallista, voitaisiin ymmärtääkseni turvalaitteen puolesta liikennöidä tiheämminkin.




> Ei ole olemassa mitään metroraamattua, joka sanoisi että metro-standardiin voidaan sisällyttää vain tuonkaltaisia linjoja. Metron brändi voi ihan yhtä hyvin tarkoittaa vain vähintään 10 minuutin välein kulkevaa liikennettä, laadukkaasti järjestettyä liityntäliikennettä (tämä on erittäin tärkeä aspekti meidän metrosta puhuttaessa), aseman keskeistä sijaintia ja hyvää saavutettavuutta, lipunoston helppoutta asemalla, aikataulussa pysymistä sekä keskustan kattavaa saavutettavuutta tunneliasemien avulla (Pisaran myötä).


Juuri näin. Tosin radan kalleudesta johtuen miettisin Pisaralle vaihtoehtoja: miten se saataisiin keskustaan ilman, että se on törkeän hintainen hanke?




> Olenko väittänytkään niin? En. Lähijunat ja metrot eivät ole minulle edelleenkään sama asia, vaan sinulle, ja, jos metrossa on tasalattia ja Flirtissä ei, metrossa voi myydä kahvia ja Flirtissä ei. En ainakaan näe portaissa kahvin kiikuttelemista järkevämpänä, kuin kevyttä kärryä, joka voi sisältää myös vuorokausilippuja ja muita helposti syötäviä herkkuja. Kärry kuitenkin vaatii tasalattian.


Mistä lähtien metrossa on myyty kahvia? Lähijunissahan niitä repputermarimyyjiä oli kokeiluluontoisesti vähän aika sitten




> laituriovetkin tulevat pakolla kaikille uusille asemille, se muiden ainakin kolme kertaa mainittujen erojen lisäksi.


Automaattimetropäätös ei ole lainvoimainen.

----------


## janihyvarinen

New Yorkin metron oletetusta häiriöherkkyydestä: systeemi on vanhana ja huonokuntoisenakin erittäin varmatoiminen, koska suuri osa Manhattanin linjastosta on neliraiteista, mikä mahdollistaa pikavuorot, häiriötilanteen kiertämisen sekä 24 h operoinnin (kun huoltoa tehtäessä jollakin rataosuudella junat kierrätetään toista raidetta pitkin).

----------


## kouvo

> Minkälaisen vastaanoton tällainen tunnus saisi? Ehkä liikaa sälää liian ahtaassa, mutta noin niinkuin periaatetasolla? Vrt. U-Stadtbahn.


 ihan kiva. ehkä kuitenkin samalla värimaailmalla varustettu toimisi paremmin. lähijunametron tunnukseen voisi sitten lisätä jonkun vekkulin yksityiskohdan, joka ilmentäisi sen roolia enemmän maaseutumaiseen ympäristöön siirtävänä välineenä, ja täten hienovaraisesti erottaisi sen metrometrosta rikkomatta kuitenkaan kokonaisbrandya.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Berliinissähän on niitä metroratikoita ja metrobusseja tavallisten ratikoiden ja bussien ohella. Otetaanko sieltä mallia?


Berliinissä on parempikin esimerkki, nimittäin yhteinen S- ja U-junakartta, mihin on lisäksi saatu ujutettua mm. R-junat. Siellähän S-juna on jotakuinkin sellainen, jollaiseksi HSL:n junien brändiä pitäisi saada, ja jonka kaltainen Helsingin metro jo jotakuinkin on. Siististi samoilla asemilla R- ja kaukojunien kanssa, mutta kuitenkin myös keskellä tiiviisti rakennettua kaupunkia silloilla tai kuiluissa, paikoin jopa tunneleissa. Eli metro, ihan niin kuin HSL-junat. Mutta se ei vie sitä metromaisuutta pois U-junilta, vaan asuu siististi samassa kaupungissa.

Berliini ei tietenkään ole ainut esimerkki, vaan niitä löytyy pitkin maailmaa.

----------


## Knightrider

> Tuossa tekstissä johon viittasin, sinähän halusit nimenomaan korostaa brändin yhteyksiä VR:ään ja kaukojuniin. Joita ei siis tule sillä brändillä olla, oli se sisarbrändi tai ei.


Kaukojunalippuja saa jo nytkin, joten palvelun poistaminen tuskin ketään auttaa. Ainoa yhteys, jonka vaatisin brändissä liittyvän taajama- ja kaukojuniin on "-juna" pääte ja eri kirjain, kuin metrolla, olkoon väri mikä hyvänsä.




> Ihan sama. New York olisi kuollut kaupunki, jos häiriö yhdessä osassa verkkoa aiheuttaisi koko verkon lamaantumisen. Voi olla että laajojakin häiriöitä joskus tulee, mutta NY ei kaupunkina kerta kaikkiaan toimisi, jos se olisi yleistä. Tyypillinen häiriö on vuorenvarmasti vaikutuksiltaan pieni. Ja sama pätee edelleen myös vaikka sinne Lontooseen tai Pariisiin. Matkustajien on kerta kaikkiaan opittava havaitsemaan, miten jokin häiriö vaikuttaa omaan matkustukseen eikä vain ajatella, että koko verkko on sitten pois käytöstä. Helsinkiin pätee aivan sama. Ei ole mitään syytä pitää kahta järjestelmää vain sen takia, että häiriötiedotuksessa on helpompi sanoa vaikutuksista. Kuten jo sanoin, nytkin rantarata ja päärata ovat täysin toisistaan erillään. Siihen ei vaikuta se, että tulevaisuudessa ne ovat enemmän yhdessä, koska jo nykyhetkestä voidaan havaita, että homma pelaa. Sitä paitsi tulevaisuudessakin meillä on toisistaan täysin riippumattomia osuuksia ja toisistaan täysin erillisiä häiriöitä. Vai onko ajatuksesi, että Kehäradan jälkeen häiriötiedotus yksinkertaistetaan tasolle, että "lähijunaverkossa häiriöitä; emme kerro keitä vaikutus koskee ja miten"? Joka tapauksessa häiriötiedotus täytyy kohdistaa tarkkaan. Siinä ei ole vähäisintäkään merkitystä sillä, onko meidän neljä raskasraidelinjaa samannimisen järjestelmän alla vai eivät.


Mutta Helsingin metrossa sattuu katkoksia pahimmillaan joka kuukausi. Sillä on aina vaikutusta koko metroliikenteeseen eikä koskaan vaikutusta millään lailla lähijunaliikenteeseen. Sitä en näe järkeä muutettavan, vaan pitämällä kaupunkiradan junille oma sisarbrändi, ei tarvitse selitellä, ettei koske metrolinjoja, jotka eivät olleet jokin aikaa sitten metrolinjoja.



> Eli toistan kysymyksen uudelleen muotoiltuna: jos metroon on ei ole saatavissa lipunmyyjiä muuten kuin pelkkää lipunmyyntiä hoitamaan, olisiko ne silti sinne saatava? Jos ei, miksi ne on sitten lähijuniin saatava?


En hyväksyisi heitä pelkästään lipunmyyntihommiin, jos automaattimetroa ei tule tai jos metropoliisi hoitaa valvonnan. Mutta lähijunien kondyktöörit - he ovat olleet totutusti aina lähijunissa myymässä lippuja ja lipunmyynti on junissa yleinen palvelu. Lähijuniin ei saa vartijoita tilattua yhtä nopeasti, kuin metroon. Lisäksi juniin pukkaa lisää turisteja Kehäradan avauduttua, joille voisi myydä junasta vuorokausilippuja, jotka käyvät sitten metrossakin jo valmiiksi.



> On myös vain sinun mielipiteesi, että metro-brändin ehtojen olisi oltava kaikki ne tekniset seikat, joita vain keksit luetella lähijunista eroavaksi. Ja vieläpä melko vähin perusteluin ilmaistu mielipide, kun en muista lukeneeni, miksi jollekulle käyttäjälle olisi metron käytön kannalta tärkeämpi seikka se, onko sillä laituriovet kuin se, minkälainen liityntäbussilinjasto asemalle kulkee.


Jos toisella metrolinjalla saa olla laitureilla ja toisilla ei, siinä voi mennä sekaisin. Ja siinä, ettei toiset metrot olekaan oransseja. Ja vaikka missä muussa. Jos "kunnianhimoinen" metroprojekti saa laituriovensa toimimaan, luulen, että tavoitteeksi asetetaan laituriovet kaikille asemille peruskorjauksien ja asemanlyhennyksien yhteydessä. Metron laiturieristyneisyys tuskin on katoamassa (jota valvotaan myös) ja lähijunien laiturillaliikkumislupa tuskin myöskään (jonka valvomiselle ei riitä resursseja). Metrolaitureilla jos tehtäisiin, tai siis kun tehdään tarkastuksia, tai liukuportaiden päässä, mistä tiedetään, suhaileeko siellä laiturilla hengailijoita vai pummilla matkustajia? Tämä on tärkeä kysymys, sillä jo näin iso ero voi olla liikaa, jotta voidaan alkaa kutsumaan lähijunia metroiksi.



> Ja että miksi metro-brändille olisi tärkeää, että junat kulkevat 2,5 minuutin vuorovälein, kun eivät ne nytkään kulje niin usein. Mellunmäessä ja Myyrmäessä on nyt lähes sama vuoroväli. Kaikissa muissakin maailman kaupungeissa metron eri linjojen vuoroväli säädetään kysynnän mukaan alemmaksi, jos siihen on tarvetta. Ei niillä kaikilla ole muuta kuin riittävän tiheä laadukkaaseen palveluun. Eroja riittää.


 20 minuutilla ja 8-10 minuutilla on kuitenkin metromaiseen palveluun tottuneella ero. Kehäradan vuoroväliä ei voi taloudellisesti tihentää näillä näkymin.



> Tosin on vielä pakko lisätä tähän, että kun olen luetellut ne tekijät, joiden perusteella metro ja lähijunat ovat ihan samanlaisia, miten se muka olisi vain mielipiteeni. Jokainen yhtäläisyys on yleisesti tiedossa. Valistunutta arvailua toki on, kun pitää määrittää, miten kaikki HSL:n miljoona käyttäjää ne tekijät kokevat. Mutta ei sekään silti ihan pelkkä mielipide ole, jos väitän että matkustajat kokevat järjestelmässä tärkeämmäksi riittävän vuorovälin, verkoston yleisen helppokäyttöisyyden, sen keskustan saavutettavuuden, liityntäliikenteen järjestelyt, sen ulottuvuuden koko seudulla, lippujen kelpaavuuden, luotettavuuden ja monen muun tekijän tärkeämmäksi kuin sen, kuka junia operoi, miten niistä voi vaihtaa kaukojuniin, onko niillä laituriovet, mikä niiden huippunopeus on, ovatko ne automatisoituja ja mitä muita niitä nyt olikaan.


On se sinun mielipiteesi, jos mielestäsi luettelemani seikat eivät vaikuta asiaan - ja päinvastoin. Tarvitaan suuria muutoksia, jos halutaan pakottaa brändit yhteen metroon kahdella verkolla niin, ettei käyttäjät ihmettele mitään. Kaupunkijunabrändi taas sulaisi nykyiseen kaupunkiradan lähiliikenteeseen paljon vaivattomammin.



> Myytävä tuote ratkaisee aina jonkin ongelman. Brändi on lupaus siitä, että se ratkaisee sen hyvin ja saman brändin alla samalla tavalla. Siinä ei ole mitään merkitystä jollakin laituriovilla.


Miksi laituriovet tehdään, jos niillä ei ole vaikutusta metron ilmeeseen, turvallisuuteen ja sitä myötä mukavuustasoon ja laatukriteereihin?



> Metron ja lähijunien samanlaisuuden parhaiten havainnollistava seikka on se, että kun niiden verkon piirtää kartalle ja iskee vierelle aikataulut, voiko niitä sen perusteella luokitella kahdeksi eri tyypiksi. Ei voi. Tämä ei ole mielipide vaan faktaan perustuva argumentti. Siinäkin on iso ero.


Jos ne ovat paperilla samaa väriä, ei se kerro vielä mitään. Ai niin: metrossa et tarvitse aikatauluja, lähijunissa voi hyvinkin tarvita, Leppävaaran kaupunkiradan 30 min kärkiesimerkkinä ja 20 min katoamattomana esimerkkinä.




> Luulenpa, että Kesko Oyj:llä olisi jotain sanottavaa siihen


M-ketjun M-Marketit ja M-kaupat ovat yhtä lailla olemassa ympäri Suomen :Smile: 



> Entäs M-juna?


Kehärata tulee olemaan pian yhtenäinen rataosuus, jonka reitistä suuri osa on kaukojunien vierellä.



> Toivon itse, että poikittaisten runkolinjojen Jokeri-brändi ylläpidetään jollain tasolla uudistuneena, jottei se huku oranssiin massaan. Linjanumerot voisi vaihtaa kolminumeroisista esim. 550 > J1, mikä-hitto-se-kakkosjokeri-olikaan -> J2 jne. Säteittäisillä runkolinjoilla voisi olla oma nimensä, eikä se ole Pokeri.


Kyllä se nykyinen Jokeri-brändi onkin onnistunut tuotos. Olen samaa mieltä kyllä, ettei oranssi ollut paras valinta. Pysäkkivälikään ei vastaa metromaisuutta. Limenvihreässä olis sitä jotain!




> Joudun käyttämään töissäni Gotham Roundedia, mutten voi sanoa pitäväni siitä fontista. Mielestäni se on ylipyöristetty ja joukkoliikenteen imagon kannalta ylifeminiinen. Siispä tuo 5 minuutissa tehty logoharjoitelma olikin samalla myös statement, sillä pidän Neue Helveticaa erittäin kauniina, loppuun asti viimeisteltynä ja joukkoliikenneopasteisiin sopivana, onhan se ollut jo 40 vuotta osa Helsingin metroa (ja edelleenkin, vaikka HSL yrittää pyrkiä siitä eroon) ja noin 30 vuotta myös osa Suomen rautateiden opastusjärjestelmää.


Tätä minäkin mietin, molemmilla kun on pointtinsa.



> Onko Berliinissä matkustava yleisö pihalla siitä, kelpaako Berliinin liput RB- ja RE-junissa? Em. junatyypit näkyvät muuten Berliinin raskasraidekartalla, mutta erilaisella viivoituksella.


Minähän olen juuri kahden sisarbrändin kannalla. Karttaan vaikka oranssilla metro, sinisellä kaupunkiradan junabrändi ja harmaalla/ohuella muu tunnuksellinen lähiliikenne, jolla HSL-liput käyvät. Ero on nyt siinä, pitäisikö osaa lähijunista kutsua nimenomaan metroksi (tietyistä eroista huolimatta) oranssein opastein ym. vai ei.



> Elmo kerkisi jo huomauttaan, mutta metron haaroillehan vuoroväli on tällä hetkellä 8/10 minuuttia. Samoin kaupunkiradoille vuoroväli on 10 min latvoille, yhteisillä osuuksilla HkiHpl ja HkiTkl vuoroväli on noin 5 min, K-junan kirimisestä johtuen Pääradalla paikoin jopa tiheämpi. Jos lähijunien liikennöinti ei olisi niin törkeän kallista, voitaisiin ymmärtääkseni turvalaitteen puolesta liikennöidä tiheämminkin.


Ei junissa ole kovinkaan suuri tungos nykyisillä vuoroväleillä eikä Kehäradan vuorovälikään ole miksikään muuttunut. Ja junatkin on niin lyhyitä, että niiden pidennystä pitäisi harkita ensin - joissakin tapauksissa, useinkin, jos on aseman päässä samaa aikaa, kun juna saapuu, pitää vielä juosta keskemmäs/toiseen päähän.




> Mistä lähtien metrossa on myyty kahvia? Lähijunissahan niitä repputermarimyyjiä oli kokeiluluontoisesti vähän aika sitten





> Mutta kun minun pointtini on se, että olet koko ajan vaatinut, että lähijunissa on myytävä lippuja ja katsottava ovet. Jos metroon halutaan palveluhenkilökuntaa vaikka jonglööraamaan ja sivutoimisesti myymään lippuja, on kyseessä täysin eri asia. Mutta sinun mielestäsi yksin lipunmyynti on jo ollut riittävä syy sille.


Tämä riippuu nyt liikaa automaattimetropäätöksestä. Jos se astuu voimaan, henkilökuntaa tulee joka tapauksessa ja silloin haluan, että heillä riittää tekemistä. Jos taas automaattia ei tule, nykyinen henkilökunta videokameroineen riittää. Itse pyysit puhumaan vuoden 2018 tilanteesta.



> Automaattimetropäätös ei ole lainvoimainen.


No, vaikeapa on mitään sanoa kun lopputuloskin on hämärän peitossa.




> New Yorkin metron oletetusta häiriöherkkyydestä: systeemi on vanhana ja huonokuntoisenakin erittäin varmatoiminen, koska suuri osa Manhattanin linjastosta on neliraiteista, mikä mahdollistaa pikavuorot, häiriötilanteen kiertämisen sekä 24 h operoinnin (kun huoltoa tehtäessä jollakin rataosuudella junat kierrätetään toista raidetta pitkin).


 Kiertoreittejä syntyy silti. Mistä K-junan on kierrettävä, jos metroliikenne seisahtuu Kaisaniemessä?



> Berliinissä on parempikin esimerkki, nimittäin yhteinen S- ja U-junakartta, mihin on lisäksi saatu ujutettua mm. R-junat. Siellähän S-juna on jotakuinkin sellainen, jollaiseksi HSL:n junien brändiä pitäisi saada, ja jonka kaltainen Helsingin metro jo jotakuinkin on. Siististi samoilla asemilla R- ja kaukojunien kanssa, mutta kuitenkin myös keskellä tiiviisti rakennettua kaupunkia silloilla tai kuiluissa, paikoin jopa tunneleissa. Eli metro, ihan niin kuin HSL-junat. Mutta se ei vie sitä metromaisuutta pois U-junilta, vaan asuu siististi samassa kaupungissa.
> 
> Berliini ei tietenkään ole ainut esimerkki, vaan niitä löytyy pitkin maailmaa.


Siinä on kyllä hieno kartta, ja on hyvä olla myös R-junat, sillä niiden avulla voi löytää niitä autoiluakin nopeampia reittejä.

----------


## sm3

Tuota noin. Jos ajatellaan että lähijunat (ainakin osa niistä jne.) olisivat metroja tai junametroja taikka mitä vain metroja. Niin uutisoinnissa luonnollisesti mainittaisiin että "Metroliikenteessä katkoksia välillä Itäkeskus - Kalasatama" ja sitten kaikki välillä olevat asemat lueteltuina. Näin jopa se junteista juntein ymmärtää ettei koske esim. väliä Rautatientori - Kerava.

----------


## Knightrider

> Tuota noin. Jos ajatellaan että lähijunat (ainakin osa niistä jne.) olisivat metroja tai junametroja taikka mitä vain metroja. Niin uutisoinnissa luonnollisesti mainittaisiin että "Metroliikenteessä katkoksia välillä Itäkeskus - Kalasatama" ja sitten kaikki välillä olevat asemat lueteltuina. Näin jopa se junteista juntein ymmärtää ettei koske esim. väliä Rautatientori - Kerava.


Vaikka poikkeusliikennetiedotus pelaisikin, metroliikenteen ongelmat heijastuvat miellekuvina kaupunkiradan juniin, jos niitä kutsuttaisiin metroiksi ja yritettäisiin antaa mielikuva, että ne ovat osa samaa verkkoa. Sanomalehtien uutisetkaan harvoin erottelevat asemaväliä, vaan yleistävät yleensä metron aina yhdeksi kokonaisuudeksi. Jos yksinkertaisesti metroliikenteessä on ollut usein ongelmia, voi joku mieltää, että myös metroliikenne on yhtä häiriöherkkää.. ei kun siis, niin juuri, metroliikenne. Tähän asti tilanne on ollut oikeastikin niin, joten ainakin tottumiseen voisi mennä vuosia, jos kaupunkiratajunat saataisiin uskoteltua metroiksi. 

Laitetaan vielä vertailun vuoksi, liittyen vahvasti viestiketjun otsikkoon, muitakin vaihtoehtoja, mukana myös ykkösenä Ultrixin alkuperäinen teos, jota on myös käytetty hyödyksi muissa kuvakkeissa. Gotham Rounded löytyy, mutta Helveticaa en omista, mutta todella lähellä sen ulkonäköä olevan fontin (Hilbert Neue) kylläkin, toivottavasti se kelpaa. Ultrix, odottelin tähän asti, jos kävisit täällä, ja postilaatikkosi oli täynnä, joten toivottavasti et pahastu, kun julkaisen nämä sovellutukseni ennen kuin viestini vanhenee. 
1    2 3 4 
5 6 7 8

----------


## Knightrider

9_ 10 11 12 
13 14 15
Yhteen viestiin sai vain 8 kuvaa.

----------


## tlajunen

> 20 minuutilla ja 8-10 minuutilla on kuitenkin metromaiseen palveluun tottuneella ero. Kehäradan vuoroväliä ei voi taloudellisesti tihentää näillä näkymin.


Mihin tuo 20 minuuttia viittaa? Kehäradan vuorovälihän tulee olemaan 10 minuuttia. Tarvitseeko sitä tihentää?

----------


## sm3

Hienoja logoja. Olisiko kaupunkijuna siis nykyinen metro vai HSL alueella kulkevat lähijunat. Ja lähijunat sitten HSL ulkopuolelle meneviä.

----------


## Knightrider

> Hienoja logoja. Olisiko kaupunkijuna siis nykyinen metro vai HSL alueella kulkevat lähijunat. Ja lähijunat sitten HSL ulkopuolelle meneviä.


Kyseessä on otsikon mukaan kaikki HSL:n kilpailuttama lähijunaliikenne.

_Tällä hetkellä HSL käyttää yhdessä VR:n kanssa yhteistä lähijunabrändiä.
_
 VR:n taajamajuniin olisi luontevaa päästä edelleen HSL-lipulla HSL-alueella, mutta mieluiten VR voisi luovuttaa Lähijuna-brändin HSL:n käyttöön. Näinollen HSL voisi tehdä brändistä enemmän HSL:n näköisen, metron sisarbrändin. Jos taas lähijunabrändiä ei saataisi, tai vanhan nimen käyttö ei olisi sopivaa, tulee mukaan "kaupunkirata" , "kaupunkijuna" tyyliset vaihtoehdot. Eli HSL-alueen lähijunista on kyse.

Myös kaupunkiratojen ulkopuolisista, mutta HSL-alueen sisäpuolisista junista pitäisi olla kyse otsikon mukaan, ja niinhän se onkin, sillä HSL kilpailuttaa myös nämä junat. Myös nämä HSL:n tunnukselliset lähijunat kuuluisivat mielestäni samaan brändiin, kuin kaupunkiradan junat ja kaikilta asemilta pitäisi saada lippuja kaikkiin juniin, kuten jo nyt saakin. Taas metro ei mielestäni kulje samassa verkostossa, kuin lähijunat. Elmo Allenin mielestä, ainakin, kyseessä on kuitenkin nimenomaan kaupunkiratojen lähijunien nimittäminen metroiksi, ymmärtääkseni muut HSL-lähijunat olisivat taas lähijunia ja VR:n lähijunat taajamajunia.



> Mihin tuo 20 minuuttia viittaa? Kehäradan vuorovälihän tulee olemaan 10 minuuttia. Tarvitseeko sitä tihentää?


Leppävaaran kaupunkiradan A-junan vuoroväli on tällä hetkellä siis 30 minuuttia koko viikonlopun läpi, 20 minuuttia arkipäivisin ja 10 minuuttia ruuhka-aikaan. Metrolla on nykyisten suunnitelmien mukaan 2,5-10 minuutin vuoroväli riippuen päivänajasta ja asemasta. Metron ruuhka-ajan vuoroväliä todennäköisesti saatetaan vielä tihentää.

Myös Kirkkonummeen pääsee HSL:n sisällä kulkevilla junalinjoilla 30 minuutin välein päiväsaikaan, joten mielestäni olisi järkevää hyväksyä kaikki HSL:n kilpailuttama lähijunaliikenne saman brändin alle ja antaa Metron pitää oma brändinsä.

----------


## hylje

Metro ei ole juna, metro on palvelutaso. Matkustajaa kiinnostaa vain helposti löydettävä asema, selkeä verkosto ja luotettava perillepääsy. Kansainvälisen parhaan käytännön mukaisesti on luontevaa kehittää kaikkea joukkoliikennettä ensin yleiseen runkolinjaperiaatteeseen, sitten kehittää runkolinjoja voimallisesti. Loppuvaiheen runkolinja on palvelullisesti identtinen metron kanssa. Näitä runkolinjoja ei ole syytä eritellä kalustotyypin mukaan. 

Junabrändien yhdenmukaistaminen odottaa kaupunkiratojen vapautumista. On luontevaa olettaa, että kaupunkirataliikenteen kilpailuttaminen painaa operointihinnat vastaamaan metroa. Tällöin vuorovälitkin on luonteva tuoda runkolinjatasolle.

Samaan aikaan Raide-Jokerikin on joko valmistumassa tai liikenteessä. Raide-Jokeri on luonteva yhdistävä poikittaislinja koko metroverkostolle. Kantakaupungin raitioliikenteen laajentuminen ulospäin johtaa ennen pitkää pääkatuja pitkin meneviin Jokeri-tasoisiin metrolinjoihin.

Runkolinjaston olemassaolevia brändejä (lähijunat, jokeri, muut runkobussit...) voi pitää säästöliekillä niin kauan, että ne voidaan lakkauttaa paremmalla palvelulla: metrolla.

----------


## ultrix

> Berliinissä on parempikin esimerkki, nimittäin yhteinen S- ja U-junakartta, mihin on lisäksi saatu ujutettua mm. R-junat. Siellähän S-juna on jotakuinkin sellainen, jollaiseksi HSL:n junien brändiä pitäisi saada, ja jonka kaltainen Helsingin metro jo jotakuinkin on. Siististi samoilla asemilla R- ja kaukojunien kanssa, mutta kuitenkin myös keskellä tiiviisti rakennettua kaupunkia silloilla tai kuiluissa, paikoin jopa tunneleissa. Eli metro, ihan niin kuin HSL-junat. Mutta se ei vie sitä metromaisuutta pois U-junilta, vaan asuu siististi samassa kaupungissa.
> 
> Berliini ei tietenkään ole ainut esimerkki, vaan niitä löytyy pitkin maailmaa.


Berliini on sikäli hyvä esimerkki, että lännessä painottuu suurvaltapoliittisista syistä U-Bahn-verkko ja idässä S-Bahn-verkko. Vastaavasti valtakunnanpoliittisista syistä Helsingin seudulla rannalla kulkee oranssi HKL:n liikennöimä metroksi brändätty juna ja sisämaassa aiemmin punainen, nykyään punavalkoinen, vihervalkoinen ja valko-harmaa-vihreä-sininen lähijunaksi brändätty juna.




> Leppävaaran kaupunkiradan A-junan vuoroväli on tällä hetkellä siis 30 minuuttia koko viikonlopun läpi, 20 minuuttia arkipäivisin ja 10 minuuttia ruuhka-aikaan. Metrolla on nykyisten suunnitelmien mukaan 2,5-10 minuutin vuoroväli riippuen päivänajasta ja asemasta. Metron ruuhka-ajan vuoroväliä todennäköisesti saatetaan vielä tihentää.
> 
> Myös Kirkkonummeen pääsee HSL:n sisällä kulkevilla junalinjoilla 30 minuutin välein päiväsaikaan, joten mielestäni olisi järkevää hyväksyä kaikki HSL:n kilpailuttama lähijunaliikenne saman brändin alle ja antaa Metron pitää oma brändinsä.


"Tällä hetkellä"



> Metro ei ole juna, metro on palvelutaso. 
> 
> Junabrändien yhdenmukaistaminen odottaa kaupunkiratojen vapautumista. On luontevaa olettaa, että kaupunkirataliikenteen kilpailuttaminen painaa operointihinnat vastaamaan metroa. Tällöin vuorovälitkin on luonteva tuoda runkolinjatasolle.


Tämä on oleellista. Jos HKL olisi kaupunkiratojen operaattori, liikennöintikustannukset olisivat jopa konnarien kanssa merkittävästi halvemmat. Tällä hetkellä HSL pihistelee sen minkä voi lähijunien kanssa, koska VR myy HSL:lle kallista liikennepalvelua 31.12.2017 asti.

----------


## jodo

> Berliini on sikäli hyvä esimerkki, että lännessä painottuu suurvaltapoliittisista syistä U-Bahn-verkko ja idässä S-Bahn-verkko. Vastaavasti valtakunnanpoliittisista syistä Helsingin seudulla rannalla kulkee oranssi HKL:n liikennöimä metroksi brändätty juna ja sisämaassa aiemmin punainen, nykyään punavalkoinen, vihervalkoinen ja valko-harmaa-vihreä-sininen lähijunaksi brändätty juna.
> 
> "Tällä hetkellä"
> Tämä on oleellista. Jos HKL olisi kaupunkiratojen operaattori, liikennöintikustannukset olisivat jopa konnarien kanssa merkittävästi halvemmat. Tällä hetkellä HSL pihistelee sen minkä voi lähijunien kanssa, koska VR myy HSL:lle kallista liikennepalvelua 31.12.2017 asti.


Tuskin vakavasti otettavaa kilpailijaa VR:lle olisi sitttenkään. Siihen menee ainakin kymmenen vuotta.

----------


## ultrix

> Tuskin vakavasti otettavaa kilpailijaa VR:lle olisi sitttenkään. Siihen menee ainakin kymmenen vuotta.


Olen Besserwisser, tiedän siis paremmin. Tiedossa on erittäin varteenotettava, _uusi_ operaattori. Stay tuned.

----------


## Knightrider

> Metro ei ole juna, metro on palvelutaso. Matkustajaa kiinnostaa vain helposti löydettävä asema, selkeä verkosto ja luotettava perillepääsy.


Matkustajaa kiinostaa myös vuoroväli ja matkan kesto. Minusta selkein junaverkosto on sellainen, missä saman brändin alla kulkevat linjat kulkevat samassa rataverkossa eikä niin, että samalla rataverkolla on 4 eri brändiä (metro, HSL:n ei-kaupunkirata-lähijunat, VR:n taajamajunat ja VR:n kaukojunat) ja yhdistetyillä brändeillä ei ole sitten samaa rataverkkoa ja vain yksi yhteinen asema ja siinäkin tapauksessa on vähän niin ja näin, voidaanko puhua yhteisestä asemasta.


> Kansainvälisen parhaan käytännön mukaisesti on luontevaa kehittää kaikkea joukkoliikennettä ensin yleiseen runkolinjaperiaatteeseen, sitten kehittää runkolinjoja voimallisesti. Loppuvaiheen runkolinja on palvelullisesti identtinen metron kanssa. Näitä runkolinjoja ei ole syytä eritellä kalustotyypin mukaan.


Mieluummin ensin odotetaan loppuvaihetta ja sitten liitetään oikeasti metromainen palvelu metroon. Miksi pitäisi pilata metron palvelutaso ei-valmiilla tuotteella?


> Samaan aikaan Raide-Jokerikin on joko valmistumassa tai liikenteessä. Raide-Jokeri on luonteva yhdistävä poikittaislinja koko metroverkostolle. Kantakaupungin raitioliikenteen laajentuminen ulospäin johtaa ennen pitkää pääkatuja pitkin meneviin Jokeri-tasoisiin metrolinjoihin.





> Runkolinjaston olemassaolevia brändejä (lähijunat, jokeri, muut runkobussit...) voi pitää säästöliekillä niin kauan, että ne voidaan lakkauttaa paremmalla palvelulla: metrolla.


Eli haluat kutsua metroiksi HSL-lähijunia, pikaraitiotietä ja kalustosta riippumatta siispä myös kriteerit täyttäviä runkobussilinjoja, ymmärsinkö oikein? Metrot ketjuuntuvat, törmäävät ja palavat pian siispä paljon useammin, ja metrojen kannatinlankoja tippuilee alas, kun kuormureita kulkee entistä enemmän, kun ajetaan poikittaista reittiä keskustan ulkopuolella.



> "Tällä hetkellä"





> Junabrändien yhdenmukaistaminen odottaa kaupunkiratojen vapautumista. On luontevaa olettaa, että kaupunkirataliikenteen kilpailuttaminen painaa operointihinnat vastaamaan metroa. Tällöin vuorovälitkin on luonteva tuoda runkolinjatasolle.


A-junaan ei putkahda yllättäen niin paljoa lisää matkustajia, että tuossa olisi mitään järkeä. Jos toisessa kohtaa säästetään rahaa, miksi se pitäisi tuhlata uudestaan? Oletko katsonut paljonko ko. junassa on niitä nykyäänkään? Palvelutasoa kun ei voi paljoa tästä kasvattaa eikä radan varrella ole kovin tiheää asutusta, sekin vähä on omakotitaloja. Metro-brändi ei myöskään anna mielikuvaa nopeammasta yhteydestä, pahimmassa tapauksessa päinvastoin. Eikä Espoon keskuksesta tai Kauklahdesta edelleenkään Helsingin keskustaan haluava aio kulkea kaupunkirataa, jos on pysähdyttävä joka asemalla - eli niitä matkustajia ei sitäkään kautta tule lisää. 20 minuutin väliin saadaan puristettua, sillä se tuo ne matkustajat, jotka eivät siedä 30 min vuoroväliä.



> Berliini on sikäli hyvä esimerkki, että lännessä painottuu suurvaltapoliittisista syistä U-Bahn-verkko ja idässä S-Bahn-verkko. Vastaavasti valtakunnanpoliittisista syistä Helsingin seudulla rannalla kulkee oranssi HKL:n liikennöimä metroksi brändätty juna ja sisämaassa aiemmin punainen, nykyään punavalkoinen, vihervalkoinen ja valko-harmaa-vihreä-sininen lähijunaksi brändätty juna.


Itse asiassa Berliinissä U- ja S-bahnilla on vähemmän eroja, kuin mitä lähijunillamme ja metroillamme.

Ja niin kauan, kun metrossa ei ole lipunmyyntiä eikä jatkuvaa konduktöörin ravaamista (samalla valvotaan järjestystä) ei ole kovin järkevää liittää metron turvattomaksi koettua (tutkittu juttu) brändiä lähijunien imagoon.

----------


## Sami Koskinen

> Itse asiassa Berliinissä U- ja S-bahnilla on vähemmän eroja, kuin mitä lähijunillamme ja metroillamme.


Minkä lähteen mukaan, ja mitä eroja? Berliinin U-Bahnin sisälläkin on melkoisia eroja, jotka ovat herran vuonna 2012 helposti tarkastettavissa useammistakin nettilähteistä.

Mikäli käytettäisiin sinun logiikkaasi, jonka perusteella Helsingissä tarvitaan teknis-rataverkollisista syistä ehdottomasti erillinen brändi metrolle, olisi aivan ehdottomasti Berliinissä jaettava nykyiset U-linjat vaikkapa U- ja Ö-linjoihin. Berliinissä nimittäin on kahta täysin eri profiilin metrorataa, ja niille omankokoisia vaunuja! 2,65 m levällä ja 3,4 m korkealla U6-linjan leveän profiilin vaunulla on toivotonta ajaa esimerkiksi U1:tä, jolla käytettävät vaunut ovat 35 cm kapeampia ja 30 cm matalampia. 

Lisäksi sinun logiikallasi matkustajien tulisi pitää kaikkien U-linjojen vaunuja pieninä ja ahtaina, koska mm. U1:n vaunut ovat kieltämättä sellaisia - eiväthän matkustajat tosiaan tajua tai edes siedä eroja samannimisen järjestelmän eri osien ominaisuuksien välillä. 

Toivottavasti logiikkasi selkiää tämän uuden tiedon myötä - selvästi U-Bahnista on kaikesta huolimatta onnistuttu tekemään yhtenäinen brändi, sillä menithän sinäkin halpaan.

----------


## Knightrider

> Minkä lähteen mukaan, ja mitä eroja? Berliinin U-Bahnin sisälläkin on melkoisia eroja, jotka ovat herran vuonna 2012 helposti tarkastettavissa useammistakin nettilähteistä.
> 
> Mikäli käytettäisiin sinun logiikkaasi, jonka perusteella Helsingissä tarvitaan teknis-rataverkollisista syistä ehdottomasti erillinen brändi metrolle, olisi aivan ehdottomasti Berliinissä jaettava nykyiset U-linjat vaikkapa U- ja Ö-linjoihin. Berliinissä nimittäin on kahta täysin eri profiilin metrorataa, ja niille omankokoisia vaunuja! 2,65 m levällä ja 3,4 m korkealla U6-linjan leveän profiilin vaunulla on toivotonta ajaa esimerkiksi U1:tä, jolla käytettävät vaunut ovat 35 cm kapeampia ja 30 cm matalampia. 
> 
> Lisäksi sinun logiikallasi matkustajien tulisi pitää kaikkien U-linjojen vaunuja pieninä ja ahtaina, koska mm. U1:n vaunut ovat kieltämättä sellaisia - eiväthän matkustajat tosiaan tajua tai edes siedä eroja samannimisen järjestelmän eri osien ominaisuuksien välillä. 
> 
> Toivottavasti logiikkasi selkiää tämän uuden tiedon myötä - selvästi U-Bahnista on kaikesta huolimatta onnistuttu tekemään yhtenäinen brändi, sillä menithän sinäkin halpaan.


Kalustoa tiesin olevan useaa eri sorttia, mutta raidetekniikkatietous on jäänyt uupumaan. Eroilla tarkoitin sitä, että vaikka Berliinissä ideana on, että S on seudullinen yhteys ja U nimenomaan maanalainen metro, S- ja U-bahn ovat silti samalla palvelualueella, samassa tunneliverkostossa, useilla yhteisillä asemilla siinä missä Helsingin seudulla metro ja kaupunkirata kohtaavat kerran, ja senkin vain heikosti eri tasoissa - eikä tilanne muuttuisi kaupunkiratojen liittämisen metrobrändiin jälkeenkään. Sama pätee U-bahnin ja toisen U-bahnin välillä, joilla saattaa olla eri rataverkko, kuitenkin ne ovat osa samaa tunneli- ja asemaverkostoa, mikä ei toteudu vastaavalla tavalla pk-seudullamme.

Ei koko ketjussa ole lainkaan kyse raideleveydestä, sillä emme ole näillä näkymin yhdistämässä kaupunkiratoja tai metroverkkoa millään tavoin konkreettisesti, ehkä näennäisesti, vaikkakin sen voi tehdä ilman yhteistä brändiäkin.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Mielestäni HSL-lähijunaliikenteellä voisi olla jokin selvä tunnus, josta sen erottaisi muusta rautatieliikenteestä. Esimerkiksi asemilla lukeva "rautatieasema" on aivan liian yleistermi.


Näillä sanoilla ketju avattiin. Minä ainakin mielsin, että vristo peräänkuulutti jotain Kööpenhaminan S-tog -tyylistä brändiä _rautateidemme_ lähiliikenteeseen. Nimenomaan Köpiksen lähijuna on hyvin läheistä sukua Helsingin seudun lähijunaliikenteelle - ihan jo kirjaintunnuksista lähtien. Ehkä merkittävin ero on se, että S-togin junat kulkevat aina ja kaikkialla eri kiskoilla kuin valtakunnalliset junat. Yhteistä ovat paitsi kirjaintunnukset, hyvin monenkirjavat reitit, joista lyhyillä on tihein välein asemia ja pitkillä pitkiäkin ajorupeamia ilman stoppeja. Nopeat reittivariaatiot ajavat joidenkin väliasemien ohi pysähtymättä.

 Helsingin tilannetta ei voi verrata suoraan mihin tahansa muuhun esimerkkiin, ei myöskään edellä mainitsemaani Kööpenhaminan juttuun. Meillä metron luonne on todellakin huomattavan lähellä lyhyimpiä lähijunareittejä, siksi on täysin perusteltua esittää, pitäisikö kaupunkiratojen liikenne pikemminkin brändätä metron kanssa yhdeksi kokonaisuudeksi ja erottaa muusta lähiliikenteestä, jonka brändiä sinänsä voisi vriston ajatuksen mukaisesti jatkojalostaa.

Kaupunkiratojen liikenteen erottaminen brändillisesti muusta lähijunaliikenteestä ei ole välttämättä yksinkertainen asia. Ainakin tällaisen toimenpiteen toteuttamisajankohta on syytä miettiä huolella. Espoossa on tällä hetkellä junien pysähtymiskäyttäytymisen kannalta kahdenlaista kaupunkijunaliikennettä 1) A-junat kaupunkirataa Leppävaaraan saakka 2) E-, U- ja S-junat Leppävaaran länsipuolelle, missä ne pysähtyvät metromaisella tiheydellä suuren osan matkasta Espoon keskukseen saakka (Espoon ja Kauklahden välinen 4 km on jo täyttä maaseutua), mutta kulkevat kaukojunien kanssa yhteisillä kiskoilla.

   Nähdäkseni kaupunkiradat ja metro voisivat olla nykyistä kiinteämmin samaa kokonaisuutta siinä vaiheessa, kun 1) Pisara-rata ja 2) Espoon kaupunkirata ovat valmiita. Lisäksi pitää miettiä, mihin brändiin yöaikaan kulkevat L- ja T-junat kytketään. Viimeksi mainittu on kuitenkin pieni huoli isompien taustalla. Tässä vaiheessa kaupunkiratojen liikennöinnin järjestämisen ja hallinnoinnin tulisi olla yhteisen katon alla metron vastaavien asioiden kanssa.

----------


## hylje

> Matkustajaa kiinostaa myös vuoroväli ja matkan kesto.


Kuuluvat molemmat kokemukseen luotettavuudesta. Kymmenen minuuttia riittää metrollekkin, oletko käynyt Mellunmäessä? Ja kyllä kaupunkiin mennään sieltäkin vaikka juna pysähtyy joka asemalla.





> A-junaan ei putkahda yllättäen niin paljoa lisää matkustajia, että tuossa olisi mitään järkeä. Jos toisessa kohtaa säästetään rahaa, miksi se pitäisi tuhlata uudestaan? Oletko katsonut paljonko ko. junassa on niitä nykyäänkään? Palvelutasoa kun ei voi paljoa tästä kasvattaa eikä radan varrella ole kovin tiheää asutusta, sekin vähä on omakotitaloja. Metro-brändi ei myöskään anna mielikuvaa nopeammasta yhteydestä, pahimmassa tapauksessa päinvastoin. Eikä Espoon keskuksesta tai Kauklahdesta edelleenkään Helsingin keskustaan haluava aio kulkea kaupunkirataa, jos on pysähdyttävä joka asemalla - eli niitä matkustajia ei sitäkään kautta tule lisää. 20 minuutin väliin saadaan puristettua, sillä se tuo ne matkustajat, jotka eivät siedä 30 min vuoroväliä.
> Itse asiassa Berliinissä U- ja S-bahnilla on vähemmän eroja, kuin mitä lähijunillamme ja metroillamme.


Eikö putkahda? Rantaradan varsi on olennaisesti tiiviimpää ja asemien lähelle sijoittautuneempaa kuin nykyisen metron varrella. Itämetron joka ikinen pinta-asema on neljä plus-kaistaisen autotien kainalossa, pahimmillaan vielä risteyksessä. Plussaa Puotilan asemalle, joka sentään menee poikittain tien alta palvellen tien molempia puolia. Kumma kyllä hyvä vuoroväli tuo jokusen matkustajan tämän asfalttiviidakonkin läpi metroon! Matkustajia voi järjestää tämän lisäksi metroliikenteelle ominaisella liityntäliikenteellä niille omakotialueille, mutta Espoossa on mahdollisuus tehdä toisin.

Kaupunkirataliikenteellä ei ole ainakaan huonompia lähtökohtia kuin nykyisellä metrollakaan. Sitä kannattaa siis kehittää metron tasolle, kunhan hintatasokin on ennen pitkää metroa vastaava.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Nähdäkseni kaupunkiradat ja metro voisivat olla nykyistä kiinteämmin samaa kokonaisuutta siinä vaiheessa, kun 1) Pisara-rata ja 2) Espoon kaupunkirata ovat valmiita. Lisäksi pitää miettiä, mihin brändiin yöaikaan kulkevat L- ja T-junat kytketään. Viimeksi mainittu on kuitenkin pieni huoli isompien taustalla. Tässä vaiheessa kaupunkiratojen liikennöinnin järjestämisen ja hallinnoinnin tulisi olla yhteisen katon alla metron vastaavien asioiden kanssa.


Minun mielestäni ei tarvitse odottaa Pisaran tai Espoon kaupunkiradan valmistumista, että luotaisiin kaupunkiratojen lähijunille oma brändi, vaan Kehäradan valmistumisen myötä pitäisi ryhtyä toimeen. 

Kuten jo aiemmin esitin, niin Karjaalle, Riihimäelle ja Lahteen kulkevat Y, R, H ja Z junat voisivat olla "seutujunia" ja linjatunnuksen etuliite "R" kuten "Regional" ja koska niiden pysähtymiskäytäntö HSL:n alueella on yhtenäinen, ne näytettäisiin HSL:n yhteisell' raideliikennekartalla ruskein tai mustin viivoin. 

Kaikki muut olissivat kaupunkijunia jollain erityiselllä symbolilla ilmaistujna, ja rantaradan junalinjoja voisi karsia niin että U ja S yhdistetään, sekä yöaikaan kulkevat L ja T junat olisivat A ja N, mutta pidennettyinä Kirkkonummelle ja Riihimäelle. 

Silloin linjakartta olisi selkeä ja metrolinjat ja mahdollisesti raitiolinjat ja jokerikin saataisiin samaan kartttaan. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Minun mielestäni ei tarvitse odottaa Pisaran tai Espoon kaupunkiradan valmistumista, että luotaisiin kaupunkiratojen lähijunille oma brändi, vaan Kehäradan valmistumisen myötä pitäisi ryhtyä toimeen.


Minä en lainaamassasi lauseessa puhunutkaan kaupunkiratojen junien omasta brändistä vaan niiden ja metron _yhteisestä brändistä_.

     Tämä yhdistäminen (siis brändien) on iso juttu kaiken kaikkiaan. Yhdistäminen pitää pystyä myymään virkamiehille ja poliitikoille. Myös kansalaisten tulee nähdä lopputulos mielekkäänä. Tällöin tätä yhdistämistä olisi helpompi ajaa, kun kahden järjestelmän yhteenkuuluvuutta voitaisiin perustella mahdollisimman monella ja selkeästi tunnistettavalla tekijällä. Niitä voisivat olla vaikkapa muutamat keskeiset yhteiset asemat, myös yhteisien asemien yhteiset sisäänkäynnit Hakaniemessä ja Rautatientorin läheisyydessä. Yhteinen palvelulupaus liikennesuunnittelun periaatteet huomioon ottaen ovat keskeisiä. Sinänsä kaupunkiradat ja metro voitaisiin joillakin tasoilla liittää nykyistä yhtenäisemmäksi paketiksi vaikka ensi talvena, jos niin haluttaisiin. Mutta jos kaikki mehut halutaan saada irti, hyvällä ajoituksella ja oikeiden asioiden huomioon ottamisella voisi luultavasti olla erittäin suotusia vaikutuksia lopputulokseen. Mutta varmaa on, että henkisiä esteitä on vielä tietyissä linnakkeissa. Ja niiden edustajat aivan varmasti lobbaavat omien päämääriensä puolesta.

----------


## hylje

Junien linjatunnuksissa on tarkoituksenmukaista sekin, että kirjavaa aakkossoppaa oikeasti tiivistettäisiin niinkin että kaikki kaukoliikenneratoja pitkin kulkevat lähijunat olisivat R-junia ja kaupunkiratajunat M-junia. Riippumatta reitistä ja pääteasemasta, ne näkee opasteiden tekstistä. Yöajan "hybridilinjat" voivat vaihtaa tunnusta siirtyessään kaupunkiradalta/lle. Tällä hetkellä ainoa väliinputoaja olisi K-juna jonka kaupunkiratakäyttäytyminen poikkeaa saman radan I- ja N-junista, mutta eiköhän linjatunnusuudistuksen ollessa ajankohtainen ole K-junakin historiaa.

----------


## Nrg

Itse kannatan melko lämpimästi kaupunkiratajunien liittämistä metroksi, mutta hyvin tehty sisarbrändikään ei olisi huono. Muutostarve on kuitenkin mielestäni hetki hetkeltä ajankohtaisempi, enkä ymmärrä, miksi HSL:n kanssa kaikki tällainen tuntuu olevan kovin hidasta. 

Mielestäni tarvittaisiin pitemmän aikavälin brändistrategia joukkoliikenteelle. Sitä toteuttamaan tehtäisiin luonnollisesti operatiiviset suunnitelmat, joissa päätettäisiin aikataulu ja kustannukset, joilla koko HSL-alueen sisällä pysyttelevä joukkoliikenne yhdistetään visuaalisesti ja miksei äänimaailmankin puolesta (kuulutukset ym.) ihan oikeasti yhdeksi järjestelmäksi, ja miten U-linjat ja VR:n kaukoliikenneraiteita käyttävät lähijunat siihen maailmaan sovitetaan mukaan.

Kaikille runkolinjoille antaisin itse aina numeron etuliitteeksi kirjaimen, oli kyse sitten mistä yhteydestä vain. Esimerkiksi näin:

M1, M2 jne. yhdistetyn metro- ja kaupunkirataliikenteen linjat
R raitioteiden runkolinjat, eli esim. raide-jokeri voisi olla valmistuessaan R5
B runkobussit

S seudulliset junat, eli nykyiset S, U, Y, R jne.
U ulkopaikkalinjoille niin kuin nytkin, mutta U numeron eteen viestimään erilaisista (rajallisista) HSL-lippukäytännöistä linjalla

Näistä siis S- ja U-linjoilla voi matkustaa HSL-alueen ulkopuolelle liikennöitsijän omilla lipputuotteilla. Loput linjat, eli käytännössä normibussit ja hidasratikat, olisivat pelkällä numerolinjatunnuksella niin kuin nykyäänkin.

----------


## Max

Joku kaipasi linjakaaviota, jossa metron ja lähijunien lisäksi olisivat näkyvissä runkolinjat. Tässä vaatimaton raapustukseni aiheesta, kyllä ne tosiaan voisi saada näinkin esitettyä. 

Liite 1632

Jos tuohon vielä voisi lisätä raitiolinjat, niin aina parempi, mutta voi mennä vähän sekavaksi  :Smile:  Runkolinjastossa tulee tässä myös esiin puute, ettei Tikkurilasta pohjoisen suuntaan ole tulossa kai yhtään runkolinjaa; alueella asuvana väittäisin, että tarvetta kyllä olisi...

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Matkustajaa kiinostaa myös vuoroväli ja matkan kesto. Minusta selkein junaverkosto on sellainen, missä saman brändin alla kulkevat linjat kulkevat samassa rataverkossa eikä niin, että samalla rataverkolla on 4 eri brändiä (metro, HSL:n ei-kaupunkirata-lähijunat, VR:n taajamajunat ja VR:n kaukojunat) ja yhdistetyillä brändeillä ei ole sitten samaa rataverkkoa ja vain yksi yhteinen asema ja siinäkin tapauksessa on vähän niin ja näin, voidaanko puhua yhteisestä asemasta.


Mutta sen sijaan on ihan ok, että nyt puhutaan lähijunista, henkilöjunista, taajamajunista, pikajunista, yöjunista, IC-junista, IC2-junista, Pendolinoista ja Allegrosta? Nuo kaikki brändithän ovat käytössä tuolla yhdellä rataverkolla. Vaikkei Helsinkiin asti ajakaan taajamajunia, on se silti sillä rataverkolla käytössä, ja sinähän halusit korostaa juuri sitä rataverkon yhtenäisyyttä.

Ja mitä ihmettä tuolla termillä "rataverkko" on merkitystä matkustajan palvelun kanssa? Eihän matkustajalle merkitse rataverkko mitään vaan palveluverkko. Viimeistään Pisaran myötä metrorata on ihan sitä yhtä ja samaa verkkoa kuin lähijunatkin. Ja kyllä niillä nytkin on ihan riittävä solmukohta niin, että oikeasti sijaitsevat samalla verkolla. Niitä on vain päätetty nimittää eri verkoiksi.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 13:40 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 13:29 ----------




> -- S- ja U-bahn ovat silti samalla palvelualueella, samassa tunneliverkostossa, useilla yhteisillä asemilla siinä missä Helsingin seudulla metro ja kaupunkirata kohtaavat kerran, ja senkin vain heikosti eri tasoissa - eikä tilanne muuttuisi kaupunkiratojen liittämisen metrobrändiin jälkeenkään.


No sen nyt vain johtuu siitä, että meillä ei ole tämän enempää linjoja ja koska ne kaikki tuovat vain yhteen paikkaan, ihan ydinkeskustaan. Tukholmassakin sininen linja kohtaa punaisen ja vihreän vain kaksi kertaa ja senkin vain heikosti eri tasoissa (vaihtomatka on T-centralenissa todella pitkä). Onko sininen linja siis erillään tunnelbana-verkosta?

----------


## sm3

> Ja kyllä niillä nytkin on ihan riittävä solmukohta niin, että oikeasti sijaitsevat samalla verkolla. Niitä on vain päätetty nimittää eri verkoiksi.


Rautatieasemako? Ensin astut pois lähijunasta ja kävelet laiturialueella, astut sisään rautatieasemalle, kävelet niille lyhyille liukuportaille, menet alas ja kävelet seuraaville lyhyille liukuportaille, menet alas, sitten kävelet pitkille liukuportaille ja menet alas, nyt olet paikassa mistä metrot lähteävät. 

Matkalla on siis kolmet liukuportaat, sekä kävelyä ulkona ja sisällä. Siirtymiseen menee n. 5 minuuttia. Kyllä matkustaja tekee eron näiden (metron ja lähijunan) välille. Jos ne lähtisivät samasta tasosta ja siirtymiseen menisi enintään minuutti niin voitaisiin puhua samasta järjestelmästä muutekin kuin paperilla.

----------


## Max

> Kyllä matkustaja tekee eron näiden (metron ja lähijunan) välille. Jos ne lähtisivät samasta tasosta ja siirtymiseen menisi enintään minuutti niin voitaisiin puhua samasta järjestelmästä muutekin kuin paperilla.


Kahden metrolinjan välillä vaihtaminenkaan tuskin missään onnistuu samassa tasossa, kyllä yleensä pitää mennä portaita ja vaeltaa kaikenlaisissa putkissa pitkiäkin matkoja.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Minä en lainaamassasi lauseessa puhunutkaan kaupunkiratojen junien omasta brändistä vaan niiden ja metron _yhteisestä brändistä_.


Jos nyt mennään siihen aiheeseen, miten tähän yhteiseen brändiin päästäisiin, niin joka tapauksessa se tarvinnee tuon välivaiheen, jossa kaupunkiradoilla on oma brändinsä. Sikäli yhdistäminen metrobrändiin tullee mahdolliseksi vasta myöhemmin. Pysyn kuitenkin edelleen niiden argumenttieni takana, että se olisi parempi lopputilanne. Mutta kuten jo aloituskommentissani sanoin, tässä en tarkoituksella ole pohtinut sitä, onko sinne mahdollista päästä ja kuinka helposti. Vaan ainoastaan sitä, olisiko se lopputilanteena parempi. Historian painolastit ovat kuitenkin monesti kovin raskaita. Tästäkin keskustelusta näkyy se, kuinka fiksoituneita ihmiset ovat nykyisiin käsityksiinsä maailmanjärjestyksestä ja siitä, mikä on metro ja mikä juna.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 13:53 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 13:52 ----------




> Kahden metrolinjan välillä vaihtaminenkaan tuskin missään onnistuu samassa tasossa, kyllä yleensä pitää mennä portaita ja vaeltaa kaikenlaisissa putkissa pitkiäkin matkoja.


Ja Pisaran myötähän vaihto tapahtuu ihan aidosti niin kuin kahdella metrolinjallakin. Vaihto Hakaniemessä tulee sellaiseksi kuin se on suunniteltu aikanaan kahden metrolinjan välillä tehtäväksi. Vaihto rautatieasemalla taas ei tasoltaan eroa T-centralenin vihreä/punaisen ja sinisen välisestä vaihdosta.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Onko sininen linja siis erillään tunnelbana-verkosta?


Ei. Fridhemsplanin aseman kupeessa sijaitsee kierretunneli, jonka yhtä raidetta pääsee kulkemaan vihreältä linjalta siniselle (ja päinvastoin). Korkeusero noin 10 metriä.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 21:36 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 21:34 ----------




> Matkalla on siis kolmet liukuportaat, sekä kävelyä ulkona ja sisällä. Siirtymiseen menee n. 5 minuuttia. Kyllä matkustaja tekee eron näiden (metron ja lähijunan) välille.


Ei tee Tukholmassa eroa tunnelbanan ja tunnelbanan välille, jossa matka siniseltä linjalle sekä T-Centralenissa että Fridhemsplanilla on jotain tuota luokkaa, T-Centralenissa jopa enemmänkin. Liukuportaita, portaita ja liukuramppeja kyllä löytyy.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 21:40 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 21:36 ----------




> Kahden metrolinjan välillä vaihtaminenkaan tuskin missään onnistuu samassa tasossa, kyllä yleensä pitää mennä portaita ja vaeltaa kaikenlaisissa putkissa pitkiäkin matkoja.


...Etenkin kun sivukiskovirroittimien yli ei noin vain mennä. Hakaniemen asema on lähin esimerkki siitä, että vähintään kahdet portaat pitäisi ylös ja alas kiivetä, kun linjaa haluaa vaihtaa. Sen kyllä hiffaa, kun siellä käydessä osaa vähän käyttää mielikuvitusta.  :Smile:

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Ei. Fridhemsplanin aseman kupeessa sijaitsee kierretunneli, jonka yhtä raidetta pääsee kulkemaan vihreältä linjalta siniselle (ja päinvastoin). Korkeusero noin 10 metriä.


Kysymykseni oli hyvin retorinen.  :Wink: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 1:49 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 1:47 ----------




> ...Etenkin kun sivukiskovirroittimien yli ei noin vain mennä. Hakaniemen asema on lähin esimerkki siitä, että vähintään kahdet portaat pitäisi ylös ja alas kiivetä, kun linjaa haluaa vaihtaa. Sen kyllä hiffaa, kun siellä käydessä osaa vähän käyttää mielikuvitusta.


Tosin viisaat osaavat vähemmälläkin, niin kuin T-Centralenissa vihreältä punaiselle. Tosin sen sinäkin varmaan jo tiesit. Se on toki vaikeampaa tehdä, jollei sitä ole suunnittelussa alusta alkaen otettu huomioon. Ja varsinkin Pisaran kanssa, kun se halutaan parikymmentä metriä syvemmälle muutenkin.

----------


## Max

> Sivukiskovirroittimien yli ei noin vain mennä. Hakaniemen asema on lähin esimerkki siitä, että vähintään kahdet portaat pitäisi ylös ja alas kiivetä, kun linjaa haluaa vaihtaa. Sen kyllä hiffaa, kun siellä käydessä osaa vähän käyttää mielikuvitusta.


Tuo mielessäni ollut poikkeus on Pietarissa asema nimeltään Технологический Институт. Siellä kaksi linjaa risteää niin, että pohjoiseen menevät junat pysähtyvät yhdellä asemalla ja etelään menevät toisella. Jos vaihtosuunta siis on näiden toisiaan vastaavien suuntien välillä, niin vaihtamaan pääsee laiturin yli. Muuten Pietarissakin kuljetaan aina tunneleissa eri asemalle ja parhaimmillaan voi joutua käymään kolmellakin asemalla päästäkseen eri linjan junaan.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Kysymykseni oli hyvin retorinen.


Toki. Enkä minäkään olisi tosissani ehdottanut tuon huoltotunnelin käyttöönottoa matkustajaliikenteelle vain yhdistämään tunnelbanan yhdeksi kokonaisuudeksi.  :Wink: 
Kirjoitin liian nopeasti ja lyhyesti, vitsi jäi kaikilta ymmärtämättä - tai oikeastaan se puuttui viestistä kokonaan. Tuo silmää iskevä hymiö olisi saattanut korjata tilanteen.  :Cool: 
 



> Tosin viisaat osaavat vähemmälläkin, niin kuin T-Centralenissa vihreältä punaiselle. Tosin sen sinäkin varmaan jo tiesit. Se on toki vaikeampaa tehdä, jollei sitä ole suunnittelussa alusta alkaen otettu huomioon. Ja varsinkin Pisaran kanssa, kun se halutaan parikymmentä metriä syvemmälle muutenkin.


Oikeastaan kalliotunnelitapauksissa on mahdotonta saavuttaa sitä, mitä T-Centralenissa on tehty. Ja jos sellainen joskus tehdään, pitäisi myös varautua tulevaisuuteen paremmin kuin siellä, jossa tuon kyseisen aseman kapasiteetti on jo oikeastaan ylitetty ajat sitten. Uusia hissejä tai rullaportaita ei saada ellei koko yllä olevaa Klarabergsgatania revitä täysin auki, samoin nykyisen aseman betonirakenteita. Silloin ennen muinoinhan revittiin maan tasalle "puoli keskustaa" ja kaivettiin valtava monttu, että sellainen eritasokompleksi saatiin betonoitua maan pinnan alapuolelle. Kallioon tuollaiset tasoasemat kyllä onnistuu, kun kaikki tehdään kerralla valmiiksi, mutta tietenkään sitä ei saada niin lähelle katutasoa, vaan se menee väkisinkin toista kymmentä metriä pinnan alle.

Sininen linja ja etenkin tuleva Citybanan T-Centralenissa on hyvä esimerkki siitä, miten vaikea kallioon on saada asemaa toisen alle. Olisikohan Kampissa sittenkin tarvetta toiselle tunnelimetrolle? Siellä kun on kai aika näppärästi suoraan alla asematila.  :Smile:

----------


## ultrix

Selasin junamatkani ratoksi HSL:n graafista ohjeistoa. Siellä luki tällaista: 
_
HSL:n koko väripaletti perustuu kulkuvälineiden tunnistettaviin väriperinteisiin. näitä sävyjä on kehitetty aikaisempia puhtaammiksi ja pirteämmiksi. Sininen on linja-autoliikenteen, tummanvihreä raitiovaunuliikenteen, oranssi metroliikenteen, vaaleansininen lauttaliikenteen ja kirkkaanvihreä lähijunaliikenteen väri. 

_Lähde: HSL - Helsingin seudun liikenne Graafinen ohjeisto 2.0 11.11.2010

----------


## Kaid

> Selasin junamatkani ratoksi HSL:n graafista ohjeistoa. Siellä luki tällaista: 
> HSL:n koko väripaletti perustuu kulkuvälineiden tunnistettaviin väriperinteisiin. -- kirkkaanvihreä [on] lähijunaliikenteen väri.


Tämä herättää kysymyksen, mistä lähtien kirkkaanvihreä on ollut lähijunaliikenteen _perinteinen_ väri? Jos halutaan pysyä perinteissä, eikä lähijunien värin pitäisi olla (tumma) punainen?

Kirkkaanvihreä on lisäksi mielestäni ongelmallinen lähijunaliikenteen tunnusvärinä kahdestakin syystä:

1 - Se ei oikeastaan erotu HSL:n markkinointimateriaaleissa ratikan tummanvihreästä tunnusväristä. Näin lähijunille ei oikeastaan synny kovinkaan hyvää omaa identiteettiä, varsinkin kun ratikan vihreä väri on iskostunut ihmisten mieliin niin hyvin ja toisaalta pääosa lähijunista ei ole vihreitä...
2 - Kirkkaanvihreä on VR:n väri, jolloin HSL:n lähijunaliikenne ei erotu omaksi kokonaisuudekseen (kyllä, tiedän tästä aiheesta väännetyn jo tässä ketjussa).

Eli: perinteet kunniaan, punainen HSL:n lähijunaliikenteen väriksi ja myös junat punaisiin sävyihin. Sitten jos/kun lähijat ja metro halutaan yhdistää, voidaan punaiset junat sutia uudelleen metro-oransseiksi.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Tämä herättää kysymyksen, mistä lähtien kirkkaanvihreä on ollut lähijunaliikenteen _perinteinen_ väri?


Itsekin huomasin tuon aikaisemmin ja ihmettelin vähän samaa. Tosin voi olla, että perinnevärit ovat vallanneet ensin paikkansa (eli HKL:n kolmijako siniset bussit, vihreät ratikat ja oranssinpunainen metro (ja vaaleansininen lautta)) ja junalle on sitten pitänyt keksiä omansa. Ovat varmasti miettineet juuri, onko lähijunien väri punainen vai sitten vihreä. Tuolloin tiedossa oli Sm5-kaluston väri, joten valinta varmaan kallistui siihen. Tosin se ei ole kirkkaanvihreä ja silloin olisi pitänyt olla jo tiedossa VR:n värivaihdos (tosin myös se, että se kestää pitkään ja että VR:llä punainen on hallitseva vielä pitkään).

Veikkaisin, että vihreään on päädytty juuri siksi, että punainen on päätetty jättää vanhenevan Sm1/2-kaluston väriksi ja viestiä symbolissa enemmän HSL:n omaa kalustoa. Mutta olen silti samaa mieltä noista syistä, ettei sekään hyvä ole. Kirjoitin itsekin kolme vuotta sitten:




> Onkohan väritys jollain aikataululla tulossa juniinkin? Toivottavasti ei. En niinkään vastusta vihreää väriä, mutta onko nyt pakko taas sotkea VR:n muut junat tuleviin YTV:n juniin, jotka nekin ovat yleisilmeeltään aika vihreitä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Tosin viisaat osaavat vähemmälläkin, niin kuin T-Centralenissa vihreältä punaiselle.


Centralenissa vaihdetaan vihreältä punaiselle ja päin vastoin siis vastakkaisiin ajosuuntiin samassa tasossa. Järjestelmältä sisarelle voi vaihtaa samassa tasossa myös samaan suuntaan, mutta se käy Gamla Stanin ja Slussenin asemilla. Kokonaisuus, josta ruotsalaisten nokkeluutta voi vain ihailla.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Kokonaisuus, josta ruotsalaisten nokkeluutta voi vain ihailla.


Vain se, että myös Slussenilla olisi sama järjestely kuin T-Centralenissa voisi olla parempi. Mutta liikaahan ei tietenkään voi vaatia (eikä Gamla Stanin ja Slussenin väliin pysty varmaan sellaista tehdäkään).  :Smile:

----------


## hezec

Kun nyt tasojärjestelyistä vaihdoissa puhutaan, niin pitää vielä muistuttaa tästä hongkongilaisesta virityksestä, jossa kaikki suunnat toimivat laiturin yli: kuva

Onnistuisikohan vastaava Pisaran ja metron välille Rautatientorille ja Hakaniemeen?  :Tongue: 

Mutta ketjun aiheeseen palatakseni, HSL:n metro-väri tuntuu tosiaan tummemmalta oranssilta kuin "ennen vanhaan". Maastossa (mm. uudet muoviset opasteet) se näyttää melkein punaiselta. Olisiko oikeasti mahdoton ajatus ottaa tämä punaoranssi kaiken raskaan raideliikenteen tunnusväriksi? Yksittäisille linjoille voi sitten kartoissa käyttää vaikka mitä värejä, jos niin halutaan, riippumatta mahdollisesta M/L/R/S/U/Å/Ö-jaottelusta.

----------


## tlajunen

> Kun nyt tasojärjestelyistä vaihdoissa puhutaan, niin pitää vielä muistuttaa tästä hongkongilaisesta virityksestä, jossa kaikki suunnat toimivat laiturin yli


...joka on siis täsmälleen sama systeemi kuin Tukholmassa, joskin siellä mikään linja ei pääty. Tukholmassa on siis vaihtoyhteyksiä vielä enemmän.  :Smile: 

Kukahan tuon on keksinyt ensimmäisenä?

----------


## vristo

> Kukahan tuon on keksinyt ensimmäisenä?


"Cross-platform interchange" Wikipediassa:

Cross-platform interchange

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 0:45 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 0:30 ----------




> Onnistuisikohan vastaava Pisaran ja metron välille Rautatientorille ja Hakaniemeen?


Aika mahdotonta toteuttaa, ainakin Pisaran nykyisten suunnitelmien mukaan. Hakaniemen metroasema ja Pisara-asema ovat mittasuhteiltaan aivan eri luokkaa (esim. metroaseman pituus 135m vs. Pisara-aseman pituus 220m, ulottumat yms.). Vastaavasti Rautatientorin metroasema keskustassa on Kaivokadun alla kun taas Pisara-asema on huomattavsti etelämpänä ja syvemmällä. 

Jos Pisaran tilalla olisi U-metrolinja, nykyisen metron mitoituksella, olisi "Cross-platform interchange", ainakin teoriassa, mahdollista toteuttaa ainakin Hakaniemen metroasemalla, joka on siis alunperin tarkoitettukin sellaiseksi (senhän kaikki toki jo tiesivätkin).

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 0:56 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 0:45 ----------

Mutta tuollainen monen perättäisen aseman, hieno ja tarkoin suunniteltu vaihtomahdollisuus (kuten vaikkapa Hongkongissa ja Tukholmassa) ei kuulu suomalaisen joukkoliikenneosaamisen piiriin. Täällä ajatellaan, että "kyllähän ne jaksavat kävellä" (olen itse kuullut tällaisen lausuman vuosia sitten silloiselta helsinkiläiseltä kunnallispoliitikolta).

----------


## Elmo Allen

> "Cross-platform interchange" Wikipediassa:
> 
> Cross-platform interchange


Tuollahan on näköjään taas uusi kuva laiturin yli vaihdosta järjestelmästä toiseen: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Stratford_x_pltfm.jpg

Kyllä tuo taas on esimerkki niistä tilanteista, joissa lähijunien brändääminen metroksi juuri selkeyttäisi tilannetta. Varsinkin siinä vaiheessa kun meilläkin ne lähijunametrot ajavat keskustassa maan alle: Tavallisilla junilla pääsee rautatieasemalle, metrolla ympäri kaupunkia eri tunneliasemiin sekä vaihtamaan helposti sille toiselle metrolinjalle. Laiturin yli vaihto toiseen järjestelmään visualisoituna kahdella vahvasti eri brändillä, joista toisella selkeä kytkös kaikkiin maanalaisiin rautatielinjoihin Helsingissä.

----------


## hezec

> Aika mahdotonta toteuttaa, ainakin Pisaran nykyisten suunnitelmien mukaan.


Ikävä kyllä, siksi pitikin käyttää hymiötä. On nykyisessä suunnitelmassa sentään se valopilkku, että se lyhentää vaihtomatkaa Kamppiin, johon on kuitenkin jäämässä/siirtymässä aika paljon busseja länsimetron jälkeenkin. Mutta jotenkin tässä vain korostuu se, kuinka mieletöntä on kehittää kahta erilaista raskasraidejärjestelmää samaan tarkoitukseen oikeastaan vain reviiriään suojelevien virkamiesten vuoksi. (Vai olenko missannut jotain olennaista historiasta?)

Edelliseen pohdintaani vielä sellainen lisäys, että tietysti runkobussit ja pikaratikatkin sopisivat samaan oranssiin runkoverkkoon. Tosin jos niitä alkaa joskus ihan oikeasti olla paljon, niin ainakaan junan kattoon ei enää mahdu selkeää karttaa kaikista. Pitäisi sitten karsia siinä yhteydessä jotain, vaikka muuten kaikki olisivatkin mukana. Vaan eipä näillä pohdinnoilla taida kauheasti konkreettista merkitystä olla...

----------


## Dakkus

> Tuollahan on näköjään taas uusi kuva laiturin yli vaihdosta järjestelmästä toiseen: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Stratford_x_pltfm.jpg
> 
> Kyllä tuo taas on esimerkki niistä tilanteista, joissa lähijunien brändääminen metroksi juuri selkeyttäisi tilannetta. Varsinkin siinä vaiheessa kun meilläkin ne lähijunametrot ajavat keskustassa maan alle: Tavallisilla junilla pääsee rautatieasemalle, metrolla ympäri kaupunkia eri tunneliasemiin sekä vaihtamaan helposti sille toiselle metrolinjalle. Laiturin yli vaihto toiseen järjestelmään visualisoituna kahdella vahvasti eri brändillä, joista toisella selkeä kytkös kaikkiin maanalaisiin rautatielinjoihin Helsingissä.


Yritetäänkö tällä nyt ratkaista jotain ongelmaa? Jos yritetään, mikä se ongelma on?

Metron ja paikallisjunien välisiä vaihtoja laiturin yli tapahtuu myös ainakin Amsterdamissa ja Berliinissä. En ole kuullut kenenkään nousseen vahingossa junan sijasta metroon sen takia, että ne on brändätty eri kapineiksi.

----------


## tlajunen

> "Cross-platform interchange" Wikipediassa:
> 
> Cross-platform interchange


Kiitos linkistä, oli mielenkiintoista luettavaa. Näyttäisi siltä, että tuollaista kahden peräkkäisen aseman vaihtomahdollisuutta (toisella samaan, toisella vastakkaiseen suuntaan) ei tosiaan löydy muualta kuin Tukholmasta ja Hong Kongista, joista Tukholma on rakennettu aikaisemmin. Sain siis vastauksen kysymykseeni.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 12:53 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 12:50 ----------




> Metron ja paikallisjunien välisiä vaihtoja laiturin yli tapahtuu myös ainakin Amsterdamissa ja Berliinissä. En ole kuullut kenenkään nousseen vahingossa junan sijasta metroon sen takia, että ne on brändätty eri kapineiksi.


Tokiossa on ainakin muutama asema, jossa voi vaihtaa kaupunkijunasta metroon _samalla laiturilla_. Siellä siis kulkee sekä rautatiejunia että metrojunia samaa raidetta pitkin.  :Smile:

----------


## kuukanko

> Tokiossa on ainakin muutama asema, jossa voi vaihtaa kaupunkijunasta metroon _samalla laiturilla_. Siellä siis kulkee sekä rautatiejunia että metrojunia samaa raidetta pitkin.


Siellä junat jopa muuttuvat kesken matkan metrojunista kaupunkijuniksi: Toei Shinjuku -metrolinjan junista osa jatkaa Keiō-rautatielle.

----------


## jodo

Huomaamme, että Elmolla on erittäin voimakas päähänpinttymä siitä, että lähijunat pitäisi brändätä metroksi. Annetaan niiden systeemien olla erillään ja sellaisia kun ne ovat aina olleet. Ei siitä joukkoliikenteeseen suhtautuminen ainakaan positiivisemmaksi tulisi.   Lähijuna on hyvä brändi, kaikille nykyisille lähijunalinjoille, ja edelleenkin ne muodostavat VR:n pidemmän matkan lähijunien kanssa yhtenäisen verkon, ja mielestäni se on vahvuus, ei haitta HSL-liikenteelle.   Enemmän tekemistä R ja N junilla on keskenään kuin Helsingin metrolla ja N-junalla.    


Ultrix: mainitsin, että Kerava ei olisi HSL:n täysjäsen. Tarkoitin sitä, että junaliikenteessä VR:llä on lippumonopoli, eli Keravan liikenteen tuotot kuuluvat VR:lle vielä jonkin aikaa.  Sen takia esimerkiksi Keravalta Helsinkiin mennessä Konduktööri myy sinulle VR:n vyöhykelipun, eikä hösselin kolmen vyöhykkeen lippua, paitsi jos sitä erikseen osaa pyytää. Tämän piti muuttua kun Järvenpään oli tarkoitus liittyä HSL:ään, mutta niin ei olekaan vielä tapahtunut. Silloin häviää ABC vyöhykeliput kokonaan, ja Keravalta jä Järvenpäästä Helsingin suuntaan pääsee vain HSL:n lipulla. Joka taas aiheuttaisi VR:lle isot tappiot.

----------


## tlajunen

> Siellä junat jopa muuttuvat kesken matkan metrojunista kaupunkijuniksi: Toei Shinjuku -metrolinjan junista osa jatkaa Keiō-rautatielle.


Tätä juuri tarkoitin, tosin mielessä oli "kotilinja", jossa Tōzai-linjan junat jatkavat Chūō-Sōbu-linjalle ja toisin päin. Mutta nyt kun vähän katselin epävirallisesta mutta mainiosta Tokion suurkaupunkialueen kiskoliikennekartasta, näyttäisi alueella olevan tuota sekakäyttöä vielä useammalla eri linjalla, joten mainitsemanilaisia asemia on muutaman sijaan kymmeniä.  :Smile:

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Yritetäänkö tällä nyt ratkaista jotain ongelmaa? Jos yritetään, mikä se ongelma on?


Jos tarkoitat laiturin yli vaihtoa, ei yritetä ratkaista mitään ongelmaa. Vaan se on osoitus siitä, että jos kaupunkiratojen lähijunat nimettäisiin metroiksi, mitään ongelmaa ei syntyisi esimerkiksi Tikkurilassa, jossa voisi vaihtaa taajamajunista metroon laiturin yli.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 14:36 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 14:34 ----------




> Huomaamme, että Elmolla on erittäin voimakas päähänpinttymä siitä, että lähijunat pitäisi brändätä metroksi. Annetaan niiden systeemien olla erillään ja sellaisia kun ne ovat aina olleet.


Huomaamme, että joillakin on voimakas päähänpinttymä siitä, että kaiken pitää antaa olla aina niin kuin ennekin, eikä mitään saa muuttaa. Ei, vaikka olen kattanut viestini hyvillä perusteilla siitä, mitä hyötyä siitä on. Sekä perusteilla siitä, että väitetyt haitat ovat keksittyjä. En ymmärrä, mikä tästä tekee muka minulle päähänpinttymin. En ole vielä mitään hyviä perusteita lukenut, miksei niin voisi tehdä.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 14:38 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 14:36 ----------




> HLähijuna on hyvä brändi, kaikille nykyisille lähijunalinjoille, ja edelleenkin ne muodostavat VR:n pidemmän matkan lähijunien kanssa yhtenäisen verkon, ja mielestäni se on vahvuus, ei haitta HSL-liikenteelle.


Se nimenomaan on haitta HSL-liikenteelle, koska VR:n brändiä ei mielletä osaksi HSL:n laadukasta runkolinjakokonaisuutta. Mikä on se väittämäsi vahvuus?

----------


## sm3

Tästä on nyt väitelty 10-11 päivää, eikä riitä jo? Minulla oli tavoitteena tässä ketjussa laajentaa tietojani. En ymmärrä sitä että joku pakkotuputtaa omaa "uskontoaan" eikä lopeta ennen kuin muut sen hyväksyvät.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Yritetäänkö tällä nyt ratkaista jotain ongelmaa? Jos yritetään, mikä se ongelma on?


Ja mitä tulee siihen alkuperäiseen ongelmaan, on se, että Leppävaara ja Hyvinkää mielletään saavutettavuudeltaan suurin piirtein samanlaisiksi, vaikka toiseen on tarjolla selkeästi laadukkaampaa palvelua. Ongelma on myös se, että kun metrolinjan asutus mielletään helposti saavutettavaksi, sama vaikutus ei ole yhtä suuri kaupunkiradoilla. Metro on selvästi vahvempi brändi kuin lähijunat. Mutta koska kaupunkiratojen lähijunat pystyvät metron brändilupauksen täyttämään, olisi huono brändi heitettävä pois ja hyvä tuotava tilalle.

Ja se, että yksi yhtenäinen brändi viestisi selkeämmin yhtä verkkoa, jonka välillä vaihdot ovat helppoja. Kun meillä on näitä raskasraiteen linjoja vain neljä, on hölmöä pitää kahta eri brändiä niitä varten. Yksi brändi tehostaisi viestintää. Lähijunat ovat muutenkin HSL:n viestinnässä vähän lapsipuolen asemassa. Osasyy tähän lienee juuri vahva kytkös VR:ään.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 14:48 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 14:45 ----------




> Tästä on nyt väitelty 10-11 päivää, eikä riitä jo? Minulla oli tavoitteena tässä ketjussa laajentaa tietojani. En ymmärrä sitä että joku pakkotuputtaa omaa "uskontoaan" eikä lopeta ennen kuin muut sen hyväksyvät.


En minä odota, että muut hyväksyvät sen. En silti näe syytä, että jos joku esittää huonon perusteen ajatustani vastaan, että en perustelisi sitä kumoon. Tätä keskustelua käydään myös muita lukijoita varten eikä vain kirjoittavien nimimerkkien välillä. Kumma että se pitää taas mieltää joksikin uskonnon tuputtamiseksi. Se on yleensä merkki vain siitä, että asialliset perustelut ovat loppuneet.

Vai pakkotuputatko sinä siis sitä uskontoasi lähijuna-brändistä? Millä perusteella lasket minun viestini pakkotuputtamiseksi ja omiasi et?

Vai kehen viittaat tuolla uskonnon pakkotuputtamisella? Olisi kohteliasta sanoa suoraan eikä esittää tuollaista loukkaavaa väitettä "jostakusta".

----------


## sm3

> En minä odota, että muut hyväksyvät sen. En silti näe syytä, että jos joku esittää huonon perusteen ajatustani vastaan, että en perustelisi sitä kumoon. Tätä keskustelua käydään myös muita lukijoita varten eikä vain kirjoittavien nimimerkkien välillä. Kumma että se pitää taas mieltää joksikin uskonnon tuputtamiseksi. Se on yleensä merkki vain siitä, että asialliset perustelut ovat loppuneet.
> 
> Vai pakkotuputatko sinä siis sitä uskontoasi lähijuna-brändistä? Millä perusteella lasket minun viestini pakkotuputtamiseksi ja omiasi et
> 
> Vai kehen viittaat tuolla uskonnon pakkotuputtamisella? Olisi kohteliasta sanoa suoraan eikä esittää tuollaista loukkaavaa väitettä "jostakusta".


Ihan miten vaan. Miksi juuri sinun ajatuksesi on se parempi? Mikseivät muut saa esittää ajatuksiaan ilman että perustelet ne kumoon omalla aatteellasi? Homma pysyy kasassa niin kauan kun jokainen oppii toiselta ja pohtivat myös toistensa ajatutuksia eikä siten että yksi tai kaksi jyrää muiden (hyvätkin) ajatukset.  :Smile: 

Päivitänpä allekirjoitustani.  :Laughing:  Esitin oman ajatukseni joka perusteltiin kumoon, en jatkanut väittelyä. 

En viitsi suoraan jollekkin henkilölle esittää mahdollisesti loukkaavia väitteitä.  :Wink:  Tämän paremmin en osaa vastata.

----------


## Mikle

> Huomaamme, että joillakin on voimakas päähänpinttymä siitä, että kaiken pitää antaa olla aina niin kuin ennekin, eikä mitään saa muuttaa. Ei, vaikka olen kattanut viestini hyvillä perusteilla siitä, mitä hyötyä siitä on. Sekä perusteilla siitä, että väitetyt haitat ovat keksittyjä. En ymmärrä, mikä tästä tekee muka minulle päähänpinttymin. En ole vielä mitään hyviä perusteita lukenut, miksei niin voisi tehdä.


Mä olen sitä mieltä, että lähijuna on tunnetumpi tuote kuin metro jos ajatellaan Etelä-Suomessa noita kulkumuotoja käyttäviä matkustajia, johtuen aivan pelkästään liikenneverkostojen kattavuudesta. En näe noista perusteluista huolimatta edelleenkään syytä nimittää nykyisiä lähi-tai kaupunkijunia metroksi tai nykyistä metroa lähijunaksi. Oikeastaan täysin päinvastoin. Jos nytkin menee Metro ja M-juna jollain sekaisin, niin miten mahtaa olla sitten jos/kun Pisara aikanaan rakennetaan. Esposeenkin suihkitaan sitten Rautatientorilta metrolla vieläpä kahdesta eri kerroksesta, parhaimmillaan joissain poikkeustilanteissa ehkä jopa kolmesta. Ikävä vaan, että ekan kerroksen metro ei vie samalle suuntaa Espoota kuin se tokan kerroksen metro. Tottakai noitakin opittaisiin ennenpitkää käyttämään, olipa minkänimisiä vaan. Mutta tosiaan hyötyjä mä en tuosta osaa kaivaa. 

Kaikkihan on käytön helppoudessa asiakkaan näkökulmasta kiinni siitä, miten asemien opasteet ja muut systeemit on toteutettu ja miten systeemejä ja vaihtoyhteyksiä muutenkin markkinoidaan sekä synkataan. Näitä tuskin voi liikaa kehittää ja niiden edelleenkehittäminen on minustakin suotavaa, mutta silti tämä metro-brandaily ei minua vakuuta.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Mikseivät muut saa esittää ajatuksiaan ilman että perustelet ne kumoon omalla aatteellasi?


Kyllä täällä minun nähdäkseni esitetään omia ajatuksia, sekä puolesta että vastaan. Itsekin olen yhteinäisten brändäysten kannalla ja Elmo on perustellut niitä tässä ketjussa erittäin järkevästi ja mielenkiintoisesti. Jos ei itse sitä kannata, en ymmärrä että pitää tulla siitä tänne väkisin väittelemään. Vaikka itselläkin olisi kelpoja vastaväiteitä, ei se sitä tarkoita, että ne olisi ihan absoluuttisen tosia.

Eikö lähijunaa puoltavat ajatukset kuulu ennemminkin omaan Lähijuna-brändi -keskusteluun? Tässä ketjussa käsitellään ja ideoidaan HSL-alueen kaupunkijunien saamista saman/samankaltaisen brändin alle kuin metro, ei nykyistä tilannetta.




> Päivitänpä allekirjoitustani.


Niinpäs teit. Et ole myöskään lähijuna noiden kaikkien muiden lisäksi. Aikamoinen hommahan siinä olisi olla. :Wink:

----------


## sm3

> Kyllä täällä minun nähdäkseni esitetään omia ajatuksia, sekä puolesta että vastaan. Itsekin olen yhteinäisten brändäysten kannalla ja Elmo on perustellut niitä tässä ketjussa erittäin järkevästi ja mielenkiintoisesti. Jos ei itse sitä kannata, en ymmärrä että pitää tulla siitä tänne väkisin väittelemään. Vaikka itselläkin olisi kelpoja vastaväiteitä, ei se sitä tarkoita, että ne olisi ihan absoluuttisen tosia.
> 
> Eikö lähijunaa puoltavat ajatukset kuulu ennemminkin omaan Lähijuna-brändi -keskusteluun? Tässä ketjussa käsitellään ja ideoidaan HSL-alueen kaupunkijunien saamista saman/samankaltaisen brändin alle kuin metro, ei nykyistä tilannetta.
> 
> 
> 
> Niinpäs teit. Et ole myöskään lähijuna noiden kaikkien muiden lisäksi. Aikamoinen hommahan siinä olisi olla.


Hyviä Elmon viestit ovat, en kiistä. 10-11 päivää kestävä väittely tasan samasta aiheesta on kyllä jo aika pitkäveteistä (Ei ole pakko lukea tätä ketjua, tiedän). Mutta toki joskus hyvinkin mielenkiintoisia juttuja osuu sekaan  :Smile: . 
Minusta tuo "metrolähijuna" on ihan hyvä ajatus (kansanvälisempikin ehkä), epäilen sitä siksi koska jotkut ihmiset todella ovat hyvin hitaita oppimaan tai käsittämään uusia asioista tai termejä. Tämän takia sitä ei uskalleta ottaa käyttöön. Itse "kannatan" ideaa, mutta ajattelen miten se toimii tai ei toimi käytännössä. Koko lähijuna verkko pitäisi tehdä uusiksi kyseisellä metro periaateella, ja ihmisille pitäisi alkaa jankuttamaan uusista reiteistä ja nimestä (eivätkä ihmiset toki opi  vaan varmasti olisivat täysin pihalla kyselemässä ja päivittelemässä kaikkialla. Mutta ehkä joskus...). paras olisi jos tämmöiset palvelua oikeasti parantavat asiat jyrättäisiin pakolla ja nopeutetusti läpi, jolloin ihmisten on opittava ja pidettävä tai sitten lakattava käyttämästä "lähijunametroa". Suomalaisessa valitus ja päivittely kulttuurissa ei oikein voi tehdä muutoksia, edes pieniä ilman vuosien valitus käsittelyjä ja rahanmenoa. Itse pistäisin kaikki metro ja lähijuna sekä bussiverkot uusiksi oikein kunnolla, mutta Suomessa ei vaan saa tehdä muutoksia, joku voi jopa pahoittaa mielensä. Ja minkä takia vaikka Raidejokerin suunnittelun saadaan menemään vuosikymmeniä, ja silti se ehkä saadaan valmiiksi vasta joskus 2020- luvulla.  :Mad: 
Ei tuossa ideassa ole mitään vikaa, homma vaan ei toimi Suomessa jossa vaan jahkaillaan ja valitetaan vuosikymmeniä ennen kuin saadaan edes kunnon suunnitelmat aikaan.

Eikö ketjun nimessä olekkaan "lähijuna"? "HSL-*lähijunaliikenteellä* voisi olla jokin tunnus".  :Confused: 

Eh? Et näköjään lukenut vikaa sanaa (onkohan kukaan muukaan...), no päivitin taas.  :Laughing:

----------


## kouvo

> Kyllä tuo taas on esimerkki niistä tilanteista, joissa lähijunien brändääminen metroksi juuri selkeyttäisi tilannetta. Varsinkin siinä vaiheessa kun meilläkin ne lähijunametrot ajavat keskustassa maan alle: Tavallisilla junilla pääsee rautatieasemalle, metrolla ympäri kaupunkia eri tunneliasemiin sekä vaihtamaan helposti sille toiselle metrolinjalle.


Entäs sitten kun/jos Järvenpää liittyy iloiseen hösselikerhoon, sekä Porvoon ja Histan raideyhteydet on rakennettu? Voipite olla että ihan kaikki ydinhösselimetrobräindäilyjunat eivat siinä vaiheessa enää Pisaraan mahdu.




> Eikö lähijunaa puoltavat ajatukset kuulu ennemminkin omaan Lähijuna-brändi -keskusteluun?


No enpä tiedä. Ainakaan kuningasajatus jakaa Tampereen pikaratikkaketju yleiseen ja tunneliin ei mielestäni oikein ottanut tuulta siipiensä alle. Molemmissa keskusteltiin sekaisin samoista asioista.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Hyviä Elmon viestit ovat, en kiistä. 10-11 päivää kestävä väittely tasan samasta aiheesta on kyllä jo aika pitkäveteistä (Ei ole pakko lukea tätä ketjua, tiedän). Mutta toki joskus hyvinkin mielenkiintoisia juttuja osuu sekaan .


Kaiken järjen mukaan ei siis pitäisi olla mitään ongelmaa, vaan ketju toimii, niin kuin pitääkin. Väitteistä ja vastaväitteistä syntyy ideoita, ideoista kasvaa suurempia ideoita. Jossain välissä joku sitten saattaakin kirjoittaa sellaisen viestin, joka sisältää niin hyvän paketin, kaiken tarvittavan uuteen visuaaliseen ilmeeseen koko pääkaupunkiseudun raskasjunalikenteeseen, että muuta ei sitten tarvitsekaan. Ja kohta tämä näkyykin sitten jo HSL:n papereissa hieman köykäisempänä versiona.  :Very Happy: 



> Minusta tuo "metrolähijuna" on ihan hyvä ajatus (kansanvälisempikin ehkä), epäilen sitä siksi koska jotkut ihmiset todella ovat hyvin hitaita oppimaan tai käsittämään uusia asioista tai termejä.


Kukaan ei varmaankaan ole sitä mieltä, että tällainen uudelleenbrändäys tulisi tehdä yhdessä yössä. Siirtymäaika voi puolestani olla vaikka 10 vuotta. Mutta jonkinlainen yhteinen ulkoasu HSL-alueen junaliikenteelle pitäisi saada. Metrolla on toimiva brändi ja lähijunat, joilla ei omaa selkeätä brändiä ole, istuu mielestäni ihan kivasti siihen soppaan. Siitä voi muokata jonkun sellaisen kokonaisuuden, että homma selkeytyy ja kaikki on tyytyväisiä, niin pihtiputaan mummo, saksalainen turisti, espoolainen kuin paljasjalkainen stadin kundi.




> Ei tuossa ideassa ole mitään vikaa, homma vaan ei toimi Suomessa jossa vaan jahkaillaan ja valitetaan vuosikymmeniä ennen kuin saadaan edes kunnon suunnitelmat aikaan.


Hiljaa hyvä tulee ja jostain se on aloitettava.  :Smile: 




> Eikö ketjun nimessä olekkaan "lähijuna"? "HSL-*lähijunaliikenteellä* voisi olla jokin tunnus".


Ketjun nimessä on myös sana "tunnus". Ja sitä tässä ketjussa nyt vähän haetaan. Voihan otsikon toki ajatella myös kysymyksenä ja siihen voi myös vastata "ei". Mutta ne jotka vastaa "kyllä", myös varmaan mielellään haluaa perustella sitä ja keskustella siitä. Voisin kuitenkin veikata, että ketjun alkuperäinen tarkoitus on hakea foorumilaisilta ideoita selkeään tunnukseen ja tunnistautumiseen, ei ottaa selvää, ketkä on sen puolella ja ketkä sitä vastaan.




> Eh? Et näköjään lukenut vikaa sanaa (onkohan kukaan muukaan...), no päivitin taas.


Luin viimeisenkin sanan. Se kertoi, että et ollut myöskään uskonto. Nyt menee viesti paremmin perille.  :Smile:

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> No enpä tiedä. Ainakaan kuningasajatus jakaa Tampereen pikaratikkaketju yleiseen ja tunneliin ei mielestäni oikein ottanut tuulta siipiensä alle. Molemmissa keskusteltiin sekaisin samoista asioista.


Juu, sekaannuksen vaara on suuri. Tunneli- ja katupikaratikat voi molemmat kyllä helposti sotkea vahingossa vaikka johdinautoihin.  :Laughing:

----------


## 339-DF

> Entäs sitten kun/jos Järvenpää liittyy iloiseen hösselikerhoon


Millähän rahalla?

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Entäs sitten kun/jos Järvenpää liittyy iloiseen hösselikerhoon, sekä Porvoon ja Histan raideyhteydet on rakennettu? Voipite olla että ihan kaikki ydinhösselimetrobräindäilyjunat eivat siinä vaiheessa enää Pisaraan mahdu.


Tehdään metrot ja automatisoidaan kaikki, niin mahtuu!  :Laughing:

----------


## kouvo

> Millähän rahalla?


Toistaiseksi ainakin vielä euroilla. 

Jäken taloudellisesta tilanteesta ei ole hajuakaan, kuvittelin sen olevan samoilla hehtaareilla Keravan kansssa, mutta ehkä se onkin Keski-Uudenmaan Vantaa, jossa talousasioiden hoito on ulkoistettu koulutetuille apinoille.

En nyt kuitenkaan pidä aivan mahdottomana skenaariona sitä, että Järvenpääkin jossain vaiheessa hösselinatsat kauluksiinsa ompelisi.

----------


## ultrix

> Mä olen sitä mieltä, että lähijuna on tunnetumpi tuote kuin metro jos ajatellaan Etelä-Suomessa noita kulkumuotoja käyttäviä matkustajia, johtuen aivan pelkästään liikenneverkostojen kattavuudesta. En näe noista perusteluista huolimatta edelleenkään syytä nimittää nykyisiä lähi-tai kaupunkijunia metroksi tai nykyistä metroa lähijunaksi. Oikeastaan täysin päinvastoin. Jos nytkin menee Metro ja M-juna jollain sekaisin, niin miten mahtaa olla sitten jos/kun Pisara aikanaan rakennetaan.


Etkö nyt perustellut itsellesi, minkä takia brändiuudistus on välttämätön? Sekä VR että HKL operoivat HSL:n toimivalta-alueella muusta junaliikenteestä omille raiteilleen eroteltua metromaista kaupunkijunaliikennettä. Toiset junat ovat HKL:n omalla rataverkolla liikennöiviä oransseja keskustassa ja Espoossa tunnelissa kulkevia, toiset taas Vantaalla metsän ja lentokentän alla tunnelissa kulkevia (2014 alkaen) eri värisiä junia.

Jo nyt on sekavaa, että pelkällä M-kirjaimella varustettuja junia on sekä pohjoisetelä-suunnassa että länsiitä-suunnassa. Nämä eri M-junat pitää erottaa toisistaan, mutta löytää niiden yhteinen nimittäjä: kaikki ne ovat pohjimmiltaan saman palvelutason linjoja, joten annettakoon niille yhteinen tunnus, mutta jokaiselle linjalle oma numeronsa. Siispä M1, M2, M3, M4, M5 ja M6. Tarvittaessa välivaiheessa voi nykyisillä kaupunkiratojen lähijunilla olla jokin muukin tunnus erotuksena keskustaa paremmin kuin yhdellä asemalla palvelevalla M-kaupunkiradalla (viittaan avattareeni), kuitenkin käyttäen eri tunnusta kuin niillä linjoilla, jotka jatkavat ainakin Riihimäelle ja Lahteen, mutta jopa Tampereelle ja Kouvolaan saakka. Olenpa muuten joskus WJA:n aikana istunut H- tai R-junassa, joka kulki Helsingistä aina Imatralle saakka ja tunnuksettomassa Eil-lähijunassa, jonka pääteasema oli Seinäjoki

Kirkkonummen junat on rajatapaus. Ne ovat ehkä puhtain perinteinen lähijunalinja pysähtyen Algebran länsipuolella pääsääntöisesti joka asemalla samalla radalla kaukojunien kanssa noin 15 min vuorovälillä, eivätkä siten ole taajamajunia (toisin kuin Y/R/H/Z eivätkä metroja. Espoon kaupunkirata tekee Kirkkiksen junista taajamajunia, koska tällöin pysähdyskäytäntö Espoo C:n ja Helsingin välillä vastaa Pääradan taajamajunia.




> Esposeenkin suihkitaan sitten Rautatientorilta metrolla vieläpä kahdesta eri kerroksesta, parhaimmillaan joissain poikkeustilanteissa ehkä jopa kolmesta. Ikävä vaan, että ekan kerroksen metro ei vie samalle suuntaa Espoota kuin se tokan kerroksen metro. Tottakai noitakin opittaisiin ennenpitkää käyttämään, olipa minkänimisiä vaan. Mutta tosiaan hyötyjä mä en tuosta osaa kaivaa.


Perussettiä metropoleissa, että eri metrolinjat risteävät toisensa eri tasoissa. Yhteinen vaihtoterminaali, joka on toki käytettävyydeltään ratikkapysäkkiä selvästi kehnompi, mutta samassa kompleksissa kuitenkin.




> Kaikkihan on käytön helppoudessa asiakkaan näkökulmasta kiinni siitä, miten asemien opasteet ja muut systeemit on toteutettu ja miten systeemejä ja vaihtoyhteyksiä muutenkin markkinoidaan sekä synkataan. Näitä tuskin voi liikaa kehittää ja niiden edelleenkehittäminen on minustakin suotavaa, mutta silti tämä metro-brandaily ei minua vakuuta.


Selkeintä on yhdistää saman palvelutason (raskas)raidejärjestelmät yhteen ja erottaa pitemmän matkan harvempi palvelu erikseen. Onhan Porvoon vakiovuorobussitkin ihan eri tuote kuin Espoon bussit.




> Koko lähijuna verkko pitäisi tehdä uusiksi kyseisellä metro periaateella, ja ihmisille pitäisi alkaa jankuttamaan uusista reiteistä ja nimestä (eivätkä ihmiset toki opi  vaan varmasti olisivat täysin pihalla kyselemässä ja päivittelemässä kaikkialla. Mutta ehkä joskus...). paras olisi jos tämmöiset palvelua oikeasti parantavat asiat jyrättäisiin pakolla ja nopeutetusti läpi, jolloin ihmisten on opittava ja pidettävä tai sitten lakattava käyttämästä "lähijunametroa". Suomalaisessa valitus ja päivittely kulttuurissa ei oikein voi tehdä muutoksia, edes pieniä ilman vuosien valitus käsittelyjä ja rahanmenoa.


Ihmiset ovat omaksuneet ihme kyllä kaikki Itellat, Sonerat ja Elisat, ja jopa ylikäyttävät brändiä. Ainakin Itellaa käytetään joskus jopa sielläkin, jossa Itella itse käyttää konsernin kuluttajabrändiä Postia (kaikki kotimaan kirjeenkanto tapahtuu Itella Posti Oy:n kautta). Koskapa olet viimeksi kuullut puhuttavan Telen tai HPY:n puhelinliittymistä historiallisen kontekstin ulkopuolella?




> Eikö ketjun nimessä olekkaan "lähijuna"? "HSL-*lähijunaliikenteellä* voisi olla jokin tunnus".





> Ketjun nimessä on myös sana "tunnus". Ja sitä tässä ketjussa nyt vähän haetaan. Voihan otsikon toki ajatella myös kysymyksenä ja siihen voi myös vastata "ei". Mutta ne jotka vastaa "kyllä", myös varmaan mielellään haluaa perustella sitä ja keskustella siitä. Voisin kuitenkin veikata, että ketjun alkuperäinen tarkoitus on hakea foorumilaisilta ideoita selkeään tunnukseen ja tunnistautumiseen, ei ottaa selvää, ketkä on sen puolella ja ketkä sitä vastaan.



Tässä se kaivattu tunnus. End of discussion?  :Laughing:

----------


## sm3

> Ihmiset ovat omaksuneet ihme kyllä kaikki Itellat, Sonerat ja Elisat, ja jopa ylikäyttävät brändiä. Ainakin Itellaa käytetään joskus jopa sielläkin, jossa Itella itse käyttää konsernin kuluttajabrändiä Postia (kaikki kotimaan kirjeenkanto tapahtuu Itella Posti Oy:n kautta). Koskapa olet viimeksi kuullut puhuttavan Telen tai HPY:n puhelinliittymistä historiallisen kontekstin ulkopuolella?


Nuo ovat päivittäisiä asioita. Ihmiset ovat oppineet ne koska ne näkyvät joka paikassa, laskut ja paketit tulevat noilla nimillä varustettuina yms. Ne on pakkosyötetty ihmisille. 

Joukkoliikenne ei kosketa/kiinnosta ihmisiä niin paljoaa että he vaivautuisivat opettelemaan siihen liittyviä termejä tai yhtiöiden nimiä (HKL- bussi, HSL- bussi). "Ihan sama mikä sen nimi on, kunhan pääse sinne minne on menossa".

Sanassa HSL- bussi on se vika, että ihmiset luulevat sen olevan kirjaimillisesti HSL:n bussi. Vaikka liikennöitisijä onkin oikeasti vaikka Pohjolan Liikenne. 
Palautteissa lukee vaikka (kylkinumerot ovat päästä heitettyjä) "HSL- bussi 1021 oli myöhässä", "HSL- bussi 1021 jätti pysäkille", "HSL bussi 1021 tuli etuajssa". Kaikki kuitenkin ovat eri yhtiöiden, joten palaute menee hukkaan.

Tai vaikka:

"HSL- bussi (tai kenties "HKL.n bussi"  :Wink: ) 82 tuli myöhässä". Tässä on kyseessä h82 linjalla oleva Nobinan bussi vaikka numero 787, mutta mistä palautteen lukija voi sen varmaksi tietää?

----------


## kouvo

> Tarvittaessa välivaiheessa voi nykyisillä kaupunkiratojen lähijunilla olla jokin muukin tunnus erotuksena keskustaa paremmin kuin yhdellä asemalla palvelevalla M-kaupunkiradalla (viittaan avattareeni)


Onkohan missään käytössä systeemiä, jossa saman brändin alla yksi linja poikkeaa tunnuksen värimaailman osalta kaikista muista linjoista? Kovasti vaikuttaa sekavalta tämä välivaihe. Eikö loogisempaa olisi läiskiä sitä valkoista ämmää eri väripohjille myös jokaisen metrolähijunalinjan kohdalla?

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 17:35 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 17:28 ----------




> Palautteissa lukee vaikka (kylkinumerot ovat päästä heitettyjä) "HSL- bussi 1021 oli myöhässä", "HSL- bussi 1021 jätti pysäkille", "HSL bussi 1021 tuli etuajssa". Kaikki kuitenkin ovat eri yhtiöiden, joten palaute menee hukkaan.
> 
> Tai vaikka:
> 
> "HSL- bussi 82 tuli myöhässä". Tässä on kyseessä h82 linjalla oleva Nobinan bussi vaikka numero 787, mutta mistä palautteen lukija voi sen varmaksi tietää?


Ihmiset tylyttää hösseliä, joka puolestaan tylyttää kyseistä liikennöitsijää. Näin kai sen pitääkin mennä. Ei kukaan normaali ihminen niin hullu ole, että lähtisi opettelemaan jatkuvasti vaihtelevia bussikioskeja ulkoa.

----------


## hezec

> Entäs sitten kun/jos Järvenpää liittyy iloiseen hösselikerhoon, sekä Porvoon ja Histan raideyhteydet on rakennettu? Voipite olla että ihan kaikki ydinhösselimetrobräindäilyjunat eivat siinä vaiheessa enää Pisaraan mahdu.


Eivät mahdu, mutta Porvooseen tai Histaan ei kyllä vapaaehtoisesti matkustaisi vanha Erkkikään junalla, joka pysähtyy metromaisesti jokaisella pikku väliasemalla (paitsi ehkä sunnuntaina aamuyöllä, kun vaihtoehto on satasen taksimatka). Niin pitkälle on pakko ajaa jotakin muuta kuin metroja. Koko kysymyshän on se, onko kaupunkirataa ajava lähijuna lähempänä metroa vai pitkämatkaista taajamajunaa, eli mistä pistetään "tuotteiden" välinen raja menemään. Vertailun vuoksi:

Etäisyys / Kesto / Vuoroväli arkipäivänä / Linjanopeus / Keskim. asemaväli

Metro Ruoholahti-Mellunmäki: 17 km / 23 min / 10 min / 45 km/h / 1,3 km
M-juna Helsinki-Vantaankoski: 15 km / 22 min / 10 min / 40 km/h / 1,5 km
N-juna Helsinki-Kerava: 30 km / 37 min / 10 min / 48 km/h / 2,1 km
E-juna Helsinki-Kauklahti: 25 km / 29 min / 30 min* / 51 km/h / 2,5 km
H/R-juna Helsinki-Riihimäki: 73 km / 49-58 min / 30 min / 76-89 km/h / 6,5-10 km

Oma johtopäätökseni näistä luvuista on, että M- ja N-junat ovat aivan selkeästi lähempänä metroa kuin R-junaa. Organisaatiorajakin (HSL:n tilaama vs. VR:n oma) tukee tätä näkemystä. E-juna on vähän siinä rajalla, mutta S/U-junien avulla vähän lähempänä (*) ja parin vuosikymmenen päästä toivottavasti oikeasti lähellä. Tietysti siinä ajassa muuttuu moni muukin asia.

Ja vaikka brändimuutokseen (minkäänlaiseen) menisi pitkäkin aika, niin



> Hiljaa hyvä tulee ja jostain se on aloitettava.

----------


## ultrix

> Nuo ovat päivittäisiä asioita. Ihmiset ovat oppineet ne koska ne näkyvät joka paikassa, laskut ja paketit tulevat noilla nimillä varustettuina yms. Ne on pakkosyötetty ihmisille. 
> 
> Joukkoliikenne ei kosketa/kiinnosta ihmisiä niin paljoaa että he vaivautuisivat opettelemaan siihen liittyviä termejä tai yhtiöiden nimiä (HKL- bussi, HSL- bussi). "Ihan sama mikä sen nimi on, kunhan pääse sinne minne on menossa".


Joukkoliikenne on HSL-alueella asuville vähintään yhtä päivittäinen ja luonnollinen asia kuin posti ja puhelin. Joukkoliikenteeseen on mahdoton olla "törmäämättä" ja kun sitä HSL-tamburiinia, M-symbolia ja raidekaaviota näkyy vähän joka suunnalla, ei yhtenäinen M-junabrändi (metro ja kaupunkiradat) ole yhtään vähemmän pakkosyötetty kuin Port Payé Finlandé tai 040.

Eikä posti- ja telealakaan kiinnosta muuta kuin posti- ja telealojen harrastajia + tietysti poliitikkoja. 




> Onkohan missään käytössä systeemiä, jossa saman brändin alla yksi linja poikkeaa tunnuksen värimaailman osalta kaikista muista linjoista? Kovasti vaikuttaa sekavalta tämä välivaihe. Eikö loogisempaa olisi läiskiä sitä valkoista ämmää eri väripohjille myös jokaisen metrolähijunalinjan kohdalla?


Ilman muuta olisi loogisempaa. En kannata oranssipohjaista ämmää ilmajohtovirroitteisille radoille, vaan RHK-sinistä Pääradalle, HSL:n lähijunalogon limenvihreää Rantaradalle ja Kehäradalle esim. keltaista, koska Länsi-itä-metrolla on jo punaoranssi. Tai sitten kellerretään metron oranssi takaisin siihen, mitä se ruukasi olla ja otetaan Kehäradalla VR:n entinen kirkkaanpunainen lähijunaväri käyttöön.

Tai vielä jännempi, harmaa linja. Tällöin Flirttien jokaiselle värille valkoista ja mustaa lukuunottamatta olisi oma linjansa.

----------


## ultrix

Ja sitten tietysti se perinteinen oranssi ämmä ilman stadibaanatekstejä.

----------


## vristo

> Nuo ovat päivittäisiä asioita. Ihmiset ovat oppineet ne koska ne näkyvät joka paikassa, laskut ja paketit tulevat noilla nimillä varustettuina yms. Ne on pakkosyötetty ihmisille. 
> 
> Joukkoliikenne ei kosketa/kiinnosta ihmisiä niin paljoaa että he vaivautuisivat opettelemaan siihen liittyviä termejä tai yhtiöiden nimiä (HKL- bussi, HSL- bussi). "Ihan sama mikä sen nimi on, kunhan pääse sinne minne on menossa".
> 
> Sanassa HSL- bussi on se vika, että ihmiset luulevat sen olevan kirjaimillisesti HSL:n bussi. Vaikka liikennöitisijä onkin oikeasti vaikka Pohjolan Liikenne. 
> Palautteissa lukee vaikka (kylkinumerot ovat päästä heitettyjä) "HSL- bussi 1021 oli myöhässä", "HSL- bussi 1021 jätti pysäkille", "HSL bussi 1021 tuli etuajssa". Kaikki kuitenkin ovat eri yhtiöiden, joten palaute menee hukkaan.
> 
> Tai vaikka:
> 
> "HSL- bussi (tai kenties "HKL.n bussi" ) 82 tuli myöhässä". Tässä on kyseessä h82 linjalla oleva Nobinan bussi vaikka numero 787, mutta mistä palautteen lukija voi sen varmaksi tietää?


Palautteissa pitää olla tarkemmat tunnistustiedot (kuin "bussi 82 tuli myöhässä), muuten niitä on aika vaikea käsitellä. 

Ja aivan oikein, HSL-bussiliikenne on nimenomaan HSL-bussiliikennettä, jonka aliurakoitsijana toimii kulloinenkin liikennöitsijä. Samoin HSL-alueen raitio-, metro-, lähijuna- sekä lauttaliikenne on samaa HSL-liikennettä. Ei sen käyttäjän tarvitse välttämättä tietää muuta. 

Mutta, kysymykseni idea oli selkeyttää informaatiota ja brändiä HSL-alueella. Kerronko matkustajalle, että "mene tuohon Liikenneviraston Mäkkylän rautatieasemalle ja ota siitä sähköjuna Helsinkiin" vai "mene Mäkkylän metroasemalle ja ota E-linjan metrojuna Helsingin Keskusta-asemalle"?

Saksankielissä maissa tuo U- ja S-Bahn-jako (kuten myös niiden symbolit ovat hyviä) on mielestäni hyvä ja kummankin mieltää kulloisenkin kaupungin/alueen paikallisliikenteeksi.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Sanassa HSL- bussi on se vika, että ihmiset luulevat sen olevan kirjaimillisesti HSL:n bussi. Vaikka liikennöitisijä onkin oikeasti vaikka Pohjolan Liikenne.


Sanoissa "nokian kännykkä" on se vika, että ihmiset luulevat sen kirjaimellisesti olevan Nokian kännykkä, vaikka sen saattaa olla kokoonpannut jokin ihan muu tehdas ja jonka sisällä on ihan muiden tehtaiden piirilevyjä. Samasta asiasta on tässä kyse. HSL:n busseja ne asiakkaalle ovat. Tilaajavärityksellä haetaan entisestään sen korostamista. HSL on niiden bussien liikennöinnistä asiakkaalle vastuussa. Pohjolan Liikenne taas HSL:lle.

Ja ihan sama pätee niihin lähijuniinkin. VR:n rooli niissä on ihan liian korostunut, vaikka VR on vain liikenteen tuottaja HSL:lle.

----------


## kouvo

> Eivät mahdu, mutta Porvooseen tai Histaan ei kyllä vapaaehtoisesti matkustaisi vanha Erkkikään junalla, joka pysähtyy metromaisesti jokaisella pikku väliasemalla (paitsi ehkä sunnuntaina aamuyöllä, kun vaihtoehto on satasen taksimatka). Niin pitkälle on pakko ajaa jotakin muuta kuin metroja. Koko kysymyshän on se, onko kaupunkirataa ajava lähijuna lähempänä metroa vai pitkämatkaista taajamajunaa, eli mistä pistetään "tuotteiden" välinen raja menemään.


Porvoon ja Histan radoilla saattaa hyvinkin olla I/K/H/R -tyyppistä liikennettä, jolloin on mahdollista (jopa todennäköistä) että myöskään kyseisten ratojen "metrotuotejunat" eivät nekään mahdu Pisaraan. Ei Keravaltakaan "kukaan" matkusta K-junalla, mutta ei sitäkään ilmeisesti olla tuotteistamassa metrobrändin ulkopuolelle. Lähinnä pointti tässä on se, että Pisaran käyttö identifioimassa näitä metrojunia on aika kyseenalaista, koska ne kaikki eivät sinne tulevaisuudessa välttämättä mahdu. Ja se että Pisaraa ei tähän tarkoitukseen voi käyttää on mielestäni aika iso händikäppi metrobrändäilylle.   




> Tai vielä jännempi, harmaa linja. Tällöin Flirttien jokaiselle värille valkoista ja mustaa lukuunottamatta olisi oma linjansa.


Musta musta ja harmaa (ja valkoinen, vaikkei se kai väri olekaan) ovat ns. yleisiä värejä, jotka pitäis säästää laajempiin käyttötarkoituksiin (esim. tässä tapauksessa markkeeraamaan regional-espressoja ja kaukojunia, jos niitä samoihin karttoihin jossain yhteydessä väritellään).

----------


## ultrix

> Mutta, kysymykseni idea oli selkeyttää informaatiota ja brändiä HSL-alueella. Kerronko matkustajalle, että "mene tuohon Liikenneviraston Mäkkylän rautatieasemalle ja ota siitä sähköjuna Helsinkiin" vai "mene Mäkkylän metroasemalle ja ota E-linjan metrojuna Helsingin Keskusta-asemalle"?


Onhan nopeampaa sanoa Mäkkylän metroasemalle kuin Mäkkylän rautatieasemalle (nopeinta oisi toki sanoa vain "Mäkkylän steissil"), mutta "E-linjan metrojuna" on tarpeetonta sanoa, koska oleellista on määräasema eikä linjatunnus. Enkä usko, että nykymallin random-kirjainasettelu pysyisi enää yhtenäisen metrobrändin myötä.




> Saksankielissä maissa tuo U- ja S-Bahn-jako (kuten myös niiden symbolit ovat hyviä) on mielestäni hyvä ja kummankin mieltää kulloisenkin kaupungin/alueen paikallisliikenteeksi.


Kannatan M/L-dikotomiaa nykytyyppisen kaupunkijunaliikenteen eri brändeiksi. M niin kuin metro oranssille linjalle, L muille linjoille kunnes Helsingin päässä palvelu muistuttaa metroa (en silti kannata Pisaran toteuttamista, järkevämpää olisi rakentaa Huopalahdesta tunneli Kamppiin ja Pasilasta Hakaniemeen) ja yhdistää nämä mahdollisesti Espan kautta kulkevalla Isolla Pisaralla joskus kun _järkevistä_ tunnelityömaista alkaa olla oikeasti pulaa).

----------


## Mikle

> Etkö nyt perustellut itsellesi, minkä takia brändiuudistus on välttämätön? Sekä VR että HKL operoivat HSL:n toimivalta-alueella muusta junaliikenteestä omille raiteilleen eroteltua metromaista kaupunkijunaliikennettä. Toiset junat ovat HKL:n omalla rataverkolla liikennöiviä oransseja keskustassa ja Espoossa tunnelissa kulkevia, toiset taas Vantaalla metsän ja lentokentän alla tunnelissa kulkevia (2014 alkaen) eri värisiä junia.


No en todellakaan perustellut, varsinkaan itselleni :Very Happy:  . Tässä yhteydessä ei sillä ole väliä, mikä puulaaki mitäkin operoi. Mutta pk-seudun asukkaille metro on metro ja juna on juna. Metro menee Itään ja kohta kai länteenkin. 

Eiköhän tuo M1-M6-ajatelma sekoita pakkaa entisestään, KISS on hyvä pitää mielessä ja pk-seudun lähijunat on nykyisellään kuitenkin aika selkeä systeemi. Jos joku seppä sekoittaa Metron ja M-junan niin ei kai sen takia kannata hämmentää nimiä ja tunnuksia uusiksi, jos enemmistö niitä osaa käyttää. Ei tämä meidän pääkaupunkiseutu sentään niin iso ole, että täällä pitää väkisin matkia jonkun Berliinin tai Lontoon systeemiä. Silti meidän systeemejä tulee kehittää palvelemaan aina paremmin. 





> Ihmiset ovat omaksuneet ihme kyllä kaikki Itellat, Sonerat ja Elisat, ja jopa ylikäyttävät brändiä. Ainakin Itellaa käytetään joskus jopa sielläkin, jossa Itella itse käyttää konsernin kuluttajabrändiä Postia (kaikki kotimaan kirjeenkanto tapahtuu Itella Posti Oy:n kautta). Koskapa olet viimeksi kuullut puhuttavan Telen tai HPY:n puhelinliittymistä historiallisen kontekstin ulkopuolella?


On omaksuneet kyllä, mutta jos Posti olisi vielä Posti niin varmaan olisi silläkin pärjätty mainiosti :Cool: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 0:10 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 0:06 ----------




> Onhan nopeampaa sanoa Mäkkylän metroasemalle kuin Mäkkylän rautatieasemalle (nopeinta oisi toki sanoa vain "Mäkkylän steissil"), mutta "E-linjan metrojuna" on tarpeetonta sanoa, koska oleellista on määräasema eikä linjatunnus. Enkä usko, että nykymallin random-kirjainasettelu pysyisi enää yhtenäisen metrobrändin myötä.


Miten olisi puhekielessä nopea ja helppo nimitys Mäkkylän juna-asema, jos ei haluta suosia tuota steissiä. :Razz:  Joka kyllä sekin on porukan normikäytössä aika yleinen.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Ei tämä meidän pääkaupunkiseutu sentään niin iso ole, että täällä pitää väkisin matkia jonkun Berliinin tai Lontoon systeemiä.


Ai niin kuin että emme ole niin iso, että kannattaisi Berliinin tapaan pitää erillistä U-Bahn- ja S-Bahn-järjestelmää, vaan meille riittäisi yksikin?

----------


## sm3

> Ai niin kuin että emme ole niin iso, että kannattaisi Berliinin tapaan pitää erillistä U-Bahn- ja S-Bahn-järjestelmää, vaan meille riittäisi yksikin?


Tässä vähän hahmotus apua::

*Helsinki*
Asukasmäärä: 596,233 (Kaupunki) _eli vajaa 600 000 asukasta_
Pinta-ala: 715.49 km2 (Kaupunki)

*Berliini
*Asukasmäärä:3,501,872 (Kaupunki) _eli 3,5 miljoonaa asukasta_
Pinta-ala: 891.85 km2 (Kaupunki)

*Lontoo*
Asukasmäärä:7,825,200 (Kaupunki) _eli 7,8 miljoonaa asukasta_
Pinta-ala: 1,570 km2 (Kaupunki)

Etkö sinä ole kannattanut *yhtä* metro nimistä järjestelmää? Miksi pitäisi luoda ja ylläpitää kahta eri järjestelmää (U-Bahn- ja S-Bahn) jos yksi selkeä riittää?

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 9:18 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 9:02 ----------

Ja kuten aiemmin on tässä ketjussa sanottu, niin pidetään katseet pohjoismaissa ja niiden kaupungeissa.  :Wink:

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ei tämä meidän pääkaupunkiseutu sentään niin iso ole, että täällä pitää väkisin matkia jonkun Berliinin tai Lontoon systeemiä. Silti meidän systeemejä tulee kehittää palvelemaan aina paremmin.


Eli koska Helsinki on niin "pieni" niin siksikö pitää olla kokonaan eri kohderyhmille suunnatut erilliset joukokliikennejärjestelmät? 

Pohjoisessa asuville oma, idässä ja lännessä asuville oma ja kantakaupungissa asuville oma? Ja kaupungissa vieraileville turisteille ja liikemiehille oma ? 

t. Rainer

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Ei tämä meidän pääkaupunkiseutu sentään niin iso ole, että täällä pitää väkisin matkia jonkun Berliinin tai Lontoon systeemiä.


ja



> Ja kuten aiemmin on tässä ketjussa sanottu, niin pidetään katseet pohjoismaissa ja niiden kaupungeissa.


Matkitaan Tukholman systeemiä sitten: Täällä on kolme kiskovälinettä SL:n brändin alla, samankaltaisin värityksin ja samalla kartalla, T, J ja L. Ihan hyvin toimii. Helsingissäkin voisi olla M, K ja joku muu (J niin kuin Jokeri, R niin kuin raitiotie tai P niin kuin pikaraitiotie). Mikä tässä on niin kauhean huonoa ja epäselvää, ettei kelpaa? Vai onko Tukholmakin aivan liian iso verrokki?

----------


## sm3

> Matkitaan Tukholman systeemiä sitten: Täällä on kolme kiskovälinettä SL:n brändin alla, samankaltaisin värityksin ja samalla kartalla, T, J ja L. Ihan hyvin toimii. Helsingissäkin voisi olla M, K ja joku muu (J niin kuin Jokeri, R niin kuin raitiotie tai P niin kuin pikaraitiotie). Mikä tässä on niin kauhean huonoa ja epäselvää, ettei kelpaa? Vai onko Tukholmakin aivan liian iso verrokki?


Sopii minulle. Noista kolmesta vain pikaraitiotie puuttuu, ja ehkä joskus Helsingissäkin semmoinen saattaa olla. Helsingillä on tekemistä jo siinä että saavuttaa Tukholman (pikaraitiotie, lentokenttäjuna, metron kattavuus, reittikartat yms.), ja Berliinit voi unohtaa suosiolla.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Matkitaan Tukholman systeemiä sitten: Täällä on kolme kiskovälinettä SL:n brändin alla, samankaltaisin värityksin ja samalla kartalla, T, J ja L. Ihan hyvin toimii. Helsingissäkin voisi olla M, K ja joku muu (J niin kuin Jokeri, R niin kuin raitiotie tai P niin kuin pikaraitiotie). Mikä tässä on niin kauhean huonoa ja epäselvää, ettei kelpaa? Vai onko Tukholmakin aivan liian iso verrokki?


Kannattaa muuten huomata, että tuolla kartalla on valtakunnallista rataverkkoa käyttäviä paikallisjunia, eli J-sarjaa, ei erotella toisistaan omina viivoinaan. Näin hienovaraisesti kerrotaan, että liikenne näilllä ei ole metromaista, siis vuoroväli voi olla pitkä ja eri reittivariaatiota voi olla. Viesti siis on: palvelua on tarjolla, se kuuluu samaan lippujärjestelmään, mutta selvitä liikennöinnin yksityiskohdat aikatauluista. Vastaavastihan metrokartassa voi olla bussi- ja raitiovaunulinjoja ohuina viivoina ja viesti on taas sama: palvelun olemassa olosta kerrotaan, mutta yksityiskohdat kannattaa katsoa erikseen vaikka aikataulusta. Luonnollisesti se tarkempi tieto, aikataulut ja linjakartat, täytyy löytyä pysäkeilta ja asemilta.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kannattaa muuten huomata, että tuolla kartalla on valtakunnallista rataverkkoa käyttäviä paikallisjunia, eli J-sarjaa, ei erotella toisistaan omina viivoinaan. Näin hienovaraisesti kerrotaan, että liikenne näilllä ei ole metromaista, siis vuoroväli voi olla pitkä ja eri reittivariaatiota voi olla. Viesti siis on: palvelua on tarjolla, se kuuluu samaan lippujärjestelmään, mutta selvitä liikennöinnin yksityiskohdat aikatauluista. Vastaavastihan metrokartassa voi olla bussi- ja raitiovaunulinjoja ohuina viivoina ja viesti on taas sama: palvelun olemassa olosta kerrotaan, mutta yksityiskohdat kannattaa katsoa erikseen vaikka aikataulusta. Luonnollisesti se tarkempi tieto, aikataulut ja linjakartat, täytyy löytyä pysäkeilta ja asemilta.


Suur-Tukholmassa on vain 3 lähijuna (pendeltåg)- linjaa J35, J36 ja J37 ja niistä J37 taitaa lähinnä olla joku ruuhkalinja. Päälinjat J35 ja J36 risteävät keskustassa ja ovat erotettu omiksi viivoikseen. Skip-stop vuoroja ei ole, mutta asemien välinen etäsisyys on pidempi kuin Suur-Helsingissä.

Suuri muutos on varmaan edessä kun keskustan alitava Citytunneli valmistuu.  Silloin linjojja saatta ilmaantua enemmän. Tähän astihan koko Suur-Tukholman lähijunaverkoston kehittäminen on ollut estetty koska keskustan läpi kulkevan vanhan maanpäällisen radan kapasiteetti ei ole ollut riittävä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Etkö sinä ole kannattanut *yhtä* metro nimistä järjestelmää? Miksi pitäisi luoda ja ylläpitää kahta eri järjestelmää (U-Bahn- ja S-Bahn) jos yksi selkeä riittää?


Kyllä, olet ymmärtänyt oikein. Juuri sitä tuossa viestissäni hain takaa.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 12:10 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 12:01 ----------




> ja
> 
> Matkitaan Tukholman systeemiä sitten: Täällä on kolme kiskovälinettä SL:n brändin alla, samankaltaisin värityksin ja samalla kartalla, T, J ja L. Ihan hyvin toimii. Helsingissäkin voisi olla M, K ja joku muu (J niin kuin Jokeri, R niin kuin raitiotie tai P niin kuin pikaraitiotie). Mikä tässä on niin kauhean huonoa ja epäselvää, ettei kelpaa? Vai onko Tukholmakin aivan liian iso verrokki?


Tosin meillä olisi turha edelleen jakaa sitä metroa metroon ja lähijunaan. Tukholman pendeltåg taas on selvästi eri kapine. Sillä on kaksinkertainen asemaväli kuin meikäläisillä kaupunkiradoilla ja etäisyys enemmän R-junan luokkaa. Jossain toisessa kaupungissa tosin tuollainen saattaisi helposti mennä metrojärjestelmänkin sisään.

Mutta toki vähintään pitää pyrkiä siihen, että kaikki olisi yhtä hyvin HSL-brändin alla kuin Tukholmassa kaikki on SL:n alla. Mutta minun mielestäni kaupunkiradoilla ei tulisi jäädä siihen.

----------


## Matkalainen

> *Lontoo*
> Asukasmäärä:7,825,200 (Kaupunki) _eli 7,8 miljoonaa asukasta_
> Pinta-ala: 1,570 km2 (Kaupunki)


Tarkoittanet:
*Lontoo*
Asukasmäärä: 11 700 (Kaupunki) _eli vajaa 12 tuhatta asukasta_
Pinta-ala: 2,9 km2 (Kaupunki)

Suur-Lontoo on hiukan eri asia, ja sitä pitäisi verrata Suomessa johonkin muuhun kuin Helsingin kaupunkiin.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Mutta toki vähintään pitää pyrkiä siihen, että kaikki olisi yhtä hyvin HSL-brändin alla kuin Tukholmassa kaikki on SL:n alla. Mutta minun mielestäni kaupunkiradoilla ei tulisi jäädä siihen.


Siis toki vain HSL:n alueen junat karttaan ja asemillakin pitäisi selkeyttää, mitkä nyt ovat niitä HSL-junia. Raiteet ja laiturit visuaalisesti riittävästi erillään ja selvästi merkattuina, eli metroasemiksi katettuina oransseilla kylteillä (tai vaaleansinisillä tai vaaleanvihreillä tai millä nyt sitten tahdotaan). Minunkaan mielestä ei ole tarpeen erotella metroa ja kaupunkijunaa eri kirjaimilla, vaan ihan reilusti antaa M-tunnus ja oma asema jokaiselle junalle joka kulkee alueen sisällä ja pysähtyy joka asemalla. Mutta jos on pakko hakea jotain kompromissia niille, jotka pitävät nykyistä systeemiä riittävän selvänä eikä halua siihen muutosta, voi luoda "sisarbrändin" K-tunnuksella. Kunhan se muistuttaa tarpeeksi metroa, että palikatkin ymmärtää, mihin voi hypätä, kun kädessä on HSL:n matkakortti.

----------


## sm3

> Tarkoittanet:
> *Lontoo*
> Asukasmäärä: 11 700 (Kaupunki) _eli vajaa 12 tuhatta asukasta_
> Pinta-ala: 2,9 km2 (Kaupunki)
> 
> Suur-Lontoo on hiukan eri asia, ja sitä pitäisi verrata Suomessa johonkin muuhun kuin Helsingin kaupunkiin.


No joo, pieni ajatusvirhe (taas...). Mutta hyvä että saadaan oikeaa tietoa.  :Smile:  Mutta tarkoitin sitä aluetta joka yleensä mielletään Lontooksi, noista City, Metro, Urban jutuista aina ota selvää, pinta-alakin taisi sitten olla väärin.  :Laughing: 
En ota kantaa tuohon mihin pitäisi verrata (siitä on jo keskusteltu). Suur- Helsinki? 
Pääpointti oli toki tuo asukasmäärän ero, ja se ettei edes Suur- Helsinkiä voi kehittää kuten Berliiniä (U-Bahn ja S-Bahn vs yksi järjestelmä (METRO) keskustelu) tai Lontoota. Mutta tämäkin on *jo* käsitelty.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Mutta tämäkin on *jo* käsitelty.


Onhan asia käsitelty jo toki, mutten ole varma onko käsitetty. Eikä täällä kukaan olekaan vertaillut toisistaan täysin poikkeavia kaupunkialueita, vaan ottanut esimerkkejä, joissa Helsinkiin verrattuna jättiläismäisten kaupunkien kaupunkiradat on saatu hyvin kartalle yhteistä brändiä käyttäen. Tämä siis siksi, ettei kenellekään jäisi epäselväksi, että vastaava toimisi myös Helsingissä. En ymmärrä, miksi ei toimisi, mutta jotkut ilmeisesti kuvittelevan Helsingin olevan niin poikkeuksellinen, ettei siihen voisi ottaa mallia mistään muualta.

----------


## sm3

Mielestäni homma on niinkin yksinkertainen että pistetään kaikki junat, metrot ja runkobussit samalle kartalle näkymään. Vai meneekö Suomessa siihenkin 10 vuotta? 

Suomalaisen suunnittelun perusongelman huomaa myös tällä foorumilla, asioista puhutaan ja tapellaan ja pohditaan ja taas puhutaan (itsekkin olen toki osallistunut). Sen sijaan että vaan pistetään kaikki reitit kartalle, ei sen tarvitse olla mikään suunnittelun ja modernismin huippunäyte. Kunhan kaikki ovat samalle kartalla, lähijunina, metroina ja runkobusseina. 


Ja jos halutaan kaikki saman metro nimen alle niin (turisteille suunnattu):

Lähijuna: METROpolitan Railway (Vaikka Kaukometro)
Metro: METRO (Metrojuna, Lähimetro)
Runkobussi: METRObus (Metrobussi)
Pikaratikka: Light Rail METRO, tai METRORail (Kevytmetro, vaikka onkin maanpäällinen)

Sanan metro voisi myös korvata HSL:ällä, vaikka HSL Light Rail, HSL Railways, HSL Buses.

Metro nimen ongelma on se, ettei metro sana oikein kuulu suomenkieleen. Samoin HSL Rautatiet kuulostaa omituiselta, samoin HSL bussi taikka HSL Kevyt Ratikka  :Laughing: . Englanninkielisiin nimiin Metro tai HSL sopii hyvin.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Suomalaisen suunnittelun perusongelman huomaa myös tällä foorumilla, asioista puhutaan ja tapellaan ja pohditaan ja taas puhutaan (itsekkin olen toki osallistunut).


No mitä muuta tällä foorumilla voisi tehdäkään kuin puhua? Sitähän koko foorumi-sana tarkoittaa. Harva täällä on siinä asemassa, että voisi mitään muutoksia toteuttaa.

Samoin hieman outoa, että joidenkin mielestä täällä pitäisi asioista löytää jokin yksimielisyys tai vähintäänkin kompromissi. Ei tämä ole mikään poliittinen elin, jonka pitäisi pyrkiä ratkaisuihin. Jos olisi, lähestyisin toki asiaa itsekin ihan eri tavoin ja pohtisin paljon enemmän juuri sitä, miten esittämiäni muutoksia lähdettäisiin toteuttamaan. Mutta tällä foorumilla voi keskustella asioista ihan vapaamielisesti myös pohtien ideaaleja lopputilanteita ja sitä, mitkä hyödyt olisivat siinä tilanteessa.

Varmaa on, että ihan oikeissakin paikoissa törmäisin ihan vastaavaan vastatuuleen tuon integroidun metrobrändin kanssa, että "ei niin nyt vain voi tehdä, koska aina ennenkin on ollut näin ja koska me ollaan ihan erilaisia kuin muualla, koska se nyt vain olisi vaikeaa, ihmiset ovat tottuneet, eikä se nyt vain olisi muutenkaan mahdollista, koska ei vain ole".

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 14:19 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 14:09 ----------




> Sen sijaan että vaan pistetään kaikki reitit kartalle, ei sen tarvitse olla mikään suunnittelun ja modernismin huippunäyte. Kunhan kaikki ovat samalle kartalla, lähijunina, metroina ja runkobusseina.


Eli että viestintään voi suhtautua ihan kevytmielisesti? Kuhan nyt tehdään vaan jotain, niin kaikki on hyvin? Tämä on se iso joukkoliikennettä vaivannut asenneongelma. Kaikkialla muualla liiketoiminnassa on ymmärretty yhtenäisen viestinnän ja markkinoinnin voima, eikä ole mitään syytä miksei se pätisi joukkoliikenteeseenkin. Ei tämä ole vähäpätöinen asia, jonka voi kuitata vain sillä, että "no onhan ne näytetty samalla kartalla, eikö se muka riitä?"




> Ja jos halutaan kaikki saman metro nimen alle niin (turisteille suunnattu):
> 
> Lähijuna: METROpolitan Railway (Vaikka Kaukometro)
> Metro: METRO (Metrojuna, Lähimetro)


Nämä nyt vain ovat täsmälleen sama asia: sana "metro" on juuri lyhennetty edellisestä.




> Metro nimen ongelma on se, ettei metro sana oikein kuulu suomenkieleen.


Miten niin? Jokainen suomalainen tietää, mikä on metro: se on se Helsingissä kulkeva raideliikennekapistus, joka muistuttaa junaa. Tai sitten vastaava ulkomailla. Tuolla perusteella suomen kieleen eivät kuulu myöskään sanat televisio, radio ja auto. Lainasana se on, mutta silti täysin suomen kieleen kuuluva. Eikä yhtään sen vaikeampi kuin vaikka metri (jonka etymologia on tosin ihan eri), litra tai nitro.

Yhtä lailla kuin televisiosta ei tullut näköradiota, ei suomen kieleen tarvita toista sanaa kaupunkijunalle. Se on jo metro.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 14:25 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 14:19 ----------

Mennään välillä vanhempiinkin viesteihin.  :Wink: 




> Onkohan missään käytössä systeemiä, jossa saman brändin alla yksi linja poikkeaa tunnuksen värimaailman osalta kaikista muista linjoista? Kovasti vaikuttaa sekavalta tämä välivaihe. Eikö loogisempaa olisi läiskiä sitä valkoista ämmää eri väripohjille myös jokaisen metrolähijunalinjan kohdalla?


Ei mielestäni olisi. Järjestelmän tunnuksen pitää olla saman näköinen, myös väriltään. Siihen ei saa sotkea linjatunnuksia. Ja sitten risteysasemilla pitäisi olla pahimmillaan neljää eri väriä, kuten keskustan Pisara-aseman sisäänkäynneille tulisi (niille joista pääsisi myös metroon). Linjatunnusten liittäminen mukaan ei tietysti ole huono asia, mutta selvästi erillisenä järjestelmätunnuksesta.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 14:36 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 14:25 ----------




> Entäs sitten kun/jos Järvenpää liittyy iloiseen hösselikerhoon, sekä Porvoon ja Histan raideyhteydet on rakennettu? Voipite olla että ihan kaikki ydinhösselimetrobräindäilyjunat eivat siinä vaiheessa enää Pisaraan mahdu.


Pisaraanhan menevät vain kaupunkiratojen junat joka tapauksessa. Ei koskaan Järvenpäästä, Porvoosta tai Histasta tulevat junat. Ne ajavat kaukoliikenteen raiteita rautatieasemalle.

Siinä vaiheessa jos koko VR:n vyöhykealue on liitetty hösselikerhoon ja vyöhykeliput muutettu HSL:n lipuiksi, asia tulee ajankohtaiseksi. Niin kauan ne ovat enemmän VR:n taajamajunia, joihin myös HSL on hankkinut lippuoikeuden. Siinä vaiheessa voidaankin sitten perustaa se HSL:n pendeltåg. Se ei muuta tarvetta HSL:n metrolle. Mielestäni siinäkin tilanteessa on parempi, että nämä lyhyen matkan, lyhyen asemavälin ja lyhyen vuorovälin junat ovat yhdessä kasassa sen sijaan että ne pitäisi pitää yhdessä noiden koko maakuntaan ulottuvien junien kanssa.

Etäisyys ja asemaväli sinänsä eivät ole määräävä tekijä. Jos R-junat jossain vaiheessa täyttävät metron laatuodotukset, voidaan nekin nimetä metroiksi. HSL:n jokaisen metrojunan ei ole pakko ajaa Pisaraan. Mutta ei toki haittaisi, jos HSL:n laiturit olisi jotenkin oman näköisiä ja oloisia steissillä. Samoin kuin esim. Arlanda Express on Stockholm C:ssä.

----------


## sm3

> No mitä muuta tällä fooru... ...koska ei vain ole".


Totta




> Eli että viestintään voi suhtautua ihan kevytmielisesti? Kuhan nyt tehdään vaan jotain, niin kaikki on hyvin? Tämä on se iso joukkoliikennettä vaivannut asenneongelma. Kaikkialla muualla liiketoiminnassa on ymmärretty yhtenäisen viestinnän ja markkinoinnin voima, eikä ole mitään syytä miksei se pätisi joukkoliikenteeseenkin. Ei tämä ole vähäpätöinen asia, jonka voi kuitata vain sillä, että "no onhan ne näytetty samalla kartalla, eikö se muka riitä?"


Nykyisellään ne eivät siis näy samalla kartalla? Se että ne näytettäisiin samalla kartalla olisi näin ollen parannus entiseen? Jostain pitää aloittaa.  :Wink:  Täällä on ollut esillä hyviä karttoja joita voisi hyvin käyttää.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Porvoon ja Histan radoilla saattaa hyvinkin olla I/K/H/R -tyyppistä liikennettä --


Tuskinpa vain I/K-liikennettä. Ainoa syy niihin kalliisiin investointeihin on, että ne olisivat niin paljon nopeampia. Varsinkin Porvooseen päin, johon lähijuna kilpailee asemasta metron kanssa. Lähijunarataa ei rakenneta, ellei se tuo merkittävää nopeushyötyä. Se tarkoittaa kaukoliikenteen raiteita käyttäviä junia.

Histassa on ihan sama tilanne. Tulevia E-junia (eli jatkettuja A-junia) ei sinne jatketa, koska silloin sen hyöty busseihin nähden on mitätön. Kaukojunaradoille tulee kyllä tilaa, kun Espoon keskuksen ja Leppävaaran välipysähdykset voidaan jättää pois.

Ja ne H/R-junathan eivät missään tapauksesssa aja Pisaraan. Ja niiden liikennehän ei muutenkaan ole metromaista.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 14:44 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 14:42 ----------




> Nykyisellään ne eivät siis näy samalla kartalla? Se että ne näytettäisiin samalla kartalla olisi näin ollen parannus entiseen? Jostain pitää aloittaa.  Täällä on ollut esillä hyviä karttoja joita voisi hyvin käyttää.


Totta kai, mutta tämä on sen sortin itsestäänselvyys, että siitä on turha edes keskustella. (Itsestäänselvyys meille, ei toki HSL:lle; poliittisia syitä ja sovinnaisuuksia lienee.) Nyt nimenomaan on puhuttu siitä, miten syvälle tuo yhtenäinen brändi voisi ulottua ja miksi sen kannattaisi.

----------


## sm3

> Nyt nimenomaan on puhuttu siitä, miten syvälle tuo yhtenäinen brändi voisi ulottua ja miksi sen kannattaisi.


Luulen että kun HSL alueen lähijunaliikenne ensimmäistä kertaa aidosti kilpailutetaan, niin silloin voidaan nähdä _jotain pientä_ yhtenäistämistä. VR tuskin suostuisi juniensa brändäämiseen HSL:n alaisiksi, ja voi olla ettei asemia koskaan muuteta metromaisiksi, ellei joku maksa todella tuhtia summaa (lahjuksia :Wink: ) niitä hallinnoivalle taholle. 

Tätä ennen tärkeintä olisi saada yhtenäinen linjakartta. Nyt eikä joskus 10 vuoden päästä. Ei se voi olla niin kallista.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> VR tuskin suostuisi juniensa brändäämiseen HSL:n alaisiksi,


Miksei? Ovathan ne jo HSL:n väreissäkin, eikä 2-seutualueella voi ostaa kuin HSL:n lippuja.

----------


## sm3

> Miksei? Ovathan ne jo HSL:n väreissäkin, eikä 2-seutualueella voi ostaa kuin HSL:n lippuja.


Sm1 ja Sm2 eivät ole, mutta osa Sm4 junista on *VR*:n vihreitä. Sm5 taas ei ole VR:n omistama. Vai mitä tarkoitit? Ne on brändätty VR:n juniksi, vaikka voitkin ostaa niistää HSL lipun.

----------


## Jussi

Tuli tässä mieleen yksi nykyisen järjestelyn hyvä puoli: matkustaja voi ostaa lipun VR:n lipunmyynnistä suoraan esim. Tampere-Myyrmäki -välille (vaihto Pasilassa M-junaan). Tämän on hyvä olla mahdollista jatkossakin, etenkin kun muutaman vuoden päästä voi sitten ostaa junalipun suoraan Helsinki-Vantaan lentoasemalle, jolloin lentokentälle mennessä ei tarvitse ostaa erikseen HSL-lippua (ainakaan niin kauan kun lähijunat ja kaukojunat ovat saman operaattorin liikennöimiä).

Toki jos VR ja HSL osaisivat toimia yhteistyössä, voisi kai olla mahdollista ostaa suoraan junalippuunsa HSL-lippu, jossa olisi jokin sopivaksi katsottu vaihtoaika kaikkeen HSL-liikenteeseen (halutuille vyöhykkeille). Tuon vaihtooikeuden voisi saada jopa arvolipun hinnalla, jolloin ulkopaikkakuntalainen säästäisi verrattuna siihen että pitäisi loppumatkalle ostaa kertalippu (harvalla varsinainen määränpää kuitenkaan on rautatieasema).

----------


## hezec

> Tuli tässä mieleen yksi nykyisen järjestelyn hyvä puoli: matkustaja voi ostaa lipun VR:n lipunmyynnistä suoraan esim. Tampere-Myyrmäki -välille (vaihto Pasilassa M-junaan).


Hyvä puoli, ja samalla osoitus epäloogisuudesta. Yhtä lailla matkustaja voi haluta vaikka Herttoniemeen tai Soukkaan, mutta ei saakaan lippua Tampereelta. Ilman muuta HSL-jatkolipun mahdollisuus olisi hyvä asia, mutta se saisi tosiaan koskea kaikkea liikennettä. Ja miksei saman tien muissakin kaupungeissa. Ainakin Saksassa vastaava toimii, joten kyse on vain yhteistyöhalusta.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Sm1 ja Sm2 eivät ole, mutta osa Sm4 junista on *VR*:n vihreitä. Sm5 taas ei ole VR:n omistama. Vai mitä tarkoitit? Ne on brändätty VR:n juniksi, vaikka voitkin ostaa niistää HSL lipun.


Tarkoitin juuri sitä, että tälläkin hetkellä VR liikennöiä Sm5:sia, jotka eivät ole VR:n värityksessä. Niiden tilanne brändäyksen suhteen on hieman sekava, mutta en todellakaan sanoisi, että ne on brändätty VR:n juniksi. Niissä on HSL:n logotkin kyljissä. VR-sanaa ei taida esiintyä kuin konduktöörien uniformuissa. Ihmiset toki voivat mieltää ne VR:n juniksi, koska viestintä niistä HSL:n junina ei ole kovin tehokasta. Ja juuri siksi minä sitä metro-brändäystä ehdotankin. Pelkkä HSL-lähijuna ei riitä, vaan syytä olisi ottaa selkeä irtiotto VR-maailmasta. Suomessa kaikki rautatieliikenne on monelle tästä ikuisuuteen pelkkää Valtion Rautateitä, aina asemien ja rataverkon ylläpidosta alkaen.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 17:13 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 17:12 ----------




> Ilman muuta HSL-jatkolipun mahdollisuus olisi hyvä asia, mutta se saisi tosiaan koskea kaikkea liikennettä.


Näin juuri. Ja VR:llä olisi enemmän paineita järjestää HSL:n kanssa sopimus yleisestä HSL-jatkolipusta, jollei HSL-alueen lähijunissa olisi erityisoikeutta matkustaa VR:n lipuilla suoraan. Ja olisi hyvä, jos se lippukin jo viestisi, että nyt siirrytään VR:n tontilta HSL:n tontille. Nyt ei viesti, vaan matkustaja kuvittelee olevansa koko matkan VR:n palvelun parissa, vaikka lähijunassa VR tekee sitä vain HSL:lle tuotantona ja HSL on siitä laatutasosta oikeasti vastuussa.

----------


## sm3

> Tarkoitin juuri sitä, että tälläkin hetkellä VR liikennöiä Sm5:sia, jotka eivät ole VR:n värityksessä. Niiden tilanne brändäyksen suhteen on hieman sekava, mutta en todellakaan sanoisi, että ne on brändätty VR:n juniksi. Niissä on HSL:n logotkin kyljissä. VR-sanaa ei taida esiintyä kuin konduktöörien uniformuissa. Ihmiset toki voivat mieltää ne VR:n juniksi, koska viestintä niistä HSL:n junina ei ole kovin tehokasta. Ja juuri siksi minä sitä metro-brändäystä ehdotankin. Pelkkä HSL-lähijuna ei riitä, vaan syytä olisi ottaa selkeä irtiotto VR-maailmasta. Suomessa kaikki rautatieliikenne on monelle tästä ikuisuuteen pelkkää Valtion Rautateitä, aina asemien ja rataverkon ylläpidosta alkaen.


Mutta toisaalta metro koetaan usein HKL:n jutuksi... Samoin ratikat.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Mutta toisaalta metro koetaan usein HKL:n jutuksi... Samoin ratikat.


Se on paljon vähemmän paha. Ne, jotka eivät erota, mieltävät HKL:n kuitenkin ihan hyödyllisellä tavalla.

----------


## Albert

Eiköhän tuo liene matkustajan kannalta herttasen yhdentekevää mikä firma liikennöi ja mikä omistaa kaluston ja mikä on kaluston väri.
Tärkeintä on varmasti se, että juna tulee ja lähtee ajallaan, eli siis aikataulun mukaisesti.
Tuossa jälkimmäisessä on kovastikin tekemistä!

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Mutta toisaalta metro koetaan usein HKL:n jutuksi... Samoin ratikat.


Vähän niin kuin sinivalkoinen bussi koetaan vaikkapa Pohjolan Liikenteen tai Nobinan jutuksi?

HKL:n metro ei ole itsestäänselvyys enää vuonna 2012. Ihan yhtä lailla tulevaisuuden metrolinjaa, vaikkapa M3:a välillä Rautatientori - Kauklahti voisi liikennöidä firma nimeltä HKL-Metroliikenne. Tai Veolia. Tai ihan mikä tahansa, mutta ei välttämättä mikään VR tai Junakalusto.

Pointti on, että kaupunkijunat, metrot on HSL:n juttu, liitti matkustajat siihen HKL:n, VR:n tai minkä tahansa. HSL:n brändääminen menee pahasti metsään muutenkin, jos tuosta mielikuvasta ei päästä eroon. Sekä metron, kaupunkijunien, bussien, ratikoiden, lauttojen ja vaikka köysiratojen tulee olla nimen omaan HSL:n juttu. Ja tähän pitää vetää selkeät rajat ja tiukka linja. Ei kompromisseja ja useita metrokarttoja.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Eiköhän tuo liene matkustajan kannalta herttasen yhdentekevää mikä firma liikennöi ja mikä omistaa kaluston ja mikä on kaluston väri.


Matkustajan lopputuloksen kannalta sinänsä nuo ovat yhdentekeviä seikkoja. Mutta valintatilanteessa ne eivät ole. Palvelu voidaan kokea vasta omakohtaisesti käyttämällä. Jotenkin sitä ennen se matkustaja täytyy sinne junaan kuitenkin saada sitä ennen. Ja junasta toiseen. Ja kuulemaan kaverilta suosittelua ja hyvää puhetta siitä palvelusta. Siinä ei ole yhdentekevää, kenen järjestämäksi palveluksi se on viestitty ja miten.

Mutta olet myös oikeassa siinä, että hyvään brändiin liittyy aina se laatuodotus. Sen HSL:n metron kuuluukin nimenomaan tulla ja lähteä ajallaan. Ja nuo seikathan siihen metroon jo nykyisellään yhdistetään. Brändillä sitten korostetaan juuri niitä hyviä asioita. Se kaluston väri on vain identifioiva tekijä noille aineettomille laatuodotuksille. Mutta hyvin tärkeä juuri siinä: se pelkkä väri jo kertoo, että nyt on tarjolla juuri sitä luotettavaa kyytiä kuin aina ennenkin.

Brändi on se paikka, johon hyvät kokemukset ihmisen mielessä muuttavat asumaan. Jollei sitä paikkaa ole, se kokemus ei jää mieleen eikä houkuttele siihen uudestaan.

----------


## 339-DF

> Sen HSL:n metron kuuluukin nimenomaan tulla ja lähteä ajallaan. Ja nuo seikathan siihen metroon jo nykyisellään yhdistetään. Brändillä sitten korostetaan juuri niitä hyviä asioita. Se kaluston väri on vain identifioiva tekijä noille aineettomille laatuodotuksille. Mutta hyvin tärkeä juuri siinä: se pelkkä väri jo kertoo, että nyt on tarjolla juuri sitä luotettavaa kyytiä kuin aina ennenkin.


Sori nyt Elmo, mutta viestisi kuulostaa yksinkertaistettuna siltä, että maalaamalla lähijunat oransseiksi kansa uskoo, että ne kulkevat ajallaan. Ei kansa nyt ihan niin tyhmää kuitenkaan ole.

----------


## Nak

> Vähän niin kuin sinivalkoinen bussi koetaan vaikkapa Pohjolan Liikenteen tai Nobinan jutuksi?


Itseasiassa sinivalkoinen bussi, tai minkä värinen tahansa, on HKL:n bussi  :Laughing:  brändi olisi valmis mikäli HSL vaihtaisi nimekseen HKL  :Wink:

----------


## kouvo

> Mutta olet myös oikeassa siinä, että hyvään brändiin liittyy aina se laatuodotus. Sen HSL:n metron kuuluukin nimenomaan tulla ja lähteä ajallaan. Ja nuo seikathan siihen metroon jo nykyisellään yhdistetään. Brändillä sitten korostetaan juuri niitä hyviä asioita. Se kaluston väri on vain identifioiva tekijä noille aineettomille laatuodotuksille. Mutta hyvin tärkeä juuri siinä: se pelkkä väri jo kertoo, että nyt on tarjolla juuri sitä luotettavaa kyytiä kuin aina ennenkin.


Tuo metron asema näissä tyytyväisyyskyselyissä on tietyllä tapaa optinen harha. On totta että metro saa parhaimmat pojot, mutta mittari on skaalattu niin, että etenkin graafisessa muodossa täysin mitättömät erot eri härpäkkeiden välillä näyttävät varsin dramaattisilta. Nooh, tietynlaista brändäystä kai tuokin. Mitä tulee metron brändiin tulevaisuudessa, niin aikamoista riskipeliä olisi lähteä laajentamaan sitä nyt ennen kuin tiedetään miten pahaa jälkeä automaattipelleily sille tekee.

----------


## Mikle

> Ai niin kuin että emme ole niin iso, että kannattaisi Berliinin tapaan pitää erillistä U-Bahn- ja S-Bahn-järjestelmää, vaan meille riittäisi yksikin?





> Eli koska Helsinki on niin "pieni" niin siksikö pitää olla kokonaan eri kohderyhmille suunnatut erilliset joukokliikennejärjestelmät? 
> 
> Pohjoisessa asuville oma, idässä ja lännessä asuville oma ja kantakaupungissa asuville oma? Ja kaupungissa vieraileville turisteille ja liikemiehille oma ? 
> 
> t. Rainer


Heeh.. en tietty tätä meinaa.  Tässä kommentoin aiempaa kommenttia metropolien usean kerroksen metroasemakomplekseista.  Ja aivan samaa mieltä olen myös noista sinisistä, punaisista ja vaikka ruskeista linjoista niiden tarpeellisuuden suhteen tänne meille. Kyllä ne liikemiehet ja turistit oppii käyttämään junia ja metroja kun heille on niistä tarjolla sujuvasti tietoa. Jos taas tietoa ei tarjota, ei he sitä kokovaltakunnan kattavaa metroakaan opi käyttämään.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 12:28 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 12:26 ----------




> ja
> 
> Matkitaan Tukholman systeemiä sitten: Täällä on kolme kiskovälinettä SL:n brändin alla, samankaltaisin värityksin ja samalla kartalla, T, J ja L. Ihan hyvin toimii. Helsingissäkin voisi olla M, K ja joku muu (J niin kuin Jokeri, R niin kuin raitiotie tai P niin kuin pikaraitiotie). Mikä tässä on niin kauhean huonoa ja epäselvää, ettei kelpaa? Vai onko Tukholmakin aivan liian iso verrokki?


Ei sitäkään mielestäni tarvitse matkia, mutta Stokis on vähäsen lähempänä kokonsa puolesta meikäläistä Helsinkiä.  Tietysti isompihan sekin on, mutta toisaalta edustaa myös Pohjoismaista kaupunkia ja muutenkin lähempänä meikäläisiä oloja. Eli ehkä hieman parempi sparrauskohde

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 12:30 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 12:28 ----------




> se pelkkä väri jo kertoo, että nyt on tarjolla juuri sitä luotettavaa kyytiä kuin aina ennenkin.


Tämä on aika hassunhauska lähtökohta. Vaikka eihän tämä mikään haudanvakava foorumi toki pidäkään olla. Joku taisi kysyä tässä ketjussa aiemmin (en minä), että sekö on parannusta kun maalataan vehkeet oranssiksi ja muutetaan penkit kovaksi. Silloin kysymystä pidettiin jotenkin lapsellisena ja sitähän se tavallaan onkin. Mutta eikö tämä ole aivan yhtä kirkasotsainen olettamus?
Kyllä Suomessa junaliikenne on kuitenkin aikamoisen luotettavaa olosuhteemme huomioiden, vai verrataanko vaikka siihen suht. samoista olosuhteista nauttivaan Tukholmaan ja sen juniin? Tosin nyt en haluaisi viedä keskustelua enempää sivuun.

----------


## Knightrider

> Mutta sen sijaan on ihan ok, että nyt puhutaan lähijunista, henkilöjunista, taajamajunista, pikajunista, yöjunista, IC-junista, IC2-junista, Pendolinoista ja Allegrosta? Nuo kaikki brändithän ovat käytössä tuolla yhdellä rataverkolla. Vaikkei Helsinkiin asti ajakaan taajamajunia, on se silti sillä rataverkolla käytössä, ja sinähän halusit korostaa juuri sitä rataverkon yhtenäisyyttä.


En ole väittänyt, että on ok. Nämä kaikki voitaisiin korvata kolmella brändillä, kun ei nytkään palvelutaso ole yhden brändin sisällä yhtenäinen - esimerkiksi joissakin Pikajunissa on ravintolavaunu, joissakin ei.



> No sen nyt vain johtuu siitä, että meillä ei ole tämän enempää linjoja ja koska ne kaikki tuovat vain yhteen paikkaan, ihan ydinkeskustaan. Tukholmassakin sininen linja kohtaa punaisen ja vihreän vain kaksi kertaa ja senkin vain heikosti eri tasoissa (vaihtomatka on T-centralenissa todella pitkä). Onko sininen linja siis erillään tunnelbana-verkosta?


Sininen linja on alusta alkaen jo ollut osana brändiä, joka vaikuttaa mieltymykseen. Lisäksi se palvelee vain kaupunkialuetta (tiheä asutus) siinä missä kaupunkiratamme menee pian Kivistöön ja Kauklahteen - reilusti kerrostalovyöhykkeen ohi (toisin kuin esimerkkimme Tukholman sininen linja).


> ...Etenkin kun sivukiskovirroittimien yli ei noin vain mennä. Hakaniemen asema on lähin esimerkki siitä, että vähintään kahdet portaat pitäisi ylös ja alas kiivetä, kun linjaa haluaa vaihtaa. Sen kyllä hiffaa, kun siellä käydessä osaa vähän käyttää mielikuvitusta.


Jos uusi linja pysähtyy nykyisen alla, tarvitaan vain yhdet lyhyet portaat.


> Eli: perinteet kunniaan, punainen HSL:n lähijunaliikenteen väriksi ja myös junat punaisiin sävyihin.


Sm5:n värissä ei ole punaista, mutta sinistä kylläkin - kuten myös perinteisesti rautatieasemien opasteissa.


> Eikö lähijunaa puoltavat ajatukset kuulu ennemminkin omaan Lähijuna-brändi -keskusteluun? Tässä ketjussa käsitellään ja ideoidaan HSL-alueen kaupunkijunien saamista saman/samankaltaisen brändin alle kuin metro, ei nykyistä tilannetta.


Tässä mietitään uutta tai yhteistä brändiä, ei otsikko uuden keksimistä ainakaan kiellä. Vasta-argumentit kuuluvat myös keskusteluun, vaikka ne sitten puolustaisivat nykyistä brändiä. Nykytilanne on siitä huono, että VR käyttää Lähijuna-brändiä myös HSL-alueen ulkopuolella sekä omiin lippuihinsa. Kuitenkin kaupunkiratojen muuttaminen metroiksi vaatii silti uuden brändin muunmuassa HSL:n Kirkkonummen junille sekä muille kaukoratoja kulkeville, HSL:n sisäisille linjoille. 

Uusi kartta olisi jo hyvä alku. Syksyn kartat ovat jo painossa, joten suunnitteluaikaa on lähes vuosi. Lähijuna brändinä ei ole minusta huono, vaan se, ettei se ole vain HSL:n oma brändi. Jos VR ei sitä luovuta, on mielekästä keksiä uusi.


> <br>Sanan metro voisi myös korvata HSL:ällä, vaikka HSL Light Rail, HSL Railways, HSL Buses.Metro nimen ongelma on se, ettei metro sana oikein kuulu suomenkieleen. Samoin HSL Rautatiet kuulostaa omituiselta, samoin HSL bussi taikka HSL Kevyt Ratikka. Englanninkielisiin nimiin Metro tai HSL sopii hyvin.


Miksei? On turha painottaa operaattoria, muttei silti ole tarvetta painottaa, että Keravan kaupunkiradalla kulkee nyt metroja, ei lähijunia. Väliviiva helpottaa sulautumista suomen kieleen: HSL-Rautatiet, HSL-Raitiotiet, HSL-Bussiliikenne, HSL-Metroliikenne, HSL-lauttaliikenne. HSL:ää ei toisteta koskaan liikaa, sillä sen kautta matkustajaa on tarkoitus informoida.


> Hyvä puoli, ja samalla osoitus epäloogisuudesta. Yhtä lailla matkustaja voi haluta vaikka Herttoniemeen tai Soukkaan, mutta ei saakaan lippua Tampereelta. Ilman muuta HSL-jatkolipun mahdollisuus olisi hyvä asia, mutta se saisi tosiaan koskea kaikkea liikennettä. Ja miksei saman tien muissakin kaupungeissa. Ainakin Saksassa vastaava toimii, joten kyse on vain yhteistyöhalusta.


Miten ajattelit järjestää bussiliikenteeseen pohjautuvalla HSL-alueella sen, että saat lipun miltä tahansa bussipysäkiltä, miltä tahansa pikku palvelulinjalta lipun minkä tahansa toisen kaupungin mille tahansa vyöhykkeelle lipun? Kaikkea ei voi saada, mutta olisi se nyt järjetöntä, jos Hämeenlinnasta ei voisi ostaa ollenkaan lippua Malmille. Toki mukaan voisi saada sekä VR:n lipun Tikkurilaan ja HSL:n seutulipun siitä eteenpäin, kunhan saisi kertaostolla.


> Se on paljon vähemmän paha. Ne, jotka eivät erota, mieltävät HKL:n kuitenkin ihan hyödyllisellä tavalla.


Mitä hyödyllistä tässä on? Tarkoitus on, että kaikki liikenne mielletään HSL:n vastuun ja tiedottamisen piiriin.


> Tärkeintä on varmasti se, että juna tulee ja lähtee ajallaan, eli siis aikataulun mukaisesti.
> Tuossa jälkimmäisessä on kovastikin tekemistä!


Taidat olla tarkka sekunneistasi, vai valaisitko vähän, mitä tarkoitat? Eikös nimenomaan tämä vuosi ole mennyt erittäin mallikkaasti, myös talvi? Omien kokemuksieni mukaan bussitkin ovat myöhästelleet junia useammin vuodenajasta riippumatta, siis tänä vuonna. Mahdollisuus, että lähijuna tulee max. 3 min myöhässä, lienee yli 95%. Samaa ei voi sanoa busseista.


> Tuo metron asema näissä tyytyväisyyskyselyissä on tietyllä tapaa optinen harha. On totta että metro saa parhaimmat pojot, mutta mittari on skaalattu niin, että etenkin graafisessa muodossa täysin mitättömät erot eri härpäkkeiden välillä näyttävät varsin dramaattisilta. Nooh, tietynlaista brändäystä kai tuokin. Mitä tulee metron brändiin tulevaisuudessa, niin aikamoista riskipeliä olisi lähteä laajentamaan sitä nyt ennen kuin tiedetään miten pahaa jälkeä automaattipelleily sille tekee.


Juurikin näin. Se ei tarkoita, etteikö HSL:n ja VR:n lähijunaliikennettä pitäisi erotella toisistaan korostamalla HSL:ää sen omalla kaupunkijunabrändillään.


> Kuuluvat molemmat kokemukseen luotettavuudesta. Kymmenen minuuttia riittää metrollekkin, oletko käynyt Mellunmäessä? Ja kyllä kaupunkiin mennään sieltäkin vaikka juna pysähtyy joka asemalla.


Ei kovin suurella volyymilla kuitenkaan, en minäkään jaksaisi körötellä tuota matkaa joka päivä kaksi kertaa. Siitä kertoo myös se, että liityntäpysäköitsijät yrittävät änkeä autoaan mahdollisimman lähelle keskustaa, vaikka tilaa on paremmin mm. Mellunmäessä, lippu on samanhintainen ja löpöä kuluisi vähemmän. h77 ja s741:kin kulkevat Jakomäestä Sörnäisiin ja sieltä Rautatientorille, ja miksi ei, niin kauan, kun ei ole mitään yhtä nopeaa liityntävaihtoehtoakaan. Yksikään Porvoon bussi ei myöskään pääty metroasemalle, sillä se ei säästäisi matkustajan aikaa, päin vastoin. Metroa voisi kutsua nopeaksi mm. alueella, missä pintaliikenne on 8 km/h luokkaa, muttei Mellunmäessä.


> Plussaa Puotilan asemalle, joka sentään menee poikittain tien alta palvellen tien molempia puolia.


Itse annan nimenomaan Puotilan asemalle miinusta. Idea on hyvä, mutta lopputulos huono. Puotilantieltä, Varjakanvalkamalta, Kuutsalontieltä, Viikingintieltä, Juorumäeltä, Loosaritieltä ja näiden ympäristöistä metroasemalle kävelyä tulee 1-2 kilometriä. Mieti sitä joka säällä, joka arkipäivä, molempiin suuntiin. Jos aseman pohjoispää olisi Puotilan ostoskeskuksella ja eteläpää Puotilan kartanolla, luku olisi 0-0,9. Nykyisellä pohjoispäällä on 300m säteellä ainoastaan ironisesti bensa-asema, joten palvelu paranisi huomattavasti, jos asema olisi kaakkoisempi. Asema on aika vajaalla käytöllä suhteessa vastaavan asumistiheyden omaaviin muihin asuinalueisiin.

Meillä on jo väritunnukset tietyille suunnille, mutta ne eivät ilmene mitenkään asemalta enkä usko, että kukaan mieltää astuvansa vihreään linjaan, kun astuu E-junaan. Tunnus kertoo, millä pysäkeillä pysähdytään, väri, mihin suuntaan mennään. Asemilla voisi olla linjojen väriset symbolit, joissa mainitaan, mitkä tunnukset asemalla pysähtyy. Väritunnus asemilla nopeuttaisi ainakin kartan lukua, kun osaa katsoa oikeasta kohtaa karttaa. Myös oikean junan erottuminen ehkä helpottuisi, kun se väritunnus olisi junan kyljessä hieman suuremmalla kuin nykyisin. Vai pitäisikö HSL:n linjakartassa kaikki kaupunkiradan junat olla samalla värillä? Se viestisi samasta brändistä, mutta saattaisi olla hankalampaa erottaa reittejä yhdistelmälinjakartasta.

Otetaanpa lisäesimerkki siitä, kuinka lähijunamme ja metromme kulkevat eri verkossa. Kun Keravan kaupunginradalla tehtiin ilkityö, se vaikutti N-junien lisäksi myös R-juniin, mutta jostain kumman syystä metro kulki ajallaan kaikesta huolimatta.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Lisäksi se palvelee vain kaupunkialuetta (tiheä asutus) siinä missä kaupunkiratamme menee pian Kivistöön ja Kauklahteen - reilusti kerrostalovyöhykkeen ohi (toisin kuin esimerkkimme Tukholman sininen linja).


Tukholman kaupunkiseutuhan on vähän eri tavalla rakentunutta, lähiönauhoja suurimpien teiden ja raidelinjojen varsilla. Mutta kyllä sininen linja pellot, järvet ja metsät ohittaa. Sitä kun ei vain tunnelista näe.




> Jos uusi linja pysähtyy nykyisen alla, tarvitaan vain yhdet lyhyet portaat.


Mutta jälkikäteen ei tällaista kalliotunneliin rakenneta.




> Lähijuna brändinä ei ole minusta huono, vaan se, ettei se ole vain HSL:n oma brändi. Jos VR ei sitä luovuta, on mielekästä keksiä uusi.


Ei ole mielekästä. Kyllä VR:n pitää se luovuttaa sille, jolle se kuuluu. Tästä on ymmärtääkseni vähän vaikea olla toista mieltä EU-valtiossa. Ylipäätänsä se, että on olemassa nykyisen kaltainen VR ja nykyisen kaltaiset junaoperointiasetelmat, pitäisi olla mahdotonta. Mutta jotenkin Suomessa on onnistuttu jämähtämään menneeseen.




> Vai pitäisikö HSL:n linjakartassa kaikki kaupunkiradan junat olla samalla värillä? Se viestisi samasta brändistä, mutta saattaisi olla hankalampaa erottaa reittejä yhdistelmälinjakartasta.


Jos linjasto on selkeä, ja vaikka jokaisella linjalla olisi sama kirjaintunnus (M), on värikin sivuseikka. Linjanumeron ja määränpään pitäisi kertoa tarpeeksi. Niin se kertoo bussi- ja ratikkamatkustajillekin. Vai muistaakohan kukaan perus-ratikkamatkustaja linjakartan värejä ulkoa?




> Otetaanpa lisäesimerkki siitä, kuinka lähijunamme ja metromme kulkevat eri verkossa. Kun Keravan kaupunginradalla tehtiin ilkityö, se vaikutti N-junien lisäksi myös R-juniin, mutta jostain kumman syystä metro kulki ajallaan kaikesta huolimatta.


Niin no: Jos Vuosaaren linjalla tehdään ilkityö, vaikuttaa se myös mitä todennäköisemmin Mellunmäen juniin, eikö? Ja tuolloin kulkee ajallaan A-junat, M-junat ja muut. Kaupunkiradat saadaan kyllä täysin erilleen kansallisista junaradoista, kun niin halutaan.

----------


## kouvo

> Kaupunkiradat saadaan kyllä täysin erilleen kansallisista junaradoista, kun niin halutaan.


Ja miksiköhän näin haluttaisiin? Jotta mahdollisissa poikkeustilanteissa voidaan brändäilyn nimissä estää rataverkon joustava käyttö?

----------


## hylje

> Itse annan nimenomaan Puotilan asemalle miinusta. Idea on hyvä, mutta lopputulos huono. Puotilantieltä, Varjakanvalkamalta, Kuutsalontieltä, Viikingintieltä, Juorumäeltä, Loosaritieltä ja näiden ympäristöistä metroasemalle kävelyä tulee 1-2 kilometriä. Mieti sitä joka säällä, joka arkipäivä, molempiin suuntiin. Jos aseman pohjoispää olisi Puotilan ostoskeskuksella ja eteläpää Puotilan kartanolla, luku olisi 0-0,9. Nykyisellä pohjoispäällä on 300m säteellä ainoastaan ironisesti bensa-asema, joten palvelu paranisi huomattavasti, jos asema olisi kaakkoisempi. Asema on aika vajaalla käytöllä suhteessa vastaavan asumistiheyden omaaviin muihin asuinalueisiin.


Nii-in, Puotilan asemalle miinus. Puotila on kuitenkin parhaasta päästä, muilla asemilla on tilanne vielä huonompi. Itäväylä ja sen äpäräkadut tukkivat niiden ympäristön aivan täysin. Pitkä miinus siitä.

----------


## Albert

> Eiköhän tuo liene matkustajan kannalta herttasen yhdentekevää mikä firma liikennöi ja mikä omistaa kaluston ja mikä on kaluston väri.
> Tärkeintä on varmasti se, että juna tulee ja lähtee ajallaan, eli siis aikataulun mukaisesti.
> Tuossa jälkimmäisessä on kovastikin tekemistä!





> Taidat olla tarkka sekunneistasi, vai valaisitko vähän, mitä tarkoitat? Eikös nimenomaan tämä vuosi ole mennyt erittäin mallikkaasti, myös talvi? Omien kokemuksieni mukaan bussitkin ovat myöhästelleet junia useammin vuodenajasta riippumatta, siis tänä vuonna. Mahdollisuus, että lähijuna tulee max. 3 min myöhässä, lienee yli 95%. Samaa ei voi sanoa busseista.


Laitoin tuonne nyt koko kommenttini. Ykkösasiana tarkoitan ensimmäistä virkettäni. Olkoon vaikka kenialainen liikennöitsijä ja vaunut vaikka seepranvärisiä, kunhan (ja nyt tulen toiseen virkkeeseeni) homma toimii.
Kolmatta virkettäni kommentoin sillä, että jatkuvastihan täällä on ongelmia rautateillä. On pientä ja isompaa, mutta on. En laske sekunteja enkä kerää myöhästymistietoja. En vertaa eri talvia enkä liikennemuotoja. Myöhästymisiä sattuu (toiveena toimiva tiedotus). Mutta kovin usein on infrassa ongelmaa (olikohan tuo nyt oikea sana :Wink: ). Tietokoneet, niiden ohjelmat, yhteydet pätkivät ja jne. Kyllä tiedät.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 14:46 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 14:39 ----------




> Nii-in, Puotilan asemalle miinus. Puotila on kuitenkin parhaasta päästä, muilla asemilla on tilanne vielä huonompi. Itäväylä ja sen äpäräkadut tukkivat niiden ympäristön aivan täysin. Pitkä miinus siitä.


Puotilan aseman sijainnista saavat ottaa vastuun Puotilan tuolloiset asukkaat, jotka raivokkaaasti vastustivat alkuperäisen suunnitelman mukaista aseman paikkaa. No tässä asiassa otettiin "kansalaismielipide" huomioon. Tuollainen mielipide on usein vain niiden mielipide, jotka jo periaatteessa vastustavat kaikkea.

----------


## Knightrider

> Tukholman kaupunkiseutuhan on vähän eri tavalla rakentunutta, lähiönauhoja suurimpien teiden ja raidelinjojen varsilla. Mutta kyllä sininen linja pellot, järvet ja metsät ohittaa. Sitä kun ei vain tunnelista näe.


Joka aseman ympäristö on kuitenkin kerrostalovaltaista, toisin kuin Kehäradalla.


> Mutta jälkikäteen ei tällaista kalliotunneliin rakenneta.


Tässä ketjussa puhutaan välillä tulevaisuudesta, välillä nykyisyydestä ja välillä ulkomaiden metroista. Tämä ratkaisu olisi siis periaatteessa mahdollinen ja varmastikin löytyy jostain maailman kolkasta.



> Jos linjasto on selkeä, ja vaikka jokaisella linjalla olisi sama kirjaintunnus (M), on värikin sivuseikka. Linjanumeron ja määränpään pitäisi kertoa tarpeeksi. Niin se kertoo bussi- ja ratikkamatkustajillekin. Vai muistaakohan kukaan perus-ratikkamatkustaja linjakartan värejä ulkoa?


Raitiovaunuissa, niiden pysäkeillä tai niiden kyljissä ei mainita lainkaan linjan väritunnusta, joten kai se lienee hieman hankalaa muistaa. Juuri sitä näkyvyyttä kaipaisin ja sen voisi tehdä välittömästi, eikä vuosien päästä.



> Niin no: Jos Vuosaaren linjalla tehdään ilkityö, vaikuttaa se myös mitä todennäköisemmin Mellunmäen juniin, eikö? Ja tuolloin kulkee ajallaan A-junat, M-junat ja muut.


Juurikin näin. Vaikka periaatteessa lähijunien radat ovat erillään, todellisuudessa kaikki junaliikenne on yhtä soppaa, joka voi mennä kokonaan sekaisin. Samat asetinlaitteet, poikkeustilanteissa vaihdetaan junien kulkureittiä kaupunkiratojen ja kaukoliikenneratojen välillä (suhteellisen useinkin).

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Ja miksiköhän näin haluttaisiin? Jotta mahdollisissa poikkeustilanteissa voidaan brändäilyn nimissä estää rataverkon joustava käyttö?


Vaikkapa juuri siksi. Kummallisemmistakin syistä on typeriä asioita tehty. Ehdottihan joku varmaan ihan tosissaan lähijunille sivukiskovirtaakin.
Omasta puolestani asemat ja radat voidaan nimellisesti erottaa muusta rataverkosta, mutta tietenkään tätä ei tarvitse fyysisesti oikeasti tehdä. Verkkoaitaa väliin ja M-logoa laitureille riittää. Vaihteet ja muut backupit jätettäköön jäljelle, kun niistä itsessään ei mitään haittaa pitäisi olla, jos vain huolto ja puhdistus pidetään ajan tasalla.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 17:40 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 17:40 ----------




> Joka aseman ympäristö on kuitenkin kerrostalovaltaista, toisin kuin Kehäradalla.


Ja tämä pistääkin ihmettelemään, mikä kumma sai aikaiseksi miljardiluokan päätöksen, jonka hyöty lähivuosikymmenillä on vähintäänkin kyseenalainen. Tarkoitus on kuitenkin ymmärtääkseni korjata tämä asia jollain älyttömän pitkällä tähtäimellä.

Vihreällä linjalla muuten on pari asemaa, Åkeshov ja Ängbyplan, jotka sijaitsevat aikalailla pellon laidoilla ja metsien kupeissa ilman kerrostalolähiöitä ympärillä.



> Tässä ketjussa puhutaan välillä tulevaisuudesta, välillä nykyisyydestä ja välillä ulkomaiden metroista. Tämä ratkaisu olisi siis periaatteessa mahdollinen ja varmastikin löytyy jostain maailman kolkasta.


Kyllä kyllä. Rahalla saa. Kyllä koko Hakaniemen aseman ympärystön voi repiä uudelleen auki, jopa purkaa Siltasaarenkadun länsipuolen talorumilukset ja rakentaa uudelleen koko aseman malliin T-Centralen. En uskalla edes arvata kuinka monta sataa miljoonaa sellainen halvimmillaan voisi maksaa. Puhutaan kuitenkin sellaisista summista, että varmaan metrokiskan väelläkin voisi vähän vatsanpohjaa kouraista.

Rautatientorin kohdalla juttu onkin sitten toinen. Periaatteessa - siis todellakin periaatteessa - tori ja osa Kaivokatua voidaan kaivaa kokonaan montulle ja rakentaa siihen kaksitasoinen juna-/metroasema, joka korvaisi nykyisen Rautatientorin metroaseman sekä Kaisaniemen aseman. Hinta olisi luultavasti huomattavasti tuota edellä kuvatun Hakaniemi-myllerryksen hintaa pienempi, ja mikä parasta, metroa ei tarvitse välttämättä sulkea koko aseman rakennusajaksi!

Juu, ideat lentää, samoin lehmät.  :Laughing: 




> Raitiovaunuissa, niiden pysäkeillä tai niiden kyljissä ei mainita lainkaan linjan väritunnusta, joten kai se lienee hieman hankalaa muistaa. Juuri sitä näkyvyyttä kaipaisin ja sen voisi tehdä välittömästi, eikä vuosien päästä.


Vo*isi*, muttei luultavasti tehdä. Yleinen luulo on, että ilmankin pärjätään. Aika kiva lisähän se olisi.

----------


## ultrix

> Rautatientorin kohdalla juttu onkin sitten toinen. Periaatteessa - siis todellakin periaatteessa - tori ja osa Kaivokatua voidaan kaivaa kokonaan montulle ja rakentaa siihen kaksitasoinen juna-/metroasema, joka korvaisi nykyisen Rautatientorin metroaseman sekä Kaisaniemen aseman. Hinta olisi luultavasti huomattavasti tuota edellä kuvatun Hakaniemi-myllerryksen hintaa pienempi, ja mikä parasta, metroa ei tarvitse välttämättä sulkea koko aseman rakennusajaksi!


Jos Keravan kaupunkirataa uudelleenlinjattaisiin Töölönlahdelta Läntisen Teatterikujan ali Rautatientorille tasossa 1, se saataisiin käytännössä yhdistämään Rautatientorin ja Kaisaniemen metroasemat yhdeksi maanalaiseksi kompleksiksi, kulku siniseltä metrolta oranssin metron laiturille Kompassitason tai Caisan kautta. Koska P-Eliel, vastaava ei onnistu Elielinaukiolla vaan siellä pitäisi jatkaa yhden rogueroikan uurtamaa uraa hotellin läpi ja heivata bussit vaikkapa Länsimetron valmistuessa tarpeettomaksi jäävään Espoon bussien terminaaliin Kamppiin. Olisi kyllä komeaa, kun Sm5:t FLIRTtailisivat ohikulkijoille ihan Kaivokadun kyljessä taksien ja bussien sijaan.  :Cool:

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Kummallisemmistakin syistä on typeriä asioita tehty. Ehdottihan joku varmaan ihan tosissaan lähijunille sivukiskovirtaakin.


Suomalaisen metromiehen mielenlaatu on jäykkä. Mahtaisikö pää nyrjähtää paikoiltaan ja aivot mennä solmuun, kun havaitsisi ettei esim. Madridin metrossa ole ollenkaan sivukiskovirroitusta vaan kaikilla linjoilla on ilmajohto.  :Wink:  Kyseessä on sentään varsin oikea ja perinteinen metro, jonka ensimmäinen osuus avattiin vuonna 1919.

Ei ole edes ainutlaatuinen tapaus. Maailman metroissa on jonkin verran ilmajohdolla varustettuja joukossa. Eivät ne siksi ole vähemmän metroja.

----------


## kouvo

Kai se sentään on oranssi?

----------


## vristo

> Ei ole edes ainutlaatuinen tapaus. Maailman metroissa on jonkin verran ilmajohdolla varustettuja joukossa. Eivät ne siksi ole vähemmän metroja.


Kuvassa Hongkongin metron, MTR:n, uusin junasarja. Varsinkin Kaakkois-Aasiassa monet metrojärjestelmät (Hongkongin lisäksi monet muut kiinalaiset kaupungit mm. Shanghai, Guangzhou) ovat ilmajohtovirroitteisia. Toki sivukiskojärjestelmiäkin löytyy (mm. Peking ja Singapore). Virroitustyyppi ei tosiaankaan ole metron määritelmä.

(kuvan lähde: wikipedia)

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Kai se sentään on oranssi?


Tietääkseni maailman metroista oransseja ovat vain Helsingin ja Brysselin metrot.  :Wink:

----------


## Palomaa

> Tietääkseni maailman metroista oransseja ovat vain Helsingin ja Brysselin metrot.


Ja Brysselin metrotkaan eivät ole täysin oransseja vaan oranssi-harmaita/hopeita.  :Wink:

----------


## sm3

> Tietääkseni maailman metroista oransseja ovat vain Helsingin ja Brysselin metrot.


Sekä México City Metro.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Sekä México City Metro.


Hyvä täydennys, kiitos.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 12:58 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 12:54 ----------




> Ja Brysselin metrotkaan eivät ole täysin oransseja vaan oranssi-harmaita/hopeita.


Totta, mutta keulasta päin katsottuna näkyy vain oranssia, jolloin yhdennäköisyys Helsinkiin on niin suuri, että on melkein pakko kysyä onko joku kopioinut jotakuta. Olen Brysselissä matkustanut itse, mutta enpä ulkoa muistanut, että junan sivut ovatkin eri värisiä kuin nokka.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Sori nyt Elmo, mutta viestisi kuulostaa yksinkertaistettuna siltä, että maalaamalla lähijunat oransseiksi kansa uskoo, että ne kulkevat ajallaan. Ei kansa nyt ihan niin tyhmää kuitenkaan ole.


Sori nyt Daniel, mutta viestisi kuulostaa siltä, että et ymmärtänyt viestiäni ollenkaan. Enhän minä missään vaiheessa väittänyt, ettei brändi liity todellisiin kokemuksiin. Juuri niihin se nimenomaan liittyy. Mutta jos metron brändi on sitä, että junat kulkevat ajallaan (sehän on paljon muutakin) ja sitten ne lähijunat myös kulkevat ajallaan, se oranssi väri on vahva viesti siitä, että niiden junien on luvattu kulkevan ajallaan. Totta kai kansa tajuaa, jollei sitä lupausta pidetäkään. Mutta jos pidetään, se brändi on vahvistunut ja kansan luottamus siihen entistä suurempi.

Eihän kansa enää usko edes, että Nokia osaisi tehdä kunnon puhelimia. Mutta todella pitkään se siihen luotti, ja siksi Nokia oli maailman arvokkaimpien brändien joukossa.

----------


## tlajunen

> Tietääkseni maailman metroista oransseja ovat vain Helsingin ja Brysselin metrot.


Ōsaka Loop Line: http://vaunut.org/kuva/61479

...no juu, kyseessä ei ole metroyhtiön juna, vaan ihan rautatiejuna, mutta kulkee rengaslinjaa "metromaisesti" pysähdellen ja vain yhden kaupungin ydinalueella.

----------


## Kaid

Myös Glawgow'n Subwayn junat ovat olleet oransseja: http://www.transport-of-delight.com/...erground-2.jpg, tosin nykyinen väritys ei enäöä muistuta ihan niin paljon Helsingin oranssia: http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Fi...on_%282%29.jpg.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

...Lyon, Philadelphia (oranssia ja harmaata/metallia), Boston Orange Line (valko-oranssi).
Ja Suur-Tokion Chūō-lähijunaverkoston Chūō Rapid Line, joka on samanlainen kuin tuo aiemmin mainittu Ōsaka Loop Line...

Kai niitä oransseja jonkin verran maailmalta löytyy.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> ...Lyon, Philadelphia (oranssia ja harmaata/metallia), Boston Orange Line (valko-oranssi).
> Ja Suur-Tokion Chūō-lähijunaverkoston Chūō Rapid Line, joka on samanlainen kuin tuo aiemmin mainittu Ōsaka Loop Line...
> 
> Kai niitä oransseja jonkin verran maailmalta löytyy.


No, nyt pitää olla vähän nolona Lyonin unohtamisesta, kun olen sillä itsekin matkustanut, tosin muistaakseni vuonna 1989. Mutta joo, oranssihan tuo. Ja oranssi oli myös TGV-juna, jolla sinne matkustin Pariisista.

Näppituntumalta sanoisin että oranssi väri liittynee 70-luvun designin muotiväripalettiin. Ilmeisesti nuo oranssit metrojunat ovat pääosin tuon aikakauden muotoilun tuotteita. Ja omasta lapsuudesta muistan, että monissa julkisissa tiloissakin oli kalusteissa tai tekstiileissä käytetty aikakauden muotivärejä oranssia ja suklaanruskeaa, jotka olivat selvästi jonkinlainen antiteesi 60-luvun murretuille ja hailakoille värisävyille. Ranskastakin löytyy esimerkki: Charles de Gaullen lentokentän terminaali 1:ssä olivat alkuperäiset odotusalueiden penkit juuri samaa oranssin sävyä. Ne olivat paikoillaan vielä pitkälle 90-luvulle (ellei jopa hiukan 2000-luvun puolelle?) kunnes remontin yhteydessä ne poistettiin ja korvattiin toisenlaisilla istuimilla. (Remontti oli tarpeen myös lähtevien turvatarkastettujen ja saapuvien matkustajien erottamiseksi toisistaan. Alkuperäinen järjestely missä ei ollut mitään sermejä vaan pelkät penkkirivit erottajina ei ollut enää syyskuun 11. päivän 2001 tapahtumien jälkeen hyväksyttävällä turvallisuustasolla.)

----------


## Rattivaunu

> ...Lyon, Philadelphia (oranssia ja harmaata/metallia), Boston Orange Line (valko-oranssi).
> Ja Suur-Tokion Chūō-lähijunaverkoston Chūō Rapid Line, joka on samanlainen kuin tuo aiemmin mainittu Ōsaka Loop Line...
> 
>  Kai niitä oransseja jonkin verran maailmalta löytyy.


Lyonissa vain yhden sarjan vaunut taitavat olla oransseja. Muut ovat valkoisia. MPL 85 -vaunuja (oransseja) on vain linjalla D.

Miten te, foorumin lukijat, miellätte vanhojen oslolaisvaunujen värin? Se ei ollut puhdas oranssi, mutta vähän oranssinkin sukuinen punaruskea.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Lyonissa vain yhden sarjan vaunut taitavat olla oransseja. Muut ovat valkoisia. MPL 85 -vaunuja (oransseja) on vain linjalla D.


Jaa, eikös kaikkien linjojen vaunut olleet alkuperäisväreiltään oransseja ja valkaistu (yläreunassa oranssi raita) vasta saneerausten yhteydessä, joista viimeisenä käydään vuoden -85 sarja? Ranskankielisen Wikipedian mukaan MPL 85 on käynyt läpi kunnostuksen 2008-2010, mm. penkkijärjestystä muutettu, mutta peruskorjaus saman lähteen mukaan on suunniteltu vuosille 2011 ja 2012.

 Muutama C-linjan MCL 80 -vaunu oli tietääkseni täysoranssi ihan hiljattain. Mutta lieköhän enää kaikki MPL 85 -junatkaan oransseja?




> Miten te, foorumin lukijat, miellätte vanhojen oslolaisvaunujen värin?


Oslon vaunujen värin miellän aika punaiseksi. En laskisi oranssiksi, vaikka se tosiaan vähän rusehtaakin.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Jaa, eikös kaikkien linjojen vaunut olleet alkuperäisväreiltään oransseja ja valkaistu (yläreunassa oranssi raita) vasta saneerausten yhteydessä, joista viimeisenä käydään vuoden -85 sarja? Ranskankielisen Wikipedian mukaan MPL 85 on käynyt läpi kunnostuksen 2008-2010, mm. penkkijärjestystä muutettu, mutta peruskorjaus saman lähteen mukaan on suunniteltu vuosille 2011 ja 2012.
> 
>      Muutama C-linjan MCL 80 -vaunu oli tietääkseni täysoranssi ihan hiljattain. Mutta lieköhän enää kaikki MPL 85 -junatkaan oransseja?


Kun keskustelun aiempi osa käytiin preesensissä, niin jatkoin itsekin lähinnä tämän vuosikymmenen tilannetta käsitellen. Linjalla D en mennyt, minkä takia kaikki näkemäni vaunut olivat vaaleita. Siksi oranssi väri Lyonin metroa ajatellen hieman särähti korvaan, vaikka MPL 85:n sen hetkinen tilanne oli tiedossani. Lyonin metrokalustosta on kuvasto mm. täällä. Kuvastoa ei ole päivitetty aivan viime aikoina metrojen osalta.

----------


## Kaid

> Itsekin huomasin tuon aikaisemmin ja ihmettelin vähän samaa. Tosin voi olla, että perinnevärit ovat vallanneet ensin paikkansa (eli HKL:n kolmijako siniset bussit, vihreät ratikat ja oranssinpunainen metro (ja vaaleansininen lautta)) ja junalle on sitten pitänyt keksiä omansa. Ovat varmasti miettineet juuri, onko lähijunien väri punainen vai sitten vihreä.


Palaan vähän tähän väriasiaan, koska tajusin tänään (no, eilen) junalla matkustaessani mikä HSL:n lähijunien värin _pitäisi_ olla. HSL:n virallisessa väripaletissa kun on yksi väri, jota ei käytetä minkään liikennevälineen värinä: pinkki. HSL-lähijunat voisivat siis itseasiassa näyttää jotakuinkin tältä: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...elmki_pink.jpg. Samalla säilyisin jonkinasteinen linkki "perinteiseen" lähijunan punaiseen sävyyn...  :Laughing:

----------


## GT8N

> Liite 1634





> Liite 1630


Vaikka asiaa on vatvottu jo monelta kantaa, näen ylläolevien tunnusten yhdistelmän lähiliikenteen tunnuksen pohjana. Eli vihreällä pohjalla oleva Sm5:n "naama" höysettynä Lähijuna / Närtåg -teksteillä. Jos välttämättä halutaan erottaa kaupunkirata ja lähijunat, voisi kaupunkirata-asemilla olla sama tunnus Kaupunkirata / Stadsbana -tekstein.

Lähijuna on ajan saatossa muodostunut tavallaan omaksi brändikseen, vaikkei sitä määrätietoisesti ole luotu. Siten näen huomattavasti helpompana ja loogisempana luoda vahva lähijuna (ja kaupunkirata) -brändi, kuin yrittää väkisin vääntää se osaksi metroa. Henkilökohtaisesti en usko, että kutsumalla lähijunaa metroksi ja maalaamalla oranssiksi se yhtäkkiä olisikin metro tai osa metron brändiä. Kansan suussa lähijuna ei metroksi muutu vaikka mitä kampanioita pyörittäisi. Todennäköisesti metron vielä toistaiseksi (ennen automaattia) hyvä brändi miellettäisi huonommaksi, kun ihmisille on hyvin jäänyt mieleen junaliikenteen ongelmat ja VR sitä ja tätä. On jotenkin koomista jos vaikka Keravalla laiturin molemmin puolin on samanlaiset junat joista toinen on "metro" ja toinen "lähijuna". Lähijuna ja kaupunkirata sen sijaan on hyvä pari. Tosin välttämättä kaupunkiradan lähijunia tuskin tarvitsee jakaa suuresti eri asiaksi.

Kyllä Helsingin seudulle mahtuu useampia brändejä kuten: 
*Bussiliikenne
Runkolinjat
Raitiotie
Pikaraitiotie
Kaupunkirata
Lähijuna
Metro
Suomenlinnan lautta*

Yleisesti olisi erittäin hyvä saada vähintään kaupunkirataliikenne, mutta mielellään koko vyöhykealue HSL:n operoimaksi lähijunaliikenteeksi jo pelkästään kustannuksien saamiseksi todellisuutta vastaavalle tasolle. (Tosin vaatii melkoista muutosta nykyiseen _VR tekee mitä lystää -omistajaohjaukseen)_.

----------


## hylje

> On jotenkin koomista jos vaikka Keravalla laiturin molemmin puolin on samanlaiset junat joista toinen on "metro" ja toinen "lähijuna".


Jo nyt merkittävä osa "metroliikenteestä" kaupunkiradoilla toimii Sm5-junilla, jotka eivät VR-palettiin kuulu lainkaan. Viimeistään HSL:n kilpailuttaessa kaupunkirataliikenteen laiturit erottuvat täysin kaluston perusteella, poikkeustilanteessa toki voi yhä joustaa. Metroistaminen on aikaisintaan relevanttia, kun HSL oikeasti kilpailuttaa kaupunkirataliikennettä joskus 2020-luvulla. Keinot painostaa VR edulliseksi ja luotettavaksi metro-operaattoriksi ovat sitä ennen vähissä.

Siihen mennessä on ihan mahdollista, että oranssibussiset runkolinjat ovat myös metroa jokamiehen suussa. Jokerikin on siihen mennessä realistinen, oransseilla vaunuilla tietenkin. Oranssin itälänsijunan erikoisuus voi olla legendaa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Metroistaminen on aikaisintaan relevanttia, kun HSL oikeasti kilpailuttaa kaupunkirataliikennettä joskus 2020-luvulla. Keinot painostaa VR edulliseksi ja luotettavaksi metro-operaattoriksi ovat sitä ennen vähissä.


Hmm. Bussiliikenteen kilpailuttaminen ei ole ainakaan lisännyt sen luotettavuutta taikka laatua. Miksi junaliikenteessä kävisi toisin?

----------


## hmikko

> Hmm. Bussiliikenteen kilpailuttaminen ei ole ainakaan lisännyt sen luotettavuutta taikka laatua. Miksi junaliikenteessä kävisi toisin?


Ainakin Turussa aikanaan kaluston taso nousi selvästi. Rähjiä busseja on tietty joukossa edelleen.

----------


## ultrix

> Hmm. Bussiliikenteen kilpailuttaminen ei ole ainakaan lisännyt sen luotettavuutta taikka laatua. Miksi junaliikenteessä kävisi toisin?


Koska HKL ja YTV kilpailuttivat väärin perustein korostaen hintaa, jolloin laadulla ei juuri ollut merkitystä. HSL:n nykyisistä käytännöistä en tiedä. Tampereella on korostettu laatua ja vaadittu käytännössä pakasta vedettyjä busseja.

----------


## brynkka

> Siihen mennessä on ihan mahdollista, että oranssibussiset runkolinjat ovat myös metroa jokamiehen suussa.


Itä-Helsinkiin on kuljettu puheissa "metrolla" jo 30 vuotta, vaikka osa matkasta mennäänkin usein bussilla. Eikö liityntäliikenteen bussit olisi brändäyksen takia ennemmin syytä maalata oransseiksi?

----------


## Dakkus

> Itä-Helsinkiin on kuljettu puheissa "metrolla" jo 30 vuotta, vaikka osa matkasta mennäänkin usein bussilla. Eikö liityntäliikenteen bussit olisi brändäyksen takia ennemmin syytä maalata oransseiksi?


Tätä ehdotellaan JLF:llä aina silloin tällöin. Käytännön ongelmana tuossa on se, että liityntäbussin määritelmä ei lopulta ole kovin täsmällinen. Miten tulkitaan v62? Entä h78? h78 ainakin on sellainen linja, jota käytetään paljon liityntäliikenteeseen. Olisi vähän hassua, jos Malmilla pyörisi busseja, jotka ulkonäöllään väittäisivät olevansa siellä kuljettaakseen matkustajat Kontulan metroasemalle, josta on kätevästi yhteys keskustaan (nojoo, Kulosaareen :þ )

----------


## risukasa

> Tätä ehdotellaan JLF:llä aina silloin tällöin. Käytännön ongelmana tuossa on se, että liityntäbussin määritelmä ei lopulta ole kovin täsmällinen. Miten tulkitaan v62? Entä h78? h78 ainakin on sellainen linja, jota käytetään paljon liityntäliikenteeseen. Olisi vähän hassua, jos Malmilla pyörisi busseja, jotka ulkonäöllään väittäisivät olevansa siellä kuljettaakseen matkustajat Kontulan metroasemalle, josta on kätevästi yhteys keskustaan (nojoo, Kulosaareen :þ )


Minä miettisin asiaa siltä kantilta, että kelpuuttaisinko kännykkälipun matkalippuna h78:lla. Ei oikein toimisi minun mielestäni, koska linja on sen verran pitkä että sillä matkustetaan paljon itsenäisiä matkoja. Eli se ei ole liityntälinja, vaan linja jolla "vain sattuu olemaan" yhteinen pysäkki metron kanssa.

----------


## Knightrider

h78 tarjoaa pian ainoan liityntäliikenteen Aurinkolahdesta ja Vuosaaren satamasta metroon. Muilla osuuksilla h90, h93/K, h94/A/B/V, h95, h97 tarjoaa liitynnän tarpeeksi hyvin ja 78 tosiaan "sattuu" tarjoamaan satunnaista lisäpalvelua. Ilman sitä pärjättäisiin hyvin liityntäliikenteessä ja kännykkälipulla - siis ennen tätä tuoreinta muutosta.
h79:llä on paljon liityntämatkustajia, käykääpä katsomassa Herttoniemen ja varsinkin Siilitien asemilta sisäänpyrkiviä, joista huomattava osa jää pois piakkoin. Se voisi tavallaan olla myös liityntälinja; liityntämatkustajien suuren määrän lisäksi tällä hetkellä sen osuudelle Herttoniemen ja Siilitien (huonosti nimetty asemat muuten, kun Siilitiekin on Herttoniemessä) asemien välisellä osuudella ei ole muuta liityntäliikennettä.
v62:lla ei ole suurta volyymiä juuri nimenomaan metron liityntäliikennettä, kun jo Jakomäessä ollaan liityntäliikennealueen ulkopuolella, tuskin jakomäkeläiset sitä v62:lla+metrolla keskustaan kulkee. h94:n ja h97:n jatkaminen pari pysäkinväliä eteenpäin toisi liityntäliikenteen paremmin tarjolle rajakyläläisillekin - eihän enään kuntarajoihin kuulu tuijottaa sokeasti ja hyvä niin.

----------


## aki

> h78 tarjoaa pian ainoan liityntäliikenteen Aurinkolahdesta ja Vuosaaren satamasta metroon. Muilla osuuksilla h90, h93/K, h94/A/B/V, h95, h97 tarjoaa liitynnän tarpeeksi hyvin ja 78 tosiaan "sattuu" tarjoamaan satunnaista lisäpalvelua.


Itse asiassa 78 tarjoaa jatkossa yhtä hyvää tai jopa parempaa palvelua kuin tavalliset liityntälinjat, näin ainakin osuuksilla Kallvikintie, Mellunmäentie ja Kontulankaari-Kivikonkaari. Kyllä 78:ssa pitäisi ilman muuta käydä kännykkälippu! Kiinnostaisi muuten tietää miksei linjoilla 75A, 76A, 76B, 77A ja 577 käy kännykkälippu vaikka ne ovat puhtaasti liityntälinjoja paikallisjuniin ja junissa kännykkälippu kelpaa.

----------


## vristo

Tuli tuolla Göteborgissa käydessäni sellainen ajatus mieleeni, että meilläkin HSL-alueella voisi metro- ja vesiliikenteen numeroida muuhun liikenteeseen kuuluvaksi. Suomenlinnan lauttaliikenne olisi linja 19, joka se oli Almex-aikana sekä joskus ammoisina aikoina talvella, kun Suokkiin meni jäätie ja sitä ajettiin pikkubussilla. Metrolinjat voitaisiin numeroida suoraan raitioliikenteen jatkoksi, eli vaikkapa linja 11 (Matinkylä-Vuosaari) sekä linja 12 (Tapiola-Mellunmäki sekä mahdollisesti Östersundomiin saakka).

----------


## Kaid

Tämä olisi erittäin hyvä ajatus. Itse ehkä pyrkisin muuttamaan numerointia niin, että 10-sarjan ja mahdollisesti myös 20-sarjan bussilinjat uudelleennumeroitaisiin isommille numeroille, ja sitten 0- ja 10-sarjat varattaisiin raitioliikenteelle ja 20-sarja raskasraitelle (samalla vaivalla pelkästään HSL-alueella kulkevat lähijunalinjatkin voitaisiin numeroida). Suomenlinnan lauttalijat voitaisiin sitten tunkea sinne johonkin sopivaan väliin - niin ja siis muistetaan, että HSL-liikenteeseen kuuluvia lauttalinjoja on kaksi: Kauppatori-Suomenlinna ja Katajanokka-Suomenlinna.

----------


## Albert

> niin ja siis muistetaan, että HSL-liikenteeseen kuuluvia lauttalinjoja on kaksi: Kauppatori-Suomenlinna ja Katajanokka-Suomenlinna.


Joista Kauppatori - Suomenlinna on reitti 10 ja Katajanokka - Suomenlinna on reitti 11.
Vesireittejä on 17 (1 - 17), josta tietenkin vain 10 ja 11 kuuluvat "yhteistariffiin".

----------


## ultrix

> Tuli tuolla Göteborgissa käydessäni sellainen ajatus mieleeni, että meilläkin HSL-alueella voisi metro- ja vesiliikenteen numeroida muuhun liikenteeseen kuuluvaksi. Suomenlinnan lauttaliikenne olisi linja 19, joka se oli Almex-aikana sekä joskus ammoisina aikoina talvella, kun Suokkiin meni jäätie ja sitä ajettiin pikkubussilla. Metrolinjat voitaisiin numeroida suoraan raitioliikenteen jatkoksi, eli vaikkapa linja 11 (Matinkylä-Vuosaari) sekä linja 12 (Tapiola-Mellunmäki sekä mahdollisesti Östersundomiin saakka).





> Tämä olisi erittäin hyvä ajatus. Itse ehkä pyrkisin muuttamaan numerointia niin, että 10-sarjan ja mahdollisesti myös 20-sarjan bussilinjat uudelleennumeroitaisiin isommille numeroille, ja sitten 0- ja 10-sarjat varattaisiin raitioliikenteelle ja 20-sarja raskasraitelle (samalla vaivalla pelkästään HSL-alueella kulkevat lähijunalinjatkin voitaisiin numeroida). Suomenlinnan lauttalijat voitaisiin sitten tunkea sinne johonkin sopivaan väliin - niin ja siis muistetaan, että HSL-liikenteeseen kuuluvia lauttalinjoja on kaksi: Kauppatori-Suomenlinna ja Katajanokka-Suomenlinna.


Nämä ovat makuasioita, mutta mielestäni parempi ajatus (copypastettu Facebookin Joukkoliikenneuudistus-ryhmästä) on käyttää prefixejä ja brändejä seuraavasti:

Metro = kaikki raskasraideliikenne, jonka vuoroväli on aamusta iltaan 10 min tai vähemmän, linjat M1-M6
Jokeri = vahvat poikittaislinjat J0-J2, myöhemmin J5:een asti (J3 = Östersundom-Aviapolis, J4 = Hyrylä-Kerava-Nikkilä(-Porvoo/Söderkulla), J5 = Hanko-Hyvinkää-Riihimäki-lähijuna [olen tosissani])
Tiedelinja T
Suomenlinnan lautta S
Keskustaratikat 1-10
Esikaupunkiratikat ja (säteittäiset) runkobussilinjat 11-20
Muu bussilinjahöttö kuten nykyään 21->

----------


## Kaid

Prefixejä en vastusta, mutta mielestäni niiden kanssakaan sama numero ei saisi sekaannusten välttämiseksi esiintyä kuin yhden kerran. Eli jos meillä on raitiotielinja S1 (S niin kuin spåra, tietty), niin ei pitäisi olla metrolinjaa M1.




> Joista Kauppatori - Suomenlinna on reitti 10 ja Katajanokka - Suomenlinna on reitti 11.
> Vesireittejä on 17 (1 - 17), josta tietenkin vain 10 ja 11 kuuluvat "yhteistariffiin".


Juuri kukaan ei kuitenkaan taida tuntea vesireittien numerointia? Lisäksi se, että Suomenlinnan lautoilla on numerointi tässä järjestelmässä ei poista tarvetta numeroida ne myös (tai aiemman numeroinnin sijaan) yhteistariffijärjestelmässä.

----------


## Dakkus

> v62:lla ei ole suurta volyymiä juuri nimenomaan metron liityntäliikennettä, kun jo Jakomäessä ollaan liityntäliikennealueen ulkopuolella, tuskin jakomäkeläiset sitä v62:lla+metrolla keskustaan kulkee.


Reittiopas kuitenkin näyttäisi tykkäävän, että Jakiksesta Itikseen on ihan järjellistä kulkea Meltsin kautta (koska sitä Lahdenväylältä Kehä I:lle kääntyvää liityntälinjaa ei ole vieläkään keksitty...)

----------


## Knightrider

> Reittiopas kuitenkin näyttäisi tykkäävän, että Jakiksesta Itikseen on ihan järjellistä kulkea Meltsin kautta (koska sitä Lahdenväylältä Kehä I:lle kääntyvää liityntälinjaa ei ole vieläkään keksitty...)


Vaihtopysäkkikin Lahdenväylän ja Kehä I:n välillä olisi huippujuttu! Lähes kaikilla muilla väyläristeämillä on vastaava.

----------


## hylje

Lahdenväylä-Kehä 1 pysäkkiviritys lienee suunnitelmissa samalla sivulla kuin koko risteyssolmun räjäyttäminen ja korvaaminen vähän Kamppia pienemmällä vastaavalla.

----------


## vristo

Hei, mutta jospa Helsingin metrojunat (alkaen uudesta M300-sarjasta ja muut peruskorjausten yhteyessä) väritettäisiinkin HSL-kaupunkijunien (eli Sm5-Flirtin) kuosiin? Hylätään radikaalisti Helsingin metron nykyinen, aikanaan kansainvälistä huomiota saanut (kieltämättä hieno), oranssinen ilme ja otetaan uusi suunta. Sama ulko- ja sisäasu kummassakin järjestelmässä yhtenäistäisi kummankin imagoa ja liittäisi niitä enemmän toisiinsa. Samalla pitäisi toki yhteinäistää metron ja lähijunan opasteita ja mm. asemien ulkoasua. 

Lopputuloksessa HSL-metrojuna ja HSL-lähijuna olisivat suunnilleen samanmittaisia ja näyttäisivät sisäisesti sekä ulkoisesti samankaltaisilta. Ja kas: meillä olisi varsin laaja "metroverkko".

----------


## jodo

> Hei, mutta jospa Helsingin metrojunat (alkaen uudesta M300-sarjasta ja muut peruskorjausten yhteyessä) väritettäisiinkin HSL-kaupunkijunien (eli Sm5-Flirtin) kuosiin? Hylätään radikaalisti Helsingin metron nykyinen, aikanaan kansainvälistä huomiota saanut (kieltämättä hieno), oranssinen ilme ja otetaan uusi suunta. Sama ulko- ja sisäasu kummassakin järjestelmässä yhtenäistäisi kummankin imagoa ja liittäisi niitä enemmän toisiinsa. Samalla pitäisi toki yhteinäistää metron ja lähijunan opasteita ja mm. asemien ulkoasua. 
> 
> Lopputuloksessa HSL-metrojuna ja HSL-lähijuna olisivat suunnilleen samanmittaisia ja näyttäisivät sisäisesti sekä ulkoisesti samankaltaisilta. Ja kas: meillä olisi varsin laaja "metroverkko".


Periaatteessa yhtenäinen liikenneverkko olisi hieno juttu, mutta kun käytännössä metro ja lähijuna edelleen ovat kaksi aivan eri asiaa. Vähän niinkuin yrittäisi selittää lapselle, että vihreä raaka banaani onkin kurkku. Vaikka todellisuudessa se onkin banaani.

Sen sijaan Lähijunakokonaisuutta voisi muuttaa yhtenäisemmäksi, mutta minun mielestäni metroa ei pitäisi sotkea tähän.

----------


## vristo

> Vähän niinkuin yrittäisi selittää lapselle, että vihreä raaka banaani onkin kurkku. Vaikka todellisuudessa se onkin banaani.


Molempien syötävät osathan ovat hedelmiä, vaikka toista kutsutaan "vihannekseksi" ja toista "hedelmäksi". Helsingissä metro ja kaupunkiraideliikenne ovat molemmat "metroja".



> Sen sijaan Lähijunakokonaisuutta voisi muuttaa yhtenäisemmäksi, mutta minun mielestäni metroa ei pitäisi sotkea tähän.


Mitä eroa mielestäsi sitten on Helsingin alueen HSL-kaupunkijunaliikenteellä sekä metroliikenteellä (joka pian muuttuu sekin seudulliseksi raideliikenteeksi)?

----------


## ultrix

> Hei, mutta jospa Helsingin metrojunat (alkaen uudesta M300-sarjasta ja muut peruskorjausten yhteyessä) väritettäisiinkin HSL-kaupunkijunien (eli Sm5-Flirtin) kuosiin? Hylätään radikaalisti Helsingin metron nykyinen, aikanaan kansainvälistä huomiota saanut (kieltämättä hieno), oranssinen ilme ja otetaan uusi suunta. Sama ulko- ja sisäasu kummassakin järjestelmässä yhtenäistäisi kummankin imagoa ja liittäisi niitä enemmän toisiinsa. Samalla pitäisi toki yhteinäistää metron ja lähijunan opasteita ja mm. asemien ulkoasua. 
> 
> Lopputuloksessa HSL-metrojuna ja HSL-lähijuna olisivat suunnilleen samanmittaisia ja näyttäisivät sisäisesti sekä ulkoisesti samankaltaisilta. Ja kas: meillä olisi varsin laaja "metroverkko".


Metron oranssi on niin herkullinen, että sitä ei saa vaihtaa pois. Flirttien värimaailma on niin uusi, että se ei ole vielä vakiintunut. Metron värityshän on ollut sama jo 40 vuotta.




> Periaatteessa yhtenäinen liikenneverkko olisi hieno juttu, mutta kun käytännössä metro ja lähijuna edelleen ovat kaksi aivan eri asiaa. Vähän niinkuin yrittäisi selittää lapselle, että vihreä raaka banaani onkin kurkku. Vaikka todellisuudessa se onkin banaani.
> 
> Sen sijaan Lähijunakokonaisuutta voisi muuttaa yhtenäisemmäksi, mutta minun mielestäni metroa ei pitäisi sotkea tähän.


Minusta kurkku-banaani-vertaus ontuu. Pikemminkin kyseessä olisi Sisuviinan ja Kossun brändien yhdistäminen Kossuksi.

----------


## hezec

...ihanko tosissaan tämä ketju nukkui jokseenkin tasan lomamatkani ajan ja heräsi taas henkiin? No, jatketaan siitä mihin jäätiin.

Metro ja lähijunat ovat eri asioita, kyllä. Eroja kuitenkin yritetään selvästi kasvattaa entisestään automaatio- ja muilla projekteilla, enkä ainakaan itse ymmärrä lainkaan, miksi. Samankaltaiset ihmiset niillä liikkuvat samankaltaisilla asioilla. Esimerkin vuoksi (kaupunginosat voi hyvin vaihtaa moniksi muiksikin): Miksi keskustasta Laajasaloon pitäisi mennä automaattimetrolla ja liityntäbussilla samaan aikaan, kun Jakomäkeen menee suora bussi? Miksei kumpaakin voisi yhtä hyvin hoitaa kuljettajallisilla junilla ja liityntäbusseilla? Millä olennaisella tavalla Herttoniemi ja Malmi poikkeavat toisistaan?

Pahoin pelkään, että todelliset vastaukset liittyvät yksittäisten henkilöiden pakkomielteisiin. Ja kun kerran on olemassa yksi ja yhtenäinen HSL, niin se voisi edes yrittää luoda selkeämpää kuvaa yhtenäisestä liikenneverkosta  edes viestinnän tasolla.

----------


## jodo

Kyllä varmasti kaikki näkevät ja tietävät erot metrojen ja HSL-lähijunaliikenteen välillä. Eikä minulla ole mitään henkilökohtaista pakkomiellettä asiaan sen kummemmin.  Mutta, haluaisin tietää, mitä etuja ja hyötyjä saavutettaisiin sillä, jos kaksi erilaista liikennemuotoa keinotekoisesti yhdistettäisiin?  Itse en näe mitään muuta etua kuin näennäisen "kattavan metroverkon" syntymisen, joka ei kuitenkaan käytännössä muuta liikennettä millään lailla.  Metroilla ja lähijunilla on palvelutasoeroja, matkustusmukavuuseroja jne.    

 Ja toinen asia mistä olen eri mieltä joidenkin kanssa, on se, että miksi HSL:n ja VR:n lähijunaliikenne pitäisi eriyttää toisistaan? olkoonkin, että tulevaisuudessa VR ei välttämättä ole kaupunkiratojen liikennöitsijä. Pitkän matkan lähijunat ja kaupunkirataliikenne luo yhtenäisen liikenneverkon, jonka osa teistä haluaisi romuttaa. On kaikkien etu, että samalla lipulla voi matkustaa vaikka Hyvinkäältä Malmille.   Kaupunkirataliikenne on nyt parhaimmillaan, siinä kelpaa tietenkin HSL:n liput ja VR:n liput, en näe mitään hyötyä siitä, että VR:n systeemi eriytettäisiin HSL:n liikenteestä kokonaan. Vaikka HSL:ää ei olisi, olisi VR:llä joka tapauksessa lähiliikennettä.

----------


## hezec

> Ja toinen asia mistä olen eri mieltä joidenkin kanssa, on se, että miksi HSL:n ja VR:n lähijunaliikenne pitäisi eriyttää toisistaan? olkoonkin, että tulevaisuudessa VR ei välttämättä ole kaupunkiratojen liikennöitsijä. Pitkän matkan lähijunat ja kaupunkirataliikenne luo yhtenäisen liikenneverkon, jonka osa teistä haluaisi romuttaa. On kaikkien etu, että samalla lipulla voi matkustaa vaikka Hyvinkäältä Malmille.


Minulla ei ole tilastotietoa tämän tueksi, mutta uskallan veikata, että kaupunkiradoilla on enemmän yhteisiä matkustajia muun HSL-liikenteen kuin muun VR-liikenteen kanssa. Ei lippujen kelpoisuuden tarvitse loppua, vaikka liikenne eriytettäisiinkin. Vielä parempi tilanne olisi, jos samalla lipulla voisi jatkaa Hyvinkäältä Malmin kautta vaikka Itäkeskukseen. Tällöin matkustajalle ei olisi mitään merkitystä, vaihtuuko organisaatio VR:stä HSL:ään Tikkurilassa (vaihto kaupunkiradalle) vai Malmilla (vaihto bussiin). Nyt on, koska Tikkurilasta joutuisi ostamaan seutulipun, mutta Malmilta riittää sisäinen. Voi toki olla toiveajattelua, että tällainen yhteistyö tulisi koskaan toimimaan...

----------


## Knightrider

> Minusta kurkku-banaani-vertaus ontuu. Pikemminkin kyseessä olisi Sisuviinan ja Kossun brändien yhdistäminen Kossuksi.


Eli siispä mielestäsi metro ja HSL-alueen kaupunkijunat ovat tasan sama asia, vain eri operaattorien tarjoamana? En lähde uudestaan luomaan listaa eroista, enkä edelleen ymmärrä, miksi kaupunkiratajunat on erotettava taajamajunista (esim. U- tai R-juna) *ja* kaukojunista.



> ...ihanko tosissaan tämä ketju nukkui jokseenkin tasan lomamatkani ajan ja heräsi taas henkiin? No, jatketaan siitä mihin jäätiin.
> Metro ja lähijunat ovat eri asioita, kyllä. Eroja kuitenkin yritetään selvästi kasvattaa entisestään automaatio- ja muilla projekteilla, enkä ainakaan itse ymmärrä lainkaan, miksi.


En minäkään ymmärrä miksi, mutta asia on nyt vain näin. Sekä lähijuna- että metrobrändi ovat selkeästi erillään ja esillä uutisissa eri järjestelminä sekä iskostunut matkustajiin ja ovat toimineet saumattomasti ilman, että matkustajat olisivat pihalla. 


> Miksi keskustasta Laajasaloon pitäisi mennä automaattimetrolla ja liityntäbussilla samaan aikaan, kun Jakomäkeen menee suora bussi? Miksei kumpaakin voisi yhtä hyvin hoitaa kuljettajallisilla junilla ja liityntäbusseilla? Millä olennaisella tavalla Herttoniemi ja Malmi poikkeavat toisistaan?
> 
> Pahoin pelkään, että todelliset vastaukset liittyvät yksittäisten henkilöiden pakkomielteisiin. Ja kun kerran on olemassa yksi ja yhtenäinen HSL, niin se voisi edes yrittää luoda selkeämpää kuvaa yhtenäisestä liikenneverkosta  edes viestinnän tasolla.


Tosiaan: Miksi kaikkialla muualla HSL-alueella menee sekä bussi lähimmälle juna-asemalle että suoraan Helsingin keskustaan, mutta Itä-Helsingissä esim. kivikkolaiset voivat valita vain liityntäbussin ja metron, vaikka moottoritie on yhtä lähellä kuin Jakomäessäkin ja sitä pitkin pääsisi paljon nopeammin keskustaan. Miksi Itä-Helsinkiin tarjotaan huonompaa palvelutasoa?

----------


## tlajunen

Olen saattanut tässä ketjussa jo mainitakin, mutta Japanissa eivät ole turhan tarkkoja kaupunkijunien ja metrojen välisistä rajoista. Kalusto on ominaisuuksiltaan hyvin samanlaista. Toisia liikennöi rautatieyritykset, toisia metroyritykset. Molemmissa käy paikallinen matkakortti. Osa yrityksistä tekee yhteistyötä, ja ajaa "through servicenä" toisen yhtiön raiteilla.

Ja kyllä, jotkin metroyritysten metrojunat ajavat osan matkaa kaupunkijunien raiteilla. Ja toisinpäin.

Ja kyllä, kaupunkijunien kanssa radan jakaa myös kaukoliikenteen junat (pois lukien Shinkansen-junat).

----------


## hylje

> Eli siispä mielestäsi metro ja HSL-alueen kaupunkijunat ovat tasan sama asia, vain eri operaattorien tarjoamana? En lähde uudestaan luomaan listaa eroista, enkä edelleen ymmärrä, miksi kaupunkiratajunat on erotettava taajamajunista (esim. U- tai R-juna) *ja* kaukojunista.
> En minäkään ymmärrä miksi, mutta asia on nyt vain näin. Sekä lähijuna- että metrobrändi ovat selkeästi erillään ja esillä uutisissa eri järjestelminä sekä iskostunut matkustajiin ja ovat toimineet saumattomasti ilman, että matkustajat olisivat pihalla. Tosiaan: Miksi kaikkialla muualla HSL-alueella menee sekä bussi lähimmälle juna-asemalle että suoraan Helsingin keskustaan, mutta Itä-Helsingissä esim. kivikkolaiset voivat valita vain liityntäbussin ja metron, vaikka moottoritie on yhtä lähellä kuin Jakomäessäkin ja sitä pitkin pääsisi paljon nopeammin keskustaan. Miksi Itä-Helsinkiin tarjotaan huonompaa palvelutasoa?


Jatkossa on myös uhka, että metropalvelua tarjotaan myös busseilla ja raitiovaunuilla säteittäin mm. Viikkiin. Onko tällöin kyse Jokeri-, lähijuna- vai metrojunasta?

Palvelun brändien selkeyttäminen on hyvä aloittaa jo nyt, jotta eri tavoin toteutettu sama palvelu on helppo mieltää. Eri tapoja kun on ja tulee lisää.

----------


## Knightrider

> Olen saattanut tässä ketjussa jo mainitakin, mutta Japanissa eivät ole turhan tarkkoja kaupunkijunien ja metrojen välisistä rajoista. Kalusto on ominaisuuksiltaan hyvin samanlaista. Toisia liikennöi rautatieyritykset, toisia metroyritykset. Molemmissa käy paikallinen matkakortti. Osa yrityksistä tekee yhteistyötä, ja ajaa "through servicenä" toisen yhtiön raiteilla.
> 
> Ja kyllä, jotkin metroyritysten metrojunat ajavat osan matkaa kaupunkijunien raiteilla. Ja toisinpäin.
> 
> Ja kyllä, kaupunkijunien kanssa radan jakaa myös kaukoliikenteen junat (pois lukien Shinkansen-junat).


Helsingin seudun tapauksessa nämä järjestelmät ovat erillään, eikä metroradalta liikennöidä kaupunkiradalle tai toisinpäin - eikä ymmärtääkseni Pisarankaan jälkeen, vaikka jo Pisara itsekin on epävarma hanke suht kaukana tulevaisuudessa. Ilman Pisaraa ei yhdistäminen olisi edes mahdollista ilman kokonaan uutta metrolinjaa. Automaattimetro olisi viimeinen niitti ratojen tai järjestelmien ylipäänsä yhdistämiselle. Näillä järjestelmillä on yksi yhteinen asema ja 0 metriä yhteistä rataa, ei lainkaan yhteistä kalustoa (joka näkyy palvelutasossa: polkupyöräpaikat, penkit, WC:t, roskakorit junissa...) sekä erilaiset tekniset ratkaisut, jotka esittävät näkyvää osaa matkustajallekin mm. laituriovien roolissa. Metrolla vahva brändi ja selkeä, yksinkertainen reitti, jota on turha lähteä sotkemaan edes mielikuvatasolle.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:56 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:51 ----------




> Jatkossa on myös uhka, että metropalvelua tarjotaan myös busseilla ja raitiovaunuilla säteittäin mm. Viikkiin. Onko tällöin kyse Jokeri-, lähijuna- vai metrojunasta?
> 
> Palvelun brändien selkeyttäminen on hyvä aloittaa jo nyt, jotta eri tavoin toteutettu sama palvelu on helppo mieltää. Eri tapoja kun on ja tulee lisää.


Metromaista palvelua, ei metropalvelua. Brändiä ei ole vielä päätetty, mutta se tuskin tulee olemaan Metro. Brändin alle tulee myös bussilinjoja, joilla ei ole enää junien kanssa paljoakaan tekemistä.

----------


## hylje

> Metromaista palvelua, ei metropalvelua. Brändiä ei ole vielä päätetty, mutta se tuskin tulee olemaan Metro. Brändin alle tulee myös bussilinjoja, joilla ei ole enää junien kanssa paljoakaan tekemistä.


Eikun metropalvelua. Mitä asiakasta kiinnostaa, onko alla bussi, ratikka, juna, metro vai vaikka lossi? Mikä tekee metrojunasta niin erikoisen, että lähijuna ei voi olle metro?

----------


## aulis

Tuli tällainen idea, että jos olisi yhteisenä brändinä tällaiselle metromaiselle palvelulle oranssi väri ja sana metro, jonka alle kuuluisivat esim. metrojunat, metrospårat ja metrobussit? Jotain tällaistahan maailmalla jo onkin, kuten Berliinin M-ratikat ja -bussit. Tämä siis vain idea - en (vielä) rupea argumentoimaan puolesta tai vastaan.

----------


## Knightrider

> Eikun metropalvelua. Mitä asiakasta kiinnostaa, onko alla bussi, ratikka, juna, metro vai vaikka lossi? Mikä tekee metrojunasta niin erikoisen, että lähijuna ei voi olle metro?





> Tuli tällainen idea, että jos olisi yhteisenä brändinä tällaiselle metromaiselle palvelulle oranssi väri ja sana metro, jonka alle kuuluisivat esim. metrojunat, metrospårat ja metrobussit? Jotain tällaistahan maailmalla jo onkin, kuten Berliinin M-ratikat ja -bussit. Tämä siis vain idea - en (vielä) rupea argumentoimaan puolesta tai vastaan.


Minusta Tukholman tyyliin "runkolinja" on itsessään hyvä brändi, tai runkolinjoille jokin neutraali nimi, joka ei tuo mielikuvia mistään tietystä joukkoliikenteen muodosta. Myös Tukholman tyyliin ei käytetä kirjaintunnuksia erottamaan runkolinjoja, vaan väritystä. Tietty väri ja nimi kertoo tietystä palvelutasosta, ei siihen enää M-tunnuksia tarvitsisi sotkea. Ei kuullostaisi järkevältä sanoa, että mennään metrolla Lasipalatsille, ja siitä metroon, ja Hertsikasta metrolla kotiovelle. Uutisia tulisi siitä, että metro paloi poroksi, kolhaisi pakua ja ajoi ojaan. Myös monet voisi yllättää otsikot metron suistumisesta raiteilta autoliikenteen sekaan. Pidetään liikennevälineet erillään, kun ei pelkällä brändillä voi tehdä bussista metroa. Metromainen-sanan kun vaihtaa runkolinjaksi ja runkolinjabrändille tarvittaessa antaa osuvan nimen, saadaan tulokseksi esim. Vauhtilinjat, kuten on Joukolinjat, Liityntälinjat jne.

----------


## Dakkus

> Tuli tällainen idea, että jos olisi yhteisenä brändinä tällaiselle metromaiselle palvelulle oranssi väri ja sana metro, jonka alle kuuluisivat esim. metrojunat, metrospårat ja metrobussit? Jotain tällaistahan maailmalla jo onkin, kuten Berliinin M-ratikat ja -bussit. Tämä siis vain idea - en (vielä) rupea argumentoimaan puolesta tai vastaan.


Berliinissä asuneena sanoisin, ettei sikäläisten "Meetrotrrammin" ja "Meettroobussin" käyttäminen jonkinlaisena malliesimerkkinä metron ja katujoukkoliikenteen brändien yhdistämisestä ole hyvä idea.
Ainakaan ikäiselläni perusberliiniläisellä ei vaikuta syntyvän noista kulkineista mitään assosiaatiota metroon, vaan lähinnä perisaksalaiseen "kirjoitetaan asia englanniksi tajuamatta sanan merkitystä, niin siitä tulee COOL" -idiotiaan.
Metrohan ei ole saksaksi "Metro", vaan "U-Bahn" ja sillä hyvä. Jos joku tulee sen amerikanenglantilaiseen tai ranskalaiseen sanaan yhdistäneeksikin, pitää nimeä lähinnä typeränä.
Sen sijaan kyseinen tunnus palvelee hyvin runkolinjatunnuksena. Kun linjan numeron edessä on M, tietää sen kulkevan ympäri vuorokauden korkeintaan 20 minuutin vuorovälillä ja päiväsaikaan joko 5 tai 10 minuutin vuorovälillä. Lisäksi Metrobus- ja Metrotram-linjojen määrä on osattu pitää sen verran pienenä, että ne on mahdollista oppia kohtuullisella tarkkuudella ulkoa. Lisäksi niiden reitit on korostettu oranssilla värillä kaikille kaupungin kartoille. Muut linjat näkyvät puhelinluetteloiden kartoissa vain ohuina violetteina viivoina.
Silti, nopeaan raidejoukkoliikenteeseen, eli S- ja U-Bahniin, niitä ei yhdistetä. Ei edes, vaikka U-Bahnit ovat samanvärisiä kuin bussit. Periaatteessa Berliinissä etenkin Metrobus esittäytyy matkustajille siten, että "osa busseista nyt vaan on keksitty nimetä Metrobusiksi."
Berliinissähän muuten on myöskin pikabussilinjoja, jotka ovat pysäkkikäyttäytymiseltään erittäin samankaltaisia kuin Helsingin Jokeri-linja. Ne merkitään X-tunnuksella, esimerkiksi X69.

Sivumennen sanoen, Berliinissä on aika laajasti vallalla käsitys, että paikallisliikenteen lippu ei kävisi seutujunissa, eli RegionalBahneissa ja RegionalExpresseissä. Toisaalta eipä niille ole juuri käyttöäkään. Ne kyllä jättävät noin 60-70% asemista pysähtymättä, mutta pysähtyessään seisovat asemalla niin kauan, että matka-aika Ostbahnhofilta Zoolle on sen saman 25 minuuttia kuin vieressä kulkevalla S-Bahnillakin. ...mutta vuoroväli kolminkertainen. Tämä saattaa olla osin tietoistakin, koska ne junat kulkevat jo nyt niin täysinä, etteivät Berliinin sisäiset lisämatkustajat välttämättä olisi kovin tervetullut lisä kyytiin.

----------


## hylje

> Ei kuullostaisi järkevältä sanoa, että mennään metrolla Lasipalatsille, ja siitä metroon, ja Hertsikasta metrolla kotiovelle.


Moni alue Helsingin seudulla on jo tänään yksinomaan bussiliikenteen varassa. Miten olisi mennä bussilla Kumpulaan ja sieltä bussilla Töölöön? Töölöstä sitten bussilla Haagaan. Puuttuuko tästä ohjeesta mielestäsi jotain?

----------


## Knightrider

> Moni alue Helsingin seudulla on jo tänään yksinomaan bussiliikenteen varassa. Miten olisi mennä bussilla Kumpulaan ja sieltä bussilla Töölöön? Töölöstä sitten bussilla Haagaan. Puuttuuko tästä ohjeesta mielestäsi jotain?


Ei, sillä ohjeessa puhutaan oikeista busseista kulkumuotona. Esimerkissäni taas metroksi kutsuttaisiin runkoraitio- ja bussilinjoja, lähijunia sekä metrojunaa, jolloin sekaannuksen riski on suuri.

----------


## ultrix

> Kyllä varmasti kaikki näkevät ja tietävät erot metrojen ja HSL-lähijunaliikenteen välillä. Eikä minulla ole mitään henkilökohtaista pakkomiellettä asiaan sen kummemmin.  Mutta, haluaisin tietää, mitä etuja ja hyötyjä saavutettaisiin sillä, jos kaksi erilaista liikennemuotoa keinotekoisesti yhdistettäisiin?  Itse en näe mitään muuta etua kuin näennäisen "kattavan metroverkon" syntymisen, joka ei kuitenkaan käytännössä muuta liikennettä millään lailla.  Metroilla ja lähijunilla on palvelutasoeroja, matkustusmukavuuseroja jne.


Mikä palvelutasoero on Vantaankosken M-junalla ja Mellunmäen metrolla? Vantaankoskelle liikennöidään 10 minuutin välein arkisin noin 5:3019:00, Mellunmäkeen ruuhka-aikaan n. 5:3010 ja 1419 kahdeksan minuutin välein ja muina aikoina 10 min välein, eli suuren osan päivästä palvelutaso on täysin sama ja vasta illalla M-juna alkaa olla huonompaa palvelutasoa (15, 20, 30 min), lähinnä VR:n ostopalvelun hintatason takia. Lauantaisinkin M-juna ajaa aamusta pitkälle iltapäivään 10 min välein, sunnuntaisin aamusta alkuiltaan 15 min välein, joka maailmalla, esim. Saksassa lasketaan vielä metromaiseksi palvelutasoksi.

Mitä konkreettisia eroja näillä HSL-metrolla ja HSL-kaupunkiradalla on?


virroitus sivukiskosta vai ilmajohdosta: merkitys matkustajalle 0kaluston väritys oranssi vai HSL-tilaajaväritys: pieni merkitys matkustajalle, mutta kalusto voidaan aina maalatajunarungon maksimipituus 225 m vs. 135 m (Espoon tynkämetro 90 m): pieni merkitys matkustajalle, eron huomaa lähinnä viimeisessä vaunussakuuluttajan ääni Eija Ahlberg vai Carla Rindell: tulee luultavasti muuttumaan, kun liikenne siirtyy pois VR:ltä, merkitys matkustajakokemukseen vähäinenlaiturikorkeus 550 mm vs. 1050 mm: merkitys matkustajalle 0, koska matalalattiakalustooranssit muovipenkit vai (teko?)nahkaiset penkit: merkitys matkustusmukavuuteen selvä, mutta menee kaluston piikkiin, ei järjestelmän piikkiinmetrojunista vessa puuttuu, Sm5:ssä on vessa: matkustajalle jonkin verran merkitystä hätätilanteessasaapuminen keskustaan maan alla vai maan pinnalla rautatieasemalle: kenties suurin järjestelmätason ero  oranssit junat palvelevat keskusta-alueella seitsemän asemaa, lähijunat vain kaksi: Pasilan ja Helsingin päärautatieaseman. Mahdollinen Pisara-rata sotkee tämänkin kuvion, kun keskusta-asemia onkin neljä, joista kolme maan alla. Merkitys matkustajalle oleellinen, koska maan alta on tultava maan pinnalle, ja rautatieasemalta on käveltävä maan pinnalla tai asemahallin läpi kohteeseen "perinteisesti".





> On kaikkien etu, että samalla lipulla voi matkustaa vaikka Hyvinkäältä Malmille


Tämä kysymys pitää hoitaa niin, että samalla lipulla pääsee vaikka Lopelta Malmille. Samassa lipussahan voi olla monen eri operaattorin lippukoodit (esim. HyRi-seutuliikenne, VR:n oma juna, HSL)




> Eli siispä mielestäsi metro ja HSL-alueen kaupunkijunat ovat tasan sama asia, vain eri operaattorien tarjoamana? En lähde uudestaan luomaan listaa eroista, enkä edelleen ymmärrä, miksi kaupunkiratajunat on erotettava taajamajunista (esim. U- tai R-juna) *ja* kaukojunista.


Koska on täysin eri asia, kulkeeko juna 10 min välein vain tunnin välein. Bussilinja 550 on täysin eri asia kuin bussilinja U280. Taajamajunissa ja kaupunkiratajunissa on tähän mennessä käytetty samaa kalustoa, mutta JKOY:n ja HSL:n myötä tilanne muuttuu ja hyvä niin  Sm5 on suunniteltu ja kalustettu metrojunaksi (vrt. Tukholman Tunnelbanan uusi kalusto. Alun perin kaupunkijunaksi hankittu ja kalustettu, mutta nyt pidemmän matkan taajamajuniin (tyypillisen matkan pituus yli puoli tuntia) siirtyvä VR:n Sm4 on syytä vähitellen uudelleenkalustaa kaukojunapenkeillä ja -istumajärjestyksellä, jossa vastapäisen matkustajan naamaa ei tarvitse toljottaa kuin muutamassa penkkirivissä  Riihimäelle asti Tampereesta puhumattakaan matkustaessa se on vähän kiusallista




> En minäkään ymmärrä miksi, mutta asia on nyt vain näin. Sekä lähijuna- että metrobrändi ovat selkeästi erillään ja esillä uutisissa eri järjestelminä sekä iskostunut matkustajiin ja ovat toimineet saumattomasti ilman, että matkustajat olisivat pihalla.


Tämä voi olla hyvin haitallista. Jos halutaan mainostaa metromaista palvelutasoa reiteillä HkiLeppävaara/Lentoasema/Kerava (ja erityisesti HkiHuopalahti/Hiekkaharju), pitäisi helminauhojen rivistä luopua ja tehdä uusjako kahden kartan välille: metropalvelutason linjat yhdelle kartalle ja muut linjat (Y/S/U/L/E/R/H/T/Z) toiselle kartalle. Molemmissa kartoissa olisi tietysti ristiinviittaus vaihtomahdollisuuksien kohdalla erityisellä logolla, joka voisi olla paikallisjunakartassa metron M (vaikka toi avatarini sininen kaupunkirataneliö) ja metrokartassa sitten paikallisjunan tunnus, esim. VR:n logo. 

Haitallisuudella tarkoitan sitä, että kaupunkiradan lähijuna voidaan mieltää palvelutasoltaan yhtä kehnoksi kuin tavallinen paikallisjuna, koska historian painolastia paikallisjunilla on yli sadan vuoden ajan  ennen kaupunkiratoja vielä 90-luvulla palvelutaso oli tyypillisesti luokkaa 2030 min vuoroväliä niilläkin linjoilla, joilla ajetaan nykyisin aamusta iltaan 10 min välein. Toisaalta voidaan myös mieltää päin vastoin, että kaikilla linjoilla olisi erinomainen palvelutaso ja sitten tyrmistytään, kun Mankkiin pääseekin vain kerran tunnissa




> Helsingin seudun tapauksessa nämä järjestelmät ovat erillään, eikä metroradalta liikennöidä kaupunkiradalle tai toisinpäin - eikä ymmärtääkseni Pisarankaan jälkeen, vaikka jo Pisara itsekin on epävarma hanke suht kaukana tulevaisuudessa. Ilman Pisaraa ei yhdistäminen olisi edes mahdollista ilman kokonaan uutta metrolinjaa. Automaattimetro olisi viimeinen niitti ratojen tai järjestelmien ylipäänsä yhdistämiselle. Näillä järjestelmillä on yksi yhteinen asema ja 0 metriä yhteistä rataa, ei lainkaan yhteistä kalustoa (joka näkyy palvelutasossa: polkupyöräpaikat, penkit, WC:t, roskakorit junissa...) sekä erilaiset tekniset ratkaisut, jotka esittävät näkyvää osaa matkustajallekin mm. laituriovien roolissa. Metrolla vahva brändi ja selkeä, yksinkertainen reitti, jota on turha lähteä sotkemaan edes mielikuvatasolle.


Muualla maailmassa tällaisissa tilanteissa, jossa kaksi eri (teknisen standardin) metrorataa kohtaa toisensa, on yleensä iso suorakaide, kaksi palloa yhdyskäytävällä yhdistettynä tai joku muu vastaava visuaalinen ratkaisu. Automaattimetron toteutuminen on epävarmaa, ja tilanteessa jossa Pisara toteutuisi mutta automaatti ei, olisi myös keskustan alla tihein vuoroväli metrolla ja lähijunalla sama, n. 3 min.

Haluatteko Helsinkiin metro_verkon_ vai jatkaa kaksihaaraisella haarukalla vitsailua stadilaisten kustannuksella?

----------


## Matkalainen

> Eli siispä mielestäsi metro ja HSL-alueen kaupunkijunat ovat tasan sama asia, vain eri operaattorien tarjoamana?


Kannattaa olla varovainen kun toisten sanomisia muokkaa, syyllistyy helposti argumentointivirheeseen nimeltä olkiukko.




> Helsingin seudun tapauksessa nämä järjestelmät ovat erillään, eikä metroradalta liikennöidä kaupunkiradalle tai toisinpäin [...]


Tästäkin voisi yhtä lailla päätellä, että Rantaradan ja Pääradan kaupunkijunien on mielestäsi oltava eri brändillä, koska ne ovat toisistaan erillään eikä radoilta liikennöidä toisilleen.

En usko että kukaan haluaa, ettei kukaan enää tekisi mitään eroa kaupunkijunan ja metron välillä - ne tekisivät, joille sillä on merkitystä. Eiköhän aika moni metron haarojen varrella asuva tiedä aika tarkkaan, mitä eroa on Mellunmäen haaralla ja Vuosaaren haaralla, vaikka linjoille ei edes erillistä linjatunnusta käytetä. Samoin joka on Vantaankoskelle matkalla, tietää yleensä Ilmalassa katsoa, ettei tule astuneeksi Leppävaaran junaan.

Sen sijaan on täysin älyvapaata se, että meillä on täysin erikseen metron linjakartta ja lähijunien linjakartta, eikä ole oikein mitään havainnollista yhteyttä niiden välillä. Mutta brändejä ei siis saa sotkea näyttämällä ne samassa kartassa...

Minusta on myös hiukan ontuvaa perustella jatkuvuudella tai helppoudella sitä, että sama lippu käy kaikissa junissa, kun mielestäni samoin perustein voisi vaatia esimerkiksi Pohjolan Liikennettä myymään Turun pikavuorossaan lipun Soukkaan, kun sinne kerran pääsee saman firman bussilla. Myönnän auliisti, että minullekin on syystä tai toisesta itsestäänselvää (nykytilanteessa), että junissa näin voi toimia, mutta mitään kunnon perusteita en sille oikein löydä.

----------


## hylje

> Ei, sillä ohjeessa puhutaan oikeista busseista kulkumuotona. Esimerkissäni taas metroksi kutsuttaisiin runkoraitio- ja bussilinjoja, lähijunia sekä metrojunaa, jolloin sekaannuksen riski on suuri.


Ei kukaan silti osaisi valita oikeita busseja tai metroja kummankaan ohjeen mukaan. Metroverkossa, niin kuin bussiverkossa, on useita linjoja. Myös tänään osa matkustajista joutuu erittelemään, _millä_ metrolla pääsee Mellunmäen ja Vuosaaren puolelle. Ihan kuin he joutuvat valitsemaan bussipysäkillä, millä bussilla pääsee perille.

Matkustajan kannalta merkittävin ero eri metrojen väleillä on vaihtokävelyn pituus vaihdettaessa metrolinjalta toiselle. Ihan riippumatta siitä, sattuuko metro tänään olemaan bussi, ratikka, metrojuna vai lähijuna. Palvelu saadaan samalle korkealle tasolle välineestä riippumatta.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> [*]saapuminen keskustaan maan alla vai maan pinnalla rautatieasemalle: kenties suurin järjestelmätason ero  oranssit junat palvelevat keskusta-alueella seitsemän asemaa, lähijunat vain kaksi: Pasilan ja Helsingin päärautatieaseman. Mahdollinen Pisara-rata sotkee tämänkin kuvion, kun keskusta-asemia onkin neljä, joista kolme maan alla. Merkitys matkustajalle oleellinen, koska maan alta on tultava maan pinnalle, ja rautatieasemalta on käveltävä maan pinnalla tai asemahallin läpi kohteeseen "perinteisesti".


Minusta myös Pisara on ratkaiseva koko tässä kuviossa. Myös toisella tavalla: miten ihmiset ohjataan asemille keskustassa. On paljon intuitiivisempaa, että keskustassa on maanalaisia asemia vain metrolla, kuin että on erikseen metroasemia ja sitten on yksi rautateiden lähiliikenteen asema, joka ei kuitenkaan ole rautatieasema. Ja josta ei edes mene kaikki lähiliikenteen junat, vaan vain nämä metromaiset. Ja jotka lähtevät täysin eri suuntiin. Pisaran keskusta-asemahan tulee aika reilusti rautatieasemasta sivuun ja omine sisäänkäynteineen.

----------


## tlajunen

> ja sitten on yksi rautateiden lähiliikenteen asema, joka ei kuitenkaan ole rautatieasema.


Miksi Pisara-radan tunneliasema ei muka olisi rautatieasema?

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Miksi Pisara-radan tunneliasema ei muka olisi rautatieasema?


Tarkoitan Helsingin päärautatieasemaa.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Tämä voi olla hyvin haitallista. Jos halutaan mainostaa metromaista palvelutasoa reiteillä HkiLeppävaara/Lentoasema/Kerava (ja erityisesti HkiHuopalahti/Hiekkaharju), pitäisi helminauhojen rivistä luopua ja tehdä uusjako kahden kartan välille: metropalvelutason linjat yhdelle kartalle ja muut linjat (Y/S/U/L/E/R/H/T/Z) toiselle kartalle. Molemmissa kartoissa olisi tietysti ristiinviittaus vaihtomahdollisuuksien kohdalla erityisellä logolla, joka voisi olla paikallisjunakartassa metron M (vaikka toi avatarini sininen kaupunkirataneliö) ja metrokartassa sitten paikallisjunan tunnus, esim. VR:n logo.


Tässähän asian ydin on. Jos katsoo asiaa hieman yleisemmin, niin kyse on vaikkapa Jarret Walkerin sitkeästi esillä pitämästä teemasta: tiheästi liikennöidyn linjaston esiin nostamisesta kaikesta muusta linjastosta. Olennaninen ero on siis sellaisten linjojen välillä, joita on järkevää käyttää, vaikka ei tiedä aikatauluja, ja sitten harvempaan kulkevien. Metrobrändin laajentaminen on yksi mahdollisuus tehdä tätä eroa näkyväksi, mutta tietenkin vain yksi. Nykytilanteessa näin ei kylläkään kannata tehdä. Kaupunkiratojen palvelutaso ei ole kuitenkaan yhtenäinen metron kanssa, sama brändi - sama palvelu. Toisekseen Rantarataa ei tähän malliin oikein saa sovitettua, sillä nykyisellään Kauklahteen asti lähijunayhdistelmä S, U, E tarjoaa säännöllisen vartin välein kulkevan yhteyden, siis käytännössä metromaisen palvelun. Mankki on oikeastaan aika hyvä esimerkki: juna kulkee kerran tunnissa, mutta naapuriasemalle Kauklahteen neljä kertaa tunnissa. Voi olla vähän vaikea hahmottaa asiaa, jos ei ole säännöllinen käyttäjä. Pääradan lähiliikennejunien säännöllinen käyttäjä tajunnee todennäköisesti tuosta linjakartasta, että eroa palvelussa saattaa olla ja ymmärtää selvittää asian aikataulukirjasta.

Mutta ehkäpä asiaan ei tosiaan kannata puuttua ennen kuin Pisara valmistuu (taikka se haudataan...) Brändejä ei kannata olla koko ajan luomassa. Muutenkin iso muutos on oikea aika. Ja samalla kannattaa tietenkin rakentaa koko kaupunkiratojen visuaalinen ilme uusiksi, jotta vaikka Pasilan asemalla heti näkisi, mitkä ovat kaupunkiradan laitureita ja mitkä muun liikenteen. (Ellei sitten päädytä käyttämään metron visuaalista ilmetta, aina mahdollista vaikkapa käyttämällä valmista, mutta koskaan käyttöön ottamatonta "vihreää" metroa oranssin rinnalla.)

----------


## Knightrider

> Koska on täysin eri asia, kulkeeko juna 10 min välein vain tunnin välein.





> Toisaalta voidaan myös mieltää päin vastoin, että kaikilla linjoilla olisi erinomainen palvelutaso ja sitten tyrmistytään, kun Mankkiin pääseekin vain kerran tunnissa


Nopea, asemia ohittava yhteys korvaa vuorovälin hukan. Ei toki kokonaan, mutta minkäs sille voi, jos Mankissa ei ole (vielä) tiheää asutusta. Virossa Mankin kokoisille seisakkeille palvelu voi olla jopa vain 1 vuoro päivässä suuntaansa :Laughing: . Vähänkin suuremmille asemille menee HSL-alueella useampi junalinja, jolloin vuoroja tunnissa suuntaansa onkin jo vähintään 3-4 kpl. Sehän vastaakin jo monen Helsingin bussilinjan vuoromäärää.



> Tämä voi olla hyvin haitallista. Jos halutaan mainostaa metromaista palvelutasoa reiteillä HkiLeppävaara/Lentoasema/Kerava (ja erityisesti HkiHuopalahti/Hiekkaharju), pitäisi helminauhojen rivistä luopua ja tehdä uusjako kahden kartan välille: metropalvelutason linjat yhdelle kartalle ja muut linjat (Y/S/U/L/E/R/H/T/Z) toiselle kartalle. Molemmissa kartoissa olisi tietysti ristiinviittaus vaihtomahdollisuuksien kohdalla erityisellä logolla, joka voisi olla paikallisjunakartassa metron M (vaikka toi avatarini sininen kaupunkirataneliö) ja metrokartassa sitten paikallisjunan tunnus, esim. VR:n logo.


Uusi karttajako toimisi pitemminkin niin, että toisessa kartassa olisi nopeat (nopeus korvaa joskus tiheän vuorovälin) ja runkolinjat selkeinä viivoina ja pallukoina suurkaupungin metrokartan tyyliin ja toisessa kartassa nykyisen tyylinen HSL-alueen yleislinjakartta. Junia, jotka kulkevat vieri vieretysten samoja reittejä parin metrin päässä toisistaan on turha erottaa eri kartoille.




> Muualla maailmassa tällaisissa tilanteissa, jossa kaksi eri (teknisen standardin) metrorataa kohtaa toisensa, on yleensä iso suorakaide, kaksi palloa yhdyskäytävällä yhdistettynä tai joku muu vastaava visuaalinen ratkaisu. Automaattimetron toteutuminen on epävarmaa, ja tilanteessa jossa Pisara toteutuisi mutta automaatti ei, olisi myös keskustan alla tihein vuoroväli metrolla ja lähijunalla sama, n. 3 min.


On idän suunnan yöbusseillakin muistaakseni vastaava vuoroväli, mutta eiköhän suurimmalle osalle junamatkustajista vuoroväli ole se 10 min. Metrossa tilanne on toinen, kun selvästi suurin osa pääsee 2.5 minuutin välein perille.



> Haluatteko Helsinkiin metro_verkon_ vai jatkaa kaksihaaraisella haarukalla vitsailua stadilaisten kustannuksella?


Ei sitä voi väkisin vääntää kuitenkaan, enkä edes ota stadilaisena metrolinjaamme häpeänä, tai jos otan, syynä eivät ole makkaratikkuvitsit.



> Kannattaa olla varovainen kun toisten sanomisia muokkaa, syyllistyy helposti argumentointivirheeseen nimeltä olkiukko.


Viestinihän oli kysyvä arvaus siitä, mitä vertaus mahtaa tarkoittaa.



> Tästäkin voisi yhtä lailla päätellä, että Rantaradan ja Pääradan kaupunkijunien on mielestäsi oltava eri brändillä, koska ne ovat toisistaan erillään eikä radoilta liikennöidä toisilleen.


Pasilan ja Helsingin välin ne kulkevat vieritysten samanlaisella infralla, samassa tasossa, parin metrin päässä toisistaan. Matkustajalle tämä on kokemus, joka vahvistaa näiden kaupunkijunien kuulumista samaan verkkoon. Pisaran jälkeen ne kulkevat ihan samoja raiteitakin.


> Sen sijaan on täysin älyvapaata se, että meillä on täysin erikseen metron linjakartta ja lähijunien linjakartta, eikä ole oikein mitään havainnollista yhteyttä niiden välillä. Mutta brändejä ei siis saa sotkea näyttämällä ne samassa kartassa...


Kyllähän brändejä jo sotketaan, kun yöbusseja, liityntälinjoja ja Jokeria tyrkytetään saman karttaan ja raitiovaunukartassa on keskustan bussilinjoja. En näe brändien sotkemisessa samaan karttaan eri väreillä mitään ongelmaa, eikä karttojen yhdistäminen vielä tarkoita sitä, että kaupunkijunilla ja metroilla pitäisi olla sama brändi. Ne ovat molemmat runkolinjoja ja voivat esiintyä runkolinjakartassa samassa läjässä.



> Minusta on myös hiukan ontuvaa perustella jatkuvuudella tai helppoudella sitä, että sama lippu käy kaikissa junissa, kun mielestäni samoin perustein voisi vaatia esimerkiksi Pohjolan Liikennettä myymään Turun pikavuorossaan lipun Soukkaan, kun sinne kerran pääsee saman firman bussilla. Myönnän auliisti, että minullekin on syystä tai toisesta itsestäänselvää (nykytilanteessa), että junissa näin voi toimia, mutta mitään kunnon perusteita en sille oikein löydä.


Nythän VR:llä on Duolippu PL:n bussien kanssa. Oikeaan suuntaan siispä ollaan menossa aina, kun lippujärjestelmiä yhdistetään. Vaadi toki tarmokkaasti, että saat lipun Turusta suoraan Soukkaan, hyvä jos PL tarjoaisi edelläkävijänä pian sellaista palvelua. Mutta mitä siis ajat takaa tähän lähiliikenteen tunnukseen liittyen?



> Ei kukaan silti osaisi valita oikeita busseja tai metroja kummankaan ohjeen mukaan. Metroverkossa, niin kuin bussiverkossa, on useita linjoja. Myös tänään osa matkustajista joutuu erittelemään, _millä_ metrolla pääsee Mellunmäen ja Vuosaaren puolelle. Ihan kuin he joutuvat valitsemaan bussipysäkillä, millä bussilla pääsee perille.
> 
> Matkustajan kannalta merkittävin ero eri metrojen väleillä on vaihtokävelyn pituus vaihdettaessa metrolinjalta toiselle. Ihan riippumatta siitä, sattuuko metro tänään olemaan bussi, ratikka, metrojuna vai lähijuna. Palvelu saadaan samalle korkealle tasolle välineestä riippumatta.


Nyt ymmärrän, mitä yritit tarkoittaa. Minä yritin tarkoittaa, että olisi järjetöntä ja sekavaa kutsua kaikkien liikennevälineiden normit täyttävää linjaa metroksi. Tottuisivatko matkustajat ikinä etsimään metroaan linja-autoaseman laiturista tai spårapysäkiltä? Nykyinen systeemi on niin hyvin matkustajien kaalissa, että soppaa sekoittamalla ei saada hyvää aikaan. Matkustajat ovat sen verran itsepäisiä, että sanovat Helbiä ja HSL:ää edelleen HKL:ksi. Jos se on niin vaikeata, miten sitten toimisi tuo metrobrändin laajennusehdotus kaikkiin kulkumuotoihin?

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Vaadi toki tarmokkaasti, että saat lipun Turusta suoraan Soukkaan, hyvä jos PL tarjoaisi edelläkävijänä pian sellaista palvelua.


Eli Pohjolan Liikenne myisi kaupan päälle myös HSL:n lipun? No näinhän voidaan toimia lähijunissakin: VR:n lippu ei kelpaisi HSL:n tilaamiin juniin, mutta VR voisi myös palveluna myydä myös sen HSL:n lipun. Parempaa palveluahan se vain olisi, kun sitten sillä lipulla saisi jatkaa myös HSL:n kaupunkiratametroasemalta bussilla eteenpäin. Ei voi nykyisin, kun VR:llä on erioikeus antaa omilla lipuilla matkustavien tulla HSL:n juniin.

Ei ole siis mitään syytä jatkaa VR:n lippujen kelpoisuutta missään HSL:n metrojunissa, liikennöi niitä HKL tai VR.

----------


## tlajunen

> Pasilan ja Helsingin välin ne kulkevat vieritysten samanlaisella infralla, samassa tasossa, parin metrin päässä toisistaan.


En ota kantaa itse aiheeseen, mutta tahdon älähtää käytetystä lukuarvosta.

Pääradan ja rantaradan kaupunkiraiteiden lähimpien raiteiden välillä on Helsingin ja Pasilan välillä kuusi muuta raidetta. Nämä kuusi raidetta eivät mahdu kahden metrin sisälle.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Viestinihän oli kysyvä arvaus siitä, mitä vertaus mahtaa tarkoittaa.


Suoraan sanottuna aika kaukaa haettu ja provosoiva "arvaus".




> Pasilan ja Helsingin välin ne kulkevat vieritysten samanlaisella infralla, samassa tasossa, parin metrin päässä toisistaan. Matkustajalle tämä on kokemus, joka vahvistaa näiden kaupunkijunien kuulumista samaan verkkoon. Pisaran jälkeen ne kulkevat ihan samoja raiteitakin.


Kuten tlajunen mainitsi, "parin metrin päässä toisistaan" on aika reilua aliarviointia. Sekä Helsingissä että Pasilassa tulee laiturien välillä merkittävästi kävelyä - eikä nyt minusta niin kauheasti paljon vähemmän kuin Helsingissä tulee esimerkiksi Töölön puolen kaupunkiraiteilta metron laitureille. Pisaran myötä ollaan tilanteessa, jossa kaupunkijunien laitureilta tulee (luulisin) vähemmän kävelyä metron laitureille kuin kaukojunien laitureille. Hakaniemessä nuo olisivat jopa ihan rinnakkain. Mutta eivät ilmeisesti "parin metrin päässä toisistaan"?




> Kyllähän brändejä jo sotketaan, kun yöbusseja, liityntälinjoja ja Jokeria tyrkytetään saman karttaan ja raitiovaunukartassa on keskustan bussilinjoja. En näe brändien sotkemisessa samaan karttaan eri väreillä mitään ongelmaa, eikä karttojen yhdistäminen vielä tarkoita sitä, että kaupunkijunilla ja metroilla pitäisi olla sama brändi. Ne ovat molemmat runkolinjoja ja voivat esiintyä runkolinjakartassa samassa läjässä.


Jos metro ja kaupunkijuna piirretään jo samaan karttaan samalla tyylillä (mutta eri värillä), ollaan jo aika lähellä pistettä missä voi kysyä miksi niitä ylipäätään pitää eri nimellä kutsua. Olennaisesti saman palvelun ne matkustajille tarjoavat.




> Nythän VR:llä on Duolippu PL:n bussien kanssa. Oikeaan suuntaan siispä ollaan menossa aina, kun lippujärjestelmiä yhdistetään. Vaadi toki tarmokkaasti, että saat lipun Turusta suoraan Soukkaan, hyvä jos PL tarjoaisi edelläkävijänä pian sellaista palvelua. Mutta mitä siis ajat takaa tähän lähiliikenteen tunnukseen liittyen?


Elmo oikeastaan vastasikin mitä tässä ajattelin: En ymmärrä miksi VR ja vain VR tarjoaa mahdollisuutta matkustaa HSL-alueelle omilla lipuillaan. Jos joku moista tarjoaa, oikeastaan kaikkien pitäisi, mutta kaikkein selkeintä olisi, jos HSL-alueella HSL-liikenteessä kelpaisivat vain HSL-liput. Joita sitten kyllä mielellään saisi niistä pitkän matkan liikennevälineistäkin.

----------


## vristo

> Pisaran myötä ollaan tilanteessa, jossa kaupunkijunien laitureilta tulee (luulisin) vähemmän kävelyä metron laitureille kuin kaukojunien laitureille. *Hakaniemessä* nuo olisivat jopa ihan rinnakkain. Mutta eivät ilmeisesti "parin metrin päässä toisistaan"?


Juu, eivät aivan rinnakkain, vaan omina, itsenäisinä asemahalleinaan, "lähituntumaan toisistaan".



(kuvakaappaus Pisara-radan YVA:sta)

----------


## ultrix

> Kaupunkiratojen palvelutaso ei ole kuitenkaan yhtenäinen metron kanssa, sama brändi - sama palvelu.


Luettelin yllä eroavaisuuksia  mikä niistä on niin oleellinen, että palveluita ei voi kutsua samalla nimellä? Mielestäni tärkeimmät olivat penkkien pehmeys ja liikennöinti keskustassa yhdelle päärautatieasemalle maan tasossa lähijunilla. Metrohan ei tarkoita automaattisesti maanalaista, vaikka niin täällä ruukataan luulla, ja toisaalta jos metro olisi maanalainen, niin Kehärata etenkin Pisaralla vahvistettuna on puhdas metro.  :Wink: 




> Toisekseen Rantarataa ei tähän malliin oikein saa sovitettua, sillä nykyisellään Kauklahteen asti lähijunayhdistelmä S, U, E tarjoaa säännöllisen vartin välein kulkevan yhteyden, siis käytännössä metromaisen palvelun.


 Metromainen palvelutaso on Kauklahteen saakka, sen jälkeen palvelutaso muuttuu esikaupunkijunatyyppiseksi. Rata on myös kaukoliikenteen seassa ja nopeampaa palvelua kuin Leppävaaran A-juna välillä PslLpv. Mutta totta tosiaan, että Rantarata sotkee kuviota toistaiseksi.




> Mutta ehkäpä asiaan ei tosiaan kannata puuttua ennen kuin Pisara valmistuu (taikka se haudataan...) Brändejä ei kannata olla koko ajan luomassa. Muutenkin iso muutos on oikea aika. Ja samalla kannattaa tietenkin rakentaa koko kaupunkiratojen visuaalinen ilme uusiksi, jotta vaikka Pasilan asemalla heti näkisi, mitkä ovat kaupunkiradan laitureita ja mitkä muun liikenteen. (Ellei sitten päädytä käyttämään metron visuaalista ilmetta, aina mahdollista vaikkapa käyttämällä valmista, mutta koskaan käyttöön ottamatonta "vihreää" metroa oranssin rinnalla.)


Tai sitten kehittää joku metron kanssa tasavertainen sisarbrändi, joka kestää Pisara-radat. Saksassa tiheän pysähtymispalvelun, liikennelaitoksen kaupunkimetro on U-Bahn ja nopeampi, yleensä DB-rataa käyttävä metro on S-Bahn. 

Meidän oranssi metromme muistuttaa teknisesti paljon Berliinin S-Bahnia (mm. M200-junat perustuu samaan prototyyppiin), mutta yleisen hahmotuksen kannalta Helsingin metro = U-Bahn ja lähijuna = S-Bahn. 

Nykysuunnitelmien mukainen Pisara ehkä vahvistaisi jopa tätä mielikuvaa, kun S-Bahnin asemaväli Pisara-radalla olisi luokkaa 2-3 km, kun U-Bahnillamme se on maksimissaan 2 km luokkaa. Yhteisosuudellaanhan skipataan mm. Kaisaniemi  tosin 1995 asti myös oranssit junat skippasivat Kaisaniemen.




> Vähänkin suuremmille asemille menee HSL-alueella useampi junalinja, jolloin vuoroja tunnissa suuntaansa onkin jo vähintään 3-4 kpl. Sehän vastaakin jo monen Helsingin bussilinjan vuoromäärää.


Ne ovat yleensä aikamoisia terminaaleja, kuten Leppävaara tai pienemmässä mittakaavassa Huopalahti.




> Uusi karttajako toimisi pitemminkin niin, että toisessa kartassa olisi nopeat (nopeus korvaa joskus tiheän vuorovälin) ja runkolinjat selkeinä viivoina ja pallukoina suurkaupungin metrokartan tyyliin ja toisessa kartassa nykyisen tyylinen HSL-alueen yleislinjakartta. Junia, jotka kulkevat vieri vieretysten samoja reittejä parin metrin päässä toisistaan on turha erottaa eri kartoille.


No nyt! Harrastajien piirtämät prototyypit ovat minusta hyvä lähtökohta, tosin kartat pitäisi katkaista HSL-alueen ulkorajoille eikä ulottaa "pääkaupunkiseudun raideverkkoa" Karjaalle, Riksuun ja Lahteen asti VR-tyyliin, niin kuin joissain muuten erinomaisissa versioissa on tehty. Se on sitten oma kysymyksensä, minkä verran kartassa näytettäisiin ratikka- ja bussilinjoja  pelkkä raskasraidekartta olisi helpoin suunnitella ja ilmoittaa vaihtoyhteydestä bussi- ja raitiolinjoille. Raskasraidekartta olisi myös esteettisen näköinen kukkanen.




> En näe brändien sotkemisessa samaan karttaan eri väreillä mitään ongelmaa, eikä karttojen yhdistäminen vielä tarkoita sitä, että kaupunkijunilla ja metroilla pitäisi olla sama brändi. Ne ovat molemmat runkolinjoja ja voivat esiintyä runkolinjakartassa samassa läjässä.


Allekirjoitan.




> olisi järjetöntä ja sekavaa kutsua kaikkien liikennevälineiden normit täyttävää linjaa metroksi. Tottuisivatko matkustajat ikinä etsimään metroaan linja-autoaseman laiturista tai spårapysäkiltä?


Se tietenkin edellyttäisi metron visuaalisen ilmeen noudattamista linja-auto- ja raitiovaunupysäkeillä (kuten tietenkin myös lähijunan asemilla Helsinki C mukaanlukien) ja kalustossa, jotta palvelukokemus tuntuisi metrolta. Linja-autossa metro-brändi tuntuisi kyllä kieltämättä falskilta, mutta pikaraitiotiellä, esim. Jokerilla metro-brändi voi olla jopa parempi kuin Jokeri, vaikka Jokeri on itsessäänkin vahva brändi.

Hmm sähkönsininen neliö, jonka päällä neonvihreä M-kirjain?  :Wink:

----------


## hylje

Itse määrittelen metropalvelun näin: selkeät ja näkyvät seisakkeet, keskinopeus asemalta asemalle vähintään 25km/h, 6-23 korkeintaan 10min vuorovälit. Näillä on väliä.

Tässä nykyisen metron ominaisuuksia, joita en halua nähdä heikentämässä metropalvelua: eritasoasemat, liityntä, poikkeuksellinen yöliikenne. Harrastajana ja huolestuneena kansalaisena en myöskään halua, että näitä antiominaisuuksia pakotetaan isolla hintalapulla, kun ne saa vain kalliin tunnelin kaupan päällisinä. Mutta kun niitä tunneleita on jo muilutettu peruskallioon, niin siedetään.

Metropalvelu on kuitenkin lähtökohtaisesti parempaa, jos se voidaan tarjota kevyemmällä eli edullisemmalla ratkaisulla: verkosto on kattava ja tulee lähemmäs kaikkia kohteita. Kevyt ratkaisu myös sietää kätevät tasoratkaisut seisakkeille, jotka on helppo rakentaa ja ylläpitää ympärivuorokautisessa käytössä. Ympärivuorokautinen metro olisi huima parannus nykytilanteeseen. Tasoasemalta on myös helppo järjestää vaihdot metrosta toiseen sekä metrosta hitaammalle linjalle.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Metrohan ei tarkoita automaattisesti maanalaista --


Eikä edes maanalainen tarkoita automaattisesti maanalaista.  :Wink:  Lontoon Undergroundistakin alle puolet on maan alla. Kehäradan ja Pisaran muodostamasta MP-linjasta (mikä se nyt lopulta tuleekaan olemaan kirjaimeltaan) saattaa olla enemmän maan alla kuin District Linesta (noin pikaisella arviolla, kun en kilometrimääriä löytänyt).

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:32 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:23 ----------




> -- pikaraitiotiellä, esim. Jokerilla metro-brändi voi olla jopa parempi kuin Jokeri, vaikka Jokeri on itsessäänkin vahva brändi.


Jokeri-brändi kuopataan (melko varmasti lopullisesti) vuoden päästä, joten sillä ei ole enää sitten merkitystä. Jos minulta kysytään, jatkaisin pikaratikoissakin runkolinjabussien brändiä eli oranssia. Tosin sen valkoisen perän hävittäisin, eikä se näytä hyvältä myöskään vaunun puolessavälissä. Olkoon siis koko-oranssi, ehkä valkoisin raidoin. Vaihtoehdot joka tapauksessa ovat: Helsingin keskustaratikat, runkobussit, joku ihan uusi. Näistä ainoa mielekäs on runkobussit.

----------


## tlajunen

> Kehäradan ja Pisaran muodostamasta MP-linjasta (mikä se nyt lopulta tuleekaan olemaan kirjaimeltaan) saattaa olla enemmän maan alla kuin District Linesta (noin pikaisella arviolla, kun en kilometrimääriä löytänyt).


District: 64 km, josta 17 km tunnelissa.
Metropolitan 67 km, josta 10 km tunnelissa.

Undergroundstatistiikkaa: http://www.trainweb.org/tubeprune/Statistics.htm

Sivusto on tuubikuskin ylläpitämä, ja sisältää melkoisen määrän tietoa ja tarinoita Lontoon maanalaisesta: http://www.trainweb.org/tubeprune/

----------


## Knightrider

> Ei ole siis mitään syytä jatkaa VR:n lippujen kelpoisuutta missään HSL:n metrojunissa, liikennöi niitä HKL tai VR.





> Elmo oikeastaan vastasikin mitä tässä ajattelin: En ymmärrä miksi VR ja vain VR tarjoaa mahdollisuutta matkustaa HSL-alueelle omilla lipuillaan. Jos joku moista tarjoaa, oikeastaan kaikkien pitäisi, mutta kaikkein selkeintä olisi, jos HSL-alueella HSL-liikenteessä kelpaisivat vain HSL-liput. Joita sitten kyllä mielellään saisi niistä pitkän matkan liikennevälineistäkin.


Jos HSL saa sopimuksen neuvoteltua hyvään kuosiin, ettei järjestely maksaisi lähes ollenkaan, olisi minusta parasta, että HSL:n liput kävisivät kaikissa VR-junissa ja VR:n liput kaikissa HSL-junissa. Parasta palvelua matkustajalle, kun voi valita junan kuin junan. Nykyinen kielto myydä VR:n lippuja HSL-alueella pitäisi toki kuitenkin jättää voimaan. Jos tämä ei olisi mahdollista/edullista, voisi toki tehdä, kuten ehdotitte, että vain HSL-lippu käy HSL-junissa, mutta toki HSL-junissa myytäisiin VR:n lippujakin, jos kerran oletetaan VR:n tarjoavan HSL-lippuja. HSL-vaihto-oikeus vaikkapa bussiin junasta voi olla vain plussaa matkustajalle!



> En ota kantaa itse aiheeseen, mutta tahdon älähtää käytetystä lukuarvosta.
> 
> Pääradan ja rantaradan kaupunkiraiteiden lähimpien raiteiden välillä on Helsingin ja Pasilan välillä kuusi muuta raidetta. Nämä kuusi raidetta eivät mahdu kahden metrin sisälle.





> Kuten tlajunen mainitsi, "parin metrin päässä toisistaan" on aika reilua aliarviointia. Sekä Helsingissä että Pasilassa tulee laiturien välillä merkittävästi kävelyä - eikä nyt minusta niin kauheasti paljon vähemmän kuin Helsingissä tulee esimerkiksi Töölön puolen kaupunkiraiteilta metron laitureille. Pisaran myötä ollaan tilanteessa, jossa kaupunkijunien laitureilta tulee (luulisin) vähemmän kävelyä metron laitureille kuin kaukojunien laitureille. Hakaniemessä nuo olisivat jopa ihan rinnakkain. Mutta eivät ilmeisesti "parin metrin päässä toisistaan"?


Käytin nähtävästi liian kansanläheistä tekstiä. Itse olen tottunut sanomaan/sanontaan, että jos jokin on "parin metrin päässä" se on alle 100 metriä. Samoin, kuin voit väittää, että kiven voi heittää vain 50 metrin päähän, mutta silti joku mainostaa 500 metrin päästä löytyvää kauppakeskusta kivenheiton päästä löytyväksi. Pointtini oli se, että ne junat näkyvät siitä ikkunasta lähietäisyydellä.



> Suoraan sanottuna aika kaukaa haettu ja provosoiva "arvaus".


Minun oli vaikea sisäistää, kuinka samankaltaista tuotetta Tapio- ja Sisuviinapulloilla yritettiin esittää. Nämä tuotteet ovat hyvin samankaltaisia sisällöltään - tämän tulkitsin vihjaukseksi siitä, että lähijunia ja metrojakaan ei erottaisi kuin nimeltä, joten brändit voitaisiin täten ultrixin mielestä yhdistää. Tarkoituksenani ei ollut provosoida, enkä kyllä vieläkään ymmärrä, miten tulkitsin väärin viestin perimmäisen tarkoituksen.



> Jos metro ja kaupunkijuna piirretään jo samaan karttaan samalla tyylillä (mutta eri värillä), ollaan jo aika lähellä pistettä missä voi kysyä miksi niitä ylipäätään pitää eri nimellä kutsua. Olennaisesti saman palvelun ne matkustajille tarjoavat.


Raitiovaunujen ja keskustan bussilinjojen piirtäminen karttaan samalla tyylillä, mutta eri värillä ei tuo minun mielestäni niitä lähelle pistettä, missä voi kysyä miksi niitä ylipäätään pitää eri nimellä kutsua. Niillä on sentään sama operointialue, toisin kuin metrolla ja HSL:n paikallisjunilla. Jo matkan nopeus ja pysähdysväli esim. S-junalla on aivan toista luokkaa kuin metrolla, joka mielestäni tuo brändejä erilleen. Taas matkustajat voisivat luulla, ettei S-junaan pääse HSL-lipulla, jos sitä ei saisi jonkin HSL:n brändin sisään. Olisi toivotonta, jos se brändi taas olisi karttoineen eri, kuin vaikkapa K-junalla.





> Luettelin yllä eroavaisuuksia  mikä niistä on niin oleellinen, että palveluita ei voi kutsua samalla nimellä? Mielestäni tärkeimmät olivat penkkien pehmeys ja liikennöinti keskustassa yhdelle päärautatieasemalle maan tasossa lähijunilla. Metrohan ei tarkoita automaattisesti maanalaista, vaikka niin täällä ruukataan luulla, ja toisaalta jos metro olisi maanalainen, niin Kehärata etenkin Pisaralla vahvistettuna on puhdas metro.


Helsingissä on poikkeuksellisen suuri % metroasemista maan päällä, mutta tämä prosentti vajoaa pian syvemmälle. On toki huomioitavaa, että Helsingissä ei ole metroasemaa, joka olisi saavutettavissa katutasosta (laiturit sivussa, asema maan pinnalla). Rautatie menee useinkin tunnelissa, eikä siinä ole mitään kummallista. Meneehän Ranskan ja Englannin välilläkin jotain ihan muuta kuin metroja.



> Metromainen palvelutaso on Kauklahteen saakka, sen jälkeen palvelutaso muuttuu esikaupunkijunatyyppiseksi. Rata on myös kaukoliikenteen seassa ja nopeampaa palvelua kuin Leppävaaran A-juna välillä PslLpv. Mutta totta tosiaan, että Rantarata sotkee kuviota toistaiseksi.


Minusta matkustajat ovat pärjänneet mainiosti, vaikka Rantarata sotkeekin mielestäsi kuvioita vaikka kuinka. Miksei HSL-paikallisjuna voisi käyttää samoja raiteita kuin kaukojuna, jos se tuo hyötyä matkustajalle?



> Tai sitten kehittää joku metron kanssa tasavertainen sisarbrändi, joka kestää Pisara-radat. Saksassa tiheän pysähtymispalvelun, liikennelaitoksen kaupunkimetro on U-Bahn ja nopeampi, yleensä DB-rataa käyttävä metro on S-Bahn.


Ehdottomasti! En ole vaatimassa nykytilanteen pysymistä, mutten myöskään täydellistä kaaosta ja muovipenkkejä (jotka muuten kuuluvat metromme brändiin).



> Nykysuunnitelmien mukainen Pisara ehkä vahvistaisi jopa tätä mielikuvaa, kun S-Bahnin asemaväli Pisara-radalla olisi luokkaa 2-3 km, kun U-Bahnillamme se on maksimissaan 2 km luokkaa. Yhteisosuudellaanhan skipataan mm. Kaisaniemi  tosin 1995 asti myös oranssit junat skippasivat Kaisaniemen.


Jep, ja jos HSL-alue kasvaa suunnitellusti, kasvaa myös keskimääräinen paikallisjunan asemaväli.




> Ne ovat yleensä aikamoisia terminaaleja, kuten Leppävaara tai pienemmässä mittakaavassa Huopalahti.


Puhuin enemmänkin Kirkkonummesta, Kauklahdesta tai Keravasta.



> No nyt! Harrastajien piirtämät prototyypit ovat minusta hyvä lähtökohta, tosin kartat pitäisi katkaista HSL-alueen ulkorajoille eikä ulottaa "pääkaupunkiseudun raideverkkoa" Karjaalle, Riksuun ja Lahteen asti VR-tyyliin, niin kuin joissain muuten erinomaisissa versioissa on tehty. Se on sitten oma kysymyksensä, minkä verran kartassa näytettäisiin ratikka- ja bussilinjoja  pelkkä raskasraidekartta olisi helpoin suunnitella ja ilmoittaa vaihtoyhteydestä bussi- ja raitiolinjoille. Raskasraidekartta olisi myös esteettisen näköinen kukkanen.


Pelkkä raskasraidekartta ilman runkolinjapikaraitioteitä tarkoittaisi, että se olisi edelleen aika tyhjä ja monien alueiden kohdalla ei olisi mitään. Kyllä täysiverinen runkolinjakartta vielä tarpeeksi selkeä olisi. Runkolinjabussithan tulevat pysähtymään harvalla pysäkkivälillä, eli tiheää helminauhaa ei tarvitsisi silti tihrustaa.



> Se tietenkin edellyttäisi metron visuaalisen ilmeen noudattamista linja-auto- ja raitiovaunupysäkeillä (kuten tietenkin myös lähijunan asemilla Helsinki C mukaanlukien) ja kalustossa, jotta palvelukokemus tuntuisi metrolta. Linja-autossa metro-brändi tuntuisi kyllä kieltämättä falskilta, mutta pikaraitiotiellä, esim. Jokerilla metro-brändi voi olla jopa parempi kuin Jokeri, vaikka Jokeri on itsessäänkin vahva brändi.
> 
> Hmm sähkönsininen neliö, jonka päällä neonvihreä M-kirjain?


Edes pikaraitiotietä en laittaisi metron kanssa metrobrändiin, kun ne kuitenkin useimmiten kulkevat eri tasossa ja Raide-Jokeri ei tule olemaan Jokeria nopeampi. Lisäksi asemien varustelutaso lienee näissä aika lailla eri luokkaa. Toki molemmat ovat runkolinjoja.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> -- voisi toki tehdä, kuten ehdotitte, että vain HSL-lippu käy HSL-junissa, mutta toki HSL-junissa myytäisiin VR:n lippujakin, jos kerran oletetaan VR:n tarjoavan HSL-lippuja.


Ei se niin mene. Ei Pohjolan Kaupunkiliikenteen HSL:lle ajamista busseistakaan voi ostaa lippuja pikavuoroihin Turkuun, eikä olisi mitään järkeä sellaista tarjotakaan. Eikä Nobinan busseista voi ostaa lippuja muihin kaupunkeihin, joissa Nobina ajaa. Kaupunkiliikenne ei toimi niin, että lippuja voitaisiin tarjota palveluna laaja skaala, varsinkaan ajoneuvoista. HSL:n palvelupisteet olisivat ainoa paikka, johon kaukoliikenteen lippuja voisi edes harkita myytäväksi.

Jatkoyhteyksien tarjoaminen kaukojunista lähiliikenteeseen on selvästi eri asia kuin jatkoyhteyksien tarjoaminen lähiliikenteestä kaukoliikenteeseen. Vai voitko nimetä esimerkkinä jonkun kaupungin, jossa kaupungin liikennelaitos myisi kaukojuna- tai kaukobussilippuja?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 15:13 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:59 ----------

Mutta jos asemilta saa myös VR:n vyöhykelippuja, mikäs siinä, jos VR automaatit sinne tuo. Junissa nyt ei pitäisi myydä lippuja muutenkaan, paitsi automaateista. Mutta HSL:n junissa on turha pitää sekoittamassa VR:n automaatteja. Miksi myydä junassa lippuja, jotka eivät kelpaa siihen junaan?

----------


## ultrix

> Jos HSL saa sopimuksen neuvoteltua hyvään kuosiin, ettei järjestely maksaisi lähes ollenkaan, olisi minusta parasta, että HSL:n liput kävisivät kaikissa VR-junissa ja VR:n liput kaikissa HSL-junissa. Parasta palvelua matkustajalle, kun voi valita junan kuin junan. Nykyinen kielto myydä VR:n lippuja HSL-alueella pitäisi toki kuitenkin jättää voimaan.


Tarkoittanet nyt kiellolla lähiliikenteen lippuja, jossa HSL-alueella vyöhykkeillä A-B myydään vain HSL-lippuja? HkiTkl-välin matkustamista kaukojunilla ei liene kielletty?

TampereLempäälä-välillä 2013 ja vähän myöhemmin Nokialle ja Orivedelle on muuten tulossa kuvailemasi kaltainen systeemi, jossa seutulippu kelpaa _kaikissa_ matkustajajunissa ko. rataosilla. Puolet Lempäälän junista on toki taajamajunia, mutta onpa siellä useita IC2-junia ja jopa yksi oikea IC-junaparikin  myöhemmin Orivedeltä käytössä on koko kirjo pendolinoja myöten. 





> Raitiovaunujen ja keskustan bussilinjojen piirtäminen karttaan samalla tyylillä, mutta eri värillä ei tuo minun mielestäni niitä lähelle pistettä, missä voi kysyä miksi niitä ylipäätään pitää eri nimellä kutsua. Niillä on sentään sama operointialue, toisin kuin metrolla ja HSL:n paikallisjunilla.


Mä en ymmärrä, mitä relevanssia tällä argumentilla on. Koko Eurooppa on täynnä metroja ja U-baanoja, joiden operointialueet (raidekorridorit) ovat täysin eri suunnissa. Vrt.:U- ja S-Bahnien ero
_Tämä_ on se oleellinen ero saksalaisten mielessä S-Bahnin ja U-Bahnin välillä. 

Mielestäni Helsingin kaupunkiradat ja metrot kokonaisuutena ovat yhdistelmä S- ja U-Bahnia: ne (käytännössä) kohtaavat toisensa Cityssä poikittain, ja kummallakin systeemillä yksinään on läjä asemia runko-osuudella ja sitten haarat esikaupunkialueella. Selkeyden ja järjestelmätasolla olevan erottelun vuoksi läntinen (A/M) ja itäinen kaupunkirata (I/N) pitää vielä tulkita erillisinä, ja siinä meillä on kolme haarukkaa: 
Matinkylästä Mellunmäkeen ja VuosaareenTöölönlahdelta Leppävaaraan ja LentoasemalleKaisaniemestä Lentoasemalle ja Keravalle

Olkoonkin, että väli Helsingin ja Pasilan asemien välillä on kahjon pitkä.




> Jo matkan nopeus ja pysähdysväli esim. S-junalla on aivan toista luokkaa kuin metrolla, joka mielestäni tuo brändejä erilleen. Taas matkustajat voisivat luulla, ettei S-junaan pääse HSL-lipulla, jos sitä ei saisi jonkin HSL:n brändin sisään. Olisi toivotonta, jos se brändi taas olisi karttoineen eri, kuin vaikkapa K-junalla.


Olet oikeassa siltä osin, että kyllä noi seutujunat pitää lisätä ehdottomasti samalle raideliikennekartalle kuin muutkin linjat. Mutta ei sotketa nyt mitään S-junaa tähän keskusteluun (siltä osin, kun puhumme HelsinkiKirkkonummi-_S-junasta_ eikä _S-Bahnista)_. Kirkkiksen junat ovat RegionalBahn-tyyppistä lähiliikennettä, ei S-Bahn-tyyppistä  paitsi runko-osuudella KauklahtiHelsinki.

MetroExpress keskinopeiden lähijunien brändiksi? Tai ehkei sittenkään, kun Metro Express Oy älähtäisi brändin varastamisesta.




> Helsingissä on poikkeuksellisen suuri % metroasemista maan päällä, mutta tämä prosentti vajoaa pian syvemmälle. On toki huomioitavaa, että Helsingissä ei ole metroasemaa, joka olisi saavutettavissa katutasosta (laiturit sivussa, asema maan pinnalla). Rautatie menee useinkin tunnelissa, eikä siinä ole mitään kummallista. Meneehän Ranskan ja Englannin välilläkin jotain ihan muuta kuin metroja.


Samoin rautateiden lähiliikenteen maanalaisten asemien prosentti sukeltaa eli kasvaa, tosin tässä vaiheessa toki vasta yhdestä kolmeen, kun Ruskeasanta ja Viinikkala jäävät kummitusasemiksi. Montakos maanalaista asemaa on Calais'n ja Ashfordin välillä? Ja mitä merkitystä sillä on, ettei Helsingissä ainakaan vielä ole yhtään maantasoista metroasemaa? Lipunmyyntikäytännön kannalta kyllä, mutta muuten? Katutasosta saavutettava metrolaituri olisi vain hyvää palvelua. Kyllä ne Asiaton oleskelu kielletty Obehörig vistelse förbjuden-kyltit sinne voidaan saada siitä huolimatta, että sinne pääsee ilman liukuportaita.  :Wink: 




> Minusta matkustajat ovat pärjänneet mainiosti, vaikka Rantarata sotkeekin mielestäsi kuvioita vaikka kuinka. Miksei HSL-paikallisjuna voisi käyttää samoja raiteita kuin kaukojuna, jos se tuo hyötyä matkustajalle?


Totta kai se voi käyttää, ja vartin vuoroväli on ihan kiitettävä siinä suhteessa. Kyseessä on selvästi liikenne, joka voi täyttää S-Bahnin kriteerit (juuri ja juuri) Kauklahteen asti, jonka jälkeen palvelu on RegionalBahn-tyyppistä. Metroksi brändäys tässä tapauksessa tuntuisi kuitenkin väärältä, kun mennään samoilla raiteilla kaukojunaliikenteen kanssa ja vuoroväli ei kuitenkaan yllä siihen 10 minuutin haamurajaan ja Kökkelin jälkeen palvelutaso romahtaa. Tässä kohtaa menee siis minulla se raja, minkä jälkeen metro-brändi alkaa olla falskia ylimainostusta.




> Jep, ja jos HSL-alue kasvaa suunnitellusti, kasvaa myös keskimääräinen paikallisjunan asemaväli.


Kaupunkiratojen asemaväliin nettovaikutus on tasan 0. Paitsi sitten, jos KeravaRiihimäki-välille rakennetaan lisäraiteet.




> Pelkkä raskasraidekartta ilman runkolinjapikaraitioteitä tarkoittaisi, että se olisi edelleen aika tyhjä ja monien alueiden kohdalla ei olisi mitään.


Tiettyyn rajaan asti _less is more_.  :Smile:  Tässä tapauksessa pitäisin mittakaavallisesti vastaavat järjestelmät yhdellä kartalla, mukaan voisi harkinnan mukaan tulla runkolinjapikaraitiotiet, mutta ei keskustan raitiolinjoja eikä mielellään runkobussilinjoja.




> Edes pikaraitiotietä en laittaisi metron kanssa metrobrändiin, kun ne kuitenkin useimmiten kulkevat eri tasossa ja Raide-Jokeri ei tule olemaan Jokeria nopeampi. Lisäksi asemien varustelutaso lienee näissä aika lailla eri luokkaa. Toki molemmat ovat runkolinjoja.


Kuittaan tämän lainauksen tällä kuvalla.

----------


## Dakkus

> Tai sitten kehittää joku metron kanssa tasavertainen sisarbrändi, joka kestää Pisara-radat. Saksassa tiheän pysähtymispalvelun, liikennelaitoksen kaupunkimetro on U-Bahn ja nopeampi, yleensä DB-rataa käyttävä metro on S-Bahn.


Ainakin Berliinissä noiden brändit onkin tavallaan puoli-yhdistetty siten, että brändien nimet ovat keskenään hyvin samankaltaiset ja tätä samankaltaisuutta myös tuodaan vahvasti esille. Hyvin monissa yhteyksissä kuulee käytettävän ilmauksia kuten S- und U−Bahn, S+U Warschauer Straße (eli metro- ja paikallisjuna-asema nimeltä Warschauer Straße) tai kartan yläreunassa S+U-Netz Berlin (Eli Berliinin S+U -verkko). Ja kai U-Bahn sisältyy käsitteeseen SPNV, eli kiskohenkilölähiliikenne?
Olen kuullut noin kourallisen verran kertoja (olisiko ehkä noin kolme tai neljä kertaa kerran tai parin virhemarginaalilla) eri perusberliiniläisten vastaavan ulkopaikkakuntalaisen kysymykseen siitä, mikä ihmeen ero S- ja U-Bahneilla on. Vastaukset ovat aina olleet joko jotain tyyliin en tiedä, ei kai mikään tai sitten liikennöitsijä.
Mielikuvissa S-Bahn koetaan samalla välillä nopeammaksi, vaikka se ei sitä oikeasti ole. Pysähdyksien määrä kun on noin puolet U-Bahnin pysähdysten määrästä, mutta pysäkkiajat vastaavasti kaksinkertaiset niin, että kilometreinä samanpituinen matka päätyy sekä S- että U-Bahnilla kestämään aika pitkälti saman verran. S-Bahn ja U-Bahn kuitenkin tunnutaan koettavan tavallaan jonkin yhden konseptin eri alatyypeiksi.

En ole tehnyt havaintoja siitä, onko mahdollisuus noiden mielikuvien tuomiseen lähelle toisiaan hyödynnetty muissa kaupungeissa eli en tiedä, onko tuon S+U -nimityksen käyttämisessä laajasti kyseessä saksalainen vai berliiniläinen käytäntö.

----------


## Knightrider

> Ei se niin mene. Ei Pohjolan Kaupunkiliikenteen HSL:lle ajamista busseistakaan voi ostaa lippuja pikavuoroihin Turkuun, eikä olisi mitään järkeä sellaista tarjotakaan. Eikä Nobinan busseista voi ostaa lippuja muihin kaupunkeihin, joissa Nobina ajaa. Kaupunkiliikenne ei toimi niin, että lippuja voitaisiin tarjota palveluna laaja skaala, varsinkaan ajoneuvoista. HSL:n palvelupisteet olisivat ainoa paikka, johon kaukoliikenteen lippuja voisi edes harkita myytäväksi.


Parasta olisi toki, että jokaisella asemalla olisi rakennus, joka sisältäisi vessan, kioskin, lämmitetyn odotustilan ja lipunmyyntitiskin, josta myytäisiin HSL:n ja VR:n lippuja. Metroasemille tarvitaan niin paljon tilaa, valaistusta, liukuportaita, kunnostusta (ja onhan niillä kioskit) ym. että kuvailemaani palvelua rautatieasemalla ei voisi pitää kohtuuttomana. Tämä lienee kuitenkin Suomen erikoisolosuhteiden vuoksi saavutettavissa vasta 2100-luvulla.



> Jatkoyhteyksien tarjoaminen kaukojunista lähiliikenteeseen on selvästi eri asia kuin jatkoyhteyksien tarjoaminen lähiliikenteestä kaukoliikenteeseen. Vai voitko nimetä esimerkkinä jonkun kaupungin, jossa kaupungin liikennelaitos myisi kaukojuna- tai kaukobussilippuja?


Olen varma, että jossain maassa/kaupungissa saa paikallisjunista lippuja, jotka kelpaavat myös kaukojunissa. Lisäksi sitä ei voisi pitää palvelua parantavana seikkana, että kaukojunasta voit ostaa lipun Malmille, mutta Malmilta Järvenpäälle palatessasi tilanne onkin muuttunut siten, ettet saa totutusti lippua junasta Järvenpäälle. Se ero tässä on bussiliikenteeseen, että Suomen rautatiet ovat selvästi hahmotettavissa oleva verkko, jonka pilkkominen lipunmyynnin suhteen vain sekoittaisi asiakkaita.



> Mutta jos asemilta saa myös VR:n vyöhykelippuja, mikäs siinä, jos VR automaatit sinne tuo. Junissa nyt ei pitäisi myydä lippuja muutenkaan, paitsi automaateista. Mutta HSL:n junissa on turha pitää sekoittamassa VR:n automaatteja. Miksi myydä junassa lippuja, jotka eivät kelpaa siihen junaan?


Keskivertomatkustaja ei ajattele tuolla tavoin. Hän saa käteen sekä HSL:n että VR:n lipun, tietää pääsevänsä sillä perille asti ja on tyytyväinen palveluun. Liput voivat olla vaikka liimattu yhteen, jos kaksi eri lippua sekoitaa jonkun pään.




> Tarkoittanet nyt kiellolla lähiliikenteen lippuja, jossa HSL-alueella vyöhykkeillä A-B myydään vain HSL-lippuja? HkiTkl-välin matkustamista kaukojunilla ei liene kielletty?


Ei ole, se on lisäpalvelua ja monet talvipakkasissa tästä palvelusta ovat iloisiakin. HSL voisi yrittää toki neuvotella lipun kelpoisuuden kaukojuniin, mutta tämän mariginaalipalvelun hinnassa pitäisi olla tarkkana.



> TampereLempäälä-välillä 2013 ja vähän myöhemmin Nokialle ja Orivedelle on muuten tulossa kuvailemasi kaltainen systeemi, jossa seutulippu kelpaa _kaikissa_ matkustajajunissa ko. rataosilla. Puolet Lempäälän junista on toki taajamajunia, mutta onpa siellä useita IC2-junia ja jopa yksi oikea IC-junaparikin  myöhemmin Orivedeltä käytössä on koko kirjo pendolinoja myöten.


Jos VR ei vedä liikaa välistä, ei palvelutason nousemisesta voi olla kuin yhtä mieltä. Lähipäästöttömän liikenteen lisäkäyttö on myös aina askel oikeaan suuntaan!



> Mä en ymmärrä, mitä relevanssia tällä argumentilla on. Koko Eurooppa on täynnä metroja ja U-baanoja, joiden operointialueet (raidekorridorit) ovat täysin eri suunnissa. Vrt.: [KUVA]
> _Tämä_ on se oleellinen ero saksalaisten mielessä S-Bahnin ja U-Bahnin välillä.


Kyllä minä ainakin eron näen.



> Mielestäni Helsingin kaupunkiradat ja metrot kokonaisuutena ovat yhdistelmä S- ja U-Bahnia: ne (käytännössä) kohtaavat toisensa Cityssä poikittain, ja kummallakin systeemillä yksinään on läjä asemia runko-osuudella ja sitten haarat esikaupunkialueella. Selkeyden ja järjestelmätasolla olevan erottelun vuoksi läntinen (A/M) ja itäinen kaupunkirata (I/N) pitää vielä tulkita erillisinä, ja siinä meillä on kolme haarukkaa: 
> Matinkylästä Mellunmäkeen ja VuosaareenTöölönlahdelta Leppävaaraan ja LentoasemalleKaisaniemestä Lentoasemalle ja Keravalle
> 
> Olkoonkin, että väli Helsingin ja Pasilan asemien välillä on kahjon pitkä.
> 
> Olet oikeassa siltä osin, että kyllä noi seutujunat pitää lisätä ehdottomasti samalle raideliikennekartalle kuin muutkin linjat. Mutta ei sotketa nyt mitään S-junaa tähän keskusteluun (siltä osin, kun puhumme HelsinkiKirkkonummi-_S-junasta_ eikä _S-Bahnista)_. Kirkkiksen junat ovat RegionalBahn-tyyppistä lähiliikennettä, ei S-Bahn-tyyppistä  paitsi runko-osuudella KauklahtiHelsinki.
> 
> MetroExpress keskinopeiden lähijunien brändiksi? Tai ehkei sittenkään, kun Metro Express Oy älähtäisi brändin varastamisesta.


Paikallisjunille vain sellainen metron sisarbrändi, että sen kriteereihin kelpaa kaikki paikallisjunaliikenne. Ei välttämättä Metro Express, mutta jotain nopeuteen liittyvää. Vauhtilinjat, Pikarata, mitä tahansa. Näin myös ne vain hieman metroa nopeammat linjat saisivat ponnetta tästä nopean matkustuksen brändistä. Ketään ei brändi huijaisi, sillä pitkille etäisyyksille on näitä asemia ohittavia linjoja, kyllähän myös joku linja tulee menemään Keravalta suoraan Tikkurilaan ja Pasilaan, se on sitten ajan kysymys, tarjoaako sen VR (miksei se saisi olla vuoro, joka jatkaa Keravalta eteenpäinkin?) vai saako joku muu Kerava-Helsinki-"pika"linjan. Tulevaisuudessa kaukorataa käytettäisiin myös mahdollisen HSL-Järvenpään liikenteen hoitamiseen.



> Samoin rautateiden lähiliikenteen maanalaisten asemien prosentti sukeltaa eli kasvaa, tosin tässä vaiheessa toki vasta yhdestä kolmeen, kun Ruskeasanta ja Viinikkala jäävät kummitusasemiksi. Montakos maanalaista asemaa on Calais'n ja Ashfordin välillä? Ja mitä merkitystä sillä on, ettei Helsingissä ainakaan vielä ole yhtään maantasoista metroasemaa? Lipunmyyntikäytännön kannalta kyllä, mutta muuten? Katutasosta saavutettava metrolaituri olisi vain hyvää palvelua. Kyllä ne Asiaton oleskelu kielletty Obehörig vistelse förbjuden-kyltit sinne voidaan saada siitä huolimatta, että sinne pääsee ilman liukuportaita.


Älä tee sääntöä, jota ei voi valvoa. Vai pistetäänkö sinne joku valvomaan, ettei kukaan oikaise kauppareissuaan kärrypolun sijaan kävelemällä laiturin päästä päähän?


> Totta kai se voi käyttää, ja vartin vuoroväli on ihan kiitettävä siinä suhteessa. Kyseessä on selvästi liikenne, joka voi täyttää S-Bahnin kriteerit (juuri ja juuri) Kauklahteen asti, jonka jälkeen palvelu on RegionalBahn-tyyppistä. Metroksi brändäys tässä tapauksessa tuntuisi kuitenkin väärältä, kun mennään samoilla raiteilla kaukojunaliikenteen kanssa ja vuoroväli ei kuitenkaan yllä siihen 10 minuutin haamurajaan ja Kökkelin jälkeen palvelutaso romahtaa. Tässä kohtaa menee siis minulla se raja, minkä jälkeen metro-brändi alkaa olla falskia ylimainostusta.


Tämän harmaan rajan vuoksi jättäisin metron siihen ojaan, jossa se nyt on, ja miettisin lähiliikenteen tunnukseksi jotakin muuta. Mutta näinhän olemme jo tehneet :Wink: 



> Kaupunkiratojen asemaväliin nettovaikutus on tasan 0. Paitsi sitten, jos KeravaRiihimäki-välille rakennetaan lisäraiteet.


Merkittävä osa HSL-paikallisjunaliikenteestä tapahtuu ja on järkevääkin tapahtua kaukoraiteilla. Kirkkonummelle ainoa reitti on kaukoraiteet, eikä sinne asti ole kapastiteettitarvetta neljälle raiteelle. On toki myös Kauklahti, Espoon keskus, Järvenpää jne. mutta joku sanoisi luultavasti, että ihan justhan siinä on kaupunkiraide. Muistakaa nyt, että olemme Suomessa, missä kaikkea suunnitellaan vähitään 30 vuotta.



> Tiettyyn rajaan asti _less is more_.  Tässä tapauksessa pitäisin mittakaavallisesti vastaavat järjestelmät yhdellä kartalla, mukaan voisi harkinnan mukaan tulla runkolinjapikaraitiotiet, mutta ei keskustan raitiolinjoja eikä mielellään runkobussilinjoja.


Ymmärtääkseni kaikki runkolinjat tulevat olemaan seudullisia yhteyksiä Nollajokeria lukuunottamatta. Kyllä kaikki runkolinjat siihen kuuluisi, onhan sentään selvästi suurin osa Helsingin seudusta palveltavissa vain bussein.





> Kuittaan tämän lainauksen tällä kuvalla: [KUVA]


HSL-alueelle ei ole tietääkseni tulossa sellaista pikaraitiotietä, joka kävisi yhteen Metro-brändiimme, mielestäni. Raide-Jokerin suunniteltu pysäkkitiheys ei sovi: Metroasemia olisi esim. Veräjämäki-Pirjontie-välillä 0,45 km välein. Lisäksi nykyiseen metroasemien palveluun kuuluu vähitään kioski, laiturinäytöt, sateen- ja tuulensuoja, jne. Lämmitystä tosin ei olla vielä saatu aikaiseksi. Lisähuomautuksena Jokeria ajetaan tällä hetkellä sunnuntai-iltaisin 20 minuutin välein, eikä varmastikaan tule tarvetta ajaa suurta ratikkaa sen tiheämmin.

PS: Jossain vanhassa metroaiheisessa ohjelmassa oli huomautus: metroasemilla ei ole pelkästään lehtikioski, vaan paljon muitakin palveluja. Hakaniemi taitaa olla yksi harvoista asemista , jotka pitävät tämän lupauksen :Laughing: :

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Luettelin yllä eroavaisuuksia  mikä niistä on niin oleellinen, että palveluita ei voi kutsua samalla nimellä? Mielestäni tärkeimmät olivat penkkien pehmeys ja liikennöinti keskustassa yhdelle päärautatieasemalle maan tasossa lähijunilla. Metrohan ei tarkoita automaattisesti maanalaista, vaikka niin täällä ruukataan luulla, ja toisaalta jos metro olisi maanalainen, niin Kehärata etenkin Pisaralla vahvistettuna on puhdas metro.


Ei nyt niin isoja, mutta liikennöintiaika ja vuorotiheys hiljaiseen aikaan. Eli ei siis sinällään isoja eroja, eikä varsinkaan eroja, joita olisi vaikea korjata. Mutta halusin vain muistuttaa, että Metro-nimeä ei sovi käyttää, jos ei olla valmiita samaan palvelutasoon.

----------


## hylje

Knightriderille tiedoksi, että kioskia lukuunottamatta annetut tärkeät asemapalvelut löytyvät monesta JCDecaux-pysäkistä muutenkin. Kioski kannattaa olla paikassa, joka ei rajaa asiakaskuntaa pelkästään joukkoliikennekäyttäjiin. Monella ratikkapysäkillä on kioski lähempänä laituria kuin metroasemalla.

Jokerin palvelu on monelta osin parempaa kuin nykyisen metron: asemat ovat saavutettavampia, vaihdot kätevämpiä ja liikennöintiaika on monta tuntia pidempi. Paikalliseen pysäkkiväliin tuijottamisella unohtuu, miksi niitä pysäkeitä ylipäätään on. Metrokin pysähtyy useammin keskustassa, vaikka tunneliasemat ovat kalliita. Keskeinen palvelu on molemmilla hyvää: tiheä vuoroväli, ripeä ja luotettava kulku, selkeä reitti.

Eri liikennevälineillä on luonteenomaisia ja historiallisia eroja yksityiskohdissaan. Kaikilla kuitenkin onnistuu tiheä vuoroväli, ripeä ja luotettava kulku ja reitinkin saa selväksi. Ei ole syytä, että asiakasta kiusataan yksityiskohdilla. Se, mikä metron brändissä heikennetään uusilla liikennevälineillä, myös vahvistuu niiltä osin jotka raskasjunametrolla ovat heikkoja.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Niillä on sentään sama operointialue, toisin kuin metrolla ja HSL:n paikallisjunilla.





> Kyllä minä ainakin eron näen.


Tämä on kyllä edelleen todella hassu argumentti. Onhan niillä sama operointialue: molemmat liikennöivät Helsingin keskustasta parinkymmenen kilometrin päähän. Jos metrolla ja HSL:n paikallisjunilla on eri operointialue, yhtä hyvin voisi sanoa, että Lontoon Northern-linjalla on eri operointialue kuin muulla Undergroundilla, koska se on ainoa linja joka ajaa koilliseen Lontooseen ja siksi se ei voi olla osa Undergroundia.

Jos samaan karttaan piirtää länsimetron, A-junan, M-junan, K-junan ja itämetron, ne muodostavat yhtenäisen operointialueen. Niiden välillä ei ole mitään aukkoja.

Kokeilisit nyt edes kuvailla, minkälaisen eron sitten oikein näet. Kerropa vaikka allaolevasta kuvasta, mistä ero syntyy. Se, että pohjoisesta tulevat linjat eivät jatka keskustan eteläpuolelle, johtuu vain Helsingin maantieteestä. Ei se tee niistä kuitenkaan erillistä palvelualuetta.



Tuo kuva on vain lähtötilanne, jossa on otettu huomioon vain nyt rakenteilla olevat hankkeet. Kun Pisara ja Espoon kaupunkirata tehdään, tilanne muuttuu vielä radikaalisti. Pisara myös korjaa sen epätasapainon, että Helsingin pohjoisilla metrolinjoilla ei ole keskustassa niin paljon asemia. Se on ehkä se ainoa syy, miksi operointialueen voi nähdä erilaisena; se että keskustassa lähijunien asemaväli on niin pitkä. Siksihän sitä Pisaralla pyritään korjaamaan. Kun kuitenkin mietitään brändien yhdistämistä, erittäin tärkeää on miettiä juuri sitä, mihin suuntaan ne tulevaisuudessa kehittyvät tai mihin niitä halutaan kehittää.

(Mellunmäen haara menee muuten tuossa suoraan siksi, että tulevaisuudessa se jatkunee Östersundomiin.)

----------


## Knightrider

> Ei nyt niin isoja, mutta liikennöintiaika ja vuorotiheys hiljaiseen aikaan. Eli ei siis sinällään isoja eroja, eikä varsinkaan eroja, joita olisi vaikea korjata. Mutta halusin vain muistuttaa, että Metro-nimeä ei sovi käyttää, jos ei olla valmiita samaan palvelutasoon.


Ja olisi turhaa ja kallista tehdä paikallisjunistamme täysin metron palvelutasoa vastaavia. Siksi pitänee valitettavasti keksiä uusi nimi, vaikka tämä tuppukylä onkin jo hienon ja innovatiivisen Metro-nimen keksinytkin ottaa käyttöönsä.



> Knightriderille tiedoksi, että kioskia lukuunottamatta annetut tärkeät asemapalvelut löytyvät monesta JCDecaux-pysäkistä muutenkin. Kioski kannattaa olla paikassa, joka ei rajaa asiakaskuntaa pelkästään joukkoliikennekäyttäjiin. Monella ratikkapysäkillä on kioski lähempänä laituria kuin metroasemalla.


Eli siis Helsinki on kuluttanut rahaa täysin hukkaan, kun mainoskoppero ulkona radan varressa olisi ajanut saman asian ja ollut täysverinen metroasema? Voi toki olla, mutta ainakin istumapaikkoja suhteessa vuoroväliin löyty metroasemilta moninkertaisesti.



> Jokerin palvelu on monelta osin parempaa kuin nykyisen metron: asemat ovat saavutettavampia, vaihdot kätevämpiä ja liikennöintiaika on monta tuntia pidempi.


Totta, Jokeria saa myös samalla rahalla enemmän. Mutta metron asemat ovat sisätiloja, Jokerin ulkotiloja, ainakin näin sen itse käsitän. Sitä taas en käsitä, miten sitä lämmitystä ei olla saatu metroasemille kun kerta sinne asti pitää liukuportaat aina raahautua. 


> Paikalliseen pysäkkiväliin tuijottamisella unohtuu, miksi niitä pysäkeitä ylipäätään on. Metrokin pysähtyy useammin keskustassa, vaikka tunneliasemat ovat kalliita. Keskeinen palvelu on molemmilla hyvää: tiheä vuoroväli, ripeä ja luotettava kulku, selkeä reitti.


Jokeri ei kulje kovinkaan ripeästi, helppo esimerkki olkoot Oulunkylä-Leppävaara, joka kestää ruuhka-ajan ulkopuolella 30 minuuttia, ruuhkassa enemmän. Sekö on metromaista ripeyttä? Toki pysäkeillä on syynsä, mutta mielestäni niitäkin voisi Jokerin tapauksessa karsia. 0,45 km pysäkinväli tarkoittaa, että pysäkkien puolivälistä lähimmälle pysäkille joutuu tarpomaan huimat 0,225 km. Jos tarkoitus on ohittaa pienimmät pysäkit, se ei ole vielä toteutunut - 2 pysäkkiä voidaan yhdistää yhdeksi puoliväliin aika monessa tapauksessa. Nykytilanteessa Jokeri ei ole mielestäni metro, eikä edes metromainen, mutta metromaisesta se ei ole kaukana. Täysiverinen metro se ei kyllä mielestäni voi olla (toki lasikoppipysäkistäkin voitaisiin tehdä talvikelpoinen lämmitetty sisätila, mutta en usko näin suureen innovaatioon Suomessa, todennäköisemmin sinne tulee jotain kalliita designpysäkkejä..

Tiesitkö muuten, että oranssit muovipenkit kuuluvat metron brändiin? Näin minulle vastattiin, kun kysyin miksi M300:n penkkivaihtoehtoja ei ole mietitty lainkaan.
Eri liikennevälineillä on luonteenomaisia ja historiallisia eroja yksityiskohdissaan. Kaikilla kuitenkin onnistuu tiheä vuoroväli, ripeä ja luotettava kulku ja reitinkin saa selväksi. Ei ole syytä, että asiakasta kiusataan yksityiskohdilla. Se, mikä metron brändissä heikennetään uusilla liikennevälineillä, myös vahvistuu niiltä osin jotka raskasjunametrolla ovat heikkoja.




> Tämä on kyllä edelleen todella hassu argumentti. Onhan niillä sama operointialue: molemmat liikennöivät Helsingin keskustasta parinkymmenen kilometrin päähän. Jos metrolla ja HSL:n paikallisjunilla on eri operointialue, yhtä hyvin voisi sanoa, että Lontoon Northern-linjalla on eri operointialue kuin muulla Undergroundilla, koska se on ainoa linja joka ajaa koilliseen Lontooseen ja siksi se ei voi olla osa Undergroundia.


Unohditko, että HSL-paikallisjunat kulkevat Kirkkonummelle asti? Metro kulkee urbaanilla alueella ja paikallisjuna milloin missäkin, vaikkapa asuntomessualueella keskellä metsää tai Luoman pelloilla.



> Jos samaan karttaan piirtää länsimetron, A-junan, M-junan, K-junan ja itämetron, ne muodostavat yhtenäisen operointialueen. Niiden välillä ei ole mitään aukkoja.


Operointiaukkoja löytyy kokonaisina kaupunginosina, ei kai me huvikseen olla Raide-Jokeria kyhäämässä? Vai riittäisivätkö nykyisille Jokerin käyttäjille asemat Itäkeskus, Oulunkylä, Huopalahti, Tapiola? Et voi väittää, etteikö Raide-Jokeri olisi sekä massakuljetusväline että runkolinja kaikkine runkolinjan vaatimuksineen.



> Kokeilisit nyt edes kuvailla, minkälaisen eron sitten oikein näet. Kerropa vaikka allaolevasta kuvasta, mistä ero syntyy. Se, että pohjoisesta tulevat linjat eivät jatka keskustan eteläpuolelle, johtuu vain Helsingin maantieteestä. Ei se tee niistä kuitenkaan erillistä palvelualuetta.
> 
> [KUVA]
> 
> Tuo kuva on vain lähtötilanne, jossa on otettu huomioon vain nyt rakenteilla olevat hankkeet. Kun Pisara ja Espoon kaupunkirata tehdään, tilanne muuttuu vielä radikaalisti. Pisara myös korjaa sen epätasapainon, että Helsingin pohjoisilla metrolinjoilla ei ole keskustassa niin paljon asemia. Se on ehkä se ainoa syy, miksi operointialueen voi nähdä erilaisena; se että keskustassa lähijunien asemaväli on niin pitkä. Siksihän sitä Pisaralla pyritään korjaamaan. Kun kuitenkin mietitään brändien yhdistämistä, erittäin tärkeää on miettiä juuri sitä, mihin suuntaan ne tulevaisuudessa kehittyvät tai mihin niitä halutaan kehittää.


Pisarassa Hakaniemen ja Pasilan välinen matka on rataa pitkin n. 2,7 km. Mitä se muka muuttaa? Lisäksi karttasi ei ole mittakaavassa, vaan metro näyttää kulkevan kauemmas/junat lähemmäs kuin todellisuudessa. Lisätäänpä vielä, että kartassasi ovat vain kaupunkiradat, ja olen jo maininnut, miksen näe matkustajien matkaa yksinkertaistavana seikkana eri paikallisjunatunnusten erottelemisen eri karttoihin. Eron palveluverkossa näen HSL-paikallisjunien, en kaupunkiratojen pelkästään, ja metron välillä. Ja onhan jo useasti listattu muut erot, jotka yhdessä luovat mielestäni erilaisen matkustuskokemuksen.



> (Mellunmäen haara menee muuten tuossa suoraan siksi, että tulevaisuudessa se jatkunee Östersundomiin.)


Toivottavasti Vantaa ja Sipoo kieltäytyvät lopullisesti, jotta huomattaisiin, että on ainakin kolme huomattavasti parempaa vaihtoehtoa Östikan metrolle. Älä manaa vielä, kun on mahdollisuuksia!

----------


## Matkalainen

> Minun oli vaikea sisäistää, kuinka samankaltaista tuotetta Tapio- ja Sisuviinapulloilla yritettiin esittää. Nämä tuotteet ovat hyvin samankaltaisia sisällöltään - tämän tulkitsin vihjaukseksi siitä, että lähijunia ja metrojakaan ei erottaisi kuin nimeltä, joten brändit voitaisiin täten ultrixin mielestä yhdistää. Tarkoituksenani ei ollut provosoida, enkä kyllä vieläkään ymmärrä, miten tulkitsin väärin viestin perimmäisen tarkoituksen.


Aiemmin kirjoitit näin, ja juuri tähän puutuin:




> Eli siispä mielestäsi metro ja HSL-alueen kaupunkijunat ovat tasan sama asia


Tuskin ultrix niitä tasan samaksi asiaksi tarkoitti. Pyrin varoittamaan, ettet sortuisi, niinkuin tällä ja ah niin monella muulla foorumilla joskus tehdään, olkiukkoon, eli toisen väitteen muokkaamiseen niin kärjistetyksi, että sille on helppo vain tuhauttaa nenäänsä.

Tosiaalta itse asian voi kyllä halutessaan nähdä niinkin, että matkustajan kannalta ne ovat jokseenkin sama asia. Ei tasan, mutta olennaisilta osiltaan kuitenkin.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Unohditko, että HSL-paikallisjunat kulkevat Kirkkonummelle asti?


En unohtanut. Ne vain eivät tarjoa metron palvelua. Kaupunkiradat tarjoavat.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 13:21 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:17 ----------




> Eron palveluverkossa näen HSL-paikallisjunien, en kaupunkiratojen pelkästään, ja metron välillä.


Näin on. HSL-lähijunissa on sekä metron palvelua että muuta palvelua. Ei ole kuitenkaan mitään syytä, miksi ne lähijunina ajettavat metrojunat ei voitaisi ajaa myös metrojunina. Vaikka S-juna onkin (tietääkseni) HSL:n hankkima, se on silti yhtäläistä palvelua R-junan kanssa, joka ei ole HSL:n juna. M-juna taas on täysin vastaava metron kanssa, jopa alun perin metroksi tarkoitettu. Miksi siis matkustajalle pitää sotkea viestintää niin, että on olemassa metrojunia, ja sitte on olemassa lähijunia, jotka voivat olla joko metrojunia tai nopeita regional-junia?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 13:26 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:17 ----------




> Operointiaukkoja löytyy kokonaisina kaupunginosina, ei kai me huvikseen olla Raide-Jokeria kyhäämässä? Vai riittäisivätkö nykyisille Jokerin käyttäjille asemat Itäkeskus, Oulunkylä, Huopalahti, Tapiola? Et voi väittää, etteikö Raide-Jokeri olisi sekä massakuljetusväline että runkolinja kaikkine runkolinjan vaatimuksineen.


Mitä ihmettä selität? Minä viittasin siihen, että näet lähijunat ja metron kahtena erillisenä operointialueena. Miten tähän liittyy se, onko vielä Helsingissä paikkoja, johon ei pääse raideliikenteellä? Jos kahden linjan välissä on kaupunginosa, johon ei kulje metro, se erottelee kaksi järjestelmää? Onko länsimetro siis eri järjestelmä kuin itämetro, koska niiden välissä on operointiaukkona 80 % kaupungista?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 13:33 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:17 ----------




> Pisarassa Hakaniemen ja Pasilan välinen matka on rataa pitkin n. 2,7 km. Mitä se muka muuttaa?


Muuttaa paljonkin, koska asematiheys keskustan ja Pasilan välillä puolittuu. Se, että Vallilan asemaa ei nyt rakenneta rahapulassa, ei ole mikään ratkaiseva tekijä. Metrollakin oli pitkään Sörnäisten ja Kulosaaren välissä ihan yhtä pitkä asemaväli. Jos meillä nyt on yksi asemaväli vähän muita pidempi, ei se muuta järjestelmän luonnetta mihinkään: kaupunkiratojen lähijunat pysähtyvät kuin metro, Pisaran myötä ne kattavat metron tapaan myös ison osan keskustaa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 18:35 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:17 ----------




> Lisäksi karttasi ei ole mittakaavassa, vaan metro näyttää kulkevan kauemmas/junat lähemmäs kuin todellisuudessa.


Ja sitten täytyy vielä lisätä tähän. Ensinnäkin skemaattisten kaavioiden ei ole tarkoituskaan olla mittakaavassa. Voit katsoa vaikka kuuluisinta esimerkkiä, Lontoon Undergroundin karttaa. Se oli ensimmäinen skemaattinen kartta, koska matkustajalle tarkat etäisyydet eivät ole olennaisia. Järjestelmän luonteen hahmotus ja reitti linjoja pitkin tietylle asemalle on.

Toiseksi tuon kaavion mittakaava ei edes heitä olennaisesti. Vantaankosken ja Mellunmäen etäisyys keskustasta on tuossa käytännössä sama. Ja kuinkas sattukin, linnuntietä Vantaankoskelle on 14 km, Mellunmäkeen 12 km. Ei olennaista eroa. Keravalle eroa hieman on, mutta ei niin paljon, että kaavio valehtelisi palvelun perusluonteesta. Kerava on metromaisen palvelun päässä Helsingistä, ja niin N-juna kuin K-junakin tulee erittäin metromaista matkaa taittaen sieltä keskustaan.

Ja muuten mitä tulee vuoroväliin, niin ongelmahan ratkennee vuonna 2018, kun lähijunistakin tulee yhtä halpoja liikennöidä kuin metrojunista. Lähijunat käyttävät vähän raskaampaa kalustoa kuin metro, mutta vastapainoksi asemien ylläpito on halvempaa. Olen siis ihan varma, että kaupunkiratojen liikennöinti muuttuu koko päiväksi metromaisen tiheäksi, niin kuin se on alun perinkin tarkoitus ollut olla. Kunhan heitetään se kaukojunaoperaattori pois sekä ohjaimista että brändistä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

Vielä vertailua Tuben kartasta. Metropolitan-linja on ehkä paras esimerkki. Kun katsotaan skemaattista kaaviota, asema Willesden Green näyttäisi olevan linjan puolivälissä. Metropolitan ei tosin pysähdy tällä, vaan vain viereisillä raiteilla kulkeva Jubilee. Matkaa Willesden Greeniltä keskustaan päin Aldgateen linjan pääteasemalle on 9 kilometriä. Sitten taas keskustasta ulospäin Amershamiin matkaa on tuosta 30 kilometriä. Silti ne esitetään kaaviossa yhtä pitkinä, mutta ketään ei häiritse. 

Suurin osa Metropolitanin junista jää Baker Streetille. Matkaa sinne on Amershamista linjaa pitkin 38 kilometriä. Asemia välillä on vain 13, eli asemaväli on kokonaista 2,7 kilometriä. Se on enemmän kuin K-junalla (2,6 km)! Ja tämä vain junilla, jotka pysähtyvät kaikilla Metropolitanin asemilla. Sen lisäksi sillä liikkuu todellisia skip-stop-junia, jotka pysähtyvät vain kuusi kertaa: asemaväli 5,2 kilometriä. Se on enemmän kuin S-junalla (3,2 km) ja on saman verran kuin tulevaisuuden S-junalla (kun se ohittaa kaikki asemat Espoon ja Leppävaaran välillä, 5,4 km).

Ja Amershamilta pääsee Baker Streetille klo 21 aikaan illalla vain kaksi kertaa tunnissa. Ja samalla radalla liikennöi myös rautateiden junia.

Kun maailman kuuluisin metrobrändi ei näe tätä ongelmana, en ymmärrä miksi Helsingissä pitäisi hetkeäkään miettiä onko K-junakin metrojuna vai ei. Onhan se, ihan itsestäänselvästi. Ja kaikki loput kaupunkiratojen junat ovat vielä metromaisempia. Ja K-juna melko varmasti muuttuu vielä N-junaksi (asemaväli lyhenee 2,1 kilometriin, Pisaran myötä alle 2 kilometriin).

Tähän kun vertaa, niin Kirkkis-expressitkään eivät ole mikään ongelma. Tuben kartassa vastaavia ei edes näytetä erillisenä linjana, vaan kaikki ovat sitä samaa Metropolitan-linjaa.

----------


## Knightrider

> Näin on. HSL-lähijunissa on sekä metron palvelua että muuta palvelua. Ei ole kuitenkaan mitään syytä, miksi ne lähijunina ajettavat metrojunat ei voitaisi ajaa myös metrojunina. Vaikka S-juna onkin (tietääkseni) HSL:n hankkima, se on silti yhtäläistä palvelua R-junan kanssa, joka ei ole HSL:n juna. M-juna taas on täysin vastaava metron kanssa, jopa alun perin metroksi tarkoitettu. Miksi siis matkustajalle pitää sotkea viestintää niin, että on olemassa metrojunia, ja sitte on olemassa lähijunia, jotka voivat olla joko metrojunia tai nopeita regional-junia?


Se ei sotke vielä matkustajia, että samaa reittiä kulkee junia, joista osa ohittaa asemia ja osa ei. Se sensiaan saattaisi sotkea, jos väitettäisiin, ettein näillä paikallisjunilla ole mitään tekemistä keskenään.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 13:26 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:17 ----------





> Mitä ihmettä selität? Minä viittasin siihen, että näet lähijunat ja metron kahtena erillisenä operointialueena. Miten tähän liittyy se, onko vielä Helsingissä paikkoja, johon ei pääse raideliikenteellä? Jos kahden linjan välissä on kaupunginosa, johon ei kulje metro, se erottelee kaksi järjestelmää? Onko länsimetro siis eri järjestelmä kuin itämetro, koska niiden välissä on operointiaukkona 80 % kaupungista?


Puhun kartastasi. Mielestäni runkolinjoja on turha eritellä pikaraitiotie- metro- ja regional express-karttoihin, kuten itse esität. Kaikki runkolinjat samassa kartassa tarjoaisi nopeiden ja pitemmän pysäkkivälin kattavan kartan, joka ei menisi kuitenkaan liian sekavaksi.



> Muuttaa paljonkin, koska asematiheys keskustan ja Pasilan välillä puolittuu. Se, että Vallilan asemaa ei nyt rakenneta rahapulassa, ei ole mikään ratkaiseva tekijä. Metrollakin oli pitkään Sörnäisten ja Kulosaaren välissä ihan yhtä pitkä asemaväli. Jos meillä nyt on yksi asemaväli vähän muita pidempi, ei se muuta järjestelmän luonnetta mihinkään: kaupunkiratojen lähijunat pysähtyvät kuin metro, Pisaran myötä ne kattavat metron tapaan myös ison osan keskustaa.


HSL-paikallisjunat tarjoavat palvelua kuitenkin tosiasiassa samoille ihmisille: Leppävaaraan pääsee E, S, U, L, A -junilla ja kaupunkiradat kulkevat siinä missä kaukoradatkin, toisella vain enemmän pysähdyksiä. Miksi erottaa A-juna muista, kun todellisuudessa kaikkien HSL-alueella lipun hyväksyvät ja saman palvelutason (roskikset, vessat, pehmeät penkit) junat on loogista olla samassa brändissä ja kartassa. Brändiksi ei mielestäni sovi HKL:n metron eikä VR:n kanssa yhteinen brändi, koska metron brändiin kuuluu seikkoja, joita ei ole järkevää toteuttaa paikallisjunaverkkoon.
Ja sitten täytyy vielä lisätä tähän. Ensinnäkin skemaattisten kaavioiden ei ole tarkoituskaan olla mittakaavassa. Voit katsoa vaikka kuuluisinta esimerkkiä, Lontoon Undergroundin karttaa. Se oli ensimmäinen skemaattinen kartta, koska matkustajalle tarkat etäisyydet eivät ole olennaisia. Järjestelmän luonteen hahmotus ja reitti linjoja pitkin tietylle asemalle on.



> Toiseksi tuon kaavion mittakaava ei edes heitä olennaisesti. Vantaankosken ja Mellunmäen etäisyys keskustasta on tuossa käytännössä sama. Ja kuinkas sattukin, linnuntietä Vantaankoskelle on 14 km, Mellunmäkeen 12 km. Ei olennaista eroa. Keravalle eroa hieman on, mutta ei niin paljon, että kaavio valehtelisi palvelun perusluonteesta. Kerava on metromaisen palvelun päässä Helsingistä, ja niin N-juna kuin K-junakin tulee erittäin metromaista matkaa taittaen sieltä keskustaan.


Kartalta puuttuu ne junat, joilla suurin osa keravalaisista tulee Stadiin.



> Ja muuten mitä tulee vuoroväliin, niin ongelmahan ratkennee vuonna 2018, kun lähijunistakin tulee yhtä halpoja liikennöidä kuin metrojunista. Lähijunat käyttävät vähän raskaampaa kalustoa kuin metro, mutta vastapainoksi asemien ylläpito on halvempaa. Olen siis ihan varma, että kaupunkiratojen liikennöinti muuttuu koko päiväksi metromaisen tiheäksi, niin kuin se on alun perinkin tarkoitus ollut olla.


Ei ole järkevää ajaa Kehärataa lähelläkään niitä vuorovälejä, jota metrollemme ollaan suunnittelemassa. 10 min väleinkin lienee väljää. Ja se, että metromme haaroilla on 10 min väli, ei ole oikea vertailukohta, sillä meillä on vain yksi metrolinja jonka yhteistä osuutta Ruoholahti-Itäkeskus käyttää merkittävästi suurin osa matkustajista. Ja tällä yhteisellä osuudella vuoroväli on 23.30 asti 5 minuuttia. Miksi heittää rahat kankkulan kaivoon ajamalla Vantaan korvessa 5 minuutin välein sunnuntaisin iltamyöhään? Vain, jotta saisimme hienon metroverkon?



> Kunhan heitetään se kaukojunaoperaattori pois sekä ohjaimista että brändistä.


Tästähän ollemmekin jo samaa mieltä.



> Vielä vertailua Tuben kartasta. Metropolitan-linja on ehkä paras esimerkki. Kun katsotaan skemaattista kaaviota, asema Willesden Green näyttäisi olevan linjan puolivälissä. Metropolitan ei tosin pysähdy tällä, vaan vain viereisillä raiteilla kulkeva Jubilee. Matkaa Willesden Greeniltä keskustaan päin Aldgateen linjan pääteasemalle on 9 kilometriä. Sitten taas keskustasta ulospäin Amershamiin matkaa on tuosta 30 kilometriä. Silti ne esitetään kaaviossa yhtä pitkinä, mutta ketään ei häiritse.


Lontoossa metro kattaa lähes kaiken liikennetarveen tervejalkaiselle. Täällä ei, siksi karttaa voisi mielestäni täydentää Raide-Jokerilla ja muilla tulevilla runkolinjoilla. Tällöin olisi kuitenkin jokin todellisuuspohja paikallaan karttaan. Onhan se helpompi matkustajienkin katsoa, että kun raitiovaunu tekee 90 asteen käännöksen, sitten tulee pysäkki, eikä niin, että pysäkki vaikuttaisi olevan loivassa kaarteessa.



> En unohtanut. Ne vain eivät tarjoa metron palvelua. Kaupunkiradat tarjoavat.





> Ja Amershamilta pääsee Baker Streetille klo 21 aikaan illalla vain kaksi kertaa tunnissa. Ja samalla radalla liikennöi myös rautateiden junia.
> 
> --
> 
> Tähän kun vertaa, niin Kirkkis-expressitkään eivät ole mikään ongelma. Tuben kartassa vastaavia ei edes näytetä erillisenä linjana, vaan kaikki ovat sitä samaa Metropolitan-linjaa.


Eli oletko samaa vai eri mieltä siitä, että kaikki HSL-paikallisjunaliikenne kuuluisi saman brändin ja kartan alle? Mutta kuten olemme kaikki todenneet, Metro olisi jo harhaanjohtavaa valehtelua palvelun tiheydestä, kun miettii matkustajien nykyistä käsitystä metrosta. Ensin sanot, ettei U-junaa voi asettaa metrokarttaan, koska se ei tarjoa metron palvelua. Toisaalta otit toisessa lainauksessa esille, että tuubikarttaan linja kelpaisi.

PS:



> Ja K-juna melko varmasti muuttuu vielä N-junaksi (asemaväli lyhenee 2,1 kilometriin, Pisaran myötä alle 2 kilometriin).


Mihin tämä perustuu? Kehäradan nykyisissä suunnitelmissa on selvä kaavio siitä, että joka toinen Keravan kaupunkiradan juna on Kehäradan ja joka toinen K-juna.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Puhun kartastasi.


Tuo kartta ei ollutkaan tarkoitettu miksikään holistiseksi raideliikenteen kartaksi, vaan hahmottamaan, millainen tämä metroksi kutsuttu palvelu on. Totta kai kunnon kartalla on myös muita tarvittavia palveluita.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:32 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:30 ----------




> Eli oletko samaa vai eri mieltä siitä, että kaikki HSL-paikallisjunaliikenne kuuluisi saman brändin ja kartan alle?


Kuuluu saman kartan alle, ei saman brändin.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:36 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:30 ----------




> Miksi erottaa A-juna muista, kun todellisuudessa kaikkien HSL-alueella lipun hyväksyvät ja saman palvelutason (roskikset, vessat, pehmeät penkit) junat on loogista olla samassa brändissä ja kartassa.


Koska roskikset, vessat ja penkkien pehmeys ovatkin niin tärkeitä tekijöitä pääkaupunkiseudulla matkustettaessa? Verrattuna vaikkapa sellaisiin vähäpätöisiin tekijöihin kuin matkan pituus, nopeus, kesto, asemaväli, palveltavat alueet ja aluekeskukset, vuoroväli ja liikennöintiaika, jotka kaikki yhdistävät A-junan metroon mutta erottavat sen muista seudun joukkoliikenteen kulkutavoista.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:38 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:30 ----------




> Se ei sotke vielä matkustajia, että samaa reittiä kulkee junia, joista osa ohittaa asemia ja osa ei. Se sensiaan saattaisi sotkea, jos väitettäisiin, ettein näillä paikallisjunilla ole mitään tekemistä keskenään.


Ja samalla sitten viestitään, että nämä jotenkin tarjoaisivat identtistä palvelua vaikka eivät tarjoakaan? Ai niin, tarjoavathan ne samanlaiset roskikset ja penkit.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:42 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:30 ----------




> Miksi heittää rahat kankkulan kaivoon ajamalla Vantaan korvessa 5 minuutin välein sunnuntaisin iltamyöhään? Vain, jotta saisimme hienon metroverkon?


Tämä sama argumentti pätee metroon yhtä lailla. Martinlaakso ei sinällään Myllypurosta eroa, joten luulisi että molemmissa tarjotaan samanlainen palvelutaso, jos sen kustannus tilaajalle on sama.

Eikä sitä paitsi metronkaan haaroilla tarjota 5 minuutin vuoroväliä vaan 10. Eikä missään ole määrätty, että sen vuorovälin tarvitsisi olla juuri 10 minuuttia ja kellonajan juuri 23:30. Missään ei sanota, että brändin eri osilla pitäisi olla aikatauluiltaan identtinen palvelu, vaan koettu laatu tulee olla yhtenäinen, yhtä hyvän tyytyväisyyden tuottava. Olennaisilta osin M-juna on jo nyt samalla tasolla, mutta tulevaisuudessa se varmasti on vieläkin paremmalla.

----------


## ultrix

> Puhun kartastasi. Mielestäni runkolinjoja on turha eritellä pikaraitiotie- metro- ja regional express-karttoihin, kuten itse esität. Kaikki runkolinjat samassa kartassa tarjoaisi nopeiden ja pitemmän pysäkkivälin kattavan kartan, joka ei menisi kuitenkaan liian sekavaksi.


Onko joku, Elmo, minä tai joku muu vaatinut erityyppisten raskasraidereittien erottamista eri kaavioihin? Ainoastaan brändeistä on minusta puhuttu, ja Metro on tuntunut etenkin minun ja Elmon mielestä fiksulta implementoida kaupunkiratajuniin. Se voidaa tehdä myös kompromissina, joka näkyy avatarkuvassani (M-Kaupunkirata / M-Stadsbana).




> Ei ole järkevää ajaa Kehärataa lähelläkään niitä vuorovälejä, jota metrollemme ollaan suunnittelemassa. 10 min väleinkin lienee väljää. Ja se, että metromme haaroilla on 10 min väli, ei ole oikea vertailukohta, sillä meillä on vain yksi metrolinja jonka yhteistä osuutta Ruoholahti-Itäkeskus käyttää merkittävästi suurin osa matkustajista. Ja tällä yhteisellä osuudella vuoroväli on 23.30 asti 5 minuuttia. Miksi heittää rahat kankkulan kaivoon ajamalla Vantaan korvessa 5 minuutin välein sunnuntaisin iltamyöhään? Vain, jotta saisimme hienon metroverkon?


Onkin tragikoomista, että Perä-Vantaan korpeen rakennetaan metrotunnelia. Mutta kun kerran rakennetaan, niin sitten sitä rataa pitää hyödyntää täysimääräisesti, liikennöiden 10 min vuorovälein yöhön saakka. Eli Hiekkiksestä etelään 5 min välein, myös pyhinä.




> Kehäradan nykyisissä suunnitelmissa on selvä kaavio siitä, että joka toinen Keravan kaupunkiradan juna on Kehäradan ja joka toinen K-juna.


K-juna ei tarjoa matkustajalle juuri mitään etua verrattuna N-junaan, sillä 2 min nopeampi matka-aika ei ole sitä. Kuten totesit, Keravalta käytetään mieluiten YRH-junia, joten on sangen todennäköistä, että jossain vaiheessa todetaan, ettei Pukinmäkien ja Tapanilojen ohittamiseen ole mitään pätevää syytä  etenkin, kun se mutkistaa metrokaaviota matkustajan näkökulmasta.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> K-juna ei tarjoa matkustajalle juuri mitään etua verrattuna N-junaan, sillä 2 min nopeampi matka-aika ei ole sitä. Kuten totesit, Keravalta käytetään mieluiten YRH-junia, joten on sangen todennäköistä, että jossain vaiheessa todetaan, ettei Pukinmäkien ja Tapanilojen ohittamiseen ole mitään pätevää syytä  etenkin, kun se mutkistaa metrokaaviota matkustajan näkökulmasta.


Tätä minäkin juuri hain. K-junan kehitys on muutenkin ollut asemien lisääntymiseen päin, ja N-junan liikennöintiaika on pikku hiljaa kasvanut.

Totta kai Kehäradan kaavioissa se näytetään entisellään, koska Kehäradan suunnitelmien ei ole tarkoituskaan ottaa kantaa siihen, tuleeko ajaa K- vai N-junia. Tällaiset asiat ratkaistaan HSL:n liikennöintisuunnitelmissa. Mitään tietoa minulla tästä ei toki ole, vaan vain valistunut arvaus siitä, että asia on hyvinkin mahdollista kun kehitystä vähän ekstrapoloi.

----------


## hylje

Metrobrändissä on se kumma ominaisuus, että liikenne on tiheää kunnes se loppuu kuin seinään 23:30. Sen valossa on kummallista pitää toista metrolinjaa joka loppumisen sijaan palvelee harvemmin hiljaiseen aikaan valehteluna ja harhaanjohtamisena. Se hiljainen aika voi eri linjoilla sijoittua eri tavoin.

Metron brändin laajentamisessa on syytä keskittyä olennaiseen ja unohtaa hauskat yksityiskohdat. Metrolla pääsee selkeästi ja ripeästi. Se on runkolinjan brändi Helsingissä. On paljon pahempaa brändin vesittämistä tuoda sen rinnalle toinen, samat asiat lupaava brändi. Vaikka se toinen runkolinja ei olisikaan 23:30 lopettava täyseristetyllä radalla kulkeva juna.

----------


## Compact

> Eli Hiekkiksestä etelään 5 min välein, myös pyhinä.


Onko tuo itäsatakundalainen muoto etelähämäläisestä Sandiksesta?

----------


## ultrix

> Onko tuo itäsatakundalainen muoto etelähämäläisestä Sandiksesta?


Pikemminkin nykyvantalaainen.

----------


## Knightrider

> Koska roskikset, vessat ja penkkien pehmeys ovatkin niin tärkeitä tekijöitä pääkaupunkiseudulla matkustettaessa? Verrattuna vaikkapa sellaisiin vähäpätöisiin tekijöihin kuin matkan pituus, nopeus, kesto, asemaväli, palveltavat alueet ja aluekeskukset, vuoroväli ja liikennöintiaika, jotka kaikki yhdistävät A-junan metroon mutta erottavat sen muista seudun joukkoliikenteen kulkutavoista.


Asemien palvelutaso on erilainen, tämän huomaa varsinkin vankassa lumipyryssä - eikä se ainakaan silloin ole vähäpätöistä. Kioskit tai junan vessat eivät nekään ole mielestäni täysin vähäpätöisiä, brändin palvelulupauksen ulkopuolelle jääviä asioita. Eikä liikennöintiaikakaan pidä paikkaansa, Keravan kaupunkiradalla on pe-la ja la-su öinä 23h/vrk palvelu Helsingistä poispäin ja muina vuorokausinakin/toisella suunnalla palvelukatkos on vain reilut 2 tuntia. Helsingin ja Leppävaaran välillä on palvelua 1:30 asti ja viikonloppuöinä Helsingistä poispäin on 23h/vrk palvelu. Ja on silläkin matkustajalle väliä, onko junassa kuljettaja ja kondyktööri vai ei.



> Ja samalla sitten viestitään, että nämä jotenkin tarjoaisivat identtistä palvelua vaikka eivät tarjoakaan? Ai niin, tarjoavathan ne samanlaiset roskikset ja penkit.


A-juna tarjoaa edelleenkin 10-30 min välein palvelua, eikä kysyntää ole Espoon suunnan omakotitaloista varmastikaan 10 min välein viikonloppuna, aamuista ja illoista puhumattakaan.



> Tämä sama argumentti pätee metroon yhtä lailla. Martinlaakso ei sinällään Myllypurosta eroa, joten luulisi että molemmissa tarjotaan samanlainen palvelutaso, jos sen kustannus tilaajalle on sama.


Ehkäpä Martinlaakso, mutta entäs se Kivistö? Tai Savio? Mäkkylä? Myllypuroonkin metro tehtiin vain, jotta päästäisiin Kontulaan, josta löyty metron käyttäjiä vaikka kuinka.



> Eikä sitä paitsi metronkaan haaroilla tarjota 5 minuutin vuoroväliä vaan 10. Eikä missään ole määrätty, että sen vuorovälin tarvitsisi olla juuri 10 minuuttia ja kellonajan juuri 23:30. Missään ei sanota, että brändin eri osilla pitäisi olla aikatauluiltaan identtinen palvelu, vaan koettu laatu tulee olla yhtenäinen, yhtä hyvän tyytyväisyyden tuottava. Olennaisilta osin M-juna on jo nyt samalla tasolla, mutta tulevaisuudessa se varmasti on vieläkin paremmalla.


Aikatauluiltaan identtinen palvelu saman brändin alla olisi kylläkin erittäin hyvä ominaisuus. Metro ja metron liityntälinjat noudattavat tätä tasoa tällä hetkellä. Mutta jos Kehärata olisi "aito" metro, sen liityntälinjat eivät voisi kulkea lähellekään 23 asti joka päivä, saati sitten vieläpä yhtä tiheästi kuin junat.



> Onko joku, Elmo, minä tai joku muu vaatinut erityyppisten raskasraidereittien erottamista eri kaavioihin? Ainoastaan brändeistä on minusta puhuttu, ja Metro on tuntunut etenkin minun ja Elmon mielestä fiksulta implementoida kaupunkiratajuniin. Se voidaa tehdä myös kompromissina, joka näkyy avatarkuvassani (M-Kaupunkirata / M-Stadsbana).
> 
> Onkin tragikoomista, että Perä-Vantaan korpeen rakennetaan metrotunnelia. Mutta kun kerran rakennetaan, niin sitten sitä rataa pitää hyödyntää täysimääräisesti, liikennöiden 10 min vuorovälein yöhön saakka. Eli Hiekkiksestä etelään 5 min välein, myös pyhinä.


Tämä vaatisi myös A-junan pyhäiltaliikenteen 10 min välein. Uskokaa jo, ei niitä matkustajia ole olemassakaan sellaisille vuoroväleille, varsinkaan Hiekkiksestä etelään 5 min välein. Ruuhka-aika ja sunnuntai-ilta ovat kuljettajien palkkojen lisäksi myös matkustajamääriltään aivan eri lukemissa, eikä Keravan tai Leppävaaran kaupunkiradalla ole sellaisia matkustajavolyymeja.



> K-juna ei tarjoa matkustajalle juuri mitään etua verrattuna N-junaan, sillä 2 min nopeampi matka-aika ei ole sitä. Kuten totesit, Keravalta käytetään mieluiten YRH-junia, joten on sangen todennäköistä, että jossain vaiheessa todetaan, ettei Pukinmäkien ja Tapanilojen ohittamiseen ole mitään pätevää syytä  etenkin, kun se mutkistaa metrokaaviota matkustajan näkökulmasta.





> Tätä minäkin juuri hain. K-junan kehitys on muutenkin ollut asemien lisääntymiseen päin, ja N-junan liikennöintiaika on pikku hiljaa kasvanut.
> 
> Totta kai Kehäradan kaavioissa se näytetään entisellään, koska Kehäradan suunnitelmien ei ole tarkoituskaan ottaa kantaa siihen, tuleeko ajaa K- vai N-junia. Tällaiset asiat ratkaistaan HSL:n liikennöintisuunnitelmissa. Mitään tietoa minulla tästä ei toki ole, vaan vain valistunut arvaus siitä, että asia on hyvinkin mahdollista kun kehitystä vähän ekstrapoloi.


Hiljaiseen aikaan olisikin tilaa liikennöidä kaukoraiteilla K/N/T/R/H-junien korvaajaa: HKI-Pasila-Oulunkylä-Malmi-Tikkurila-Korso-Kerava-Järvenpää-(kaikki asemat)-Riihimäki tunnuksella N. Kaupunkirataa (Keravalla saakka) ajaisi joka aseman T-juna välillä Helsinki-Järvenpää. Lähtöaikoina käytettäisiin nykyisiä slotteja, junien lähtöajat klo 21.xx-01.xx Helsingistä joka päivä: Kaukoraide 19/N, 41/Z, 48/N, Kaupunkiraide 01/T, 31/T. T-junia olisi edelleen viikonloppuöisin Helsingistä samalla tavalla kuin nytkin.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Asemien palvelutaso on erilainen, tämän huomaa varsinkin vankassa lumipyryssä - eikä se ainakaan silloin ole vähäpätöistä. Kioskit tai junan vessat eivät nekään ole mielestäni täysin vähäpätöisiä, brändin palvelulupauksen ulkopuolelle jääviä asioita.


Miten tunneli- tai pinta-aseman palvelutaso lumipyryssä riippuu junan väristä? Kyllä Myllypuron asemalla on lumipyryssä aika kylmä, ja toisaalta melkoinen rajuilma saa olla että Malminkartanon asemalla kastuu. Kioskejakaan ei kaikilla asemilla ole - ei metrossa eikä kaupunkiradoilla. En edes tiedä kummassa yrität väittää niitä olevan tiheämmin. Junan vessat ovat kyllä mukava juttu, kun matka kestää pitkään, mutta tyypillisellä kaupunkiratamatkalla jaksaa kyllä odotella sinne omalle asemalle - missä ei edes tarvitse pelätä "huteja" kun juna nytkähtää.




> Eikä liikennöintiaikakaan pidä paikkaansa, Keravan kaupunkiradalla on pe-la ja la-su öinä 23h/vrk palvelu Helsingistä poispäin ja muina vuorokausinakin/toisella suunnalla palvelukatkos on vain reilut 2 tuntia. Helsingin ja Leppävaaran välillä on palvelua 1:30 asti ja viikonloppuöinä Helsingistä poispäin on 23h/vrk palvelu.


Ja Vantaankoskellekin pääsee peräti 23.34 lähtevällä junalla ennen monen tunnin taukoa. Pitäisi varmaan erottaa tämä brändi kokonaan Keravan kaupunkiradan brändistä.




> Ja on silläkin matkustajalle väliä, onko junassa kuljettaja ja kondyktööri vai ei.


Konduktöörillä saattaa olla matkustajien turvallisuudentunteen kannalta jonkinlainen merkitys, mutta tosiasiassahan lähijunissakaan ei suurella osalla matkustajista ole mitään pääsyä konduktöörin luo tai päinvastoin - yksiköiden välillä kun on hiukan hankala siirtyä. Kuljettajan mukanaololla on matkustajan kannalta merkitystä vain evakuointi- tai muissa erityistilanteissa, eikä niitä satu niin usein, että sen takia pitäisi erilliset brändit olla.




> A-juna tarjoaa edelleenkin 10-30 min välein palvelua, eikä kysyntää ole Espoon suunnan omakotitaloista varmastikaan 10 min välein viikonloppuna, aamuista ja illoista puhumattakaan.
> Ehkäpä Martinlaakso, mutta entäs se Kivistö? Tai Savio? Mäkkylä? Myllypuroonkin metro tehtiin vain, jotta päästäisiin Kontulaan, josta löyty metron käyttäjiä vaikka kuinka.


Sulla on varmaan näyttää jotain numeroitakin näiden asemien käyttäjämääristä (tai arvioista), kun noin varma olet? Kivistössäkin luulisi olevan aika tavalla potentiaalisia matkustajia, eikä Leppävaaran kaupunkiradan varrella kovin paljon omakotitaloja ole. Lisäksi omakotitaloja löytyy myös metron varrelta.




> Aikatauluiltaan identtinen palvelu saman brändin alla olisi kylläkin erittäin hyvä ominaisuus. Metro ja metron liityntälinjat noudattavat tätä tasoa tällä hetkellä. Mutta jos Kehärata olisi "aito" metro, sen liityntälinjat eivät voisi kulkea lähellekään 23 asti joka päivä, saati sitten vieläpä yhtä tiheästi kuin junat.


Miksi eivät voisi kulkea? Ja mikä metron liityntälinja kulkee yhtä tiheästi kuin metro?




> Tämä vaatisi myös A-junan pyhäiltaliikenteen 10 min välein. Uskokaa jo, ei niitä matkustajia ole olemassakaan sellaisille vuoroväleille, varsinkaan Hiekkiksestä etelään 5 min välein. Ruuhka-aika ja sunnuntai-ilta ovat kuljettajien palkkojen lisäksi myös matkustajamääriltään aivan eri lukemissa, eikä Keravan tai Leppävaaran kaupunkiradalla ole sellaisia matkustajavolyymeja.


Uskotaan, heti kun annat niitä numeroita. Toki voi myös kysyä, onko järkeä ajaa metrolla sunnuntaisin niin tiheästi kuin nykyisin ajetaan.

Tai no, kaivoin itse numeroita. Käyttäjiä arkisin, Wikipediasta:
Leppävaara 19 775
Mäkkylä 858
Pitäjänmäki 2 851
Valimo 5 019
Huopalahti 11 200
Ilmala 2 400
Pasila 50 200
Helsinki 91 000
Yhteensä 183 303

Mellunmäki 7 724
Kontula 20 000
Myllypuro 4 504
Itäkeskus 22 158
Siilitie 6 196
Herttoniemi 16 039
Kulosaari 2 329
Kalasatama 2 523
Sörnäinen 18 977
Hakaniemi 14 483
Kaisaniemi 10 298
Rautatientori 26 166
Yhteensä 151 397

Eli vaikka Leppävaaran kaupunkiradalle ei laskisi kuin kolmanneksen Helsingin ja Pasilan käyttäjistä (voi tietysti olla että pitäisi laskea vähemmänkin - karkea laskelma tämä on joka tapauksessa), oltaisiin silti yli puolessa metron vastaavasta lukemasta, ja kyse on kuitenkin jonkin verran lyhemmästä radasta. Keravan kaupunkiradalla oletan olevan enemmän käyttäjiä kuin Leppävaaran kaupunkiradalla. Vaikka siis kaupunkiradoilla ei ihan samaa vuoroväliä ajettaisikaan kuin metrolla, ei se nyt niin kaukana ole, että eri brändiä tarvittaisiin.

----------


## hylje

> Vaikka siis kaupunkiradoilla ei ihan samaa vuoroväliä ajettaisikaan kuin metrolla, ei se nyt niin kaukana ole, että eri brändiä tarvittaisiin.


Tässä siis nykytilanne. Kohta kaupunkirataliikenne hoidetaan samalla tavoin kuin metro: ilman VR:ää. Siinä kohti pitää kuitenkin rakentaa uusi organisaatio ja sille identiteetti: HSL:llä on jo metro jonka toimintatapa sekä identiteetti ovat hyvät. Vaikka syntyvät säästöt eivät johtaisivatkaan parempaan vuoroväliin ei kannata keksiä pyörää uudelleen. Tuskin HSL:n tähänastiset yhtenäistämistoimet kääntyvät päälaelleen.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Ja on silläkin matkustajalle väliä, onko junassa kuljettaja ja kondyktööri vai ei.


Jos olisi, Pariisin metrossakin varmaan automaattilinjalle olisi perustettu oma brändinsä?




> A-juna tarjoaa edelleenkin 10-30 min välein palvelua, eikä kysyntää ole Espoon suunnan omakotitaloista varmastikaan 10 min välein viikonloppuna, aamuista ja illoista puhumattakaan.


A-juna onkin valmis metrolinja yhtä lailla kuin tomaattimetro oli valmis silloin kun se kulki Hakaniemestä Herttoniemeen. A-junasta puuttuu sekä keskustan pää (Pisara) että Espoon pää (Espoon kaupunkirata).

Leppävaarassa ja Espoon keskuksessa on muuten yhtä vähän omakotitaloja kuin Itäkeskuksessa ja Herttoniemessä. Kilon asema vastannee vähintään Siilitietä. Tuomarila ihan hyvin Myllypuroa. Mäkkylässä on nyt taas hyvin tilaa kehittää, kun Kehä I tunneloitiin, ja muutenkin varmasti tulee kehittymään. Rantaradan varrella on reilusti tiivistämispotentiaalia, myös Helsingin puolella.




> Aikatauluiltaan identtinen palvelu saman brändin alla olisi kylläkin erittäin hyvä ominaisuus.


Eli tosiaankin, lähijunien nykyinen brändiarvo ainakin voidaan sitten unohtaa. Niitähän liikennöidään erivärisellä kalustolla, joissa on erilaisia penkkejä. Ja eri linjat liikennöivät eri tiheydellä ja liikennöinti jatkuu eripituisia aikoja. On vieläpä erilaisia skip-stop-junia ja sitten joka asemalla pysähtyviä. Ja eri asemilla on erilaisia palveluita ja erilainen sääsuojaus.

Kun mielestäsi on tärkeää yhtenäistää tämä lähijunien palvelu, muttei kuitenkaan sen yhden metrolinjan kanssa, niin mikäs sitten otetaan lähijunien brändin periaatteeksi?

M-juna? Ei, mutta silloinhan Espoon omakotitaloihin tarjotaan liikaa junia.

L-juna? Ei, mutta silloinhan pitää pidentää kaikkien junien liikennöintiaikaa tuntikausia. Ja jos R-junat pitäisi korvata T-junilla, aika harva enää haluaisi Riihimäelle junalla.

Mikä olisi kaikkien linjojen yhteinen vuoroväli? 10 minuuttia? Ei, mutta silloinhan liikennöidään Kivistön perämetsiin liikaa junia. 20 minuuttia? Mutta mahtuisivatko niin pitkät junat enää asemille? Ja saako brändissä olla eripituisia junia? Onhan metrobrändillekin tärkeää, että junat ovat oikean mittaisia.

Mikäs sitten olisi se lähijunien brändimanuaalin yhtenäinen periaate?

Toivon, että kun pohdit tuota, ymmärrät kuinka järjetön ajatus on, että metrojunabrändissä pitäisi vakioida ihan kaikki asiat. Ei niin vain ole mitään syytä tehdä. Tärkeää on tarjota palvelua juuri oikeaan tarpeeseen.

Hyvän brändin tärkein ominaisuus on, että se vastaa asiakkaiden tarpeisiin mahdollisimman hyvin. Hyvä brändi ei suinkaan välttämättä tarkoita mahdollisimman vakioitua tapaa tehdä asioita; se on vain yksi tapa vastata asiakkaiden odotuksiin. McDonald's on sellainen. Esimerkiksi IBM taas perustuu täysin päinvastaiseen.

----------


## Knightrider

> Miten tunneli- tai pinta-aseman palvelutaso lumipyryssä riippuu junan väristä? Kyllä Myllypuron asemalla on lumipyryssä aika kylmä, ja toisaalta melkoinen rajuilma saa olla että Malminkartanon asemalla kastuu. Kioskejakaan ei kaikilla asemilla ole - ei metrossa eikä kaupunkiradoilla. En edes tiedä kummassa yrität väittää niitä olevan tiheämmin.


Metron palvelulupaukseen kuuluu kioskit asemalla. Millä metroasemalla tämä ei toteudu?





> Ja Vantaankoskellekin pääsee peräti 23.34 lähtevällä junalla ennen monen tunnin taukoa. Pitäisi varmaan erottaa tämä brändi kokonaan Keravan kaupunkiradan brändistä.


Ei, vaan alkaa Kehäradan jälkeen ajamaan sitä öisin. Kilpailutuksen jälkeen liikenne on edullisempaa ja voidaan tehdä niin päin, että kaupunkijuna kulkeisi 2:00 asti, onhan vielä säännöllisiä saapuvia lentoja 01.xx HKI-Vantaalla. Tällöin kaikilla paikallisjunilla olisi sama liikennöintiaika.



> Konduktöörillä saattaa olla matkustajien turvallisuudentunteen kannalta jonkinlainen merkitys, mutta tosiasiassahan lähijunissakaan ei suurella osalla matkustajista ole mitään pääsyä konduktöörin luo tai päinvastoin - yksiköiden välillä kun on hiukan hankala siirtyä. Kuljettajan mukanaololla on matkustajan kannalta merkitystä vain evakuointi- tai muissa erityistilanteissa, eikä niitä satu niin usein, että sen takia pitäisi erilliset brändit olla.





> Vaikka siis kaupunkiradoilla ei ihan samaa vuoroväliä ajettaisikaan kuin metrolla, ei se nyt niin kaukana ole, että eri brändiä tarvittaisiin.


Jokaiseen kommenttiin voi vastata erikseen, ettei riitä erillisille brändeille, mutta lopputulemana on hankala kuvitella, että matkustajien mielestä A- ja U-junat ovat eri asia, mutta A- ja metrojunat sama asia. Koska myöskään yhteistä rataa ei ole metriäkään, ei häiriöitilanteissa näiden järjestelmien välillä ole mitään yhteyttä, mutta kyllä vaan Pääradan ongelmat heijastuvat todellisuudessa Keravan kaupunkiradalle.





> Miksi eivät voisi kulkea?


Koska kysyntää ei ole. Tutkipa vaikka nykyaikatauluja. Junien tapauksessa asuinalueet ovat junan ympärille rakennettuja, kun taas metrolle on kärrättävä väki asuinalueiltaan - kaikilla idän asuinalueilla on oma bussilinjansa tämän vuoksi.



> Tai no, kaivoin itse numeroita. Käyttäjiä arkisin, Wikipediasta:
> Leppävaara 19 775
> Mäkkylä 858
> Pitäjänmäki 2 851
> Valimo 5 019
> Huopalahti 11 200
> Ilmala 2 400
> Pasila 50 200
> Helsinki 91 000
> ...


Ei mikään, siinä pointtini - jos Itä-Helsingissä kulkee 20 minuutin välein erittäin tyhjiä liityntäbusseja 23.30 asti, miten sellainen voisi olla järkevää Vantaan reunoilla? Ja ovatko nuo luvut Leppävaaran kaupunkiradan matkustajamäärät vai kaikkien junien?

Mitä harvempi asuinalue, sitä järjettömämpää on pakotettu tiheä vuoroväli ja 20 min. välein kulkeva liityntäbussi:
Kehäradan länsipuoliskon lähialueiden (jolta liityntälinjoja tulee menemään/menee asemalle) asukastiheyksiä
Piispankylä: 199/km2​
Lapinkylä: 185/km2​
Seutula: 136/km2
Myllymäki: 80/km2​
Riipilä: 50/km2​
Luhtaanmäki: 44/km2​
Kiila: 37/km2​
Petikko: 31/km2​
Keimola: 17/km2​
Viinikkala: 15/km2​

Metron liityntälinjojen tapauksessa esim. Aurinkolahdessa on asukkaita 5 378/km2​ ja syrjäisessä, paljon rakentamatonta aluetta sisältävälläkin alueella 1 763/km2. Lähestulkoon täysin omakotipitoisella Vesalallakin tiheys on 4 918/km2​.
Kumpaa kannattaa ajaa 5 minuutin välein + 20 minuutin välein liityntälinjoilla 23.30 asti?
Työpaikoilla ei ole tässä vertailussa väliä, sillä puhutaan nimenomaan liityntäliikenteestä asuialueille.



> Eli vaikka Leppävaaran kaupunkiradalle ei laskisi kuin kolmanneksen Helsingin ja Pasilan käyttäjistä (voi tietysti olla että pitäisi laskea vähemmänkin - karkea laskelma tämä on joka tapauksessa), oltaisiin silti yli puolessa metron vastaavasta lukemasta, ja kyse on kuitenkin jonkin verran lyhemmästä radasta. Keravan kaupunkiradalla oletan olevan enemmän käyttäjiä kuin Leppävaaran kaupunkiradalla.





> Tässä siis nykytilanne. Kohta kaupunkirataliikenne hoidetaan samalla tavoin kuin metro: ilman VR:ää. Siinä kohti pitää kuitenkin rakentaa uusi organisaatio ja sille identiteetti: HSL:llä on jo metro jonka toimintatapa sekä identiteetti ovat hyvät. Vaikka syntyvät säästöt eivät johtaisivatkaan parempaan vuoroväliin ei kannata keksiä pyörää uudelleen. Tuskin HSL:n tähänastiset yhtenäistämistoimet kääntyvät päälaelleen.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Tässä siis nykytilanne. Kohta kaupunkirataliikenne hoidetaan samalla tavoin kuin metro: ilman VR:ää. Siinä kohti pitää kuitenkin rakentaa uusi organisaatio ja sille identiteetti: HSL:llä on jo metro jonka toimintatapa sekä identiteetti ovat hyvät. Vaikka syntyvät säästöt eivät johtaisivatkaan parempaan vuoroväliin ei kannata keksiä pyörää uudelleen. Tuskin HSL:n tähänastiset yhtenäistämistoimet kääntyvät päälaelleen.


Juuri näin.




> Metron palvelulupaukseen kuuluu kioskit asemalla. Millä metroasemalla tämä ei toteudu?


Ahaa, näin päin tarkoitit. Korjaat varmaan, jos olen väärässä, mutta Kulosaaressa, Kalasatamassa ja Puotilassa en muista nähneeni. Lisäksi viimeksi kun tarkistin (vuosia sitten), Myllypuron kioski oli kiinni. Toisin päin myös niin, että on niitä kioskeja kaupunkiradan asemillakin sekä niiden läheisyydessä. Ja oli miten oli, en jaksa käsittää miksi tämä vaatisi brändäämään junat eri tavalla.




> Ei, vaan alkaa Kehäradan jälkeen ajamaan sitä öisin. Kilpailutuksen jälkeen liikenne on edullisempaa ja voidaan tehdä niin päin, että kaupunkijuna kulkeisi 2:00 asti, onhan vielä säännöllisiä saapuvia lentoja 01.xx HKI-Vantaalla. Tällöin kaikilla paikallisjunilla olisi sama liikennöintiaika.


Paitsi Leppävaaran kaupunkiradalla, jolla liikenne loppuisi aiemmin... Edelleen, ei sama brändi vaadi tasan samaa liikennöintiaikaa joka kolkkaan.




> Jokaiseen kommenttiin voi vastata erikseen, ettei riitä erillisille brändeille, mutta lopputulemana on hankala kuvitella, että matkustajien mielestä A- ja U-junat ovat eri asia, mutta A- ja metrojunat sama asia.


S- ja U-junat ovat hiukan hankala rajatapaus. Mutta minun on myös erittäin hankala kuvitella, että matkustajien mielestä I- ja Z-junat ovat sama asia.




> Koska myöskään yhteistä rataa ei ole metriäkään, ei häiriöitilanteissa näiden järjestelmien välillä ole mitään yhteyttä, mutta kyllä vaan Pääradan ongelmat heijastuvat todellisuudessa Keravan kaupunkiradalle.


Heijastuvat, jos niiden antaa heijastua. Se on oma valintansa, eikä oikeastaan kuulu tähän keskusteluun. Mutta heijastuu tai ei, en kerta kaikkiaan näe siinä mitään syytä brändätä I-juna ja metro erikseen. Tällä periaatteellahan Espoon ja Sipoon bussit pitäisi olla eri brändin alla, kun ei niillä ole metriäkään yhteistä reittiä?




> Koska kysyntää ei ole. Tutkipa vaikka nykyaikatauluja.


Aivan. Mitään mistään brändistä johtuvaa syytä tälle ei siis ole. Joten ei ole myöskään syytä olla järjestämättä liityntäbusseja järkevästi riippumatta siitä, ajetaanko junia metron kanssa saman brändin alla vai ei.




> Junien tapauksessa asuinalueet ovat junan ympärille rakennettuja, kun taas metrolle on kärrättävä väki asuinalueiltaan - kaikilla idän asuinalueilla on oma bussilinjansa tämän vuoksi.


Tälle on omat syynsä historiassa, ja osin ero on myös aika pieni. Tämänkään en mitenkään näe vaativan erilaisia brändejä junille.




> Alunperin kirjoittanut Matkalainen
> 
> 
> Ja mikä metron liityntälinja kulkee yhtä tiheästi kuin metro?
> 
> 
> Ei mikään, siinä pointtini - jos Itä-Helsingissä kulkee 20 minuutin välein erittäin tyhjiä liityntäbusseja 23.30 asti, miten sellainen voisi olla järkevää Vantaan reunoilla?


Aiemmin kirjoitit:




> Mutta jos Kehärata olisi "aito" metro, sen liityntälinjat eivät voisi kulkea lähellekään 23 asti joka päivä, saati sitten vieläpä yhtä tiheästi kuin junat.


Eli pointtisi oli, että Kehärata ei voi kuulua metrobrändiin, koska sen asemille ei voi ajaa liityntäbusseja yhtä tiheästi kuin junia, vaikka tilanne on tasan sama kuin metrossa?




> Ja ovatko nuo luvut Leppävaaran kaupunkiradan matkustajamäärät vai kaikkien junien?


Kaikkien junien, samoin kuin metron osalta molempien haarojen. Tosin esimerkiksi Mäkkylässä ero on aika teoreettinen.




> Mitä harvempi asuinalue, sitä järjettömämpää on pakotettu tiheä vuoroväli ja 20 min. välein kulkeva liityntäbussi:
> Kehäradan länsipuoliskon lähialueiden (jolta liityntälinjoja tulee menemään/menee asemalle) asukastiheyksiä
> Piispankylä: 199/km2​
> Lapinkylä: 185/km2​
> Seutula: 136/km2
> Myllymäki: 80/km2​
> Riipilä: 50/km2​
> Luhtaanmäki: 44/km2​
> Kiila: 37/km2​
> ...


Metroradan lähialueiden (joilta liityntälinjoja menee asemalle) asukastiheyksiä:
Östersundom: 70 as/km2​

Mitä sinun oli siis tarkoitus todistaa? Että erilaisille alueille tarjotaan erilaista liityntäbussia? Miksi yksittäisen liityntäbussin vuorotiheys vaikuttaisi siihen, millä nimellä junaa kutsutaan?




> Metron liityntälinjojen tapauksessa esim. Aurinkolahdessa on asukkaita 5 378/km2​ ja syrjäisessä, paljon rakentamatonta aluetta sisältävälläkin alueella 1 763/km2. Lähestulkoon täysin omakotipitoisella Vesalallakin tiheys on 4 918/km2​.


Ja esimerkiksi Suur-Leppävaarassakin yli 1 900 as/km2, ja Leppävaaran aseman ympäristössä huomattavasti enemmän.




> Kumpaa kannattaa ajaa 5 minuutin välein + 20 minuutin välein liityntälinjoilla 23.30 asti?


Kumpaakin ja ei kumpaakaan. Ei tässä ole kyse eroista eriväristen junien välillä, vaan eroista erilaisten alueiden välillä.




> Työpaikoilla ei ole tässä vertailussa väliä, sillä puhutaan nimenomaan liityntäliikenteestä asuialueille.


Tällä en näe mitään yhteyttä käytävään keskusteluun. Totta kai työpaikoilla on väliä liikennettä suunniteltaessa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Maailmalla se mikä määritellään lähijunaverkostoiksi vaihtelee seuraavien kahden ääripään välillä: 

1) Pääosin omille radoilleen dedikoidut metromaiset linjastot kiinteine vuoroväleineen, radat osittain tunneleissa ja useita yhteisiä vaihtoterminaaleja metron kanssa. Sellaiset ovat esim Saksan suurkaupunkien S-Bahnit, Kööpenhaminan S-tog ja Parisin RER. Jokainen junavuoro kuulu johonkin linjaan ja linjat näytetään samalla kartalla kuin kaupungin metro tai raitiotiet.

2) Toinen ääripää on lähinnä taajamajunaverkosto joka on vain löysästi yhteydessä kaupungin joukkoliikenteeseen, terminaalit ovat usein erillään toisistaan ja laitakaupungilla ja vuorovälit lyhyimmillään puoli tuntia, ja linjakartta, jos sellainen on, on erillään metron ja raitioteiden linjakartoista. Sellaisia ovat usein itä- ja etelä-eurooppalaisten kaupunkien lähijunaverkot (jos niissä ylipäänsä sellainen on)

Kumpaa näitä Helsingin lähijunaverkko muistuttaa enemmän?

t. Rainer

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Kumpaa näitä Helsingin lähijunaverkko muistuttaa enemmän?


Kysymys ei ole ainoastaan, kumpaa se muistuttaa, vaan kumpaa sen pitäisi muistuttaa. Vastaus on ilmiselvästi 1, ja lähijunaverkossa ei ole mitään syytä, miksei se voisi 1 olla kaikilta osin. Siihen suuntaan sitä suunnitelmienkin perusteella kehitetään. Yhteinen kartta puuttuu, mutta sehän ei ole järjestelmän ominaisuus vaan päätös.

Toki tämä on sitten eri kysymys kuin se, tarvitsemmeko edes sitä S-bahnia erillään metrosta.

Eikä siinä sinänsä mitään, jos meillä olisi käsite "raskas raideliikenne", jonka yksi linja on nimeltään "metro". Mutta kun tuollainen ei taivu arkikäyttöön. Ei kukaan sano toiselle, että "tänne pääsee hyvin, koska asun ihan raskaan raideliikenteen aseman vieressä". Ja jos taas puhuttaisiin, että "asun ihan juna-aseman* vieressä", ei ole selvää puhutaanko nyt Nuppulinnasta vai Malmista. Jälkimmäiseen pääsee oikeasti metromaisesti. Edellinen muistuttaa sitten enemmän tuota alkuperäistä numero 2:ta saavutettavuudeltaan.

*) Juna-asema tuntuu minusta luontevammalta nimeltä nykykielessä kuin rautatieasema.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kysymys ei ole ainoastaan, kumpaa se muistuttaa, vaan kumpaa sen pitäisi muistuttaa. Vastaus on ilmiselvästi 1, ja lähijunaverkossa ei ole mitään syytä, miksei se voisi 1 olla kaikilta osin. Siihen suuntaan sitä suunnitelmienkin perusteella kehitetään. Yhteinen kartta puuttuu, mutta sehän ei ole järjestelmän ominaisuus vaan päätös.
> 
> Toki tämä on sitten eri kysymys kuin se, tarvitsemmeko edes sitä S-bahnia erillään metrosta.
> 
> Eikä siinä sinänsä mitään, jos meillä olisi käsite "raskas raideliikenne", jonka yksi linja on nimeltään "metro". Mutta kun tuollainen ei taivu arkikäyttöön. Ei kukaan sano toiselle, että "tänne pääsee hyvin, koska asun ihan raskaan raideliikenteen aseman vieressä". Ja jos taas puhuttaisiin, että "asun ihan juna-aseman* vieressä", ei ole selvää puhutaanko nyt Nuppulinnasta vai Malmista. Jälkimmäiseenpääsee oikeasti metromaisesti. Edellinen muistuttaa sitten enemmän tuota alkuperäistä numero 2:ta saavutettavuudeltaan.


Mun käsittääkseni Helsingin lähijunasysteemi on lähinnä sukua Tukholman, Wienin ja Zürichin vastaaville mutta yhtäläisyyksiä on Saksan ja Kööpenhaminan vastaaville. 
Saksassa ja Köpiksessä on se ero että metropolialueen joukkoliikenteen maksualueen ulkopuolelle ulottuva muu taajamajunaliikenne on eriytetty eikä näytetä samalla kartalla, ja niissä on eri kalusto kokonaan. Jotta helsingissä päästäisii siihen pitäisi todella Riihimäen, Lahden ja Karjaan junat poistaa "kaupunkijunien" kartalta, tai näyttää niiden pysähdyspaikat vain Keravalle/Kirkkonummelle asti ja eri väriskaalalla. Jos junarunkoja käytetään sekaisin taajamajunissa  ja metropolialueen sisällä, voisi olla eri kartat taajamajunien reiteille junan sisällä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Jotta helsingissä päästäisii siihen pitäisi todella Riihimäen, Lahden ja Karjaan junat poistaa "kaupunkijunien" kartalta, tai näyttää niiden pysähdyspaikat vain Keravalle/Kirkkonummelle asti ja eri väriskaalalla.


Kyllä. Näinhän monissa saksalaisissa kaupungeissakin erotellaan regional-palvelu ja lähipalvelu. Edellistä yleensä myös hoitaa kaukoliikenneoperaattori, jälkimmäistä kaupunki. Esimerkkeinä nyt vaikka Düsseldorf ja Frankfurt.

Suomessa olisi aineksia jopa koko Etelä-Suomen tiheän liikenteen reittikartan esittämiseen. VR:llä Z-junat ja R-junat (Tampereelle ja Lahteen jatkavine variantteineen) ovat jopa paljon lähempänä IC2-junia kuin vaikka A-junaa. Jos olisin VR:n Product Manager, tekisin nimenomaan tällaisen Turusta Tampereelle ja Kouvolaan ulottuvan raidekaavion, jossa palvelulupaus olisi "vähintään kerran tunnissa joka asemalta". Brändäisin nämä jopa ihan omalle kalustolleen IC2-ohjausvaunujunin ja Sm4:in. Näiden palvelulupaukseen voisi kuitenkin hyvin kuulua, että niissä kaikissa myös paikalliset seutuliput käyvät. Tämä olisi nimenomaan VR:n palvelulupaus, ei HSL:n tai Jolin tai minkään muunkaan. Selkeyden vuoksi jättäisin siitä lähijunat pois ja merkitsisin vain vaihtoasemat niille. Tärkeämpää olisi tällaisessa brändissä painottaa sitä yhdenmukaista palvelua isommalla alueella kuin liityntäjunia. Tämän palvelun tulisi itsessään tuoda jo riittävän lähelle ja kattavasti. Ja jos olisin VR:n CEO, potkaisisin tämän VR:stä omaksi tytäryhtiökseen.  :Smile: 

Ehkäpä vielä piirtelen hahmotelman.

----------


## ultrix

> Suomessa olisi aineksia jopa koko Etelä-Suomen tiheän liikenteen reittikartan esittämiseen. VR:llä Z-junat ja R-junat (Tampereelle ja Lahteen jatkavine variantteineen) ovat jopa paljon lähempänä IC2-junia kuin vaikka A-junaa. Jos olisin VR:n Product Manager, tekisin nimenomaan tällaisen Turusta Tampereelle ja Kouvolaan ulottuvan raidekaavion, jossa palvelulupaus olisi "vähintään kerran tunnissa joka asemalta". Brändäisin nämä jopa ihan omalle kalustolleen IC2-ohjausvaunujunin ja Sm4:in. Näiden palvelulupaukseen voisi kuitenkin hyvin kuulua, että niissä kaikissa myös paikalliset seutuliput käyvät. Tämä olisi nimenomaan VR:n palvelulupaus, ei HSL:n tai Jolin tai minkään muunkaan. Selkeyden vuoksi jättäisin siitä lähijunat pois ja merkitsisin vain vaihtoasemat niille. Tärkeämpää olisi tällaisessa brändissä painottaa sitä yhdenmukaista palvelua isommalla alueella kuin liityntäjunia. Tämän palvelun tulisi itsessään tuoda jo riittävän lähelle ja kattavasti. Ja jos olisin VR:n CEO, potkaisisin tämän VR:stä omaksi tytäryhtiökseen.


Juuri näin. Tosin R-juna ja IC2 eivät ole samaa tuotetta vaan niiden ero on sama kuin RB (RegionalBahn) ja RE/IR(E)-tuotteilla (RegionalExpress/InterRegio[Express]). RB pysähtyy joka asemalla lukuunottamatta S-Bahn-alueita ja RE sekä Sveitsin IR ja Saksan IRE tärkeimmillä asemilla, mutta harvemmin kuin IC tai ICE (Pendolinon saksalainen vastine).

Lähitulevaisuudessa tulee myös VR:llä eteen brändiuudistus, sillä IC2, jonka palvelulupaus on "kokonaan kaksikerroksinen IC:n hintainen kaukojuna ilman ravintolavaunua ja röökikupeeta" on vaarassa sekoittua kokonaan kaksikerroksisten, Pendolino-nopeuksisien IC-junien kanssa, jossa on ravintolavaunu ja ehkä röökikoppikin.

Eli jos TampereHelsinki-rataosuus on prototyyppirata, niin palvelutuotteet olisivat esim. seuraavanlaiset:
Pendolino ja kokonaan kaksikerroksiset pitkän matkan IC-junat, välipysähdykset Pasila ja TikkurilaIC2-junien uudelleenbrändäys InterRegio-juniksi, välipysähdykset em. lisäksi Riihimäki, Hämeenlinna, Toijala ja LempääläRegioExpress-junat, pysähtyy kuin nykyinen R-juna TampereelleRegio-juna, pysähtyy kuin H-juna + tärkeimmillä asemilla Tikkurilan ja Keravan välillä (tällainen liikennöisi myös Nikkilään) ja Lempäälästä Tampereelle joka asemallaM-kaupunkijuna ("metro"), pysähtyy kuin N-juna

Epävarmin näistä konsepteista on toi RE/R-kohta, josta en osaa sanoa, mikä olisi "optimaalisin" tapa brändätä ja palvella. Nykyiseen H-junaan en tohtisi liikaa koskea, mutta Korso, Koivukylä ja Nikkilä tarvitsevat myös nopean junayhteyden Helsinkiin. On myös syytä kysyä, onko tässä liikaa brändejä, jos on InterRegio, RegioExpress, Regio ja Metro-kaupunkijunat.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Juuri näin. Tosin R-juna ja IC2 eivät ole samaa tuotetta vaan niiden ero on sama kuin RB (RegionalBahn) ja RE/IR(E)-tuotteilla (RegionalExpress/InterRegio[Express]). RB pysähtyy joka asemalla lukuunottamatta S-Bahn-alueita ja RE sekä Sveitsin IR ja Saksan IRE tärkeimmillä asemilla, mutta harvemmin kuin IC tai ICE (Pendolinon saksalainen vastine).


Kyllä, nämä ovat toki erilaisia ominaisuuksiltaan, mutta silti selvimmät vastinparit. Ja koska olisi kovin köyhää esittää vain toinen. En siis tarkoita, että ne olisivat täsmälleen samanlaisia junia, vaan että ne olisivat yhden palvelukonseptin kaksi vähän erilaista osaa, mutta monin yhtäläisyyksin.

Tulevaisuudessa uusisin näiden kalustonkin ihan samanlaisiksi moottorijuniksi, mutta Sm4:stä ei aika ihan hetkeen ole jättämässä. Talgo 22 olisi (ollut) oikein mainio tällaiseen, mutta löytyy sitä muitakin tupladekkerijunia.

Nämä myös erottaisin VR:n lentoliikennehinnoittelusta ja ottaisin ehkä jopa paikanvarauksenkin pois. Idea olisi differentioitua ruuhka-Suomen säännölliseksi ja helpoksi palveluksi, jossa matkan voi suunnitella vaikka 5 minuuttiakin etukäteen. Selkeä pesäero siis VR:n kaukomatkoihin, joilla tarjottaisiin muutenkin lentoliikenteen fiilistä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:06 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 15:56 ----------




> Eli jos TampereHelsinki-rataosuus on prototyyppirata, niin palvelutuotteet olisivat esim. seuraavanlaiset:
> Pendolino ja kokonaan kaksikerroksiset pitkän matkan IC-junat, välipysähdykset Pasila ja TikkurilaIC2-junien uudelleenbrändäys InterRegio-juniksi, välipysähdykset em. lisäksi Riihimäki, Hämeenlinna, Toijala ja LempääläRegioExpress-junat, pysähtyy kuin nykyinen R-juna TampereelleRegio-juna, pysähtyy kuin H-juna + tärkeimmillä asemilla Tikkurilan ja Keravan välillä (tällainen liikennöisi myös Nikkilään) ja Lempäälästä Tampereelle joka asemallaM-kaupunkijuna ("metro"), pysähtyy kuin N-juna


Minä näen taas, että listassa on jo liikaa vaihtoehtoja, kun ei tämä mikään Saksa ole.  :Wink:  Noista siis Pendolino ja IC ovat selkeästi oma matkustusluokkansa, mutta nuo kolme keskimmäistä yhdistäisin samalla tavalla yhdeksi kuin Pendolino ja IC:kin ovat yhdessä. Siitä vain on vähän eri variantteja pysähdyskäyttäytymisessä. Siis selkeä hybridiluokkansa noiden kahden ääripään väliin.

Nimi voisi olla vaikka vain VR Regio, josta on sitten vähän eri makuja noine InterRegioineen ja RegioExpresseineen. Tai sitten vaikka VR City, josta on myös variantti CityExpress.

----------


## ultrix

Mä näen IC2:n tulevaisuuden nimenomaan IR-tyyppisenä seutujen välisenä pikajunana, joka tarjoaa myös seutujen sisäisiä nopeita yhteyksiä. Kalustona Sr2 + kerrostalovaunut + Edo-ohjausvaunu, joka pendelöi 4 h kierrosajalla HkiTpe, 3 h kierrosajalla HkiKv ja 8 h kierrosajalla HkiTkuTpe. Sisältäen toki erilaisia variaatioita Seinäjoelle, Vaasaan, Poriin ja Jyväskylään liikennöivistä IR-junista, joita tosin ei ole kuin muutama nykyäänkin.

Yksikerros-IC-vaunut asetettaisiin pääasiassa IC-juniin, jotka liikennöivät rataosilla, joilla ei ajeta 200 km/h. Eli esimerkiksi TurkuTamperePieksämäki, Savon rata ja yöjunat.

----------


## Elmo Allen

No niin, tästä näin myymään ideaa VR:lle.  :Wink: 

Tämä on toki vain "heitetty pallo", mutta mietin muutamia muutoksia piirtämisen lomassa:

- Y-juna (nyt C1) pysähtyy myös Espoon keskuksessa (mahdollista kunhan Espoon kaupunkirata on valmis ja S/U-junat ovat taas nopeita junia) ja se on jatkettu Hankoon.
- Turun IC:t lopetettu, nyt vain tunnin välein juna Tampereelle (CX4), jossa vaihto Jyväskylän suunnan juniin. Vaikea ajatella, että kysyntää olisi vielä erillisille IC-junille. Tiheämpi vuoroväli ja Auran pysähdys kompensoivat. Periaatteessa näitä CX-junia voisi jatkaa myös Tampereelta eteenpäin ei-CX:inä, mutta itse näkisin mielelläni tällä omanvärisen kaluston, jota ei muuhun käytetä.
- Tampereen IC2:lle (CX2) lisätty Kerava, vastapainona IC-junilta poistettu Hämeenlinna ja Toijala (selkeämpi ero) ja ovat nyt lähes pendolinoja.
- R-junia nyt kaksi tunnissa, toinen Poriin (C2) ja toinen Kouvolaan (C3).
- Z-juna jatkettu Kouvolaan Nastolan pysähdyksellä (CX3), edelleen IC2-nopeuksien veroinen yhteys.
- Turulle ja Tampereelle kehitetty laajempi seutulippu

Porin-juna voisi toisaalta olla myös CX2:n jatko, mikä parantaisi Helsingin-yhteyksiä, mutta nyt tekee toistaalta vahvemman Tampereen-heilurin. Väli Pori-Tampere ei myöskään välttämättä ole ihan Express-nimen arvoinen.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Liite


 Aikas söpö väri sulla...
 :Tongue:

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Aikas söpö väri sulla...


Sanoisin jopa, että pinqee. Mutta pinkki on muotia ja sopii hipstereille, joille tämä on suunnattu. Erottuu vihreästä, herättää huomiota kuin punainen, muttei yhtä aggressiivisesti. Sponsorina DNA.  :Smile:

----------


## Murzu

> No niin, tästä näin myymään ideaa VR:lle.


Paljon oli vaivaa nähty, kivat värit ja kaikki, mutta pitää silti vähän muistuttaa realiteeteistä. Jos oman värinen kalusto ja oma prändi kaikille rataosille olisi näin tärkeää, niin kaluston määrää täytyisi lisätä melkoisesti, jotta tämä prändäys onnistuisi yhtä hienosti kuin pinkissä kartassa. Tosiasiassa prändäyksestä ei ymmärrä muuta kuin friikit. Normaali pulliainen ei erota pendoliinoa ic:stä tms, vaan hän osaa katsoa matkalipusta ainoastaan laiturin, ja hyppää peltiseen laatikkoon jossa on ovi, mikä se laatikko sitten ikinä onkin. Näin siis keskiverto matkustaja. Sitten loput ei ymmärrä edes laitureista mitään, vaan kampeaa itsensä ensimmäiseen junan näköiseen peltilaatikkoon mikä verkkokalvoille osuu, ja alkaa vasta sitten miettiä onko oikea juna. Sitten se toinen tosiasia: Nykysysteemissä vaunukierto on niin tehokasta, että tuollainen prändäys pakottaisi lisäämään kalustoa, ja sitten tällaisen prändätyn kaluston seisonta-aika lisääntyisi, kun sitä ei voisi käyttää muualla. Eli ostettaisiin lisää kalustoa odottamaan prändiasemille seisomaan tuntikaupalla. Nykysysteemissä vaunusto ei seiso pitkiä aikoja päivän aikana, tai seisoo pakostakin välillä, mutta mahdollisimman vähän. Prändi-ihmiset ei ymmärrä, että junia ja vaunuja ei ilmesty kuin tyhjästä lähtöasemille, vaan ne vaatii toimivan kierron. Lisäksi veturien kierto toimii myös henkilöjunien sekä tavarajunien välillä, olivatpa tavaravaunut minkä värisiä tahansa. Prändi-ihmisillä loppuisi vaunut ja veturi kovin äkkiä kesken, tai ne kasaantuisivat kaikki sinne ja tänne suomenmaata, ja siellä missä tarvittaisiin olisi tyhjää ratapihaa. Esim kalustoa ei noin vain "naps" taiota Turusta Kouvolaan viidessä sekunnissa, vaikka tarttis mulle kaikki nyt ja heti. Nykyinen kalustokierto on jo melko tehokasta, sitä voi vielä jonkin verran tehostaa, mutta mahdollisuuksien raja on jo aika lähellä. 

Mutta siitä vain jos jollain löytyy rahnaa ostaa uutta kalustoa ja vieläpä seisomaan tyhjän panttina, prändin mukaisesti.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Tosiasiassa prändäyksestä ei ymmärrä muuta kuin friikit. Normaali pulliainen ei erota pendoliinoa ic:stä tms, vaan hän osaa katsoa matkalipusta ainoastaan laiturin, ja hyppää peltiseen laatikkoon jossa on ovi, mikä se laatikko sitten ikinä onkin. Näin siis keskiverto matkustaja. Sitten loput ei ymmärrä edes laitureista mitään, vaan kampeaa itsensä ensimmäiseen junan näköiseen peltilaatikkoon mikä verkkokalvoille osuu, ja alkaa vasta sitten miettiä onko oikea juna. Sitten se toinen tosiasia: Nykysysteemissä vaunukierto on niin tehokasta, että tuollainen prändäys pakottaisi lisäämään kalustoa, ja sitten tällaisen prändätyn kaluston seisonta-aika lisääntyisi, kun sitä ei voisi käyttää muualla. Eli ostettaisiin lisää kalustoa odottamaan prändiasemille seisomaan tuntikaupalla. Nykysysteemissä vaunusto ei seiso pitkiä aikoja päivän aikana, tai seisoo pakostakin välillä, mutta mahdollisimman vähän. Prändi-ihmiset ei ymmärrä, että junia ja vaunuja ei ilmesty kuin tyhjästä lähtöasemille, vaan ne vaatii toimivan kierron. Lisäksi veturien kierto toimii myös henkilöjunien sekä tavarajunien välillä, olivatpa tavaravaunut minkä värisiä tahansa. Prändi-ihmisillä loppuisi vaunut ja veturi kovin äkkiä kesken, tai ne kasaantuisivat kaikki sinne ja tänne suomenmaata, ja siellä missä tarvittaisiin olisi tyhjää ratapihaa.


No onpas pessimistinen käsitys keskivertosuomalaisen älynlahjoista. Jos brändäys on niin turhaa niin miksi sitä tehdään muualla maailmassa -- ja muilla toimialoilla? Samalla logiikalla kai tavallinen tallaaja ei kumminkaan ymmärrä mitä eroa on kahdella shampoopullolla kaupan hyllyssä joten turha brändätä niitä? Newsflash: brändin on tarkoitus juuri luoda tätä erottautumista.

Tuo suunnitelma perustuu sitäpaitsi ihan selkeästi tasatahtiaikatauluun. Ei sellaisen kalustokierto ole rakettitiedettä. Sama junakokoonpano ajaa ensin suuntaan A ja sitten takaisin suuntaan B. Ja suuntaan A, ja suuntaan B -- edestakaisin. Tasatahtiaikataulussa vältetään ylimääräistä vaihtotyötä, ja ohjausvaunuja käytettäessä ei tarvitse vaihtaa edes veturia päästä toiseen. Ja jos sama runko ajaa edestakaisin samaa väliä niin miten niitä junia päätyy yhtäkkiä liikaa jonnekin ja liian vähän jonnekin muualle? Kenties VR:n nykyinen kalustokierto onkin salatiedettä, mutta ei sen tarvitse olla. Mitä tehokkuuteen tulee, niin monesti olen ihmetellyt miten VR makuuttaa hirveää määrää vetureita esim. Tampereen ratapihalla. No, ehkä ruuhka-aikojen ulkopuolella sen ymmärtää, mutta kauhean tehokasta veturikaluston käyttöä tuskin on se, että ruuhka-aikanakin IC2 saapuu Helsingistä ja lähtee pian takaisin sinne, ja suuntaa vaihdettaessa yksi veturi kiinnitetään Helsingin-puoleiseen päätyyn samalla kun toinen irrotetaan pohjoispuoleisesta päädystä. Jos käytössä olisi ohjausvaunuja, säästettäisiin se toinen veturi. Tähän saakka ilmeisesti ainakaan veturien käytön optimointi tuskin on ollut VR:n prioriteetti?

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Nykysysteemissä vaunukierto on niin tehokasta, että tuollainen prändäys pakottaisi lisäämään kalustoa, ja sitten tällaisen prändätyn kaluston seisonta-aika lisääntyisi, kun sitä ei voisi käyttää muualla.-- Nykysysteemissä vaunusto ei seiso pitkiä aikoja päivän aikana, tai seisoo pakostakin välillä, mutta mahdollisimman vähän.


Jaah. Tämä kalusto vain ei myöskään seiso, kun tarjonta on koko päivän tunnin välein. Se on se koko idea. Kalustoa ei tarvitse taikoa Turusta Kouvolaan, kun se juna vain ajaa Helsingistä Kouvolaan ja kääntyy takaisin. Ja toinen juna ajaa Turkuun ja kääntyy takaisin. Ja sitten molemmat kääntyvät Helsingissä takaisin. Nämä muutenkin perustuvat nykyisiin lyhyen ja keskipitkän matkan runkoihin, joita tuskin hirveästi kierrätellään ympäri Suomea. HRZ-kiertoa Helsingissä voi jatkaa. Mikähän on sellainen kierto, joka tässä menetettäisiin ja haittaisi? Pitkän matkan rungot tuskin nytkään sekoittuvat näihin juniin.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 1:03 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 0:59 ----------




> Tosiasiassa prändäyksestä ei ymmärrä muuta kuin friikit.


Brändiä ei tarvitse "ymmärtää" kuin brändin suunnittelijat. Brändiä käyttävät ihmiset vain kokevat brändin. Brändi ei ole mitään muuta kuin laatukokemus, joka ihmisille muodostuu. Tässäkään ei ole sen kummemmasta asiasta kyse: yhtenäinen ja riittävän hyvä palveluntarjonta. Sen ymmärtämiseen ei tarvita friikkiä, vaan nimenomaan mitä yksinkertaisempi kuluttaja, sitä enemmän sille tällaisesta brändistä on hyötyä. Brändi on nimenomaan helpottamassa ihmisten valintoja.

----------


## ultrix

> No niin, tästä näin myymään ideaa VR:lle.


Sen verran ammattilaista jälkeä, että menee täydestä. Melkein kirjoitin ton urlinkin katsoakseni uutta vrcity-nettisivua  :Very Happy: 




> Turun IC:t lopetettu, nyt vain tunnin välein juna Tampereelle (CX4), jossa vaihto Jyväskylän suunnan juniin. Vaikea ajatella, että kysyntää olisi vielä erillisille IC-junille. Tiheämpi vuoroväli ja Auran pysähdys kompensoivat. Periaatteessa näitä CX-junia voisi jatkaa myös Tampereelta eteenpäin ei-CX:inä, mutta itse näkisin mielelläni tällä omanvärisen kaluston, jota ei muuhun käytetä.


Ei vaihtoa, vaan paikallaan istumista  :Wink:  kalustokierto kun menee VALI-aikatauluilla niin, että on järkevintä ajaa sama kalusto HkiTkuTpe-väliä, ja sitten edelleen Jyväskylään




> Tampereen IC2:lle (CX2) lisätty Kerava, vastapainona IC-junilta poistettu Hämeenlinna ja Toijala (selkeämpi ero) ja ovat nyt lähes pendolinoja.


Näin, ja IC-junien aikatauluminuutit ovat samat kuin Pendolinoilla, mikä on mahdollista heti kun saadaan kokonaan kaksikerroksiset IC-junat ravintolavaunuin liikennöimään HkiTpeSkOulu/Vaasa




> R-junia nyt kaksi tunnissa, toinen Poriin (C2) ja toinen Kouvolaan (C3). [] 
> Porin-juna voisi toisaalta olla myös CX2:n jatko, mikä parantaisi Helsingin-yhteyksiä, mutta nyt tekee toistaalta vahvemman Tampereen-heilurin. Väli Pori-Tampere ei myöskään välttämättä ole ihan Express-nimen arvoinen.


En lähtisi sotkemaan Porin junan aikatauluja. Porin juna kulkee Tampereella tasatunnin ympärillä, R-juna puolen tunnin ympärillä. Parempi ajaa niitä pinkkejä junia Poriin asti, kuten siinä seuraavassa iteraatiossa esititkin (vaikket sitä tänna ladannutkaan vielä).




> Z-juna jatkettu Kouvolaan Nastolan pysähdyksellä (CX3), edelleen IC2-nopeuksien veroinen yhteys.


Nastolan pysähdys on nopealle junalle täysin turha, koska kyseessä on käytännössä sorakuopan ja teollisuusalueen välissä oleva laituri. CX-zetan sijaan kannattaisi harkita nykyisen IC2:n kaltaista palvelua ehkä Mäntsälän pysähdyksellä ja sitten nykyisen zetan tapainen seisakejuna Kouvolaan saakka, kalustona Sm4 ja Eil-prolevaunustot (jotka maalataan tietysti City-brändiin).

Ylipäätään lähtisin tuota CityExpressiä toteuttamaan nimenomaan niin, että kalusto on yhteiskäyttöistä InterCity-junien kanssa ja geneerisessä VR-ekovärityksessä. Lisänä voisi olla joku helposti irroitettava pinkki CityExpress-dekaali, kun kerran rungot on tarkoitus pitää enimmän aikaa yhdessä, mutta joskus niitä täytyy heitellä konepajalle ja sieltä sitten takaisin junaroikkien jatkoksi  helpottaa huomattavasti, jos ei tarvitse stressata sen suhteen, onko runkoon pajalta tuleva vaunu oikean värinen.  :Wink: 

Ruuhka-Suomen ulkopuolella CityExpress-junaksi tms. voisi ottaa sähköistettävän Ylivieska-Iisalmi-radan junaparit, jotka tulevaisuudessa liikennöisivät Kokkolasta Kuopioon saakka. Palvelutaso olisi tosin selkeästi kehnompi ainakin, jos ajetaan vain kaksi päivittäistä junaparia.


Laskin muuten huvikseni tuohon CityExpressiin tarvittavan kaluston: Olettaen, että kolmen vaunun rungoilla + ohjausvaunu pärjätään, Hki-Tku-Tpe-Jy-liikenne sitoo siis 36 kaksikerrosvaunua. Hki-Tpe 12 vaunua, Hki-Kv-linjalla voidaan pärjätä jopa 9 vaunulla. Poriin voisi riittää CX-juna kahden tunnin välein, jolloin se lisäisi kalustotarvetta 6 vaunua. 

Yhteensä siis 63 vaunua + ohjausvaunut, joita tarvittaisiin kaikkiaan 23, kun VR:n hankinta + optio on yhteensä 25 ohjausvaunua.

Eli kaksi ohjausvaunua ja kahdeksan vaunua tarvittaisiin vararungoiksi, jotka voisivat seisoa Helsingissä ja Tampereella. Lisäksi varavararunkoina yksikerroksinen IC-runko ja pikajunarunko jokaisella risteysasemalla.

Noin 80 kaksikerrosvaunua + 15 kaksikerroksista ravintolavaunua olisi käytettävissä pitkän matkan IC-liikenteeseen. Oulun ja Vaasan IC-liikenne vaatii noin seitsemän runkoa eli 7 raflaa + vaikk 7x5 = 35 tavallista 2-kerrosvaunua. Joensuun liikenne vaatii kanssa joku 5 runkoa ja kalustokierron vuoksi vaikka sen 5x5 eli 25 vaunua. Vielä on 20 vaunua ja pari kerrosraflaa käytettäväksi Savon radalle ja erilaisiin sekajuniin (kuten yöjunat), joissa hyödynnetään yksikerroksista IC-kalustoa. Ei se tän vaikeampaa olekaan!

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Parempi ajaa niitä pinkkejä junia Poriin asti, kuten siinä seuraavassa iteraatiossa esititkin (vaikket sitä tänna ladannutkaan vielä).


Ja tässä on nyt sekin. Mutta konsepti sietää variointia kyllä; ovat vain yksityiskohtia. Joka tapauksessa kuva auttaa hahmottamaan, että itse konsepti olisi täysin realistinen sinänsä.



---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 2:40 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 2:24 ----------




> Ylipäätään lähtisin tuota CityExpressiä toteuttamaan nimenomaan niin, että kalusto on yhteiskäyttöistä InterCity-junien kanssa ja geneerisessä VR-ekovärityksessä.


No siihen minä taas en lähtisi suurin surminkaan. Tuo City-konsepti ei pärjäisi ilman tuota CityExpress-vastinparia. Ja CityExpressin ero InterCityyn ei oikein hahmotu, jos ne olisivat saman värisiä. InterCity ajaa harvoin ja siihen täytyy ja kannattaa ostaa lippu hyvissä ajoin. CityExpressin aikataulun taas osaa ulkoa ja lipun voi ostaa asemalta. Tämä City/-Express kun perustuisi siihen, ettei juniin varata paikkojakaan, olisi hyvä näyttää se jo kaluston ulkoasussa. City ja CityExpress eivät sitten toki eroaisi väritykseltään, joten niin päin ristiin niitä voisi käyttää. Se pitäisi oikeasti huomata kunnolla, kun saapuu kaukojunalla VR City -alueelle. Ne olisivat alueellaan enemmistö.

Kyllä se toki tekee kalustokiertoon haasteita, mutta ei älyttömiä. Uskon, että IC-junien kierto on järjestettävissä tehokkaaksi ilman, että niitä käytetään ristiin näiden kanssa. Ja tämän VR Cityn kalustokierto tosiaan on helppo järjestää itsessään tehokkaaksi. Ja kuten sanottua, tulevaisuudessa tälle kannattaisi ostaa omat moottorivaununsa. Siihen vain menee aika kauan vielä, kun ensimmäiset Ed-vaunut ja Sm4:t ovat vasta 14 vuotta vanhoja nyt.

Vetureista ehkä vakioveturit voisi maalata uusiksi, mutta varakalustona voitaisiin sallia vihreätkin.

CityExpressillä saisi olla myös dedikoidut lipunmyyntiautomaatit niin, että se kävisi oikeasti helposti vain parilla painalluksella. Koska muuta ei tarvita, koska ei tarvitse varata paikkaakaan. Kaikista automaateista toki saisi näitäkin lippuja.

----------


## Max

Hangon rata lienee edelleen sähköistämätön?

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Hangon rata lienee edelleen sähköistämätön?


Kyllä. Se on yksi harvoja infrainvestointeja, joita tuo vaatisi. Jos kuitenkin oletetaan, että tunnin vuoroväli sinänsä onnistuisi, sähköistys varmaankin tulisi kannattavaksi. Toiseksi sitten voi joutua tekemään kohtauspaikkoja rantaradalle tai Jyväskylän-radalle. Myös tarjontaa R-H-juniin on lisätty yksi vuoro tunnissa, josta en ole varma onnistuuko.

----------


## Elmo Allen

Robert Schwandl ehdottaa näköjään jotakuinkin samaa kuin itsekin: HSL-lähijunat voisi jopa yhdistää vaikka metron kanssa (siis tunnuksellisesti).




> So, I would hope they used some sort of trendy image for this excellent service, maybe even 'metro' and although it is still part of the VR network, it could form a unified metro system with the HKL Metro in the eyes of the passengers. With the completion of the airport ring line, it should even become more metro-like on the inner sections.

----------


## vristo

Tässä taas mietiskelin tätä aloittamaani aihetta.

Mikä voisi olla suomalainen termi kaupunkijunalle, jota voisi käyttää symbolina metron "M"-kirjaimen tapaan?

Ahaa! Sain idean: lanseeraan uuden termin suomen kieleen. Tämä termi on vierasperäinen, kuten vaikkapa "metro", "bussi" tai "auto".

Sana on _suburbaani_, joka tarkoittaisi esikaupunkia tai kaupunkimaista ympäristöä, joka ei kuitenkaan olisi kaupungin varsinaista keskustaa tai kantakaupunkia. 

Näin ollen kaupunkijuna olisi _suburbaanijuna_ ja sen tunnus sen asemilla ja junissa kirjain "S" vihreällä pohjalla (kuten metrolla kirjain "M" metro-oranssilla pohjalla).

Nykyinen lähijuna-asemilla oleva kyltti, jossa on tyylitelty pendoliinojuna on toki parempi kuin sitä edeltänyt 

"Liik
enne
    vira
   sto",

mutta aika mitäänsanomaton ja persoonaton sekin.

----------


## juhotyyppi

Pitäisikö tätä ketjua taas avata?

Olen miettinyt HSL-lähiliikenteessä sitä epäkohtaa, että juna-asemilla on Väylän junatunnus asemien kylteissä. Samaa tunnustahan käytetään lähiliikenteen reittikartoissa kaukoliikenteen tunnuksena. Satunnaiselle käyttäjälle tämä saattaa näyttäytyä hyvinkin outona. Tunnus: 

HSL-alueen lähijuna-asemille pitäisi saada kuvan  vasemmassa alalaidassa oleva tunnus fyysisenä kylttinä. Muutenkin brändäystä pitäisi vahvistaa. Kaikki (Sm5-)junat pitäisi vihdoinkin saada maalattua liilaksi. Asemilla olevien aikataulujen reunat kuuluisivat olla liilat, samalla tavalla kuin runkolinjojen aikataulut ovat oranssit, tavallisen bussin siniset, ratikan vihreät jne. Mitä muuta parannettavaa tulee mieleen?

----------


## Hape

Kannatan Juhotyypin ideaa. Kuvassa oleva logo  kertoo selvästi että kyseessä on taajama-alueen lähijuna. Lähijunasta pitää tehdä brändi, osana pääkaupunkiseudun  joukkoliikennettä.
Kannatan todellakin että logoa käytettäisiin asemien sisäänkäyntien merkitsemiseen, niinkuin metrossa tehdään. Myös asemilla voisi olla aseman nimi violetilla pohjalla, logon kanssa. Logo sopii myös junaliikenteen infomateriaaliin ja aikatauluihin. 
Jos ja kun Tampereen seudun lähijunaprojekti lähtee vähitellen toimimaan, voi tätä logoa käyttää, tosin Nyssen brändin värisenä.

----------


## Minä vain

Toisaalta voi ajatella, että rautatieasemat on neutraali taho, joka tarjoaa kaikille yhtäläisen palvelun. Tällöin on perusteltua, että on merkitty kyltillä kyseessä olevan rautatieasema, mutta ei sitä, mitä junia sieltä lähtee. Metrossa on se, ero että sieltä voi lähteä vain brändiin kuuluvia junia.

----------


## Fa55

Tuo olisi todellakin hyvä! Mutta tampereen pitäisi tehdä oma logonsa eikä kopioida tuota.

----------


## Knightrider

> Toisaalta voi ajatella, että rautatieasemat on neutraali taho, joka tarjoaa kaikille yhtäläisen palvelun. Tällöin on perusteltua, että on merkitty kyltillä kyseessä olevan rautatieasema, mutta ei sitä, mitä junia sieltä lähtee. Metrossa on se, ero että sieltä voi lähteä vain brändiin kuuluvia junia.


Tätä olin tulossa itsekin sanomaan. Minkä takia rautatieasemat pitäisi maalata liilaksi ja käyttää HSL:n tunnuksia - eikö samalla logiikalla VR voisi vaatia asemien värjäystä vihreäksi ja VR:n logoja kaikkialle? Ja aloitettaisiinko koko ruljanssi uudestaan, jos HSL päättäisi seuraavien junien oston yhteydessä vaihtaa taas tunnusväriä vaikka oranssiksi muiden runkolinjojen tapaan? Asemia ylläpitää Väylä ja se tarjoaa asemat tosiaan tasapuolisesti kaikkien toimijoiden käyttöön. Jos valtiolla on joku intressi asian suhteen, on se tietysti tukea omistamaansa junayhtiötä eli laittaa VR:n liput salkoon. Veikkaisin, että HSL saa asentaa omaakin rekvisiittaa markkinahintaista korvausta vastaan, mutta ennen kuin heitetään väheneviä rahoja tälläiseen projektiin, haluaisin nähdä tutkimuksen, jonka mukaan tämä muuttaisi HSL:n markkinaosuutta. Juna on itsessään brändi, kun rata ja asemat ovat niin näkyviä, pysyviä ja tunnettuja elementtejä. 

Kuinka moni oulunkyläläinen ei tiedä jo nyt, että hänen kaupunginosastaan löytyy rautatieasema, jolta pääsee tiheästi modernilla lähijunalla keskustaan? En usko, että kovin moni. Varmasti kaikki halukkaat ovat junan jo sieltä löytäneet ja loput menevät omista syistään fillarilla, autolla tai bussilla. HSL:llä on jo alueensa lähijunaliikenteen monopoli eli ketä varten brändiä pitäisi vahvistaa ja käyttää koronan syömää kassaa mainostamiseen yhtään enempää? Kuinka monta autoilijaa siirretään junaan sillä, että asemalle tulee pari liilaa kylttiä sinisen tilalle? Turisteja varten voisi toki olla kohdennettua mainontaa vaikkapa päärautatieasemalla ja Lentokentän asemalla. Minusta sinivalkoinen teema on sopivan neutraali ja samalla valtion toimijalle sopiva. Nykyäänkin asemien edessä on metron tapaan tolppa jonka nokassa on junan kuva, ja mikäli asemaa ei asemaksi muuten tunnista ulkoisista tunnusmerkeistä, on myös kaikilla sisäänkäynneillä kyltti "Rautatieasema" och samma på svenska. Tosin jos minulta kysytään, englannin kieli olisi hyvä lisä.

----------


## tlajunen

> Tuo olisi todellakin hyvä! Mutta tampereen pitäisi tehdä oma logonsa eikä kopioida tuota.


Tampereen M-juna on samaa lähijunaverkkoa pääkaupunkiseudun kanssa, kuten reittikartastakin voi havaita: https://www.vr.fi/cs/vr/fi/lahiliike...eittikartta-fi

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tätä olin tulossa itsekin sanomaan. Minkä takia rautatieasemat pitäisi maalata liilaksi ja käyttää HSL:n tunnuksia - eikö samalla logiikalla VR voisi vaatia asemien värjäystä vihreäksi ja VR:n logoja kaikkialle? Ja aloitettaisiinko koko ruljanssi uudestaan, jos HSL päättäisi seuraavien junien oston yhteydessä vaihtaa taas tunnusväriä vaikka oranssiksi muiden runkolinjojen tapaan? Asemia ylläpitää Väylä ja se tarjoaa asemat tosiaan tasapuolisesti kaikkien toimijoiden käyttöön. Jos valtiolla on joku intressi asian suhteen, on se tietysti tukea omistamaansa junayhtiötä eli laittaa VR:n liput salkoon. Veikkaisin, että HSL saa asentaa omaakin rekvisiittaa markkinahintaista korvausta vastaan, mutta ennen kuin heitetään väheneviä rahoja tälläiseen projektiin, haluaisin nähdä tutkimuksen, jonka mukaan tämä muuttaisi HSL:n markkinaosuutta. Juna on itsessään brändi, kun rata ja asemat ovat niin näkyviä, pysyviä ja tunnettuja elementtejä.


Useimmissa maailman suurkaupungeissa kaupunkialueiden lähijunilla on eri tunnus kuin muilla junilla, ja se että lähijunat pysähtyvät jollain asemalla näkyy matkustajainfossa asemien sisäänkäyynneissä ym. Saksankielisissä maissa ja Kööpenhaminassa se on "S", Pariisissa se on "RER" Tukholmassa on symboli "J", Moskovassakin on uudella kehäradalla joku symboili jne. 

Lähijunien reitit on niissä myös piirretty kaupunkien metrokarttoihin. 




> Kuinka moni oulunkyläläinen ei tiedä jo nyt, että hänen kaupunginosastaan löytyy rautatieasema, jolta pääsee tiheästi modernilla lähijunalla keskustaan? En usko, että kovin moni. Varmasti kaikki halukkaat ovat junan jo sieltä löytäneet ja loput menevät omista syistään fillarilla, autolla tai bussilla. HSL:llä on jo alueensa lähijunaliikenteen monopoli eli ketä varten brändiä pitäisi vahvistaa ja käyttää koronan syömää kassaa mainostamiseen yhtään enempää? Kuinka monta autoilijaa siirretään junaan sillä, että asemalle tulee pari liilaa kylttiä sinisen tilalle? Turisteja varten voisi toki olla kohdennettua mainontaa vaikkapa päärautatieasemalla ja Lentokentän asemalla. Minusta sinivalkoinen teema on sopivan neutraali ja samalla valtion toimijalle sopiva. Nykyäänkin asemien edessä on metron tapaan tolppa jonka nokassa on junan kuva, ja mikäli asemaa ei asemaksi muuten tunnista ulkoisista tunnusmerkeistä, on myös kaikilla sisäänkäynneillä kyltti "Rautatieasema" och samma på svenska. Tosin jos minulta kysytään, englannin kieli olisi hyvä lisä.


Kyse ei ole pelkästään oulunkyläläisistä vaan muista kaupungin asukkaista ja myös ulkopaikkakuntalaisista joilla voi olla asiaa Oulunkylään. Jos on tiedossa että sinne pääsee nopeasti junalla, ei tarvitse erikseen estiä bussireittejä tai lähteä taksilla jos on sinne asiaa. 

Pääkaupunkiseudulla on lähijuna-asemien läheisyydessä monta kohdetta jonne ulkopaikkakuntalaisillakin voi olla asiaa, päärautatieaseman ja lentoaseman lisäksi. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Hape

Ison kaupunkiseudun joukkoliikenne on brändi, josta lähijunat ovat yksi osa.  Tätä brändiä markkinoidaan, hoidetaan tiedoitus, erillän kaupungin/kaupunkiseudun muiden toimialojen tiedotteista. Siksi kannatan HSL-alueen lähijunien logoa, joka poikkeaa VR'n logosta, firmaväreistä. VR markkinoi omaa liikennettään omalla logollaan, HSL omalla, Nysse omalla.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Tätä olin tulossa itsekin sanomaan. Minkä takia rautatieasemat pitäisi maalata liilaksi ja käyttää HSL:n tunnuksia - eikö samalla logiikalla VR voisi vaatia asemien värjäystä vihreäksi ja VR:n logoja kaikkialle? Ja aloitettaisiinko koko ruljanssi uudestaan, jos HSL päättäisi seuraavien junien oston yhteydessä vaihtaa taas tunnusväriä vaikka oranssiksi muiden runkolinjojen tapaan? Asemia ylläpitää Väylä ja se tarjoaa asemat tosiaan tasapuolisesti kaikkien toimijoiden käyttöön.


Oma väri ja brändi on paikallaan varsinaisilla kaupunkiradoilla, joilla ei muut junat kulje. Nimenomaan asemalla, jossa pysähtyy sekä kauko- että lähijunia, varsinkin satunnaisemman matkustajan liikkumista helpottaisi, kun selvät eri brändit näyttäisivät heti, miltä laitureilta, miltä sisäänkäynneiltä tai portaista pääsee minkäkin tyypin juniin. Tällöin kaukoliikenteellä pitää tietenkin olla myös oma selvä brändi. Ei välttämättä kovin ilmeisen brändimäinen, mutta mielellään tunnistettava yleisilme, niin kuin nyt jo pitkälti on, kun opasteet, kalusteet jne. ovat asemilla yhtenäiset.

Selvät brändit kertovat myös hyvin vaikkapa lippuja ostettaessa tai matkustajainformaatiota etsiessä, mitä jokin automaatti, näyttö tai kioski tarjoavat. Tämä on arvokasta varsinkin silloin, kun vaikkapa lippujärjestelmät ovat erillisiä. Ei tietenkään ideaalinen tilanne, mutta ei aina voi lähteä siitä, että maailma on täydellinen; ei voi vain jäädä odottamaan isoja parannuksia joskus, vaan on hyvä, että jotain voi tehdä jo heti. Brändien käyttö on oikein hyvä tapa paikata ongelmia nopeasti. Brändääminen ei ole kovin kallista, mutta se tekee kokonaisuudet käyttäjälle selvemmiksi varsinkin silloin, kun ne eivät oikeasti ole sitä.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Samaa tunnustahan käytetään lähiliikenteen reittikartoissa kaukoliikenteen tunnuksena.


Eikö HSL-alueen asemilla pysähtyvien kaukojunien tunnus kartassa voisi olla VR:n logo ja teksti kaukoliikenne? Sitten jos joskus tulee muita operaattoreita henkilöliikenteeseen, niin näiden logo myös.

----------


## sub

Mihin se brändääminen kiskoilla pohjoiseen sitten päätetään: Keravalle, Hyvinkäälle, Riihimäelle, Nokialle, Mänttä-Vilppulaan, ... ?

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Mihin se brändääminen kiskoilla pohjoiseen sitten päätetään: Keravalle, Hyvinkäälle, Riihimäelle, Nokialle, Mänttä-Vilppulaan, ... ?


Sinne asti, minne on erillinen kaupunkirata. Rantaradan suunta on kuitenkin vähän ongelma, sillä Kauklahteen asti kuitenkin on noin vartin vuoroväli, mikä on jo metromaisen liikenteen rajoilla, mutta infra on yhteistä kaukoliikenteen kanssa.

Kovin vahva metromainen brändi laajemmalla johtaisi paremminkin matkustajia harhaan. Heikko brändi on myös viesti: matkustajan on syytä vähän etukäteen selvittää asioita vaikkapa harvan vuorovälin takia, tai siksi että palvelu rakentuu sekä lähiliikennejunien että kaukojunien varaan.

Tampereen seudulle on sitten hyvä kehittää omaa brändiä sitä mukaa kun liikennöinti kehittyy.

----------


## juhotyyppi

> Sinne asti, minne on erillinen kaupunkirata. Rantaradan suunta on kuitenkin vähän ongelma, sillä Kauklahteen asti kuitenkin on noin vartin vuoroväli, mikä on jo metromaisen liikenteen rajoilla, mutta infra on yhteistä kaukoliikenteen kanssa.
> 
> Kovin vahva metromainen brändi laajemmalla johtaisi paremminkin matkustajia harhaan. Heikko brändi on myös viesti: matkustajan on syytä vähän etukäteen selvittää asioita vaikkapa harvan vuorovälin takia, tai siksi että palvelu rakentuu sekä lähiliikennejunien että kaukojunien varaan.
> 
> Tampereen seudulle on sitten hyvä kehittää omaa brändiä sitä mukaa kun liikennöinti kehittyy.


Tässäkin piilee se ongelma, että A-junalla on oma infra, mutta hyvin heikko vuoroväli. Vain ruuhkassa sillä on 10 min, arkisin päivällä 20 min ja kaikkina muina aikoina 30 min. Se ei siis ole metromaista liikennettä. Tässä brändissä ei siis kannata ainakaan ennen Espoon kaupunkirataa olettaa, että junilla olisi metromainen vuoroväli. Se oletus toisaalta edes ole välttämätön. Kun kävin Hampurissa pari vuotta sitten, huomasin, että siellä on metrolinja, jolla vain kerran tunnissa jatkuu vuoro aivan perimmäiselle asemalle asti.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Sinne asti, minne on erillinen kaupunkirata. Rantaradan suunta on kuitenkin vähän ongelma, sillä Kauklahteen asti kuitenkin on noin vartin vuoroväli, mikä on jo metromaisen liikenteen rajoilla, mutta infra on yhteistä kaukoliikenteen kanssa.
> 
> Kovin vahva metromainen brändi laajemmalla johtaisi paremminkin matkustajia harhaan. Heikko brändi on myös viesti: matkustajan on syytä vähän etukäteen selvittää asioita vaikkapa harvan vuorovälin takia, tai siksi että palvelu rakentuu sekä lähiliikennejunien että kaukojunien varaan.
> 
> Tampereen seudulle on sitten hyvä kehittää omaa brändiä sitä mukaa kun liikennöinti kehittyy.


Saksankielisissä maissa S-Bahn verkko kattaa myös 2-raiteisia osuuksia joissa samat raiteet kaukojunien kanssa ja haaroissa voi olla vuoroväli arkisin 20-30 minuuttia ja pyhinä jopa tunti. 

Helsingin lähijunat Kauklahteen ja Keravalle asti ovat selvästi S-Bahn tasoa. Ainoastaan se että keskustassa kaikki junat sumputetaan yhdelle asemalle siipirakennusten päähän  josta pitkät kävelymatkat metrolle ja raitiovaunulle, tiputtaa järjestelmän itä-eurooppa-sarjaan.

t. Rainer

----------


## pehkonen

> Saksankielisissä maissa S-Bahn verkko kattaa myös 2-raiteisia osuuksia joissa samat raiteet kaukojunien kanssa ja haaroissa voi olla vuoroväli arkisin 20-30 minuuttia ja pyhinä jopa tunti. 
> 
> Helsingin lähijunat Kauklahteen ja Keravalle asti ovat selvästi S-Bahn tasoa. Ainoastaan se että keskustassa kaikki junat sumputetaan yhdelle asemalle siipirakennusten päähän  josta pitkät kävelymatkat metrolle ja raitiovaunulle, tiputtaa järjestelmän itä-eurooppa-sarjaan.
> 
> t. Rainer


Berliinin mallia soveltaen https://www.bvg.de/de S-bahn  https://sbahn.berlin/liniennetz/ olisi HSL-alueella A, E, I, K, L, P, U ja Y. Sitten seuraisivat M Toijala-Nokia ja G Riihimäki-Lahti. Lopuksi olisi Regionalbahn https://www.bvg.de/de/Fahrinfo/Regionalbahn D, R, T ja Z.

Nythän on tilanne tämä https://www.vr.fi/cs/vr/fi/lahiliike...eittikartta-fi

----------


## samulih

hhmmm.... miten todellinen ongelma on brändi junissa? Esimerkiksi Munchenissa ajallessa menin sillä mikä meni minnekin, muistaakseni sielläkin piti tietää paikallisten kautta mitä kannatti käyttää jos meni esimerkiksi Ulmiin, sillä hintaerot suuret eivät ne turistille näy minkään brändin avulla....

----------

